# knitting tea party 19 june '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 19 June 15

Just three more days until the first day of summer although we have been having lovely summer days for a while now. Im glad we dont have to wait until the 21st for the warm weather to begin. The children are turning into brown nuts  they spend a lot of time outdoors  and in Katys pool. If I am outside Hickory will come sit with me but usually she doesnt like being out there by herself. I have a nice chair under the tree in the corner that I like to sit in and knit and she will come lay beside me.

We celebrated Bentleys birthday in high style with family and grandparents and one boyfriend. Hamburgers done on the grill  very good. Phyllis made a cherry type dream whip salad which was also very good. Cake and ice cream  what more could you want. Oh yes  balloons  which by the way  scare Blanco to death. At age two one usually is interested in the toys  Alexis went to my favorite store  tsc  and got him a livestock truck that had horses in it. That was all it took  the other presents were forgotten  it was neigh neigh time. Think Ayden and Avery had as much fun with it as Bentley.

We have been having some muggy weather  hot and muggy  it has not been too bad  there was a very nice breeze today which now that the sun has set has laid and so everything is still. I keep listening for the crickets  arent there supposed to be crickets in the summer?

Hickory is spoiled beyond reason. She has gotten into the habit of having a snack with me during the evening and if it doesnt happen when she thinks it should  or she thinks I have forgotten  she stands beside me and whines  I mean  really whines. When I pet her she tries to move me to the kitchen in order to get said snack. Thank goodness the dollar tree has stacks (potato chips) for a dollar a can  we can go through a can of an evening.

We got a few sprinkles today  this afternoon  but I think the northeast counties got the worst of it  severe thunderstorms the news said. I dont think that should have bothered any of us. We sure have been having the rain  the grass is growing nonstop  difficult to keep up with it. If it doesnt rain tomorrow I may try and mow a little.

I found some salads I thought sounded interesting so think I will start with them.

Blistered Tomato Pasta Salad With Basi
Daniel Gritzer CULINARY DIRECTOR

Cooked-until-bursting tomatoes make a beautiful sauce for this summery pasta salad.

The Vegan Experience

It's not just great vegan food, it's great food, period.

Pasta salad with raw tomatoes and basil is a common summertime dish. Here we give it a thoughtful upgrade by cooking the tomatoes just until bursting, so that they release their rich juices into a flavorful sauce that coats the pasta even when cooled.

A pasta salad that's a summertime must.

Why This Recipe Works

Overcooking the pasta ensures that it will firm back up to the perfect al dente stage when cooled.

Bursting the tomatoes intensifies their flavor while creating a sauce that coats the pasta beautifully.

Blistered Tomato Pasta Salad With Basil

YIELD: Serves 6 to 8	
ACTIVE TIME: 25 minutes	
TOTAL TIME: 25 minutes	
THIS RECIPE APPEARS IN:	How to Make The Best Tomato-Basil Pasta Salad

Ingredients

1 pound dried pasta, such as fusilli bucati or regular fusilli
6 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil, divided, plus more for drizzling
8 medium cloves garlic, thinly sliced
2 pints mixed cherry and/or grape tomatoes
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
15-20 basil leaves, torn
3/4 pound fresh mozzarella, cut into 1/2-inch cubes (optional)

Procedures

In a pot of salted boiling water, cook pasta until very tender throughout, 2 to 3 minutes longer than al dente stage according to package. Drain in a colander, and then chill under cold running water. Let drain well, then drizzle lightly with olive oil and toss to coat. Set aside.

Meanwhile, in a medium skillet, heat 3 tablespoons olive oil with garlic over medium heat until garlic begins to sizzle lightly. Increase heat to high and add tomatoes. Cook, tossing frequently, until tomato skins split, burst, and release some juices, about 5 minutes; you can gently press on some of the tomatoes with a wooden spoon to help them along, but avoid mashing them. Season with salt and pepper.

In a large bowl, toss pasta with tomatoes, garlic, and their sauce, along with the remaining 3 tablespoons olive oil and basil. Season with salt and pepper.

Once cooled, add mozzarella, if using, and toss to combine.

Serve at room temperature, adding additional olive oil as necessary to refresh noodles.

Pasta salad can be made up to 1 day in advance without basil and kept refrigerated; return to room temperature, toss in basil, and refresh with more olive oil before serving.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/06/blistered-tomato-pasta-salad-basil-recipe.html

Feta and Vegetable Rotini Salad

Need a party-perfect pasta salad? Our Feta and Vegetable Rotini Salad recipe is just what you've been searching for. This pasta salad feeds a crowd and can be made ahead of time - how easy is that?

Servings: 8 servings, 1 cup (250 mL) each

What you need

450 g (1/2 of 900-g pkg) rotini pasta, cooked, drained and cooled
1 cup Cracker Barrel Crumbled Feta Cheese with Oregano, Sun Dried Tomatoes and Black Pepper
1 cup halved cherry tomatoes
1 cup chopped cucumbers
1/2 cup sliced black olives
1/2 cup Kraft Zesty Italian Dressing
1/4 cup finely chopped red onions

Make It

Combine ingredients.

Refrigerate 1 hour.

BEST OF SEASON; If cherry tomatoes are not available, use a few chopped plum tomatoes instead. You can also substitute chopped red and/or green peppers for the cucumbers.

VARIATION: To make this delicious pasta salad a hit with your kids, prepare salad as directed omitting the olives and onions, using your favorite pasta shape and substituting cubedCracker Barrel Cheddar Cheese for the feta cheese.

http://www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/feta-vegetable-rotini-salad-recipe-88596

Tasty Asian Pear and Arugula Salad with Goat Cheese

Looking for something refreshing to liven up your summer meals? Look no further! This simple asian pear salad has a perfect mix of bitter, sweet, tangy, and crunchy- a delightful flavor combination that's sure to please! Shared by maggies20, Chicago, IL

20 min preparation

Yield: 10 servings

Ingredients

1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
1 teaspoon honey
1/2 teaspoon chopped thyme
Salt and pepper
5 oz baby arugula
3 Asian pears peeled, cored, and very thinly sliced
1/2 cup salted roasted pumpkin seeds
3 oz fresh goat cheese
Sea salt, for sprinkling

Directions

Whisk olive oil with lemon juice, honey, and thyme in a small bowl.

Season the dressing with salt and pepper.

Toss arugula with pear slices and pumpkin seeds in a large bowl.

Add dressing and mix well.

Finish with crumbled goat cheese and lightly sprinkled sea salt.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/tasty_asian_pear_and_arugula_salad_with_goat_cheese.htm

Spicy Chipotle Chicken Tortilla Salad

Try this zesty chipotle chicken tortilla salad to give your dinner lineup a much needed kick! The combination of herbs and spices are guaranteed to make your mouth water.
Shared by maggies20, Chicago, IL

20 min preparation + 10 min cooking

Yield: 4 servings

Ingredients

1 1/2 lbs skinless, boneless chicken thighs or breasts, sliced into 1 inch strips
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1 teaspoon smoked paprika
1 teaspoon ground coriander
Salt and pepper
1/3 cup EVOO (extra virgin olive oil  and yes  I had to look it up)
1 coarsely chopped shallot
1 large smashed garlic clove
2 tablespoons sherry vinegar
1 tablespoon light brown sugar
2 romaine hearts, coarsely chopped
1 small red onion, quartered, thinly sliced
1 diced avocado
1 juiced lime
2 diced tomatoes
1/2 cup chopped cilantro
2 cups lightly crushed tortilla chips

Directions

Season chicken with cumin, paprika, coriander, salt and pepper.

Drizzle enough oil to just cover the bottom of a large skillet and heat over medium-high heat.

Add chicken and cook 7-8 minutes, until chicken is cooked completely. Transfer to place, reverse the skillet.

Puree shallot, garlic, chipotle in adobo, and brown sugar in a food processor.

Steam 1/3 cup of EVOO. (how does one steam olive oil?)

Simmer sauce for 1 minute in reversed skillet.

Combine lettuce, onion, avocado, and lime juice in a large bowl. Top with tomatoes, cilantro, and chips.

Pour in warm dressing and toss. Serve topped with chicken.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/spicy_chipotle_chicken_tortilla_salad.htm

Feta and Vegetable Rotini Salad

Need a party-perfect pasta salad? Our Feta and Vegetable Rotini Salad recipe is just what you've been searching for. This pasta salad feeds a crowd and can be made ahead of time - how easy is that?

Servings: 8 servings, 1 cup (250 mL) each

What you need

450 g (1/2 of 900-g pkg) rotini pasta, cooked, drained and cooled
1 cup Cracker Barrel Crumbled Feta Cheese with Oregano, Sun Dried Tomatoes and Black Pepper
1 cup halved cherry tomatoes
1 cup chopped cucumbers
1/2 cup sliced black olives
1/2 cup Kraft Zesty Italian Dressing
1/4 cup finely chopped red onions

Make It

Combine ingredients.

Refrigerate 1 hour.

BEST OF SEASON: If cherry tomatoes are not available, use a few chopped plum tomatoes instead. You can also substitute chopped red and/or green peppers for the cucumbers.

VARIATION: To make this delicious pasta salad a hit with your kids, prepare salad as directed omitting the olives and onions, using your favorite pasta shape and substituting cubedCracker Barrel Cheddar Cheese for the feta cheese.

http://www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/feta-vegetable-rotini-salad-recipe-88596

Garden Potato Salad

Tomatoes, corn and red peppers give this Garden Potato Salad its nameand its great colour.

Servings: 9 servings, 3/4 cup (175 mL) each

What you need

2 lb. (900 g) new potatoes, halved
1/4 cup Kraft Zesty Italian Dressing
1 cup halved cherry tomatoes
1 cup fresh corn kernels, cooked
1/2 cup thin red pepper strips
1/4 cup slivered red onions
1/4 cup chopped fresh basil
1/4 cup sour cream
1 Tbsp. Dijon mustard

Make It

Cook potatoes in boiling water in saucepan 15 min. or just until tender; drain.

Place warm potatoes in large bowl. Add dressing; toss to coat.

Add remaining ingredients; mix lightly. Refrigerate 3 hours or until chilled.

NOTE: If using large potatoes, cut them into quarters before cooking as directed.

FOOD FACTS: The potatoes will firm up once they cool. For this reason, the dressing is added to the potatoes while they are still warm, allowing it to seep into the potatoes.

http://www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/garden-potato-salad

Classic Macaroni Salad

Makes 10 servings

Ingredients

4 cups uncooked elbow macaroni
1 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup distilled white vinegar
2/3 cup white sugar
2 1/2 tablespoons prepared yellow mustard
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 large onion, chopped
2 stalks celery, chopped
1 green bell pepper, seeded and chopped
1/4 cup grated carrot (optional) 
2 tablespoons chopped pimento peppers (optional)

Directions

Bring a large pot of lightly salted water to a boil. Add the macaroni, and cook until tender, about 8 minutes. Rinse under cold water and drain.

In a large bowl, mix together the mayonnaise, vinegar, sugar, mustard, salt and pepper.

Stir in the onion, celery, green pepper, carrot, pimentos and macaroni.

Refrigerate for at least 4 hours before serving, but preferably overnight.

Nutrition: Calories 390 kcal; 20% - Carbohydrates 49.3 g; 16% - Cholesterol 8 mg; 3% - Fat 18.7 g; 29% - Fiber 2.8 g; 11% - Protein6.8 g; 14% - Sodium 529 mg; 21%

* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Classic-Macaroni-Salad

Antipasto Pasta Salad

Recipe by Dayna - "A delicious pasta, meat and cheese combination with a homemade dressing. It serves a crowd and is great for a picnic."

Serves 12

Ingredients

1 pound seashell pasta
1/4 pound Genoa salami, chopped
1/4 pound pepperoni sausage, chopped
1/2 pound Asiago cheese, diced
1 (6 ounce) can black olives, drained and chopped
1 red bell pepper, diced
1 green bell pepper, chopped
3 tomatoes, chopped
1 (.7 ounce) package dry Italian-style salad dressing mix
3/4 cup extra virgin olive oil
1/4 cup balsamic vinegar
2 tablespoons dried oregano
1 tablespoon dried parsley
1 tablespoon grated Parmesan cheese
salt and ground black pepper to taste

Directions

Cook the pasta in a large pot of salted boiling water until al dente. Drain, and cool under cold water.

In a large bowl, combine the pasta, salami, pepperoni, Asiago cheese, black olives, red bell pepper, green bell pepper and tomatoes. Stir in the envelope of dressing mix.

Cover, and refrigerate for at least one hour.

To prepare the dressing, whisk together the olive oil, balsamic vinegar, oregano, parsley, Parmesan cheese, salt and pepper.

Just before serving, pour dressing over the salad, and mix well.

Nutrition: Calories 451 kcal; 23% - Carbohydrates 33.2 g; 11% - Cholesterol 37 mg; 12% - Fat 29.1 g; 45% - Fiber 2.8 g; 11% - Protein 15 g; 30% - Sodium 978 mg; 39%

* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Antipasto-Pasta-Salad

Bacon Ranch Pasta Salad

Makes 10 servings

Ingredients

1 (12 ounce) package uncooked tri-color rotini pasta
10 slices bacon
1 cup mayonnaise
3 tablespoons dry ranch salad dressing mix
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon garlic pepper
1/2 cup milk, or as needed
1 large tomato, chopped
1 (4.25 ounce) can sliced black olives
1 cup shredded sharp Cheddar cheese

Directions

Bring a large pot of lightly salted water to a boil; cook rotini at a boil until tender yet firm to the bite, about 8 minutes; drain.

Place bacon in a skillet over medium-high heat and cook until evenly brown. Drain and chop.

In a large bowl, mix mayonnaise, ranch dressing mix, garlic powder, and garlic pepper.

Stir in milk until smooth.

Place rotini, bacon, tomato, black olives and cheese in bowl and toss to coat with dressing.

Cover and chill at least 1 hour in the refrigerator.

Toss with additional milk if the salad seems a little dry.

Nutrition: Calories 336 kcal; 17% - Carbohydrates 14.9 g; 5% - Cholesterol 31 mg; 10% - Fat 26.8 g; 41% - Fiber 1.1 g; 4% - Protein 9.3 g; 19% - Sodium 691 mg; 28%

* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Bacon-Ranch-Pasta-Salad

Chicken, Charred Tomato, and Broccoli Salad Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Nutritional Info (Per serving):
Calories: 231, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 460mg, Dietary Fiber: 3g, Total Fat: 11g, Carbs: 8g, Cholesterol: 60mg, Protein: 24g
Carb Choices: 0.5

Prep Time: 20 mins
Cook Time: 25 mins
Rest Time: 10 mins
Total Time: 55 mins

Ingredients

1 1/2 pounds chicken, breast, boneless, skinless, trimmed, or 3 cups shredded cooked chicken breast (skip Step 1 if using prepared chicken)
4 cup(s) broccoli florets
1 1/2 pounds tomato(es), medium
3 2/3 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin, divided
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon pepper, black ground, freshly ground
1/2 teaspoon chili powder
1/4 cup(s) lemon juice

Preparation

Place chicken in a skillet or saucepan and add enough water to cover; bring to a simmer over high heat.

Cover, reduce heat and simmer gently until the chicken is cooked through and no longer pink in the middle, 10 to 12 minutes. Transfer to a cutting board. When cool enough to handle, shred with two forks into bite-size pieces.

Bring a large pot of water to a boil, add broccoli and cook until tender, 3 to 5 minutes. Drain and rinse with cold water until cool.

Meanwhile, core tomatoes and cut in half crosswise. Gently squeeze out seeds and discard. Set the tomatoes cut-side down on paper towels to drain for about 5 minutes.

Place a large heavy skillet, such as cast-iron, over high heat until very hot.

Brush the cut sides of the tomatoes with 1 teaspoon oil and place cut-side down in the pan.

Cook until charred and beginning to soften, 4 to 5 minutes.

Brush the tops lightly with another 1 teaspoon oil, turn and cook until the skin is charred, 1 to 2 minutes more. Transfer to a plate to cool. Do not clean the pan.

Heat the remaining 3 tablespoons oil in the pan over medium heat.

Stir in salt, pepper and chili powder and cook, stirring constantly, until fragrant, about 45 seconds. Slowly pour in lemon juice (it may splatter), then remove the pan from the heat.

Stir to scrape up any browned bits.

Coarsely chop the tomatoes and combine them in a large bowl with the shredded chicken, broccoli and the pan dressing; toss to coat.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/chicken-charred-tomato--broccoli-salad

Hot and muggy today but enough breeze blowing through the house to keep it comfortable. Hickory is snoozing on the bed  have no idea where the cats are  probably outside in the shade somewhere. Talk about a lazy summers day  and I am so sleepy  but gonna push through here and get some recipes posted for you.

Doing laundry  actually got it all done  I would hang some of it outside but dont think we have enough clothes pins. Have the bathroom window open and the fan going so the heat from the dryer is not heating things up. I had heavy sweat pants to wash  when was the last time I wore heavy sweat pants? Hmmm  how often do I do laundry  the must have been hiding. Lol

I just found this recipe and it sounded so good I copied it right away and want to put it in here right now. Who is going to be the first to try it  doesnt it sound good?

GRILLED PEACH COBBLER WITH SALTED CARAMEL SAUCE

This is a dessert that screams summer, with fresh grilled peaches, gooey caramel sauce and cold scoop of ice cream.

Servings 7

INGREDIENTS

COBBLER

4 cups sliced peeled fresh peaches 
3/4 cup sugar 
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
2 teaspoons vanilla 
Dash table salt, if desired 
1/4 cup butter, melted 
1 can (12 oz) Pillsbury Grands! Jr. Golden Layers® refrigerated buttermilk biscuits 
1 tablespoon butter, melted 
1 teaspoon sugar

SAUCE

1 cup caramel sauce 
1 teaspoon coarse sea salt or table salt

DIRECTIONS

1 Heat gas or charcoal grill.

2 In large bowl, gently stir together peaches, 3/4 cup sugar, the flour, cinnamon, vanilla and table salt. Let stand 10 minutes to allow mixture to thicken.

3 Transfer peach mixture into ungreased 8-inch square foil pan; spread evenly. Pour 1/4 cup melted butter evenly over peach mixture.

4 Place pan on grill over medium heat. Cover grill; cook 20 to 30 minutes or until peaches are tender.

5 Once peaches are soft, separate dough into biscuits; arrange on peach mixture. (If all biscuits dont fit, bake remaining biscuits as directed on can for a later use.) Brush tops of biscuits with 1 tablespoon melted butter; sprinkle with 1 teaspoon granulated sugar.

6 Cover grill; cook 5 to 10 minutes or until biscuits are golden brown. Carefully remove pan from grill. Cool at least 20 minutes before serving.

7 To make Sauce, place caramel sauce in microwaveable bowl. Microwave uncovered on High 30 to 40 seconds or just until warm. Stir in sea salt. Serve warm cobbler with sauce.

TIP: This peach cobbler is just divine served with a scoop of vanilla ice cream and drizzled with the sauce.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/grilled-peach-cobbler-with-salted-caramel-sauce

And in keeping with the dessert these -----

GOAT CHEESE CHEESECAKE WITH BLUEBERRY SAUCE

A sweet, bold and earthy cheesecake topped with a blueberry sauce. Recipe Courtesy of Chef Michelle, ALDI Test Kitchen

TOTAL TIME: 1 Hour 35 min.
MAKES: 1 serving

Ingredients

CRUST:

1 cup Southern Grove Pecan Halves
1/2 cup Southern Grove Slivered Almonds
8 Benton's Graham Cracker's, broken
5 tablespoons Friendly Farms Unsalted Butter, melted
3 tablespoons Baker's Corner Granulated Sugar
1 teaspoon Stonemill Essentials Iodized Salt

CHEESECAKE FILLING:

4 (4-ounce) logs Specially SelectedHoney Goat Cheese
4 (4-ounce) logs Specially SelectedPlain Goat Cheese
1 cup Baker's Corner Granulated Sugar
4 Goldhen Large Eggs
1/2 cup Friendly Farms Sour Cream
1 teaspoon Stonemill Essentials Pure Vanilla
1/4 cup Baker's Corner All Purpose Flour

BLUEBERRY SAUCE:

2 cups SimplyNature Organic Blueberries
1/2 cup Baker's Corner Granulated Sugar

Directions

For the crust: Preheat oven to 350°.

On a baking sheet, toast the pecans and almonds for 10 minutes.

In a food processor, pulse the pecans, almonds and graham crackers into coarse crumbs.

In a large bowl, combine the crumb mixture, melted butter, sugar and salt. Stir until well combined.

Press into the bottom and sides of an 8-inch springform pan.

For the cheesecake filling: Using a mixer, cream the goat cheese and the sugar together.

Add the eggs, one at a time, beating after each addition.

Add the sour cream, vanilla and flour. Cream until well combined.

Pour into the crust. Bake for 1 hour or until set. Turn off the heat, leave the cheesecake in the over for 30 minutes before refrigerating. Serve chilled.

For the sauce: In a small saucepan, combine the blueberries and sugar. Bring to a simmer, simmer for 10 minutes until sauce has thickened. Chill, serve with cheesecake. Yield: 8-inch cheesecake

Originally published as Goat Cheese Cheesecake with Blueberry Sauce Provided byALDI 2014

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/goat-cheese-cheesecake-with-blueberry-sauce

Peach and Cream Cheese Hand Pies

INGREDIENTS

Crust

1 cup cold unsalted butter, cut into small cubes
2 1/2 cups Gold Medal all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons granulated sugar
1 teaspoon salt
4 to 8 tablespoons ice water

Filling

4 oz cream cheese (from 8-oz package), softened
3 tablespoons packed brown sugar
1 egg yolk
2 cups diced fresh peaches
1 1/2 teaspoons cornstarch
2 to 4 tablespoons packed brown sugar (depending on sweetness of fruit)

Egg Wash

1 egg
1 tablespoon milk

Garnish

Additional granulated sugar

DIRECTIONS

In medium bowl, combine cold butter, flour, 2 teaspoons granulated sugar and the salt; toss to coat butter. Using fingers or pastry blender, pinch butter into flour until coarse crumbs form. Begin adding ice water 1 to 2 tablespoons at a time, mixing with fork or spoon just until dough comes together when pinched between fingers.

Turn dough out onto lightly floured surface; knead a few times just to bring dough together. Divide dough in half; shape into 2 flattened disks. Wrap each disk well in plastic wrap; refrigerate at least 30 minutes.

In medium bowl, beat cream cheese, 3 tablespoons brown sugar and the egg yolk with whisk or electric mixer until well combined. In another medium bowl, toss peaches, cornstarch and 2 to 4 tablespoons brown sugar to taste. Set Filling aside while rolling and cutting dough.

Heat oven to 400°F. Line 2 cookie sheets with silicone nonstick baking mat or cooking parchment paper; set aside. In small bowl, beat egg and milk with whisk for egg wash; set aside.

Roll out dough, 1 disk at a time, to 1/4- to 1/8-inch thickness. Using 3-inch round cutter or upside-down drinking glass, cut out rounds of dough (about 16 per disk). Repeat with remaining dough disk. Place half of the dough rounds on the 2 cookie sheets, leaving room between each (8 per sheet).

Divide cream cheese mixture evenly among rounds. Divide peach mixture evenly among each cream cheese-topped dough round. Lightly brush edge of each dough round with egg wash. Top each with second dough round to cover filling. (This may take some rearranging of peach chunks but dont stress, just call them rustic.) With fork, seal edge of each pie; poke a few holes in top of each to allow steam to escape and prevent pie from exploding during baking. Brush tops of pies with egg wash; sprinkle with granulated sugar.

Bake in center of oven, 1 sheet at a time, 20 to 25 minutes or until bottoms of pies are golden brown and sugared tops are slightly crackled and beginning to turn golden. Remove from oven; cool at least 10 minutes before serving.

TIPS: Keeping your pie dough ingredients cold is key! Especially the butter. If you can cut it into cubes and chill or even freeze the butter to start, that is perfect. I like to use my fingers to make the dough, so working quickly is key. I sometimes even chill the bowl and flour, and even run my hands under cold water before I begin.

You can also make the pie dough in a food processor, pulsing in the butter to get coarse crumbs, and pulsing in the water to form the dough. I personally like to feel the dough and do it by handplus, I will do anything to avoid the extra dishes!

To make the pies ahead, assemble completely but dont brush tops with egg wash and sprinkle with sugar. Freeze the pies on the cookie sheets until solid then place in a freezer plastic bag. Freeze for several weeks. Before baking, just brush with egg wash and sprinkle with sugar. No need to defrost, bake from frozen state an additional minute or two.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/peach-and-cream-cheese-hand-pies

I found the following four recipes a couple of days after Gwen talked about having pork chops for dinner and wanted to know how to fix them. Did we ever hear how they turned out? I love port chops  actually I love pork  yummy pork roast with sauerkraut  to die for. Anyhow  these three recipes should give you food for thought. I think it will make you run out right now and buy pork chops for dinner.

How to Cook the Perfect Pork Chop

Pork chops get a bad rap, largely because they are not cooked properly. After three decades of cooking pork chops, this is the best method I have found. Perfect for the grill, either gas or charcoal, this method will take 2 1/2 hours start to finish, but 2 hours of that time is in the brining. The actual work time is about 30 minutes.

What You Will Need:

Pork Chops*
A grill (charcoal or gas)
Fuel for the grill
A reliable meat thermometer
A basting brush
salt
sugar
water
A pork chop rub (see step 3)
A pork chop glaze (see step 6)
Aluminum foil

*I prefer rib chops since these are the pork equivalent of the beef rib steak. The combination of lean and fat with a good section of bone make this the best pork chop. However, any pork chop, cut 1-inch thick, will work perfectly for this method.

Trim the pork chops of any large pieces of fat to reduce flare-ups during the cooking pattern. Do not remove all the fat, just the large sections.

Make sure to read through this method entirely before starting. While the pork chops are brining put together the spice rub and glaze so that these will be on hand when needed.

Brining isn't an option for the perfect pork chop. It is what is going to make all the difference between a dry and flavorless chop and the best pork chop you have ever eaten. A brine, simply put, is a salt water solution that penetrates meat adding extra water.

What You Need for the Brine:

4 cups/950 mL cold water
1/4 cup/60 mL unionized table salt
1/4 cup/60 mL sugar
A large, non-reactive container

Depending on the container, you may need more brine.

The general rule is 1 tablespoon/15 mL of salt and sugar per 1 cup/240 mL water. The sugar offsets the salt flavor, preventing the pork from tasting too salty.

Combine the brine ingredients in a large container and stir until mixed. Add pork chops and cover. Refrigerate for 2 hours.

To add extra flavors you can add any herbs or spices to the brine. This will lightly enhance the flavor, but won't overpower the natural flavor of the pork. Typically I add some fresh herbs to the brine that match the flavors used in the seasoning rub and glaze later in the process.

Once the two hours are up, remove the pork chops from the brine and rinse thoroughly to remove any extra salt from the surface. Pat dry with paper towels.

Because we have brined these pork chops, they will be well salted and no additional salt should be added.

Right now is the time to start preheating the grill. If using a charcoal grill, get the charcoal lit now. If using gas, light up at least two burners on high and allow to preheat for 10 minutes.

Our brine, now thoroughly rinsed off, has enhanced the pork chops and lightly, very lightly, flavored them. Now it is time to add the first real layer of flavor. This comes in the form of a spice rub. We want the pork to be the star of this method, but we also want to add some additional flavors.

Since the brine has already added our salt on a nearly molecular level, we don't need more salt. These flavors can be whatever you like best, but I suggest starting with black pepper. We want this rub to be a fine grind of seasoning because large chunks of herbs will simply fall off while grilling.

Rub Suggestion:

1 tablespoon paprika
2 teaspoons black pepper
2 teaspoons onion powder
2 teaspoons dried marjoram
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon dried mustard (optional)
1 teaspoon mild chili powder (optional)

Combine all ingredients, mix completely, and apply even over the pork chops.

Now it is time for these perfect pork chops to hit the grill. We want our grill as hot as possible. This is going to be a quick process so it is important to stay close and pay attention. I would tell you exactly how long this is going to take, but grills are different and this isn't just a matter or gas versus charcoal.

It is a good idea to have a portion of the grill that is not lit so that you can move the pork chops away from the fire if necessary, while still keeping them on the grill.

With the grill hot and the cooking grates clean, place the chops on the grill, evenly spaced directly over the heat. Close the lid. After about 1 to 2 minutes open the lid and rotate the chops 45 degrees. This gives them that cross hatch grill mark pattern. The chops should be browned, but not burnt. If there is a flare-up in the grill, move to an unused part of the grill when rotating.

After another minute or two, open the lid and check the chops. They should be well browned, with good grill marks on the cooked side. They should be gray along the sides of the meat and still raw on the top. At this point, flip the chops over and repeat the process from the last step, rotating 45 degrees after a minute or two. Once the entire surface of the chops are cooked it will be time to start applying the glaze.

Glazing the perfect pork chop adds a sweet flavor to the surface, creates a light crusty, and helps to keep the chops from dying out as the reach the final temperature. The glaze shouldn't be anything too complicated, but I recommend something with sweetness to it because it enhances the final flavor.

This step requires constant attention. Sugars burn quickly and to avoid burning the chops it is important to glaze quickly, turning the pork chops as needed so that the glaze can cook on the meat without it burning.

This glaze can be most anything, but my recommendation is:

1 cup/240 mL apple jelly
1/4 cup/60 mL dry white wine
2 tablespoons/30 mL Dijon mustard
Combine all ingredients in a saucepan and heat while stirring. The baste should be completely blended before using.

A reliable meat thermometer is a necessity when grilling. Once our chops are glazed, they should be very close to being cooked. Pork is cooked at an internal temperature of 145 degrees F/65 degrees C. Since they will continue cooking for a few minutes after being removed from the grill we need to hit a minimum temperature of 140 degrees F/60 degrees C, while they are still on the grill, over heat.

Of course, you can take these pork chops to a higher temperature, but anything over 165 degrees F/75 degrees C will be dry and overcooked. The perfect pork chop should be cooked closer to the 145 degrees F/65 degrees C temperature.

To test a pork chop for temperature, pick it up with a pair of tongs and insert the temperature probe into the side of the chop until it reaches the middle. Testing from the top of the chop will not get an accurate reading. Test all the pork chops before removing from the grill. Some may cook faster than others. Cooked chops should be moved to the unheated part of the grill before removing them.

With the pork chops removed from the grill, quickly cover them, loosely, with aluminum foil and place in a warm place. The pork chops should rest for about 5 minutes. This allows the meat to loosen and the juices to flow back into the meat evenly. This also allows the middle of the chops to finish cooking.

After five minutes and not much more, the pork chops should be served. Enjoy, and make not of your cooking times for future reference.

As I said there is a lot of variability in grills and cook times can be very different on different types of 
grills.

http://bbq.about.com/od/pork/ss/How-to-Cook-the-Perfect-Pork-Chop

Mustard Balsamic Pork Chops with Rosemary

Prep time 5 mins - Cook time 45 mins 
Author: Jo Cooks
Serves: 6

Ingredients

6 pork chops
¼ cup olive oil
2 tbsp grainy mustard, I used Dijon Wholegrain Mustard
¼ cup balsamic vinegar
1 tbsp dry or fresh rosemary, coarsely chopped
salt and pepper to taste

Instructions

Add all the ingredients (minus pork chops) to a bowl and whisk until the mixture begins to emulsify.

Add the pork chops to the same casserole dish you'll use to bake them and pour the marinade over the pork chops. Make sure you rub all it all over them. Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate for at least 1 hour to overnight. You could prepare these the night before and bake them when you come home from work.

Preheat oven to 425 F degrees.

Remove plastic wrap from casserole dish and bake them for about 45 minutes to 1 hour or until done.

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 1 pork chop Calories: 335 Fat: 28.5g Saturated fat: 8.7g Unsaturated fat: 0.0g Trans fat: 0.0g Carbohydrates: 0.8g Sugar: 0.0 Sodium: 79mg Fiber: 0.0g Protein: 18g Cholesterol: 69mg

http://www.jocooks.com/main-courses/pork-main-courses/mustard-balsamic-pork-chops-with-rosemary

Korean Style Pork Chops

Prep time 3 mins - Cook time 20 mins

Author: Jo Cooks
Serves: 4

Ingredients

4 pork chops
1 tbsp olive oil
¼ cup soy sauce, low sodium
2 tbsp honey
4 cloves garlic, minced
1 tsp sesame oil
2 tsp ginger, minced
2 tsp sriracha sauce
black pepper to taste

Instructions

Preheat oven to 400 F degrees.

In a medium size bowl whisk together the soy sauce, honey, garlic, ginger, sesame oil and sriracha sauce. Pour over pork chops and let marinade for about 20 minutes.

Heat the olive oil in a large skillet for medium high heat. Add pork chops, without marinade, and cook for about 5 minutes for the first side, or until it gets a nice brownish color. Flip the pork chops and pour the remaining marinade over them. Cook another 5 min on this side.

Place the skillet in the oven to finish cooking them. Roast for about 10 minutes, or until pork chops are completely cooked through.

Notes: If your pork chops are not very thick, mine were about 1 inch in thickness, you might not need to finish cooking them in the oven.

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 1 pork chop Calories: 359 Fat: 26.2g Saturated fat: 8.4g Unsaturated fat: 0.0g Trans fat: 0.0g Carbohydrates: 11.4g Sugar: 9.1g Sodium: 975mg Fiber: 0g Protein: 19.2g Cholesterol: 70mg

http://www.jocooks.com/main-courses/pork-main-courses/korean-style-pork-chops/

APPLE BACON AND BLUE CHEESE STUFFED PORK CHOPS

Prep time - 10 mins - Cook time 40 mins

Author: Jo Cooks
Serves: 4

Ingredients

4 pork chops
1 large shallot, chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 apple, peeled cored and sliced small
4 slices bacon, chopped
¾ cup blue cheese, crumbled
1 tbsp fresh rosemary, chopped
salt and pepper to taste

Instructions

Preheat oven to 400 F degrees.

Cut a pocket in each pork chop, bone in pork chops can be used as well. Season each pork chop with salt, pepper and rub them with the rosemary. Set aside.

Cook the bacon in a large oven proof skillet. Reserve 1 tbsp of the bacon in the skillet, and another tbsp for later, discard the rest.

Fry the shallot and apple together, for about 3 minutes until apple softens. Add garlic and continue cooking for another minute. Turn off heat and add blue cheese to skillet and stir.

Spoon about half cup of the stuffing into each pork chop.

Add remaining bacon fat to skillet and add heat. Place pork chops in skillet and cook on each side until they start to brown, about 5 minutes per side.

Place skillet in preheated oven and bake for 20 minutes.

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 1 pork chop Calories: 477 Fat: 35.3g Saturated fat: 14.9g Unsaturated fat: 0.0g Trans fat: 0.0g Carbohydrates: 8.2g Sugar: 4.9g Sodium: 849mg Fiber: 1.5g Protein: 30.7g Cholesterol: 109mg

http://www.jocooks.com/main-courses/pork-main-courses/apple-bacon-and-blue-cheese-stuffed-pork-chops/

I love biscuits  warm biscuits dripping with butter and honey  we are talking pig out time. I love these two biscuit recipes. The last one makes me homesick for Fred  Im still provoked at him for dying on me  it was what we ordered when we met at Friches for breakfast twice a month in Napoleon.

Sausage Cheddar Biscuits

yield: 12 biscuits

prep time: 25 minutes
cook time: 20 minutes

INGREDIENTS:

3 cups all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon baking powder
½ teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
½ cup unsalted butter, cut into cubes
1 pound bulk breakfast sausage, cooked and drained
8 ounces sharp cheddar cheese, diced
1 cup buttermilk
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted

DIRECTIONS:

Preheat oven to 425 degrees F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper; set aside.

In a large bowl, whisk together the flour, baking powder, baking soda and salt. Add the butter and, using a pastry cutter or your fingers, cut the butter into the dry ingredients until the mixture resembles small crumbs the size of peas. Stir in the sausage and cheese.

Add the buttermilk and use a fork to gently stir the mixture until all of the dry ingredients are moistened. Use your hands to knead the mixture a few times in the bowl to bring the dough together.

Turn the dough out onto the parchment-lined baking sheet and pat into an 8x10-inch rectangle. Cut the dough into 12 squares and separate them on the sheet so they are at least 1 inch apart. Brush the tops of each biscuit with the melted butter.

Bake until the biscuits are golden brown, about 20 to 25 minutes.

Remove the biscuits from the oven and allow to cool slightly before serving.

While these are best the day they are made, any leftovers can be stored in an airtight container, or wrapped in plastic wrap, and stored in the refrigerator for up to 3 days. Re-warm in the microwave or oven.

Notes: Both the sausage and cheese amounts can be cut in half if you'd prefer less "filling" in your biscuits. Sour cream or plain yogurt can be substituted for the buttermilk. Feel free to play around different types of meats and cheeses, i.e. bacon, ham, swiss, Gruyere, etc. in place of the sausage and cheddar.

(Recipe adapted from King Arthur Flour)

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/sausage-cheddar-biscuits/

Buttermilk Biscuits with Sausage Gravy

yield: 12 servings
prep time: 15 minutes
cook time: 40 minutes

Fluffy buttermilk biscuits are smothered in creamy sausage gravy.

INGREDIENTS:

For the Biscuits:

1 cup all-purpose flour
1 cup cake flour
1 teaspoon granulated sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
½ teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon salt
½ cup unsalted butter, chilled, cut into small pieces
¾ cup buttermilk

For the Sausage Gravy:

1 pound breakfast sausage
⅓ cup all-purpose flour
4 cups whole milk
2 teaspoons black pepper
½ teaspoon seasoned salt

DIRECTIONS:

1. Make the Biscuits: Preheat oven to 450 degrees F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper or a silicone baking mat (do not grease your baking sheet).

2. Place the flours, sugar, baking powder, baking soda and salt in a large bowl or the workbowl of a food processor fitted with the metal blade. Whisk together or process with six pulses.

3. If making by hand, use a pastry blender or your fingertips to quickly cut in the butter until the mixture resembles coarse meal with a few slightly larger butter lumps. If using a food processor, distribute the butter evenly over the dry ingredients. Cover and process with twelve pulses.

4. If making by hand, stir in the buttermilk with a rubber spatula or fork until the mixture forms a soft, slightly sticky ball. If using a food processor, remove the cover and pour the buttermilk evenly over the dough. Process until the dough gathers into moist clumps, about eight pulses.

5. Transfer the dough to a lightly floured surface and quickly form into a rough ball. Be careful not to overmix. Pat the dough into a ¾-inch-thick circle. Cut out the dough rounds with a 2-inch biscuit cutter. Push together the remaining pieces of dough, again pat into a ¾-inch-thick circle, and cut out several more dough rounds. Discard the remaining scraps. Place the biscuits on the prepared baking sheet.

6. Bake until the biscuit tops are light brown, 10 to 12 minutes. Remove baking sheet to a wire cooling rack while the sausage gravy is prepared.

7. Make the Sausage Gravy: Cook the sausage in a large skillet over medium-high heat until no longer pink, crumbling it into bite-size pieces as it cooks.

8. Reduce the heat to medium and sprinkle half of the flour over the sausage, stirring to dissolve it. Add the rest of the flour and again stir for about 1 minute, until all of the flour has been dissolved.

9. Slowly pour in the milk, stirring constantly as it is added. Cook the gravy, stirring frequently, until it begins to thicken (10 to 15 minutes). Season the gravy with the black pepper and seasoned salt and continue to cook until it is very thick. Spoon the gravy over the buttermilk biscuits to serve. Leftover gravy can be stored in an airtight container in the refrigerator. If it is too thick when reheated, simply add a splash or two of milk to thin it out a bit.

(Sausage Gravy from The Pioneer Woman)

posted in Breakfast & Brunch, Quick Breads & Biscuits

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/buttermilk-biscuits-with-sausage-gravy/

Delectable Marinated Chicken

makes 8 thighs

Ingredients

2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
2 tablespoons low sodium soy sauce
2 tablespoons teriyaki sauce
1 teaspoon liquid smoke flavoring
1 tablespoon molasses
1 tablespoon sesame seeds
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1 teaspoon paprika
1/2 teaspoon garlic salt
1/4 teaspoon garlic pepper
2 teaspoons minced garlic
1/4 cup canola oil
8 skinless, boneless chicken thighs

Directions

Mix together Worcestershire sauce, soy sauce, teriyaki sauce, liquid smoke, and molasses in a resealable plastic bag until the molasses has dissolved. Add sesame seeds, brown sugar, paprika, garlic salt, garlic pepper, minced garlic, and canola oil; mix well.

Coat chicken thighs with the marinade, seal, and marinate for 4 hours in the refrigerator, redistributing the chicken in the marinade occasionally.

Preheat an outdoor grill for medium heat.

Remove chicken from marinade and shake off excess. Grill on preheated grill until the chicken has reached an internal temperature of 165 degrees F (75 degrees C), and is firm and opaque, about 12 minutes per side. Discard any remaining marinade.

Nutrition: Calories 510 kcal; 25% - Carbohydrates 12.2 g; 4% - Cholesterol 142 mg; 47% - Fat 32.6 g; 50% - Fiber 0.6 g; 2% - Protein 40.3 g; 81% - Sodium 1084 mg; 43%

* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Delectable-Marinated-Chicken/Detail.aspx?src=VD_Summary

Vegetarian Cassoulet

Recipe by Syd: This is a vegetarian version of the traditional French dish. If you are home while this is cooking, give the beans a stir every couple of hours.

makes 8 servings

Ingredients

2 tablespoons olive oil
1 onion
2 carrots, peeled and diced
1 pound dry navy beans, soaked overnight
4 cups mushroom broth
1 cube vegetable bouillon
1 bay leaf
4 sprigs fresh parsley
1 sprig fresh rosemary
1 sprig fresh lemon thyme, chopped
1 sprig fresh savory
1 large potato, peeled and cubed

Directions

Heat a small amount of oil in a skillet over medium heat. Cook and stir onion and carrots in oil until tender.

In a slow cooker, combine beans, carrots and onion, mushroom broth, bouillon, and bay leaf. Pour in water if necessary to cover ingredients with water. Tie together parsley, rosemary, thyme, and savory, and add to the pot. Cook on Low for 8 hours.

Stir in potato, and continue cooking for 1 hour. Remove herbs before serving.

Nutrition: Calories 279 kcal; 14% - Carbohydrates 47.2 g; 15% - Cholesterol 0 mg; 0% - Fat 4.4 g; 7% - Fiber 16 g; 4% - Protein 15.3 g; 31% - Sodium 141 mg;6%

* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Vegetarian-Cassoulet

here is a recipe for Darowils David the next time he goes camping  or anyone else that camps and cooks with an open fire.

Campfire Banana Splits

makes 6 servings

Ingredients

6 large bananas, unpeeled, stems removed
2 cups semisweet chocolate chips
1 (10.5 ounce) package miniature marshmallows

Directions

Preheat the grill for high heat.

Spray 4 sheets of aluminum foil, large enough to wrap bananas, with cooking spray.

Slice the peel of the banana from stem to bottom, while slicing the banana inside lengthwise. The bananas can be cut into slices instead if you like, (while still in the peel) for easier handling later.

Carefully open the banana just wide enough to place the chocolate chips and marshmallows inside the peel with the banana. Stuff with as much of the chocolate chips and marshmallows as desired.

Wrap the bananas with the aluminum foil and place on the grill or directly in the coals of a fire. Leave in long enough to melt the chips and the marshmallows, about 5 minutes. Unwrap bananas, open the peels wide, and eat with a spoon.

Nutrition: Calories 545 kcal; 27% - Carbohydrates 106.2 g; 34% - Cholesterol 0 mg; 0% - Fat 17.3 g; 27% - Fiber 6.9 g; 28% - Protein 4.7 g; 9% - Sodium 47 mg; 2%

* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Campfire-Banana-Splits

I saved a bunch of recipes because I thought they sounded really good so I am going to post them here  one after the other.

The neighbor must be mowing his yard  I keep hearing a mower  he has one of those nifty zero-turn kind of mower  I would certainly have to have lessons on how to drive it since it has no steering wheel.
Have a lovely breeze coming in the window here by the computer  however  it smells like rain and there are some dark clouds off in the distance so we may have a few rain drops yet this evening.

Heidi took the boys to a thing the state bank was having  they do it every summer  food and games and stuff for children  they had a small horse  Bentley would ride it and they would go back in line to ride it again. he rode it all morning. Now if Bentley wants a horse Heidi might give in.

Cheesecake Factory's Stuffed Mushrooms

We have another wonderful appetizer from The Cheesecake Factory! Your guests will absolute love these classic stuffed mushrooms. Shared by KatinaB

10-15 min cooking
Yield: 8 servings

Ingredients

16 oz. large mushrooms, rinsed and stemmed
2 Tbs. olive oil
2 Tbs. butter
2 garlic cloves, minced
2 green onions, minced
1/4 C. white wine
1/4 C. lemon juice
1 C. Italian-style seasoned bread crumbs
1/2 C. Parmesan cheese, grated
1/2 C. Mozzarella cheese, grated

Directions

Preheat your oven to 350 degrees F.

Coat mushroom tops with 1 tsp. olive oil. Place in baking pan.

Place remaining olive oil with butter in skillet. Melt butter over medium heat.

Saute garlic and green onions for 3 to 4 minutes.

Stir in wine, lemon juice and bread crumbs. Mix well.

Stir in cheese.

Spoon filling in mushroom caps. Top with additional cheese.

Bake for 8 to 10 minutes or until cheese melts.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/cheesecake_factory_s_stuffed_mushrooms

Summer Squash Mushroom Casserole Recipe

This rich, creamy side with its crunchy topping would make a wonderful dish to take to summer potlucks and picnics, or to pair up with a wide variety of entrees. You'll love the buttery flavor of these "comfort veggies!" Jennifer Wallace, Canal Winchester, Ohio Contest Winning

TOTAL TIME: Prep: 20 min. Bake: 25 min.
MAKES: 10 servings

Ingredients

2 medium yellow summer squash, diced
1 large zucchini, diced
1/2 pound sliced fresh mushrooms
1 cup chopped onion
2 tablespoons olive oil
2 cups (8 ounces) shredded cheddar cheese
1 can (10-3/4 ounces) condensed cream of mushroom soup, undiluted
1/2 cup sour cream
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup crushed butter-flavored crackers (about 25 crackers)
1 tablespoon butter, melted

Directions

In a large skillet, saute the summer squash, zucchini, mushrooms and onion in oil until tender; drain.

In a large bowl, combine the vegetable mixture, cheese, soup, sour cream and salt. Transfer to a greased 11-in. x 7-in. baking dish. Combine cracker crumbs and butter. Sprinkle over vegetable mixture.

Bake, uncovered, at 350° for 25-30 minutes or until bubbly. Yield: 10 servings.

Nutritional Facts: 2/3 cup equals 234 calories, 16 g fat (8 g saturated fat), 36 mg cholesterol, 564 mg sodium, 14 g carbohydrate, 2 g fiber, 8 g protein.

Originally published as Summer Squash Casserole in Simple & Delicious May/June 2009, p37

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/summer-squash-mushroom-casserole

Pizza-Stuffed Pasta Shells by Holly Lofthouse

Pizza night will never be the same, once you serve the classic flavors in a baked pasta dish.

Ingredients

1lb lean (at least 80%) ground beef
1clove garlic, finely chopped
4oz pepperoni slices, cut into quarters
3cups Muir Glen organic pizza sauce
21uncooked jumbo pasta shells
2cups shredded mozzarella cheese (8 oz)

Directions

Heat oven to 375°F. Spray 13x9-inch (3-quart) glass or ceramic baking dish with cooking spray.

In 10- or 12-inch nonstick skillet, cook 1 lb lean ground beef and 1 finely chopped garlic clove over medium-high heat 5 to 7 minutes, stirring occasionally, until thoroughly cooked. Drain. Stir in half of the 4 oz quartered pepperoni slices and 1 cup of the pizza sauce. Cook 5 minutes or until mixture is thoroughly heated. Remove from heat.

Meanwhile, cook 21 uncooked jumbo pasta shells as directed on package. Drain.

Stuff each cooked shell with 2 tablespoons beef mixture; place in single layer in baking dish. Cover shells with remaining 2 cups pizza sauce, the 2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese and the remaining half of the pepperoni.

25 minutes or until bubbly and cheese is melted. Let stand 5 minutes before serving.

Expert Tips: Add chopped bell pepper, olives and any other veggies you love for a Supreme Pizza version! Replace the pepperoni with your favorite veggie for a meatless pizza-stuffed shell.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/pizza-stuffed-pasta-shells

Asian Chicken Wraps

Servings: 4 servings, 2 roll-up halves (305 g) each
Courtesy of Kraft

What you need

1 lb. (450 g) boneless skinless chicken breasts, cut into 1/2-inch pieces
1 small red pepper, chopped
1/4 cup Philadelphia Cream Cheese Product
4 cups coleslaw blend
1/4 cup Kraft Asian Sesame Dressing
1/4 cup peanuts
4 large flour tortillas, warmed

Make It

Cook and stir chicken and peppers in large nonstick skillet sprayed with cooking spray on medium-high heat 6 to 8 min. or until chicken is done. Add cream cheese product; cook 2 min. or until melted, stirring frequently.

Toss coleslaw blend with dressing in large bowl. Add chicken mixture and nuts; mix lightly.

Spoon chicken mixture down centres of tortillas; roll up. Cut in half.

SUBSTITUTE: Substitute shredded cabbage for the coleslaw blend. For convenience, look for already shredded cabbage in the produce section of your supermarket.

http://www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/asian-chicken-wraps

Stir Fried Sesame Vegetables with Rice

makes 4 servings

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups vegetable broth
3/4 cup uncooked long-grain white rice
1 tablespoon margarine
1 tablespoon sesame seeds
2 tablespoons peanut oil
1/2 pound fresh asparagus, trimmed and cut into 1 inch pieces
1 large red bell pepper, cut into 1 inch pieces
1 large yellow onion, sliced
2 cups sliced mushrooms
2 teaspoons minced fresh ginger root
1 teaspoon minced garlic
3 tablespoons soy sauce
1 tablespoon sesame oil

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). In a saucepan combine broth, rice and margarine. Cover and bring to a boil over high heat. Reduce heat to low and simmer for 15 minutes, or until all liquid is absorbed.

Place sesame seeds on a small baking sheet and bake in preheated oven for 5 to 6 minutes, or until golden brown; set aside.

Meanwhile, heat peanut oil in a large skillet or wok over medium-high heat until very hot. Add asparagus, bell pepper, onion, mushrooms, ginger and garlic and stir-fry for 4 to 5 minutes, or until vegetables are tender but crisp.

Stir in soy-sauce and cook for 30 seconds. Remove from heat and stir in sesame oil and toasted sesame seeds. Serve over rice.

Nutrition: Calories 325 kcal; 16% - Carbohydrates 42.5 g; 14% - Cholesterol 0 mg; 0% - Fat 14.8 g; 23% - Fiber 4 g; 16% - Protein 7.1 g; 14% - Sodium 892 mg; 36%

* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Stir-Fried-Sesame-Vegetables-with-Rice

I dont know if anyone will make the following recipe but I had to include it  it just so different than a regular pizza  I think it sounds delicious. Maybe someone will be brave enough to try it. You really need to go to the site and see the picture of what it looks like  I bet you will be wanting to make it after you see how good it looks.

Dandelion Green Pesto, Fresh Fig and Gorgonzola Pizza with Prosciutto.

PREP TIME: 20 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 20 MINUTES
SERVES 4	
Ingredients

Dough

1/2 cup warm water
1 1/2 teaspoons active dry yeast
1 1/2 cups flour
1 1/2 teaspoons salt

Dandelion Green Pesto

2 cups fresh dandelion greens (you can sub arugula if needed)
1/2 cup fresh basil
1/2 cup toasted pine nuts or walnuts*
1-2 cloves garlic
1/3 cup grated parmesan cheese
1/3 cup olive oil + more if needed
salt, to taste

Toppings

8-12 fresh figs, quartered
1 tablespoon honey
1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar
6 ounces fontina cheese
6 ounces gorgonzola cheese, crumbled
6 ounce thin sliced prosciutto
edible flowers, for serving

Instructions

Pizza Dough

In a large bowl, combine water and yeast. Mix with a spoon, then let sit until foamy, about 5 minutes. Add in the flour and salt stirring with a spoon until the dough comes together but is still sticky. Using your hands, on a floured surface, form the dough into a ball and work the additional 1/2 cup flour into the dough if needed. All of the mixing and kneading can also be done in a stand mixer with the dough hook attachment. Next, rub the same bowl with olive oil, then place the dough inside, turning to coat. Cover with a towel and place in a warm place while you prepare the pesto, but at least 20 minutes.

Pesto

In a food processor, combine the dandelion greens, basil, pine nuts and garlic. Pulse until finely chopped. Add the parmesan and pulse once more. Stream in the olive oil until your desired consistency is reached. Season with salt to your liking. The pesto can be stored in the fridge for up to 1 week.

To assemble

Preheat the oven to 425 degrees OR if using a pizza stone 500 degrees F.

Lightly flour a counter. Use your hands or a rolling pin to roll the pizza dough out until you have a flattened disk. Place the pizza on a greased baking sheet and then use your hands to gently tug, pull and push the pizza dough into your desired shape.

In a bowl, toss together the quartered figs, honey and balsamic. Spread the dough with pesto. Top with the gorgonzola and fontina cheeses. Add the figs and drizzle any juices left in the bowl over the pizza. Evenly place the prosciutto over the pizza.

Bake for 15-20 minutes or until the cheese is bubbling. Remove and top with fresh greens, basil and edible flowers if desired. Eat!

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/dandelion-green-pesto-fresh-fig-and-gorgonzola-pizza-with-prosciutto/

Orange Grilled Beer Can Chicken

Prep Time 15 min
Total Time 1 hr 55 min
Servings 4

INGREDIENTS

2 whole chickens (about 4 lb each), washed, dried and giblets removed
4 teaspoons olive oil
4 to 6 tablespoons seasoned salt or dry rub of your choice
2 cans (12 oz each) beer
4 cloves garlic
2 oranges, each cut in half and 1 half cut into quarters

DIRECTIONS

1.	Heat gas or charcoal grill for indirect grilling. Rub chickens with oil. Sprinkle seasoned salt over each chicken and inside cavities.

2.	Discard half of beer in each can, leaving remaining half in each can. Place 2 garlic cloves in each can. Place each chicken over top of beer can by holding chicken up and pressing can into cavity. Place 1 quarter of orange in top cavity of each chicken. Insert ovenproof meat thermometer in each chicken so tip of thermometer is in thickest part of inside thigh muscle and does not touch bone.

3.	Balance chickens on beer cans; place on grill over indirect medium heat. Cover grill; cook about 1 hour 30 minutes or until thermometers read at least 165°F and legs move easily when lifted or twisted.

4.	Place orange halves and remaining quarters, flesh side down, directly on grill; cover and cook 3 to 5 minutes.

5.	Remove chickens and oranges from grill; let chickens rest on beer cans 10 to 15 minutes before attempting to remove cans and carve chickens. Before serving, squeeze 2 of the orange halves over tops of chickens; serve others on the side.

TIPS: Make sure the chickens are not placed over direct heat on the grill. If youre using a gas grill, heat only one side of the grill. Then, place the chickens on the unheated side. If youre using a charcoal grill, push the hot coals to one side and cook the chickens on the other. Or, push the coals to both sides and cook the chickens in the center.

Be sure to let the chickens cool for at least 10 to 15 minutes before trying to remove the cans of beer. Grill tongs will make this job easier.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/orange-grilled-beer-can-chickens

I have no idea how much a pound of ground lamp costs but I might bite the bullet once in order to make this recipe  I think it sounds really good.

SPICED LAMB PATTIES WITH NUTTY GARLIC SAUCE

BON APPÉTIT NOVEMBER 2014

Facebook
Pinterest

YIELD: Makes 4 servings
ACTIVE TIME: 30 minutes
TOTAL TIME: 30 minutes

INGREDIENTS

2 garlic cloves, finely grated
1/4 cup almond butter
4 tablespoons fresh lemon juice, divided
6 tablespoons olive oil, divided
1 teaspoon kosher salt, plus more
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper, plus more
1 pound ground lamb, preferably shoulder
1/2 medium onion, finely chopped
1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley
1/2 teaspoon ground coriander
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin
1/4 small head of red cabbage, thinly sliced
1/4 English hothouse cucumber, halved lengthwise, thinly sliced
2 radishes, thinly sliced
4 pita bread or flatbreads
Mixed tender herb leaves (such as cilantro and mint; for serving

PREPARATION

Whisk garlic, almond butter, 2 tablespoons lemon juice, 2 tablespoons oil, and 2 tablespoons water in a small bowl until smooth; season with salt and pepper. Set sauce aside.

Using your hands, gently mix lamb, onion, parsley, coriander, cumin, 2 tablespoons oil, 1 teaspoon salt, and 1/2 teaspoon pepper in a large bowl just to combine. Form into twelve 3/4"-thick patties.

Heat a dry large skillet, preferably cast iron, over medium heat. Working in 2 batches, cook patties, pressing slightly to flatten, until browned on the outside but still pink in the center, about 4 minutes per side. Transfer to wire rack set inside a rimmed baking sheet; let rest 5 minutes.

Meanwhile, toss cabbage, cucumber, radishes, and remaining 2 tablespoons lemon juice and 2 tablespoons oil in a medium bowl; season with salt and pepper.

Serve lamb patties with pita bread, salad, herbs, and reserved sauce

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/spiced-lamb-patties-with-nutty-garlic-sauce

Vegetable Quiche Cups to Go

Prep Time 10m
COOK TIME 25m

This recipe makes 12, 2 per serving.

This crustless quiche recipe can be used as a base for any combination of vegetables and reduced-fat cheese. If you don't have a muffin pan, follow the variation below. Once prepared, the quiches can be frozen individually and reheated.

Ingredients

12 spray(s) cooking spray to coat muffin pan
1 package(s) spinach, frozen chopped - (10 ounces)
3/4 cup(s) cheese, cheddar, sharp, reduced-fat, shredded or Jack cheese
3/4 cup(s) egg substitute
1/4 cup(s) pepper(s), green, bell - finely diced
1/4 cup(s) onion(s) - finely diced
3 drop(s) red pepper sauce - (optional)

Instructions

Heat the oven to 350°F. Spray a 12-cup muffin pan with cooking spray.

Place spinach in a microwaveable container and cook in the microwave on high power for 2 1/2 minutes. Drain excess liquid.

In a large bowl, combine spinach, cheese, egg substitute, bell pepper, onion, and pepper sauce, if using. Mix well. Divide mixture evenly among the muffin cups.

Bake at 350°F for 20 minutes, or until a tester inserted in the center comes out clean.

Breakfast Quiche to Go: If you don't have a muffin pan, pour the mixture into an 8- by 8-inch glass baking dish or a 9-inch glass pie plate. Bake at 350°F for 20 to 25 minutes, or until tester comes out clean. Cut into 6 pieces.

http://www.southbeachdiet.com/food-fitness/recipe-for-vegetable-quiche-cups-to-go

Macaroni Coleslaw Recipe

My friend Peggy brought this coleslaw to one of our picnics, and everyone liked it so much, we all had to have the recipe. Sandra Matteson, Westhope, North Dakota Contest Winning

TOTAL TIME: Prep: 25 min. + chilling
MAKES: 16 servings

Ingredients

1 package (7 ounces) ring macaroni or ditalini
1 package (14 ounces) coleslaw mix
2 medium onions, finely chopped
2 celery ribs, finely chopped
1 medium cucumber, finely chopped
1 medium green pepper, finely chopped
1 can (8 ounces) whole water chestnuts, drained and chopped

DRESSING:

1-1/2 cups Miracle Whip Light
1/3 cup sugar
1/4 cup cider vinegar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper

Directions

Cook macaroni according to package directions; drain and rinse in cold water. Transfer to a large bowl; add the coleslaw mix, onions, celery, cucumber, green pepper and water chestnuts.

In a small bowl, whisk the dressing ingredients. Pour over salad; toss to coat. Cover and refrigerate for at least 1 hour. Yield: 16 servings (3/4 cup each).

Originally published as Macaroni Coleslaw in Healthy Cooking June/July 2009, p33

Nutritional Facts: 3/4 cup equals 150 calories, 5 g fat (1 g saturated fat), 6 mg cholesterol, 286 mg sodium, 24 g carbohydrate, 2 g fiber, 3 g protein.

Diabetic Exchanges: 1 starch, 1 vegetable, 1 fat.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/macaroni-coleslaw

Waffle B-fast Casserole

1/6th of recipe: 231 calories, 6g fat, 686mg sodium, 23.5g carbs, 3.5g fiber, 3g sugars, 20g protein 

Poi


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Summary 12/6/15

HEALTH ISSUES
*Gwens* DH can go to work on Monday after his cataract surgery as long as he is careful about what he does-as Gwen has posted since then and said nothing I assume this went according to plan.

*pearlones* DH recovering from his surgery after a rough start. While Cheryl spent 4 hours at the hospital having tests to determine the cause of her high blood pressure.

*vabchonnie* is headache free following the dental surgery. Still needs teeth but needs to wait till she can afford more.

*Designer* had a bad fall, injuries to her mouth make eating very difficult and she is still being observed from home for a delayed brain bleed. She was very fortunate to come out of it with so little damage done.

*Sugarsugars* mother has been got up onto her feet by the physio and is making very slow progress.

*Bulldogs* life continues as busy as always. Her Doctor has decided to listen to her about her leg and has sent her for different test to see if it is something other than her ongoing vein issues. Started a Healthy heart program with Jim which involves big changes in diet for them.

*Cashmeregma* is not going to her mothers yet- her sister is trying tough love to see it makes DM pull herself together (and looking hopeful at early stage). And *darowil* is about to try the same with DD.

OTHER ISSUES
*Railyn* after last week finding out that the house that they were buying suddenly couldnt be sold they have now been told that the loan is no longer available. And the water line into their toilet broke so they have had an internal flood- avoided external flooding that some areas near them have had though! It looks the house purchase for *Martina* might finally be going through though. Marinas friend(?) Val is now home from hospital-tried chwecking who Val was but found no record in my summaries going back a while. And yet she has told us frequently how she is going

*Grandmapaula* had her bread day at the church and sold 45 of 50 loaves. Long but successful day.

*Busyworkerbee* is back from a very cold show in which DN did well without wining anything. Over the next few weeks she will be moving her DM and SF into there new unit and moving into her own place so we will likely not see much of her.

*sassafras* returned from her time away exhausted and with no cooling in 100+ heat. DH has now fixed it- but at 83 with poor eyesight didnt seem the best option to Joy. As well as the Macular Degeneration his pressure was also raised this week.

*Kathleendoris* off in the caravan for a few days to North Yorkshire- unlikely to have much internet.

PHOTOS
6 - *Purple* - LM singing her solo
7 - *Swedenme* - Baby dress
18 - *Purple* - Garden views
22 - *Lurker * - Aberfoyle/Ben Lomond & Loch Ard
25 - *Swedenme* - Booties
30 - *Caren* - Corn dog muffins/Snowflakes
33 - *Purple* - Anniversary rose
35 - *Caren* - Funnies/Coffee
36 - *Sassafras* - Family in Charleston
39 - *Bonnie* - Wild roses/Stole
40 - *Swedenme* - Baby's sandal
43 - *Bonnie* - Garden & flower pics
44 - *Poledra* - Ryssa
46 - *Purple* - Garden photos
48 - *Purple* - Heuchera & clematis
49 - *Purple* - Socks and stick!
56 - *Jknappva* - Corolla wild horses
61 - *Flyty1n* - Alaskan fishing flies
62 - *Purple* - Fuchsias/Crochet bowl
73 - *Purple* - Summer border
75- *Darowil*  Camel Milk Bar

RECIPES
2 - *Sam* - Lemon pound cake with strawberry sauce
31 - *Caren* - Chicken curry

CRAFTS
2 - *Sam* - Children's knitting patterns (link)
2 - *Sam* - Tiny garden plant pocket (link)
36 - *Rookie* - Magic loop (links)
53 - *Sam* - Crochet baby hat (link)
64 - *Rookie* - Sock patterns (link)
69 - *Sam* - Crochet heart dress (link)
72 - *Sam* - Baby booties (link)
77  *Sam*  Crochet baby animal slippers

OTHERS
2 - *Sam* - Homemade flea treatments (link)
17 - *Lurker * - Amazing Grace on pan pipes (link)
21 - *Cashmeregma* - What is causing your depression? (link)
23 - *Lurker* - Bud Light commercial (link)
39 - *Lurker* - North America once joined to Australia (link)
63 - *Rookie* - Northwind Canadian Outfitters


----------



## Heide (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow thanks for all the great recipes .


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for starting us off once again, Sam, and thanks to the ladies for the summary. I managed to keep up pretty well last week for a change, but a refresher is always good.

I've been craving some coleslaw lately and hope to get some made maybe Sunday. As usual, I have none of the ingredients, to have to go to the grocery. :roll:

Be back later!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thanks Sam Julie Kate ? Margaret 
I'm glad summer has arrived somewhere Sam because it definitly isn't here it isn't cold but it definitely isn't hot and sunny either 
Glad to here you all had a nice time at the birthday party . Got to say if he gets a horse will that make your place a zoo with all the animals you have 
I can just manage with one 
The place you sit to knit sounds lovely and peaceful wish I had a nice seat like that 
Sonja


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Marking my spot.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam, some delicious recipes there. Must try the potatoes . 
Thanks for the summary, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Sam Julie Kate ? Margaret
> I'm glad summer has arrived somewhere Sam because it definitly isn't here it isn't cold but it definitely isn't hot and sunny either
> Glad to here you all had a nice time at the birthday party . Got to say if he gets a horse will that make your place a zoo with all the animals you have
> I can just manage with one
> ...


Yes, Kate did almost all the list- I added one item, Margaret does the medical and other updates.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry, ladies. Also thanks to Kate and Margaret.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam, some delicious recipes there. Must try the potatoes .
> Thanks for the summary, Julie.


How are things on the housing front, Martina?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

(Respone to Sonya from last week)
Fortunately there hasn't been much to do with the garden but occassional watering. Hip that had surgery is doing great; will talk to surgeon at the end of the month about doing the opposite side. Forgot to say got some great news from hospital. Called the business office about a bill for $50 since I expected one quite a bit more and was told that she (woman I spoke with) thought that was all I was going to be charged with. Woohoo! Now will wait to see what I get from the surgeon. This was a huge surprise.

Hate that Mishka doesn't like being brushed. All my dogs love it especially Sydney. And.....don't laugh too hard but I've staeted saving Sydney's so when I learn to do the drop spindle I can try to make some Sydney yarn....LOL Yea.....gotten extreme here with the dog. LOL



Swedenme said:


> Mishka paid the consequences had to have a good brush which she hates
> The amount of fur that comes out of her when I brush /comb her if it was wool I could make a jumper for the whole family , it's just so thick .
> 
> I'm sorry you have pain in your hands Gwen and unable to knit does it also hinder you from doing things in your garden
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> How are things on the housing front, Martina?


Still waiting. Solicitor(mine) has some things to check. Slowly getting to the end of my tether now. Feel like screaming at times.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Still waiting. Solicitor(mine) has some things to check. Slowly getting to the end of my tether now. Feel like screaming at times.


I think I would be staking out the Solicitor so he could hear that scream (of frustration I guess)


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Had a lovely lunch out with dear younger friend and her 6 year old daughter. What fun we had playing "tic tac toe" at the table. Knitting another Maryann baby sweater and will have to sew the buttons on the others I made so that I can take them to the lady who, in turn, takes them to the hospital for Newborns In Need. It's good to know that some little baby who might not have anything decent to go home in will be wearing these little sweaters and some with matching bonnets. It was fun reading about Sam and his dog and their evening "snacks". Imagine a dog whining for potato chips? We had a dear cat who loved smoked almonds!!! Sunshine two days in a row and so happy to see the sun after all the rain we have had in Texas. Thankfully, not near the awful flooding, but so sad for those who have suffered losses because of all the rain.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Heide.....don't recognize you as having posted before. We love new folks joining in and Sam's virtual table always has room. Hope you enjoy our tea party and will visit more. 

RE: DH's surgery and return to work went fine. He will have the other eye done July 16th (I think I've remembered correctly)



Heide said:


> Wow thanks for all the great recipes .


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Sam, thank you for all the delicious sounding recipes. I really don't know how you do all that and still keep up with all these people. I am not usually on this tea party site, being there are usually 15 pages ahead of me. So Hi to all, thanks for all your work, and I will sneak in now and then to see what is going on.
Dot


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I really am sorry I was late. I'm not sure what I was doing - but evidently I wasn't watching the time. up too early this morning - had a doctor's appointment at ten - I really don't do mornings well. had a blood draw, an ekg, blood pressure taken - think that was all. I will see the doctor next Thursday to see what he found out. that appointment is late afternoon. lol

cool and clammy - I have a flannel shirt on. it was 67° when I went to the doctor. would not have been so bad had it not be so humid - my sinuses are really telling me they don't like the weather we have been having. been running a low grade headache because of it. once it gets warmer it won't be so bad. I hope.

think I will go back and read the couple of pages I need in order to get caught up on last weeks ktp. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam I knew you were running a bit behind, you mentioned in you would need a minute!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Heide said:


> Wow thanks for all the great recipes .


Welcome to the Tea Party, Heide. Sam is a wealth of recipes and this week's sound especially good to me. I make beer can chicken very often and often use soda instead of the beer - just a drink a little of it out before inserting the chicken over the top. I especially like the orange soda with an orange glaze on the chicken or cornish hen. Lemon is good with lemon-lime soda, etc. Soy glaze with ginger-ale, and on and on. I buy the cheap soda for these recipes.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you for the great start and summary!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, Sam for a great start and our "summary" specialists for keeping us up to date on the happenings of our group. It was a lovely cool day here today with great sunshine. About time to get a relief from the storms. Finally feel better -- tough two weeks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> (Respone to Sonya from last week)
> Fortunately there hasn't been much to do with the garden but occassional watering. Hip that had surgery is doing great; will talk to surgeon at the end of the month about doing the opposite side. Forgot to say got some great news from hospital. Called the business office about a bill for $50 since I expected one quite a bit more and was told that she (woman I spoke with) thought that was all I was going to be charged with. Woohoo! Now will wait to see what I get from the surgeon. This was a huge surprise.
> 
> Hate that Mishka doesn't like being brushed. All my dogs love it especially Sydney. And.....don't laugh too hard but I've staeted saving Sydney's so when I learn to do the drop spindle I can try to make some Sydney yarn....LOL Yea.....gotten extreme here with the dog. LOL


2lots of good news . I'm glad your hip is doing great and also good news about your payment as you have been paying out a lot lately 
Can you imagine if we lived in America I think I would have had to sell the house and more to pay the medical bills and for all the medication 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> (Respone to Sonya from last week)
> Fortunately there hasn't been much to do with the garden but occassional watering. Hip that had surgery is doing great; will talk to surgeon at the end of the month about doing the opposite side. Forgot to say got some great news from hospital. Called the business office about a bill for $50 since I expected one quite a bit more and was told that she (woman I spoke with) thought that was all I was going to be charged with. Woohoo! Now will wait to see what I get from the surgeon. This was a huge surprise.
> 
> Hate that Mishka doesn't like being brushed. All my dogs love it especially Sydney. And.....don't laugh too hard but I've staeted saving Sydney's so
> ...


never done it before and now twice in to days 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, Sam for a great start and our "summary" specialists for keeping us up to date on the happenings of our group. It was a lovely cool day here today with great sunshine. About time to get a relief from the storms. Finally feel better -- tough two weeks.


Glad to hear you are feeling better Rookie 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome to you also Dorsey! I know what you mean about keeping up with everyone here but we love having new folks join in! Don't hesitate to share your news with us.


Dorsey said:


> Sam, thank you for all the delicious sounding recipes. I really don't know how you do all that and still keep up with all these people. I am not usually on this tea party site, being there are usually 15 pages ahead of me. So Hi to all, thanks for all your work, and I will sneak in now and then to see what is going on.
> Dot


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was going to ask how you were feeling. Glad to hear you are feeling better finally.


RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, Sam for a great start and our "summary" specialists for keeping us up to date on the happenings of our group. It was a lovely cool day here today with great sunshine. About time to get a relief from the storms. Finally feel better -- tough two weeks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well don't you worry.....it makes SugarSugar laugh (so she used to tell me) and it just means your news is noteworthy! LOL At least that's my story and I'm stickin' to it! LOL



Swedenme said:


> never done it before and now twice in to days 😄


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gotta go get some supper.....tummy saying FEED ME!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

They are talking bad storms for us tonight, but I think the sun is still shining. But maybe that is the cause of the headache and fatigue is the front coming in.
Welcome to the newcomers. 
Hungry myself, but Friday night is pizza night. So don't have to cook


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heide - welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we are here all week so plan on joining us as often as you can - lots of fresh hot tea and always a chair with your name on it. if you try any of the recipes why don't you tell us about it. I always enjoy hearing if anyone makes something from the list. now don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Heide said:


> Wow thanks for all the great recipes .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey Dorsey - don't sneak in - we would love to hear from you - why don't you try one of the recipes and tell us how it was. we do talk a great deal and the pages add up but it doesn't matter if you keep up or not - it would just be nice to serve you some fresh hot tea - there is always an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Dorsey said:


> Sam, thank you for all the delicious sounding recipes. I really don't know how you do all that and still keep up with all these people. I am not usually on this tea party site, being there are usually 15 pages ahead of me. So Hi to all, thanks for all your work, and I will sneak in now and then to see what is going on.
> Dot


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Heide said:


> Wow thanks for all the great recipes .


Welcome Heide. I don't think you've joined us before. Hope you enjoyed your visit and will come back often.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Sam, thank you for all the delicious sounding recipes. I really don't know how you do all that and still keep up with all these people. I am not usually on this tea party site, being there are usually 15 pages ahead of me. So Hi to all, thanks for all your work, and I will sneak in now and then to see what is going on.
> Dot


Welcome! Please come back often....we're here all week.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marking my spot. Will have to read and catch up when I can get my iPad to play nice with the Internet. :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for a wonderful start to the new week to Sam and his awesome helpers who put together our summaries. I did not work today so I did house chores and some knitting. I got about 5 loads of laundry done and washed up most of the dirty dishes. I spent some time up at church practicing my counting skills. I needed to count the donated prizes for vacation Bible school next week. I believe we have about 337 children pre-registered. That number will increase in the next 3 days as well. I believe the most in attendance on any given day last year was 379 children. Our church is spread out so it does not feel like that many people are there except in the sanctuary during the opening and closing of each morning. The 3-6 year old children are on one end of the building so the big kids don't knock them down. We get about 100 volunteers during the week of VBS so it is not too chaotic. I will truly miss not being there during the mornings this year, but I know that I am needed at work right now and I want to go on a family vacation in 2 weeks so that is my focus. This afternoon I had the pleasure of going to a late lunch with my sons as DS#1 only had a two hour break between jobs. We ate lunch at a restaurant across the street from his second job so he could go to work and not be late. It was my pleasure to get to see him for a little while today. Many days we don't see each other due to our schedules so today was a treat.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for another great opening, Sam. I don't remember you mentioning that your friend, Fred, had died. I'm so sorry. I know you really miss him! My sympathy.
My daughter didn't have to cook tonight. She's been having problems with her back and ankle so her church secretary brought us a chicken casserole made with chopped chicken, cream soup and cheese over dressing. It was delicious. And there's enough for tomorrow night. 
Thank you to the ladies for the summary. It's so nice to have the reminders about what's been going on.
I have a few pictures from my sister to share. Hope you enjoy them.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot. Will have to read and catch up when I can get my iPad to play nice with the Internet. :shock: :thumbup:


I just want my laptop to play nice, full stop!!!!!! I was really worried it would refuse to cooperate and I would be unable to get the summary on- problem is Sony has disowned computing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks for another great opening, Sam. I don't remember you mentioning that your friend, Fred, had died. I'm so sorry. I know you really miss him! My sympathy.
> My daughter didn't have to cook tonight. She's been having problems with her back and ankle so her church secretary brought us a chicken casserole made with chopped chicken, cream soup and cheese over dressing. It was delicious. And there's enough for tomorrow night.
> Thank you to the ladies for the summary. It's so nice to have the reminders about what's been going on.
> I have a few pictures from my sister to share. Hope you enjoy them.
> Junek


*Sam* somehow missed that you have lost your friend- so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

It is way past my bed time so I will say goodnight and don't all party to late while I'm asleep &#127771;&#127776;
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It is way past my bed time so I will say goodnight and don't all party to late while I'm asleep 🌛🌠
> Sonja


Sleep well, dear!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Sam* somehow missed that you have lost your friend- so sorry to hear that.


Sam, I missed this too. My sincere sympathies go to you. I know he was a dear friend.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> (Respone to Sonya from last week)
> Fortunately there hasn't been much to do with the garden but occassional watering. Hip that had surgery is doing great; will talk to surgeon at the end of the month about doing the opposite side. Forgot to say got some great news from hospital. Called the business office about a bill for $50 since I expected one quite a bit more and was told that she (woman I spoke with) thought that was all I was going to be charged with. Woohoo! Now will wait to see what I get from the surgeon. This was a huge surprise.
> 
> Hate that Mishka doesn't like being brushed. All my dogs love it especially Sydney. And.....don't laugh too hard but I've staeted saving Sydney's so when I learn to do the drop spindle I can try to make some Sydney yarn....LOL Yea.....gotten extreme here with the dog. LOL


That hospital cost is great. Hopefully the next hip will be the same. And hopefully the doctor won't be too expensive.
Will come back and read Sams post later.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just want my laptop to play nice, full stop!!!!!! I was really worried it would refuse to cooperate and I would be unable to get the summary on- problem is Sony has disowned computing!


I aould like my laptop to play nice it is much easier to use. It is needing a good cleaning and a talking too lately. It freezes up more than it works right now.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It is way past my bed time so I will say goodnight and don't all party to late while I'm asleep 🌛🌠
> Sonja


Good night and sleep well 😴😴


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I aould like my laptop to play nice it is much easier to use. It is needing a good cleaning and a talking too lately. It freezes up more than it works right now.


I wonder if that is what mine needs- sometimes it feels like it spends more time frozen than active!!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Sam, I missed this too. My sincere sympathies go to you. I know he was a dear friend.


Some how I have missed this too, sending hugs to you Sam. I know what a good friend Fred was.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if that is what mine needs- sometimes it feels like it spends more time frozen than active!!!!!!


It has been a couple years since I had mine cleaned so it is time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

So sorry that Fred has died Sam. That will be hard for you knowing he is not there.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam...Fred was blessed to have you as a friend and a "brother". You even knitted an afghan for him to keep him warm because you knew how cold he would get. Both of you were blessed to have each other. I am sorry to hear of his passing away. Matthew and I talk about you and the other knitters from time to time. He is looking forward to returning to KAP.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't like using my iPad for KP. hence not even looked at SAMs first post. I'm lying in bed about to get up. Will be out most of the day so may not be back till tomorrow. 
A nearby market has a craft theme So will go and have a look. Then a quick visit to the Guild before going to the football and then out to friends for tea.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Sam* somehow missed that you have lost your friend- so sorry to hear that.


I did not catch that either...sorry for reading too fast. Add my hugs & condolences.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy to your dd - hope her back and ankle problems are soon a thing of the past. it's been well over a year since fred died - think I mentioned it then - or maybe I didn't. he had what was called "sudden kidney failure" and think he was as surprised at being dead as I was to having him gone. he and I always had a good time over biscuits, gravy and eggs over easy. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Thanks for another great opening, Sam. I don't remember you mentioning that your friend, Fred, had died. I'm so sorry. I know you really miss him! My sympathy.
> My daughter didn't have to cook tonight. She's been having problems with her back and ankle so her church secretary brought us a chicken casserole made with chopped chicken, cream soup and cheese over dressing. It was delicious. And there's enough for tomorrow night.
> Thank you to the ladies for the summary. It's so nice to have the reminders about what's been going on.
> I have a few pictures from my sister to share. Hope you enjoy them.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking forward to see you and matthew - always a good time enjoying your company. --- sam



pacer said:


> Sam...Fred was blessed to have you as a friend and a "brother". You even knitted an afghan for him to keep him warm because you knew how cold he would get. Both of you were blessed to have each other. I am sorry to hear of his passing away. Matthew and I talk about you and the other knitters from time to time. He is looking forward to returning to KAP.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh Sonja - time to brush up on your seed stitch. --- sam

http://www.stitchandunwind.com/seed-stitch-knitting-patterns-for-baby/


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for all the lovely recipes you researched and posted. Will be trying some of the salads.We like to try different things and the Asian pear salad sounds delicious.
Thank you to all the ladies who work so hard on all the summaries. It really helps me to stay caught up with all the happenings of the tea party folks.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Sam so very sorry to hear of the passing of your good friend.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Gwenie great news on the hospital bill. Hope the doctor bill works out the same. Fingers crossed.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice to meet you Heide and Dot. Come visit whenever you can.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everybody, hope that everyone is doing well. 
It's hot and muggy here. 
Sam the salads look so good, now if I could only get my carnivorous husband to eat salad, that would be the trick. lol But I am going to go back and copy several to make for myself when he's out on the road. 

Well, off to get caught up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> (Respone to Sonya from last week)
> Fortunately there hasn't been much to do with the garden but occassional watering. Hip that had surgery is doing great; will talk to surgeon at the end of the month about doing the opposite side. Forgot to say got some great news from hospital. Called the business office about a bill for $50 since I expected one quite a bit more and was told that she (woman I spoke with) thought that was all I was going to be charged with. Woohoo! Now will wait to see what I get from the surgeon. This was a huge surprise.
> 
> Hate that Mishka doesn't like being brushed. All my dogs love it especially Sydney. And.....don't laugh too hard but I've staeted saving Sydney's so when I learn to do the drop spindle I can try to make some Sydney yarn....LOL Yea.....gotten extreme here with the dog. LOL


Great news on the hip and the hospital bill, hopefully the surgeons bill isn't much more. 
I've thought about saving Ryssas hair to spin, but haven't gotten motivated enough to start yet. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Still waiting. Solicitor(mine) has some things to check. Slowly getting to the end of my tether now. Feel like screaming at times.


Hopefully the solicitor is almost done and you can get on with the purchase of your new home and get settled.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bundyanne just posted this in General Chit Chat- you click on 'More' to see the video.

http://au.news.yahoo.com/video/watch/28503590/sydneys-canine-commuter/#page1


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Had a lovely lunch out with dear younger friend and her 6 year old daughter. What fun we had playing "tic tac toe" at the table. Knitting another Maryann baby sweater and will have to sew the buttons on the others I made so that I can take them to the lady who, in turn, takes them to the hospital for Newborns In Need. It's good to know that some little baby who might not have anything decent to go home in will be wearing these little sweaters and some with matching bonnets. It was fun reading about Sam and his dog and their evening "snacks". Imagine a dog whining for potato chips? We had a dear cat who loved smoked almonds!!! Sunshine two days in a row and so happy to see the sun after all the rain we have had in Texas. Thankfully, not near the awful flooding, but so sad for those who have suffered losses because of all the rain.


Sounds like a wonderful day. 
It's amazing what animals will decide they like, Sphynx kitty loves my biscotti slices that I get from Sams Club, she'll steal the whole packet if she thinks she can get away with it. :roll: 
I know our family and friends in San Antonio are tired of being wet, thankfully, non of them have had their homes flood, but it sure makes getting to and from work and such interesting. Stay dry.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> They are talking bad storms for us tonight, but I think the sun is still shining. But maybe that is the cause of the headache and fatigue is the front coming in.
> Welcome to the newcomers.
> Hungry myself, but Friday night is pizza night. So don't have to cook


I hope they don't get too bad, we finally had no hail last night and none in the forecast for tonight, so hopefully the worst has past. I get headaches from the pressure too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for a wonderful start to the new week to Sam and his awesome helpers who put together our summaries. I did not work today so I did house chores and some knitting. I got about 5 loads of laundry done and washed up most of the dirty dishes. I spent some time up at church practicing my counting skills. I needed to count the donated prizes for vacation Bible school next week. I believe we have about 337 children pre-registered. That number will increase in the next 3 days as well. I believe the most in attendance on any given day last year was 379 children. Our church is spread out so it does not feel like that many people are there except in the sanctuary during the opening and closing of each morning. The 3-6 year old children are on one end of the building so the big kids don't knock them down. We get about 100 volunteers during the week of VBS so it is not too chaotic. I will truly miss not being there during the mornings this year, but I know that I am needed at work right now and I want to go on a family vacation in 2 weeks so that is my focus. This afternoon I had the pleasure of going to a late lunch with my sons as DS#1 only had a two hour break between jobs. We ate lunch at a restaurant across the street from his second job so he could go to work and not be late. It was my pleasure to get to see him for a little while today. Many days we don't see each other due to our schedules so today was a treat.


Wow, what a wonderful turnout for VBS, that fabulous, and the fact that you get so many volunteers is wonderful also, it makes the how process so much less chaotic. 
Glad you were able to spend some good time with DS1.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks for another great opening, Sam. I don't remember you mentioning that your friend, Fred, had died. I'm so sorry. I know you really miss him! My sympathy.
> My daughter didn't have to cook tonight. She's been having problems with her back and ankle so her church secretary brought us a chicken casserole made with chopped chicken, cream soup and cheese over dressing. It was delicious. And there's enough for tomorrow night.
> Thank you to the ladies for the summary. It's so nice to have the reminders about what's been going on.
> I have a few pictures from my sister to share. Hope you enjoy them.
> Junek


I sure hope that your daughters feeling better soon, but wonderful that the lady brought dinner for you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, I'm so sorry to hear that Fred passed, deepest sympathies for the loss of your dear friend.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I think we'd have remembered your mentioning that, Sam...but I know how suddenly people can be gone. It's a nasty surprise, all right.

87F here at nearly 8:30 p.m., but I'm comfortable. We have the low humidity to thank for that.

Pacer, enjoy your VBS--you've worked hard and should be proud.

Betty, hope the docs can get you set right.

Gwen, that does sound like a huge relief with the bill--great news.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sam, i hadn't realized fred died either. my sympathy, i know he was your good friend.
dr's office called, seem to have another infection in my intestine. this is getting very old and discouraging. picked up rx at walmart.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, my sympathies. I'm sure you miss Fred quite a bit.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, my sympathies. I'm sure you miss Fred quite a bit.


My sympathies to you as well, Sam.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

My computer is on the blink. Don't know if this message will go. So far I've been able to receive but not send.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> sam, i hadn't realized fred died either. my sympathy, i know he was your good friend.
> dr's office called, seem to have another infection in my intestine. this is getting very old and discouraging. picked up rx at walmart.


I would be most helpful if they could find what's causing the infections and fix that, I can only imagine how frustrating it is, hugs and hopes that the meds do the job.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - it could be very well that I never mentioned it --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I think we'd have remembered your mentioning that, Sam...but I know how suddenly people can be gone. It's a nasty surprise, all right.
> 
> 87F here at nearly 8:30 p.m., but I'm comfortable. We have the low humidity to thank for that.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy joy to wrap you up in warm healing goodness. hopefully this rx will do the trick. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> sam, i hadn't realized fred died either. my sympathy, i know he was your good friend.
> dr's office called, seem to have another infection in my intestine. this is getting very old and discouraging. picked up rx at walmart.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's been at least a year plus some - I can't remember exactly when fred died - it was quite sudden as I said - have an idea he was surprised to find himself dead - thank you for you kind words - I probably just did not say anything.

tomorrow will be another early morning - I need to be up - showered and dressed by nine - we are going to indianapoli for the day to Rachel's graduation party. it is going to be a very long day. have the blanket done - will take a picture tomorrow before we leave. the trick is going to be stretching two portables to last the entire time. I will be sitting most of the time so it should be fine. will probably not post again until sunday morning. play nice while I am gone. lol --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A rather lovely photograph of two Princes- father and son.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Sam for the recipes. I cook for vegetarians sometimes and I do get wonderful ideas from you! The summaries are great as I do forget what has happened. Thank you, Julie, Kate and Margaret!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely photos, June. I do enjoy them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Sam* somehow missed that you have lost your friend- so sorry to hear that.


I missed it, too. I am sorry.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bundyanne just posted this in General Chit Chat- you click on 'More' to see the video.
> 
> http://au.news.yahoo.com/video/watch/28503590/sydneys-canine-commuter/#page1


That is a very cute story.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Rain is forecast later which is ehat the gardens need, but it is the far mers market in town today.

Welcome to our new ladies from the UK. It's nice to see you here.

Thanks Sam for the lovely summer recipes and also for those who do the summery.

I had a realky lovely day yesterday, in the morning was the sewing group doing everything from patchwork, dressmaking, soft furnishings and a lot of chatter. Afterwards ab dear friend pi ked me up and we went to a gardrn centre for a wander round and a cream tea, yummy.

In the evening l sort of got my head aroung a crochet pattern and made a couple of lityle motifs

And to top it all off I can now go up and downstairs normally. It is now 6 weeks since my op.

Today we have gs2 here so I will find out all about his kip on a Ship.

Healing vibes and hugs to all, catch you later x.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> oh Sonja - time to brush up on your seed stitch. --- sam
> 
> http://www.stitchandunwind.com/seed-stitch-knitting-patterns-for-baby/


Thank you Sam . That's a site I haven't seen and I added a couple of patterns to my list . So really I don't know whether I should be thanking you at all 😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pearlone said:


> Nice to meet you Heide and Dot. Come visit whenever you can.


I will say hello to . Look forward to hearing from you both 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Rain is forecast later which is ehat the gardens need, but it is the far mers market in town today.
> 
> Welcome to our new ladies from the UK. It's nice to see you here.
> 
> ...


 Dianthus? and?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> A rather lovely photograph of two Princes- father and son.


Taken from when they were on the balcony to see the red arrows fly over . I watched it . Little George was really cute and it was funny to see his reaction to the crowd and the jets 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dianthus? and?


The blue are lobelia I think not sure if I spelt that right 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Taken from when they were on the balcony to see the red arrows fly over . I watched it . Little George was really cute and it was funny to see his reaction to the crowd and the jets
> Sonja


I had a suspicion that was it, from the little boy's eyes and expression !


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The blue are lobelia I think not sure if I spelt that right
> Sonja


They are quite unlike the Lobelia I get here!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Rain is forecast later which is ehat the gardens need, but it is the far mers market in town today.
> 
> Welcome to our new ladies from the UK. It's nice to see you here.
> 
> ...


Morning Josephine . I'm glad you had a lovely day , does sound wonderful . Also good news about your knee must be nice to be able to move more freely now . Bad news is you have lost your excuse for sliding down the bannister as if you needed an excuse in the first place 😄
Lovely pictures of the garden 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The blue are lobelia I think not sure if I spelt that right
> Sonja


Morning Sonja, l think the blue is aubretia and not sure what the white is but it flowers all summer, will have to ask Mr P.

Evening Julie.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I love your flowers, Josephine. Thank you. The rain has passed here and the sun is coming out :thumbup: I hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Josephine . I'm glad you had a lovely day , does sound wonderful . Also good news about your knee must be nice to be able to move more freely now . Bad news is you have lost your excuse for sliding down the bannister as if you needed an excuse in the first place 😄
> Lovely pictures of the garden
> Sonja


Thamks for remi ding me, will try the bannisters later :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I love your flowers, Josephine. Thank you. The rain has passed here and the sun is coming out :thumbup: I hope everyone has a wonderful day.


Morning Norma, think your rain is coming our way x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Sonja, l think the blue is aubretia and not sure what the white is but it flowers all summer, will have to ask Mr P.
> 
> Evening Julie.


Good Morning, Josephine!
Great how you are faring, post op.!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are quite unlike the Lobelia I get here!!!!


Sorry Julie I was wrong Josephine has just said what they are . I think I need they my eyes sight checked 
On a wierd funny note just reading about computer problems and thinking glad I don't have any and the stupid thing freezes on my twice and then cuts back to home page 😱Think I best talk nicely to it 😄
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good Morning, Josephine!
> Great how you are faring, post op.!


Brilliant, swelli g going down, knee just a bit stiff, otherwise ok x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry Julie I was wrong Josephine has just said what they are . I think I need they my eyes sight checked
> On a wierd funny note just reading about computer problems and thinking glad I don't have any and the stupid thing freezes on my twice and then cuts back to home page 😱Think I best talk nicely to it 😄
> Sonja


Mine is really playing up, every time I try to go into facebook!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Brilliant, swelli g going down, knee just a bit stiff, otherwise ok x


I have the old stiff knee(s) but I did 3 .65 K on the exercycle- which took a total of ten minutes in three sessions, and I've got the seat up higher so my knee will straighten up a bit more than it could before- learning how to get up onto the seat when it is raised- and I can't blame it on surgery!! 
I am so glad the swelling is going down- I guess that was the reason for those awful green fashion accessories you had to wear for so long!?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Sam for the recipes and thankful to those who do the summaries so I don't miss so much. The pictures are always welcome, as are the new members who have just joined us. Got home to find a letter telling me that the cardiologist appointment I made a whole year ago, so as to be sure to get in, and for which I have arranged for a replacement at work and for a vacation day off is now canceled, the "doctor will not be in his office that day." Wonderful..why my email and phone at work were not used when they made a call to my home, is a wonder for me. I was home 3 of 5 days in the afternoons, but I guess that was too much effort to try recalling. At any rate, I am thinking it is time to find a different cardiologist, though I love this old MD. Perhaps he is retiring and that is the way they are trying to get around that. Who knows? My rant for today.
My DS came last evening and we mowed the lawn together. She is still suffering from giant shingle blisters, but we are hoping they will shortly heal. I have a dry spot in the middle of the back lawn, so we watched the sprinklers to make sure they were reaching that area. They are, but not enough. Who knows what the soil on that area is. I will go out this morning and deadhead the roses..they really need it. 
Congratulations Lurker on your exercycle riding. Sam I am hoping you will be able to heal and feel better. Thanks for listening to my rant.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm a week behind but didn't want to be posting on the last KTP, so here is my catch up.

Purple, just saw the photo of your darling LM singing. A beautiful English rose for sure. Might add your photography is great too. Your garden is truly in full bloom.

Sugarsugar, noticed you mentioned about the confusion. My mother has had the same. I know details aren't the same with our mothers but many similar things they are going through. Prayers for both our moms.

Julie, sorry you had to redo the back but love your attitude. :thumbup: :thumbup: How nice that Bronwen helped with dimensions. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love the view from your grandparents home in your avatar.

Swedenme, that dress you knit is so beautiful. Lovely pattern and color and as always, your knitting is exquisite.

Kate and Rookie, hope you are feeling better.

Bonnie, the roses are beautiful and the stole/scarf is so lovely and such a beautiful pattern. Love that yarn.

Darowil, have never seen anything like that photo the camel milk bar. Quite amazing.

Martina, is the Val you mentioned, PtofValerie? Always think of her and wonder how she is.

Now for my news.
Mom came home from the nursing home rehab yesterday. My other sis is staying with her to assess how she is doing and spending the night till we get there. I received a picture of her in a text with her sitting in her chair and waving hello. My other sis is still in TX with her beautiful new granddaughter, Peyton. Too bad the weather is always terrible when she has to fly there with ice storms and flight cancellations or thunderstorms and now all this bad weather. She'll apparently fly into thunderstorms on her return too.

DH played 2 performances at the jazz festival last night. After playing we were treated to a lovely meal at this very good restaurant located right across from where he performs. All the performers get this wonderful treat. We don't get to choose from the whole menu but 3 selections, but the food is MmmmmMmmmm good, or might I say "great." After I was in the, shall we say powder room,  and heard 2 ladies saying Bill was a phenomenal piano player and unbeatable. Made me feel so good. I told DH and I know he felt good but he said he tries not to get a big head. Not exactly his words, he was more spiritual about it but that's my interpretation. If you will allow me to brag a little more, I will say he was brilliant. I told him even if he was a stranger I would have felt that way about his playing. Of course I know all the work that goes into this and I've heard it willingly every day for months. Music to my ears. Diana Krall also played last night and Jennifer Hudson will be there. Almost 400 concerts in all. I was so tired but I made myself go and it meant so much to DH. He said he played for me. Put tears in my eyes. He said I calm him too and without me he has more stage fright, not severe, but unsettling.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks Sam for the recipes and thankful to those who do the summaries so I don't miss so much. The pictures are always welcome, as are the new members who have just joined us. Got home to find a letter telling me that the cardiologist appointment I made a whole year ago, so as to be sure to get in, and for which I have arranged for a replacement at work and for a vacation day off is now canceled, the "doctor will not be in his office that day." Wonderful..why my email and phone at work were not used when they made a call to my home, is a wonder for me. I was home 3 of 5 days in the afternoons, but I guess that was too much effort to try recalling. At any rate, I am thinking it is time to find a different cardiologist, though I love this old MD. Perhaps he is retiring and that is the way they are trying to get around that. Who knows? My rant for today.
> My DS came last evening and we mowed the lawn together. She is still suffering from giant shingle blisters, but we are hoping they will shortly heal. I have a dry spot in the middle of the back lawn, so we watched the sprinklers to make sure they were reaching that area. They are, but not enough. Who knows what the soil on that area is. I will go out this morning and deadhead the roses..they really need it.
> Congratulations Lurker on your exercycle riding. Sam I am hoping you will be able to heal and feel better. Thanks for listening to my rant.


Well deserved rant. That was a lot of arrangements to make to have the doctor not show up and some doctors seem to do this a lot. :thumbdown: Hope your sister is no longer in pain from the shingles. I hurt just thinking of it. Post herpetic neuralgia was a gift left by shingles, but the younger one is the better, so healing wishes to her with no neuralgia!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have the old stiff knee(s) but I did 3 .65 K on the exercycle- which took a total of ten minutes in three sessions, and I've got the seat up higher so my knee will straighten up a bit more than it could before- learning how to get up onto the seat when it is raised- and I can't blame it on surgery!!
> I am so glad the swelling is going down- I guess that was the reason for those awful green fashion accessories you had to wear for so long!?


The socks only came up to my knees and were supposed to help prevent dvts but on my skinny legs they weren't very tight.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

markingspot


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have the old stiff knee(s) but I did 3 .65 K on the exercycle- which took a total of ten minutes in three sessions, and I've got the seat up higher so my knee will straighten up a bit more than it could before- learning how to get up onto the seat when it is raised- and I can't blame it on surgery!!
> I am so glad the swelling is going down- I guess that was the reason for those awful green fashion accessories you had to wear for so long!?


Wow Julie, that is great. Careful to not over-do, but keep it up!!! Bravo.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mine is really playing up, every time I try to go into facebook!


Mine gets a circle and just goes round and round and round. Sometimes I have to do a force quit as it won't ever go where its supposed to. Sadly, I think it is well beyond its years. :-(


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> (Respone to Sonya from last week)
> Fortunately there hasn't been much to do with the garden but occassional watering. Hip that had surgery is doing great; will talk to surgeon at the end of the month about doing the opposite side. Forgot to say got some great news from hospital. Called the business office about a bill for $50 since I expected one quite a bit more and was told that she (woman I spoke with) thought that was all I was going to be charged with. Woohoo! Now will wait to see what I get from the surgeon. This was a huge surprise.
> 
> Hate that Mishka doesn't like being brushed. All my dogs love it especially Sydney. And.....don't laugh too hard but I've staeted saving Sydney's so when I learn to do the drop spindle I can try to make some Sydney yarn....LOL Yea.....gotten extreme here with the dog. LOL


So glad your hip is healing and possibly getting the other one done. :thumbup: Great news about the hospital bill!!!! Speaking of dog hair. I did some spinning and weaving with my dog's hair, West Highland Terrier. Not the softest or longest. This was years ago when I learned how to use a drop spindle and weave on a handmade loom.

Just saw where DH's eye surgery went well. YAY!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, thank you for all the recipes and you always include vegetarian, vegan, and everything anyone could want. Great job. Sweet little Bentley had a lovely birthday surrounded by all those who love him. Well, not all as we weren't there. :wink: So funny about Hickory trying to maneuver you into the kitchen for your nightly snack. :XD: :XD: :XD: What wonderful company your animals are.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bundyanne just posted this in General Chit Chat- you click on 'More' to see the video.
> 
> http://au.news.yahoo.com/video/watch/28503590/sydneys-canine-commuter/#page1


So interesting and what a sweet reunion. Can just picture the passengers with this dog sitting next to them. That was quite a fence he got over too. Must be all muscle and lots of spring. I took copies of one of the funny things you posted about growing older to the nurses at the nursing home. I later heard laughter and imagine it was a well-needed read for them.

Martina, so sorry to hear you are at your wits end. Hope this torture rack they have you on is soon over with regards to buying a home.

I've had tea (holy basil and ginger) and coffee with you now. Figured I could use a little holiness. XD: :XD: :XD: Been up since 4:30 am and will probably take a nap. DH is up for our morning reading. We are almost done with 4 big volumes of books and we only read a few pages each day and when DH is teaching, only on weekends. Shows how if one is persistent a lot can be accomplished. Well, one need not tell knitters that. I'm sure we all know it from experience, but I am just amazed that we are coming to the end of several volumes already. We have a lot of books that are vying to be the next one we read. :wink: Of course I made a deal with DH that because the morning is my energy time and we spend it reading, he has to help for an hour with the cleaning. Now that was a good deal. Doesn't work all the time but most times. :-D

Grandmapaula, that sure was a mammoth bread baking marathon. I'll bet every loaf was delicious and the money made for a worthy cause. I could smell it all the way here.

OH Joy/Jheiens, sure hope DH is feeling better. I know this has been hard on you too along with already caring for others. What a beautiful couple you are. :


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashnmeregma, the Val I mentioned is my friend from Plymouth, she isn't on here. She is a great needle woman, her blackwork embroidery is stunning as is all her work.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Cashnmeregma, the Val I mentioned is my friend from Plymouth, she isn't on here. She is a great needle woman, her blackwork embroidery is stunning as is all her work.


Thanks Martina. So glad your friend is doing better. Would she let you post a photo of some of her blackwork embroidery. I'm going to google it and see what it looks like.

Wow, that is really beautiful. I do remember seeing that when I was doing needlework about a year ago. Quite stunning, as you said.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam from beautiful Colorado where the magestic Rookies are within reach. We are in Ft. Collins this morning after a very long drive from Teton Village near Jackson Hole. Ah the Tetons!!! Love the mountains I guess. We will be in Ft. Collins long enough for me to do some damage to the wallet at a great yarn shop called The Loopy Ewe..they have a wonderful selection of yarns and my fingers are aching to touch, feel and of course buy some of these beauties. After the shopping extravaganza, DH and I will be in Beaver Creek, Co for a week at our time share and breathing the fresh mountain air. Then back home to dry So. Cal., but that is home. Thanks for the wonderful salad recipes and the good hint on how to make those pork chops nice and juicy. Just read it to DH and we certainly will try it. 
Wishing all of you a lovely, healthy and wonderful week.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Martina. So glad your friend is doing better. Would she let you post a photo of some of her blackwork embroidery. I'm going to google it and see what it looks like.


I will ask her when she is up to it. She is really good and has done some for a National Trust property and anEnglish Civil War man's dress shirt which her son proudly owns that is a real work of art.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma, I do wish I could hear your DH play. I would love it :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Cashmeregma, I do wish I could hear your DH play. I would love it :thumbup:


Wow, thank you. I know I'm prejudiced and I sure was bragging wasn't I.    But whatta Guy. He is going to be putting out some CD's. We are saving up money to have them made ourselves and apparently they will be on Amazon when they come out.

I'm not expecting you to get anything, but out of curiosity I just checked Amazon under CD's and Vinyl and they have quite a few CD's of his on there. Nice surprise. The new ones that we will do are a series from his concerts each year for the Faculty Series and the Jazz Festival.

The best would be if we got to come to Wales!!!! :wink: Have Welsh ancestors on one side.

I forgot to say in my news that our son just got back from another tour. So glad to have him safely home. They finished playing in Fla., and drove straight home. :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like a wonderful concert--and of course you can brag. I hope to be able to see/hear him in concert some day. If he's ever near Chicago, please let me know.

Hopeful that your Mom is doing better; I was worried that she may be leaving the rehab center too early, but hopefully with your wonderful Sis there, things will be fine and then you'll be able to give your sis a break when you and Bill go there. Hope you are taking care of yourself and gaining some strength back.



Cashmeregma said:


> Now for my news.
> Mom came home from the nursing home rehab yesterday. My other sis is staying with her to assess how she is doing and spending the night till we get there. I received a picture of her in a text with her sitting in her chair and waving hello. My other sis is still in TX with her beautiful new granddaughter, Peyton. Too bad the weather is always terrible when she has to fly there with ice storms and flight cancellations or thunderstorms and now all this bad weather. She'll apparently fly into thunderstorms on her return too.
> 
> DH played 2 performances at the jazz festival last night. After playing we were treated to a lovely meal at this very good restaurant located right across from where he performs. All the performers get this wonderful treat. We don't get to choose from the whole menu but 3 selections, but the food is MmmmmMmmmm good, or might I say "great." After I was in the, shall we say powder room,  and heard 2 ladies saying Bill was a phenomenal piano player and unbeatable. Made me feel so good. I told DH and I know he felt good but he said he tries not to get a big head. Not exactly his words, he was more spiritual about it but that's my interpretation. If you will allow me to brag a little more, I will say he was brilliant. I told him even if he was a stranger I would have felt that way about his playing. Of course I know all the work that goes into this and I've heard it willingly every day for months. Music to my ears. Diana Krall also played last night and Jennifer Hudson will be there. Almost 400 concerts in all. I was so tired but I made myself go and it meant so much to DH. He said he played for me. Put tears in my eyes. He said I calm him too and without me he has more stage fright, not severe, but unsettling.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Cashnmeregma, the Val I mentioned is my friend from Plymouth, she isn't on here. She is a great needle woman, her blackwork embroidery is stunning as is all her work.


I mistook the Val you were mentioning - however, my comment is the same that I'm so glad your friend is recovering at home. Hope that she is able to work with her blackwork embroidery while gaining her strength back.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam from beautiful Colorado where the magestic Rookies are within reach. We are in Ft. Collins this morning after a very long drive from Teton Village near Jackson Hole. Ah the Tetons!!! Love the mountains I guess. We will be in Ft. Collins long enough for me to do some damage to the wallet at a great yarn shop called The Loopy Ewe..they have a wonderful selection of yarns and my fingers are aching to touch, feel and of course buy some of these beauties. After the shopping extravaganza, DH and I will be in Beaver Creek, Co for a week at our time share and breathing the fresh mountain air. Then back home to dry So. Cal., but that is home. Thanks for the wonderful salad recipes and the good hint on how to make those pork chops nice and juicy. Just read it to DH and we certainly will try it.
> Wishing all of you a lovely, healthy and wonderful week.


You sure are travelling in a beautiful place in our country. I've heard of the Loopy Ewe -- will have to check it out. Have a wonderful time in Beaver Creek and then on your way home again.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Good day to ALL: Just finished reading, everyone seems to be very busy. Thank you for the wonderful opening for this next week, seems the weeks go by so fast. Doctor says the gums are not healing as fast as he expected, consequently have to wait 2 more weeks without teeth, except I put my old dentures in to eat and be in public. Then back to doctor for an update. Still working on emptying 8-10 totes that were put in a storage closet when I moved in here 5 years ago. Didn't even remember what was in them, what a surprise and what a mess all over my dining and living room. My apartment is small and there is no other space to do this. I'm trying to be very serious about keeping only what is necessary for me, too many memories and many,many pieces of my handiwork, ie: edgings on napkins and table cloths etc. Good thing the youth at the church are having a sale in the fall, will have several things for them. Hello all, time to go for now...VA Sharon


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just marking my place. Thanks for the great start again Sam, and my condolences on the death of your friend.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> My sympathies to you as well, Sam.


Same from me Sam. Never easy to loose a friend. Friends are such a gift.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Lovely mixture of reciepes, thank you so very much. I'm going to do the bacon ranch pasta salad. It's been in the low 90's for days and days here in Northern California and no end in sight. So we are eating simple and light. There is a gizmo called "Fasta Pasta" we bought through Amazon. You cook any kind of pasta in the container in the microwave!! No heat in kitchen. It makes the pasta wonderful and you just pour off the liquid....there is a fitted top with slots in it. And voila pasta done and ready to add your veggies and such and dress and chill the pasta salad. We have done every type pasta imaginable including orichetti, fettuccini, thick and thin spaghetti and rotini. Ready in a few minutes for hot dishes as well. Yum. Happy weekend all. Send that rain our way!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all! Just kind of marking a spot. I've been to the grocery store and now will jump in the shower and put on some "nice" clothes - DD#1 and I are taking Bob to lunch at one of our favorite restaurants in Ithaca. Of course her 
DH and Katie and Lili are coming too. I didn't eat any breakfast because I want to have enough room for their salsa and guacamole - made fresh and it is fantastic!

Daralene, the money from the bread sale goes to sent kids to Camp Lamoka - a Christian camp. We are sending 8 or 9 this year at $260 a child - so we do things all year to raise money. Right now we have enough for this year and about 4 kids for next - we are happy to be ahead for once! 
Someday I'd like to go up where you are and hear your DH play in person - love good jazz.

Well, I'd better get going - we have to be at DD's at 11 o'clock. Good thing she lives only half a mile away!
Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Daralene it's so nice to hear from you . I'm glad your mom is doing better and that she is at home 
Loved hearing about your husbands concert and you can brag all you want about him as you are proud of him and rightly so 
I hope you are doing well and that you have a safe journey when you go to visit your mom 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Just kind of marking a spot. I've been to the grocery store and now will jump in the shower and put on some "nice" clothes - DD#1 and I are taking Bob to lunch at one of our favorite restaurants in Ithaca. Of course her
> DH and Katie and Lili are coming too. I didn't eat any breakfast because I want to have enough room for their salsa and guacamole - made fresh and it is fantastic!
> 
> Daralene, the money from the bread sale goes to sent kids to Camp Lamoka - a Christian camp. We are sending 8 or 9 this year at $260 a child - so we do things all year to raise money. Right now we have enough for this year and about 4 kids for next - we are happy to be ahead for once!
> ...


Paula what a lovely group you and your friends are for sending the children to summer camp . Well done and I'm glad you are in front for next year hope you raise lots more money through out the years to come 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Rain is forecast later which is ehat the gardens need, but it is the far mers market in town today.
> 
> Welcome to our new ladies from the UK. It's nice to see you here.
> 
> ...


Have a wonderful day, Josephine. And be sure to share GS2's adventure aboard ship.
And thanks for the beautiful flowers to enjoy!
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you.
Daralene, You have every right to be proud of DH and his talent. How lovely that your being at a performance means that much to him.
Julie, good on you for exercycling.
Maya and I had nice walk this morning. First in a while.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Lovely mixture of reciepes, thank you so very much. I'm going to do the bacon ranch pasta salad. It's been in the low 90's for days and days here in Northern California and no end in sight. So we are eating simple and light. There is a gizmo called "Fasta Pasta" we bought through Amazon. You cook any kind of pasta in the container in the microwave!! No heat in kitchen. It makes the pasta wonderful and you just pour off the liquid....there is a fitted top with slots in it. And voila pasta done and ready to add your veggies and such and dress and chill the pasta salad. We have done every type pasta imaginable including orichetti, fettuccini, thick and thin spaghetti and rotini. Ready in a few minutes for hot dishes as well. Yum. Happy weekend all. Send that rain our way!


I wish I could send you some of our rain. It has stopped for now, but there seems to still be a low pressure hanging over us so that means we're in for more storms. I think I've seen that gadget on TV late night....glad it works so well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's been at least a year plus some - I can't remember exactly when fred died - it was quite sudden as I said - have an idea he was surprised to find himself dead - thank you for you kind words - I probably just did not say anything.
> 
> tomorrow will be another early morning - I need to be up - showered and dressed by nine - we are going to indianapoli for the day to Rachel's graduation party. it is going to be a very long day. have the blanket done - will take a picture tomorrow before we leave. the trick is going to be stretching two portables to last the entire time. I will be sitting most of the time so it should be fine. will probably not post again until sunday morning. play nice while I am gone. lol --- sam


Take it easy and sit in a nice cool spot and let the grands fetch and carry for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks Sam for the recipes and thankful to those who do the summaries so I don't miss so much. The pictures are always welcome, as are the new members who have just joined us. Got home to find a letter telling me that the cardiologist appointment I made a whole year ago, so as to be sure to get in, and for which I have arranged for a replacement at work and for a vacation day off is now canceled, the "doctor will not be in his office that day." Wonderful..why my email and phone at work were not used when they made a call to my home, is a wonder for me. I was home 3 of 5 days in the afternoons, but I guess that was too much effort to try recalling. At any rate, I am thinking it is time to find a different cardiologist, though I love this old MD. Perhaps he is retiring and that is the way they are trying to get around that. Who knows? My rant for today.
> My DS came last evening and we mowed the lawn together. She is still suffering from giant shingle blisters, but we are hoping they will shortly heal. I have a dry spot in the middle of the back lawn, so we watched the sprinklers to make sure they were reaching that area. They are, but not enough. Who knows what the soil on that area is. I will go out this morning and deadhead the roses..they really need it.
> Congratulations Lurker on your exercycle riding. Sam I am hoping you will be able to heal and feel better. Thanks for listening to my rant.


Rant away, I agree, unfortunately, I think you are right and it's time to start looking for a new doc, hopefully reschedualing can be done without toooo much hassle. 
I sure hope that your sisters shingles heal soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm a week behind but didn't want to be posting on the last KTP, so here is my catch up.
> 
> Purple, just saw the photo of your darling LM singing. A beautiful English rose for sure. Might add your photography is great too. Your garden is truly in full bloom.
> 
> ...


Wonderful news, both on your DM being home and DH's concerts going so well. I'm sure it means a lot to him that you could be there. 
How wonderful that Amazon has some of his music and that you are going to do some CDs yourselves, that will be so exciting.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Lovely mixture of reciepes, thank you so very much. I'm going to do the bacon ranch pasta salad. It's been in the low 90's for days and days here in Northern California and no end in sight. So we are eating simple and light. There is a gizmo called "Fasta Pasta" we bought through Amazon. You cook any kind of pasta in the container in the microwave!! No heat in kitchen. It makes the pasta wonderful and you just pour off the liquid....there is a fitted top with slots in it. And voila pasta done and ready to add your veggies and such and dress and chill the pasta salad. We have done every type pasta imaginable including orichetti, fettuccini, thick and thin spaghetti and rotini. Ready in a few minutes for hot dishes as well. Yum. Happy weekend all. Send that rain our way!


Thanks for the info about the pasta gizmo. I'm sure going to check on it. My daughter makes a lot of pasta salads during the summer and this will really be handy. And we're fans of spaghetti so we'll get a lot of use from it!
We've had rain 3 out of four days this past week. Twice at night and a gentle shower yesterday afternoon. I'm glad we're getting it since our days have been so miserably hot for the last 2 or 3 weeks. The white crepe myrtle trees at the entrance to the apartments are so full of blooms the branches are bending under the weight. Everything is so green and lush, it looks like the tropics!! And with the heat and high humidity, it feels like it,too.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam from beautiful Colorado where the magestic Rookies are within reach. We are in Ft. Collins this morning after a very long drive from Teton Village near Jackson Hole. Ah the Tetons!!! Love the mountains I guess. We will be in Ft. Collins long enough for me to do some damage to the wallet at a great yarn shop called The Loopy Ewe..they have a wonderful selection of yarns and my fingers are aching to touch, feel and of course buy some of these beauties. After the shopping extravaganza, DH and I will be in Beaver Creek, Co for a week at our time share and breathing the fresh mountain air. Then back home to dry So. Cal., but that is home. Thanks for the wonderful salad recipes and the good hint on how to make those pork chops nice and juicy. Just read it to DH and we certainly will try it.
> Wishing all of you a lovely, healthy and wonderful week.


Marla and I were just saying that we needed to go to Ft. Collins soon to go to Sprouts and also the Loopy Ewe, and the Daily Fiber. Love both of them. Have a great trip! We are going back to Yellowstone in July, hopefully it will be warmer than last year.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Just kind of marking a spot. I've been to the grocery store and now will jump in the shower and put on some "nice" clothes - DD#1 and I are taking Bob to lunch at one of our favorite restaurants in Ithaca. Of course her
> DH and Katie and Lili are coming too. I didn't eat any breakfast because I want to have enough room for their salsa and guacamole - made fresh and it is fantastic!
> 
> Daralene, the money from the bread sale goes to sent kids to Camp Lamoka - a Christian camp. We are sending 8 or 9 this year at $260 a child - so we do things all year to raise money. Right now we have enough for this year and about 4 kids for next - we are happy to be ahead for once!
> ...


It's great to hear the bake sale was so successful and for a good cause. Those children will love going to camp, I'm sure. Enjoy your Father's Day celebration!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have the old stiff knee(s) but I did 3 .65 K on the exercycle- which took a total of ten minutes in three sessions, and I've got the seat up higher so my knee will straighten up a bit more than it could before- learning how to get up onto the seat when it is raised- and I can't blame it on surgery!!
> I am so glad the swelling is going down- I guess that was the reason for those awful green fashion accessories you had to wear for so long!?


I'm glad you're able to exercise with your exercycle. Slowly still builds up the muscles and I found from experience walking with arthritis in my ankles and feet that the exercise will make a huge difference. Many years ago, my ankles and feet hurt all day long. I finally decided to start walking. At first, I could only go for a half a block and back and gradually was able to up the length of time and how far I walked. I eventually was walking over a mile every morning before work. Then going to work and was on my feet all day plus going up and down the stairs several times a day. It made so much difference. And it all started slowly.
I sincerely hope your results are as good.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm a week behind but didn't want to be posting on the last KTP, so here is my catch up.
> 
> Purple, just saw the photo of your darling LM singing. A beautiful English rose for sure. Might add your photography is great too. Your garden is truly in full bloom.
> 
> ...


You definitely have reason to be proud of your DH and how wonderful that he tells you you're his 'muse'. It shows how close the two of you are.
I hope your mother will do well at home. It will probably be more healing for her than being in the hospital.
And I'm glad to hear your sister who is her primary care-giver, is having time away to enjoy the newest family addition.
I hope you and your DH will have nice weather when your travel to visit with your mother.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's been at least a year plus some - I can't remember exactly when fred died - it was quite sudden as I said - have an idea he was surprised to find himself dead - thank you for you kind words - I probably just did not say anything.
> 
> tomorrow will be another early morning - I need to be up - showered and dressed by nine - we are going to indianapoli for the day to Rachel's graduation party. it is going to be a very long day. have the blanket done - will take a picture tomorrow before we leave. the trick is going to be stretching two portables to last the entire time. I will be sitting most of the time so it should be fine. will probably not post again until sunday morning. play nice while I am gone. lol --- sam


You probably won't see this until you're back home. But I do hope everything goes well tomorrow while you're away. So dicey to have to worry about running out of oxygen.
My son says he takes at least 4 breathing treatments a day during this hot and humid weather. He lives right across from the Chesapeake Bay so it's even more humid where he lives.
But he's doing really well...such a relief!
You have my condolences on the loss of your dear friend. I know you miss him. And losing him so suddenly is so hard.
Take care of yourself while you're off visiting.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got a text from oldest DD (35) and she came in first in a 10K today with a time of 52:56.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a text from oldest DD (35) and she came in first in a 10K today with a time of 52:56.


Congratulations to your DD!!! That's awesome!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a text from oldest DD (35) and she came in first in a 10K today with a time of 52:56.


That's quite an accomplishment, especially in your heat.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a text from oldest DD (35) and she came in first in a 10K today with a time of 52:56.


Well done from me :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Well done from me :thumbup:


Well done to your daughter from me too Gwen


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, I hope your mom does well at home, being in her own bed & familiar surroundings will probably help her too.
Sounds like Bill is in concert with some pretty famous people, I'm glad you had such a good time & always nice for you to hear others comment on his great playing. Hope the CD is a great success.

Julie, sounds like you are really doing well with the Exercycle, can you feel your hip improving from it?

June, thanks for posting more great photos. Hope your daughter is feeling better. 

Pacer, sounds like you have a very busy week with VBS, it's great that so many volunteer to make it a success.

Patocinzio, sounds like you are having a great vacation in a beautiful part of the country. We were through there several years ago, I love the mountains.

Sam, have a great time at the graduation, 

Well, I'm sure there were more comments I was going to make but read too many pages to remember all & im not smart enough to make notes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a wonderful concert--and of course you can brag. I hope to be able to see/hear him in concert some day. If he's ever near Chicago, please let me know.
> 
> Hopeful that your Mom is doing better; I was worried that she may be leaving the rehab center too early, but hopefully with your wonderful Sis there, things will be fine and then you'll be able to give your sis a break when you and Bill go there. Hope you are taking care of yourself and gaining some strength back.


I think it is too soon too, we were all shocked. We will see how she does.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, that is so fabulous that your daughter was FIRST. BRAVO!!! She sure can feel good about that. Congratulations to her. Hope you weren't wearing buttons as I'm sure they would have all popped.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I mistook the Val you were mentioning - however, my comment is the same that I'm so glad your friend is recovering at home. Hope that she is able to work with her blackwork embroidery while gaining her strength back.


Yes, and I'm wondering if she posted some of Val's embroidery a long time ago. My memory is slow and I just remembered someone on here showing this type of embroidery.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm far from ambitious today, we went to a 40th birthday party last night for our friends son. They had a roast beef/salad supper out in the Quonset & we sat around visiting & had a fire. We didn't get home til 3:00am, haven't done that in a lot of years.

I'm to go to a birthday party for one of my bowling team this afternoon, needless to say it won't be such a late party.
Well, must get off my butt & get a few things done. Have a great day.
& you who are being drowned by rain could send a little our way, it is cloudy & a little drizzly this morning but isn't going to amount to much & it is supposed to get very hot next week so all the crops will really begin to suffer. It gets so cool at night, down near freezing, what a strange summer we are having so far.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Just kind of marking a spot. I've been to the grocery store and now will jump in the shower and put on some "nice" clothes - DD#1 and I are taking Bob to lunch at one of our favorite restaurants in Ithaca. Of course her
> DH and Katie and Lili are coming too. I didn't eat any breakfast because I want to have enough room for their salsa and guacamole - made fresh and it is fantastic!
> 
> Daralene, the money from the bread sale goes to sent kids to Camp Lamoka - a Christian camp. We are sending 8 or 9 this year at $260 a child - so we do things all year to raise money. Right now we have enough for this year and about 4 kids for next - we are happy to be ahead for once!
> ...


How wonderful to contribute to children having a lovely summer in a safe setting.

What is the name of that restaurant. We do get down that way, or could make a point of visiting that restaurant.

DH has performed at Cornell and Ithaca College. The fellow in charge of the jazz program at Ithaca College now, was a student of DH's and quite a talented young man. Steve Brown, who used to be in charge of it is a friend of DH's as they had played together internationally. If they invite DH down there again I will make sure and let you know!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I hope your mom does well at home, being in her own bed & familiar surroundings will probably help her too.
> Sounds like Bill is in concert with some pretty famous people, I'm glad you had such a good time & always nice for you to hear others comment on his great playing. Hope the CD is a great success.


Yes, a lot of big names. Bill isn't famous like them as his focus is teaching but he is, nonetheless, a great pianist and has played and taught all over the world. And way more important, he is a GREAT person.

That sounds like such fun, sitting around a fire and gabbing till the wee hours. Don't fall asleep at the party today.  My oh my, but I hope those crops survive this crazy weather. We need to send healing wishes for the crops!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, I think I remember you telling us that Fred died now that I've had time to think longer.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Daralene it's so nice to hear from you . I'm glad your mom is doing better and that she is at home
> Loved hearing about your husbands concert and you can brag all you want about him as you are proud of him and rightly so
> I hope you are doing well and that you have a safe journey when you go to visit your mom
> Sonja


Thank you so much. That means a lot to me. Can't wait to see Mom.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks, Sam, for the recipes. I'm fond of pork chops so these are on my list to try. Also want to try some of the salads since I hope to be having company from over the pond. Also thank you ladies for the recaps. I still don't know if my computer is sending but my post will remain in the queue if it's not.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Yay Purple, doing the stairs is a sure sign of healing. I know you will enjoy hearing all about the time on the ship. You sure accomplish so much. Admiration from me. :wink: 

Sassafrass, thank you so much. I haven't been going to many of his concerts. I was so shocked when we went to eat and if I hadn't been there he would have been eating alone.   Didn't realize that and I guess when I wasn't there that's what happened last year. Oh well, now he appreciates me more. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Thanks Poledra, it really is exciting and DH is learning a lot from his colleagues on how to get the CD's done and out. They all been done by other companies before, so this is our first venture alone. Yellowstone is so beautiful. That sure will be a great trip.

June, thank you so much. Too cute, I love being called DH's muse. I'll have to inform him. :wink: :thumbup:

Sam, hope the day went well for the trip and party. You sure have had a lot going on.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm far from ambitious today, we went to a 40th birthday party last night for our friends son. They had a roast beef/salad supper out in the Quonset & we sat around visiting & had a fire. We didn't get home til 3:00am, haven't done that in a lot of years.
> 
> I'm to go to a birthday party for one of my bowling team this afternoon, needless to say it won't be such a late party.
> Well, must get off my butt & get a few things done. Have a great day.
> & you who are being drowned by rain could send a little our way, it is cloudy & a little drizzly this morning but isn't going to amount to much & it is supposed to get very hot next week so all the crops will really begin to suffer. It gets so cool at night, down near freezing, what a strange summer we are having so far.


Sounds like you had a nice time Bonnie and you are going to have another nice time this afternoon 
We are having a Swedish meal to celebrate Midsomner although I draw the line at pickled herring which is one of the things that would have been on most swedes plates last night or sometime today 
I used to love it as a kid but not now 
Strawberries and cream on the other hand are already freshly picked 
And plenty of dill . I love dill . Now that I've made myself hungry I'm off to find something
Forgot to mention I hope you get lots and lots of rain at least a good soaking over night 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks Sam for the recipes and thankful to those who do the summaries so I don't miss so much. The pictures are always welcome, as are the new members who have just joined us. Got home to find a letter telling me that the cardiologist appointment I made a whole year ago, so as to be sure to get in, and for which I have arranged for a replacement at work and for a vacation day off is now canceled, the "doctor will not be in his office that day." Wonderful..why my email and phone at work were not used when they made a call to my home, is a wonder for me. I was home 3 of 5 days in the afternoons, but I guess that was too much effort to try recalling. At any rate, I am thinking it is time to find a different cardiologist, though I love this old MD. Perhaps he is retiring and that is the way they are trying to get around that. Who knows? My rant for today.
> My DS came last evening and we mowed the lawn together. She is still suffering from giant shingle blisters, but we are hoping they will shortly heal. I have a dry spot in the middle of the back lawn, so we watched the sprinklers to make sure they were reaching that area. They are, but not enough. Who knows what the soil on that area is. I will go out this morning and deadhead the roses..they really need it.
> Congratulations Lurker on your exercycle riding. Sam I am hoping you will be able to heal and feel better. Thanks for listening to my rant.


Thank you Joyce, I am doubly pleased -I thought I might have overdone it- but this morning, no soreness other than what I would normally expect from the Arthritis.
Hoping you got your gardening done before it became too hot. And that you get your Cardiology appointment sorted.
I used to think when my Pop complained of his shingles, that it was just part of his hypochondria- I know better now. Praying that it will pass quickly for your sister.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fortunately, Daralene, the yarn has stood up to being reworked so many times. Only a little bit now to go. 
The trees in the Avatar are a lot larger than in my childhood memories, trees grow!
The Val Martina mentions is her very good friend who broke her (Hip?). Prof Valerie I am not sure about- I have emailed her colleague Dr Lisa Coyle McClung at the University, but it will be a busy time in the Uni Calendar and I have not yet heard back.



Cashmeregma...
Julie said:


> Here's hoping by now your Mom is settling well to her new circumstances.
> That is wonderful that DH in effect was playing for yourself, rather than the audience. And you of all people would know what he was playing through and through!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The socks only came up to my knees and were supposed to help prevent dvts but on my skinny legs they weren't very tight.


Deep vein Thrombosis?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow Julie, that is great. Careful to not over-do, but keep it up!!! Bravo.


Thanks Daralene!
I am realising I would rather work out on the exercycle than walk, presently, but given time it ought to make the walking easier, too, I hope.
Have you been home all this week-? Does that mean you have not been very well?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mine gets a circle and just goes round and round and round. Sometimes I have to do a force quit as it won't ever go where its supposed to. Sadly, I think it is well beyond its years. :-(


And they are not a cheap thing to replace! Recently I was forced to disconnect the battery to get out of the impasse the laptop had presented me with!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Re the dog that travelled on the Sydney train in search of his master- oddly the suburb he lives in is where I believe Fale may be living.



Cashmeregma said:


> So interesting and what a sweet reunion. Can just picture the passengers with this dog sitting next to them. That was quite a fence he got over too. Must be all muscle and lots of spring. I took copies of one of the funny things you posted about growing older to the nurses at the nursing home. I later heard laughter and imagine it was a well-needed read for them.
> 
> Martina, so sorry to hear you are at your wits end. Hope this torture rack they have you on is soon over with regards to buying a home.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm glad you're able to exercise with your exercycle. Slowly still builds up the muscles and I found from experience walking with arthritis in my ankles and feet that the exercise will make a huge difference. Many years ago, my ankles and feet hurt all day long. I finally decided to start walking. At first, I could only go for a half a block and back and gradually was able to up the length of time and how far I walked. I eventually was walking over a mile every morning before work. Then going to work and was on my feet all day plus going up and down the stairs several times a day. It made so much difference. And it all started slowly.
> I sincerely hope your results are as good.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Thanks so much, June! Walking according to the Specialist is not my best form of exercise- I used to walk all over- but the cyst and spur in the ball joint appear to have brought that to an end!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a text from oldest DD (35) and she came in first in a 10K today with a time of 52:56.


Congratulations to DD!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie- I am really pleased I am not extra sore this morning- shortly I will head back to bed for a bit- but will hopefully get on the bike before too much more of the day has passed.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I hope your mom does well at home, being in her own bed & familiar surroundings will probably help her too.
> Sounds like Bill is in concert with some pretty famous people, I'm glad you had such a good time & always nice for you to hear others comment on his great playing. Hope the CD is a great success.
> 
> Julie, sounds like you are really doing well with the Exercycle, can you feel your hip improving from it?
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well I am caught up but as so many are Saturday Afternoon/evening I guess it won't be for long- I am heading back to bed to rest before I must get ready for church.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I am caught up but as so many are Saturday Afternoon/evening I guess it won't be for long- I am heading back to bed to rest before I must get ready for church.


How is your new church ? Julie people there nice ? 
Sonja


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How wonderful to contribute to children having a lovely summer in a safe setting.
> 
> What is the name of that restaurant. We do get down that way, or could make a point of visiting that restaurant.
> 
> DH has performed at Cornell and Ithaca College. The fellow in charge of the jazz program at Ithaca College now, was a student of DH's and quite a talented young man. Steve Brown, who used to be in charge of it is a friend of DH's as they had played together internationally. If they invite DH down there again I will make sure and let you know!!


The church has been doing the summer camp program for about 15 years or so. We have sent as many as 15 kids, last year I think it was 12, but some of them are "too old" now. The camp goes to 18 yrs., but some have graduated or have summer jobs and can't go.

The restaurant is called Agava - they have a web site you can look at. I had a dish which was zucchini, scrambled eggs, goat cheese, bacon and a couple other things I can't remember served in a small cast iron skillet and some soft flour tortillas - yum!! Had to bring most of it home to warm up tomorrow - I ate too many chips, salsa and guacamole! Also had a mojito to wash it down - I did manage to finish that.
If your DH gets down this way again, we'd love to hear his concert - maybe have lunch or dinner, too. Please let us know. 
Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, a lot of big names. Bill isn't famous like them as his focus is teaching but he is, nonetheless, a great pianist and has played and taught all over the world. And way more important, he is a GREAT person.
> 
> That sounds like such fun, sitting around a fire and gabbing till the wee hours. Don't fall asleep at the party today.  My oh my, but I hope those crops survive this crazy weather. We need to send healing wishes for the crops!


I will have to agree with you that Bill is a great person and add to that YOU are a great person as well. It is a pleasure to know both of you. Bill certainly treasures you as much as you treasure him. I am so glad that you were able to attend his performance. I hope Mom does well. It will be wonderful for you to have Bill when you visit Mom this time.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a text from oldest DD (35) and she came in first in a 10K today with a time of 52:56.


Wooohoooo!! Congratulations to your DD!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Joyce, I am doubly pleased -I thought I might have overdone it- but this morning, no soreness other than what I would normally expect from the Arthritis.
> Hoping you got your gardening done before it became too hot. And that you get your Cardiology appointment sorted.
> I used to think when my Pop complained of his shingles, that it was just part of his hypochondria- I know better now. Praying that it will pass quickly for your sister.


One of my co-workers had shingles years ago. And hearing about how much people have suffered with it, I got the shingles shot several years ago. I got it at my pharmacy. It only cost $40 with my insurance coverage so I was very happy.
I'm glad you don't have any achiness from your exercise yesterday. To me, that's encouragement to keep doing it. I know if I have achiness form exercise, I really dread doing it!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, June! Walking according to the Specialist is not my best form of exercise- I used to walk all over- but the cyst and spur in the ball joint appear to have brought that to an end!


I can so relate to the spur...since I have them in both shoulders. We do what we can do, don't we? I'm just glad you have the bike so you can get some exercise to help. And it might even make a difference in the joint pain when you do walk. The body is a mysterious thing!!
Junek


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Joyce, I am doubly pleased -I thought I might have overdone it- but this morning, no soreness other than what I would normally expect from the Arthritis.
> Hoping you got your gardening done before it became too hot. And that you get your Cardiology appointment sorted.
> I used to think when my Pop complained of his shingles, that it was just part of his hypochondria- I know better now. Praying that it will pass quickly for your sister.


I was able to get 6 of the roses dead headed, have 18 more to go, but it is now scorching hot. Tied up the little sucker coming from the apricot root as it is now doing so well it is getting a bit top heavy. It is a grand experiment to see if it turns into another decent apricot tree.
The cardiology department will be called first thing Monday morning, but as I turned out to be in the "long" room, it may be my lunch break before I am able to call them. One can't leave an "asleep" patient until relieved to do so, and we have all our rooms tied up for the most part of the morning. 
I am sorry that you aren't able to use walking for you and Ringo, but a big dog could easily upset you and leave you with a broken hip..not good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How is your new church ? Julie people there nice ?
> Sonja


The congregation is largely Maori and Pacific Island people, whom I enjoy very much mixing with- so that is good- also it is an English speaking Ward, so that is also good. As you no doubt know in learning a foreign language (in my case Samoan) one of the hardest things aside from the humour- is just to follow the logic!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> One of my co-workers had shingles years ago. And hearing about how much people have suffered with it, I got the shingles shot several years ago. I got it at my pharmacy. It only cost $40 with my insurance coverage so I was very happy.
> I'm glad you don't have any achiness from your exercise yesterday. To me, that's encouragement to keep doing it. I know if I have achiness form exercise, I really dread doing it!
> Junek


I would be a rotten athlete! really not into pain!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I can so relate to the spur...since I have them in both shoulders. We do what we can do, don't we? I'm just glad you have the bike so you can get some exercise to help. And it might even make a difference in the joint pain when you do walk. The body is a mysterious thing!!
> Junek


In my left shoulder the spur, there has detached- but gradually I am getting that arm stronger- I do sympathise with you having it in both shoulders!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I was able to get 6 of the roses dead headed, have 18 more to go, but it is now scorching hot. Tied up the little sucker coming from the apricot root as it is now doing so well it is getting a bit top heavy. It is a grand experiment to see if it turns into another decent apricot tree.
> The cardiology department will be called first thing Monday morning, but as I turned out to be in the "long" room, it may be my lunch break before I am able to call them. One can't leave an "asleep" patient until relieved to do so, and we have all our rooms tied up for the most part of the morning.
> I am sorry that you aren't able to use walking for you and Ringo, but a big dog could easily upset you and leave you with a broken hip..not good.


I was worried about the onset of the heat- glad you did manage to get some done! Ringo is a pest with his belligerence though- he really has the 'short guy' complex- or what I call his Napoleon Bonaparte Complex- he has to best all canine and feline comers!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The congregation is largely Maori and Pacific Island people, whom I enjoy very much mixing with- so that is good- also it is an English speaking Ward, so that is also good. As you no doubt know in learning a foreign language (in my case Samoan) one of the hardest things aside from the humour- is just to follow the logic!


I'm glad they are nice and that you are enjoying mixing with them 
After I had been living here for a few years my Dutch BIL told me that I used to speak lovely English but now you have an accent I don't think it was a compliment 😄

Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Well done to your daughter from me too Gwen


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And they are not a cheap thing to replace! Recently I was forced to disconnect the battery to get out of the impasse the laptop had presented me with!


Not cheap at all. New one will be in the future, just not now. I got a rebounder, speaking of exercise, but it's really fun. In fact I am testing to see if I can use it. Did 10 jumps on it, very little ones, not sure my feet actually went up at all but still, the rolls were a jigglin. :XD: :XD: :XD: Going slow and using the laser and giving 24 hrs. before trying again, so I'm about to use it a second time. Maybe 20 jumps this time. If my ankles and knees can take it, it sure feels fabulous. I got one with a stabilizer bar. DH uses it without the bar, but I hold on for dear life.  This thing makes exercise really fun if I can do it.....I want to and need to that's for sure.

I haven't been sick other than 20 days of migraine and the meds controlled that, thank goodness. Since they were doing tough love on mom to see what she is capable of and not capable of, I didn't go down to baby her. That was wonderful for Bill apparently as he sure has enjoyed having his meals cooked and having me with him for his Faculty concert and the Jazz Festival and the boys liked me being there for their performances in "Our Town." This wasn't a musical but speaking roles. Not big roles but they are young for the bigger parts and first time in a speaking and not singing role.
Oh yes, got to take Katiclaire to her gymnastics and she loved that. Little sweetie was smiling almost all the time as opposed to her serious face when she was in ballet. That's not to say that I didn't rest up and do lots with the laser to undo the injury to the back. All is good now except the ankle.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> I will have to agree with you that Bill is a great person and add to that YOU are a great person as well. It is a pleasure to know both of you. Bill certainly treasures you as much as you treasure him. I am so glad that you were able to attend his performance. I hope Mom does well. It will be wonderful for you to have Bill when you visit Mom this time.


Thank you so much Pacer. Might I say it goes both ways as far as the great person. You are an inspiration to all of us. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> The church has been doing the summer camp program for about 15 years or so. We have sent as many as 15 kids, last year I think it was 12, but some of them are "too old" now. The camp goes to 18 yrs., but some have graduated or have summer jobs and can't go.
> 
> The restaurant is called Agava - they have a web site you can look at. I had a dish which was zucchini, scrambled eggs, goat cheese, bacon and a couple other things I can't remember served in a small cast iron skillet and some soft flour tortillas - yum!! Had to bring most of it home to warm up tomorrow - I ate too many chips, salsa and guacamole! Also had a mojito to wash it down - I did manage to finish that.
> If your DH gets down this way again, we'd love to hear his concert - maybe have lunch or dinner, too. Please let us know.
> Love and hugs, Paula


Sounds wonderful. I will check out the website! Thank you. Sure will let you know if we are back down that way. I'm sure you enjoyed the chips, salsa and guacamole and topping it off with a mojito. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love and Hugs to you too.

I'm on more than usual today. DH is at the Jazz Festival hearing other groups so won't be home till late, so I'm having fun visiting.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

There is another yarn shop called My Sister Knits and next time we come back which will be in October, I plan to check it out. On their website they list some gorgeous yarns. We are now in Beaver Creek, wow!!! is it ever warm!!!! Need to take a rest.


Poledra65 said:


> Marla and I were just saying that we needed to go to Ft. Collins soon to go to Sprouts and also the Loopy Ewe, and the Daily Fiber. Love both of them. Have a great trip! We are going back to Yellowstone in July, hopefully it will be warmer than last year.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, yes it is lovely.


RookieRetiree said:


> You sure are travelling in a beautiful place in our country. I've heard of the Loopy Ewe -- will have to check it out. Have a wonderful time in Beaver Creek and then on your way home again.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Don't count on the shot to be a guarantee against shingles. When my DH and I wee preparing for a trip to South America earlier this year- March to be exact_- he came down with shingles one week prior to departure..... Doctor let me make the trip but he was in alot of painhowever, since he is Mr. Macho Man he said" no problem" however his face said soemthing different. In other words, the vaccine is no guarantee that you will not get those nasty shingles.


jknappva said:


> One of my co-workers had shingles years ago. And hearing about how much people have suffered with it, I got the shingles shot several years ago. I got it at my pharmacy. It only cost $40 with my insurance coverage so I was very happy.
> I'm glad you don't have any achiness from your exercise yesterday. To me, that's encouragement to keep doing it. I know if I have achiness form exercise, I really dread doing it!
> Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much Pacer. Might I say it goes both ways as far as the great person. You are an inspiration to all of us. :thumbup:


Thank you. I have been a tired person lately. The doctor had to adjust my thyroid medicine and I am not sure that it is to my likings as of right now. I am so happy that you are well enough to enjoy Bill's performance as well as the grand children's performances. Instead of babying Mom when you visit her, try to include her in your morning ritual of reading time and even letting her help prep foods for meals. She can sit and do some of the prep work. She will feel like she is contributing to life rather than letting it slip away from her. Maybe you could even put the laundry basket up on a chair so she can help fold clothes to her likings.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have been missing in action coz the stupid internet is playing up. I had none at all the whole evening last night. NOT happy. I tried calling them but the recording on the phone for the wait time was 153 minutes!! I wasnt doing that! 
:shock: Anyway its on for some reason now 930am Sunday. Hopefully it will be still working tonight when I have more time.
Mum is still about the same, very very sleepy but when she is awake she is more her old self. I have even left some mindless knitting in her wardrobe for me to do while I am there now..... just lacy coat hanger covers. I could really do with about another 4 hours of every day.... not getting much of anything done at home. Ah well.

I havent a clue what the latest news is on here...... Hugs for now. Cathy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would be a rotten athlete! really not into pain!


I'm definitely with you there, Julie. Pain and I are NOT friends!!
That's one reason I'll never have a tattoo or more than the one piercing in each ear!
Plus the fact that I'm just plain LAZY!
Junek


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Amen to that!!!!


jknappva said:


> I'm definitely with you there, Julie. Pain and I are NOT friends!!
> That's one reason I'll never have a tattoo or more than the one piercing in each ear!
> Plus the fact that I'm just plain LAZY!
> Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We went north to Conchas canyon for a hike today, wasn't too hot up there, but the car thermometer said it was 105F on the way back. :shock: It really didn't feel that hot to me, though.

Glad to hear news of the mums' improvements.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow!! that is hot!!


Sorlenna said:


> We went north to Conchas canyon for a hike today, wasn't too hot up there, but the car thermometer said it was 105F on the way back. :shock: It really didn't feel that hot to me, though.
> 
> Glad to hear news of the mums' improvements.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the nice recipes Sam. The salads sound refreshing. And as I've said I really appreciate the summaries each week.
Happy to read Sugar's Mom is doing better But really worried about Designer. I sure hope everything turns out ok.
We've had a lot of rain but no storm lately. Other counties in Ohio are getting them though. My husband is enjoying his new adventure driving truck on the oil fields. I'm so glad because it's what he wanted to do. Walmart is gettin easier and our son is doing a great job of helping out. 
I'm going to read on here for a bit then I'd better get to be early I'm falling asleep already!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla and I were just saying that we needed to go to Ft. Collins soon to go to Sprouts and also the Loopy Ewe, and the Daily Fiber. Love both of them. Have a great trip! We are going back to Yellowstone in July, hopefully it will be warmer than last year.


I hope it i warmer for you too. I remember you saying how cold it was last year.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Thanks for the nice recipes Sam. The salads sound refreshing. And as I've said I really appreciate the summaries each week.
> Happy to read Sugar's Mom is doing better But really worried about Designer. I sure hope everything turns out ok.
> We've had a lot of rain but no storm lately. Other counties in Ohio are getting them though. My husband is enjoying his new adventure driving truck on the oil fields. I'm so glad because it's what he wanted to do. Walmart is gettin easier and our son is doing a great job of helping out.
> I'm going to read on here for a bit then I'd better get to be early I'm falling asleep already!


Sounds great that Walmart is getting easier and that DH is enjoying his job...it's great with the kids help out.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Roses from the garden, grape vines in the back. Hope they bring joy to your spirit.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Roses from the garden, grape vines in the back. Hope they bring joy to your spirit.


Beautiful...I sure do enjoy seeing the photos of flowers.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Such lovely photos!!


flyty1n said:


> Roses from the garden, grape vines in the back. Hope they bring joy to your spirit.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just popping in for a short time. Went out to check my garden and EEEEK.....it is in horrible shape! My squash is almostt all dead. Have know idea what happened. Only thing I can thik of is tht I had sprayed the poison ivy nearby the other day and it had rained about a day after and possibly washed some of the killer onto it. Doesn't look like any kind of insect or worm. Told DH I might s well pull it up and replant. Also need to get more tomatoes. planted. 

Started new RA med today. Don't know if it is it or what but have been sick at stomach most of the day. Also very tired and sleeping quite a bit. Just so tired of feeling sick and tired. Keep telling myself I am so much better off than so many others; just giving into pity party today. Will try to have an attitude adjustment by tomorrow.

Tomorrow evening our neighbor (a young single man) that we've forever has invited us to a cookout. He has a surprise in store for DH; a friend of DH's from back in the day when he was an EMT. Our neighbor is a musician/producer and a really nice young many (in his 30s). It should be a nice evening. 

Have tried to do some prep knitting for the KAP class that Poledra is teaching. I just can not focus and have attempted to cast on at least 4 times. Ridiculousness abounds here; will get it done eventually. 

So glad to hear that both Cathy and Daralene's moms are showing some improvement. I know this has been stressful for you both and keeping both moms in prayers. As always keeping each of you on the KTP in my daily prayers. Marilyn don't remember is I express my concern about your plumbing problems. And Martina I sure hope your relator/solisitor issues finally get resolved and that both of you ladies get your new homes soon.
Spider also hope your DH is starting to get some RA relief. VBSharon I'm sorry your gums don't seem to be healing quickly enough and will continue to lift you up for healing. 

Take care my dear friends. I'm headed to bed again. TTYL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy to your dd - hope her back and ankle problems are soon a thing of the past. it's been well over a year since fred died - think I mentioned it then - or maybe I didn't. he had what was called "sudden kidney failure" and think he was as surprised at being dead as I was to having him gone. he and I always had a good time over biscuits, gravy and eggs over easy. --- sam


That explains why when I went and read your post just then I could find nothing about it!
The banana in campfire sounds delicious. And David even likes bananas and dark chocolate (I would want milk chocolate). He won't wna tth emarshmallows but I think that is what would make it!

HAd a long but good day yesterday. My team won and won extremely well so that is nice (admittedly they thrashed the bottom team). Hopefully it will give them the boost to keep playing well fromnow on and maybe make the finals in September. But still not likely.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Gosh, I am sorry that you are having stomach problems with the RA meds. I had a similar situation many years ago and my primary doc took me off all of them because he explained that it plays havoc with your pancreas. liver and what not so I just had to grin and bear the consequences plus he also told me that those meds had to be taken after a large hearty meal just to absorb them . Hope your doc told you the same and not just an apple or something light, I went on a high protein diet with very little fruit, no bread, no starches and it seemed to do the trick. I know I come in off and on to this thread ( more off than on) but since I am vacation I get the chance to read more on my IPad than when I am at home. Take care of yourself, I shall pray that you will do well.


Gweniepooh said:


> Just popping in for a short time. Went out to check my garden and EEEEK.....it is in horrible shape! My squash is almostt all dead. Have know idea what happened. Only thing I can thik of is tht I had sprayed the poison ivy nearby the other day and it had rained about a day after and possibly washed some of the killer onto it. Doesn't look like any kind of insect or worm. Told DH I might s well pull it up and replant. Also need to get more tomatoes. planted.
> 
> Started new RA med today. Don't know if it is it or what but have been sick at stomach most of the day. Also very tired and sleeping quite a bit. Just so tired of feeling sick and tired. Keep telling myself I am so much better off than so many others; just giving into pity party today. Will try to have an attitude adjustment by tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> sam, i hadn't realized fred died either. my sympathy, i know he was your good friend.
> dr's office called, seem to have another infection in my intestine. this is getting very old and discouraging. picked up rx at walmart.


How very frustating- but at least you fitted your holiday in between attacks.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, so sorry to read this. So many ups and downs. We all need a pity party sometimes. And when someone doesn't feel good, that is when you need your friends. 
I had my own pity party the other day sitting at my best friends table. She'd a few tears and then went on. 
DH is like you and many others, he is having his days. 
So glad to hear the sick moms are doing better.
Love the pictures. Take care all. Hugs, Linda


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam . That's a site I haven't seen and I added a couple of patterns to my list . So really I don't know whether I should be thanking you at all 😄
> Sonja


Same here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Rain is forecast later which is ehat the gardens need, but it is the far mers market in town today.
> 
> Welcome to our new ladies from the UK. It's nice to see you here.
> 
> ...


So with stairs out the way when the roller skates?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have the old stiff knee(s) but I did 3 .65 K on the exercycle- which took a total of ten minutes in three sessions, and I've got the seat up higher so my knee will straighten up a bit more than it could before- learning how to get up onto the seat when it is raised- and I can't blame it on surgery!!
> I am so glad the swelling is going down- I guess that was the reason for those awful green fashion accessories you had to wear for so long!?


SOunding good on the exercise cycle- small amounts at a time all add up and will hopefully stengthen the muscles around the hip and help you generally as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm a week behind but didn't want to be posting on the last KTP, so here is my catch up.
> 
> Purple, just saw the photo of your darling LM singing. A beautiful English rose for sure. Might add your photography is great too. Your garden is truly in full bloom.
> 
> ...


Praying your mother will do well at home this time round.
How good to overhear compliments of DH- then you know that they are genuine


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just popping in for a short time. Went out to check my garden and EEEEK.....it is in horrible shape! My squash is almostt all dead. Have know idea what happened. Only thing I can thik of is tht I had sprayed the poison ivy nearby the other day and it had rained about a day after and possibly washed some of the killer onto it. Doesn't look like any kind of insect or worm. Told DH I might s well pull it up and replant. Also need to get more tomatoes. planted.
> 
> Started new RA med today. Don't know if it is it or what but have been sick at stomach most of the day. Also very tired and sleeping quite a bit. Just so tired of feeling sick and tired. Keep telling myself I am so much better off than so many others; just giving into pity party today. Will try to have an attitude adjustment by tomorrow.
> 
> ...


So sorry about your squash..but even the vapor from those weed killers can rest on other things and destroy them..have done that myself before I knew so. Please give your RA meds a chance to work..takes several weeks before you really know how you are doing. My RA doc says I must always have food on my stomach before taking these meds. And very important that you get the monthly blood tests which show that your body, esp. your liver, is not damaged. It is a nuisance I know, but vital. I'm hoping for an eventual good result.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Thanks for the nice recipes Sam. The salads sound refreshing. And as I've said I really appreciate the summaries each week.
> Happy to read Sugar's Mom is doing better But really worried about Designer. I sure hope everything turns out ok.
> We've had a lot of rain but no storm lately. Other counties in Ohio are getting them though. My husband is enjoying his new adventure driving truck on the oil fields. I'm so glad because it's what he wanted to do. Walmart is gettin easier and our son is doing a great job of helping out.
> I'm going to read on here for a bit then I'd better get to be early I'm falling asleep already!


Gald you are finding it easier at Walmart now. And a helpful son makes things easier. One advanatage of having Maryanne here is that does a lot of the cooking. Indeed as I was typing this she has just bought in Spagetti Bolganaise for lunch. As we are going to a 5pm church service tea is hard to organise. They have supper after and we tend to eat enough to then not want to eat, especially if it means cooking it. And yet 5pm is too early to eat first. So she figured a proper lunch would solve these problems.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

As I did a Gwennie I will simply respond to Gwen without a quote.
Hope the funny tummy is not the meds. But it is a major issue with many meds for RA. What if you take them with food? If the tiredness etc is from the meds that may settle as your body gets used to them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you had a nice time Bonnie and you are going to have another nice time this afternoon
> We are having a Swedish meal to celebrate Midsomner although I draw the line at pickled herring which is one of the things that would have been on most swedes plates last night or sometime today
> I used to love it as a kid but not now
> Strawberries and cream on the other hand are already freshly picked
> ...


Hope you had a great meal, I agree with you, no pickled herring for me either. I also love dill, my DIL makes a salad dressing with it that is so good


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Don't count on the shot to be a guarantee against shingles. When my DH and I wee preparing for a trip to South America earlier this year- March to be exact_- he came down with shingles one week prior to departure..... Doctor let me make the trip but he was in alot of painhowever, since he is Mr. Macho Man he said" no problem" however his face said soemthing different. In other words, the vaccine is no guarantee that you will not get those nasty shingles.


I think it is supposed to make them much less severe & less duration if you do get them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Paula, it's so nice of your group to send kids to camp, 

Gwen, I hope your tummy is better soon, hopefully not the med's as you need them to feel better. 

Flytyin1, the roses are beautiful.

I had a great time this afternoon, my friends DH is a carpenter & he is building an old western village in their yard, so far there is a trappers cabin, a general store, & a guest cabin, all furnished with antiques. There is also a saloon, barber shop & church in progress. People go there for wedding & other photos, a really unique place. This couple spent 2 years traveling around Alberta, B.C. & Saskatchewan in a covered wagon before settling in our community, very interesting people.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nittergma I'm glad you are finding the job is going better & your DH is happy in the new job.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I have been missing in action coz the stupid internet is playing up. I had none at all the whole evening last night. NOT happy. I tried calling them but the recording on the phone for the wait time was 153 minutes!! I wasnt doing that!
> :shock: Anyway its on for some reason now 930am Sunday. Hopefully it will be still working tonight when I have more time.
> Mum is still about the same, very very sleepy but when she is awake she is more her old self. I have even left some mindless knitting in her wardrobe for me to do while I am there now..... just lacy coat hanger covers. I could really do with about another 4 hours of every day.... not getting much of anything done at home. Ah well.
> 
> I havent a clue what the latest news is on here...... Hugs for now. Cathy


Hi Cathy glad your mum is feeling more like herself when she is awake at least that is some encouraging news . Is she moving about more now? 
I have just found some old baby coat hangers in a cupboard and was thinking of knitting some covers for them . Will have to go looking for a pattern 
Everybody seems to be having some sort of problem with computers or internet connection lately mine has been going a bit slow and I was wondering if it was because I'm taking up all the memory wiTh all my patterns so I've been going through them and it's surprise how many I have saved more than once :roll: must really like them 😄 cleared an awful lot off and stil got a few more places to go through 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nittergma I'm glad you are finding the job is going better & your DH is happy in the new job.


Nittergma I too am glad you are finding work is going easier also glad your husband has a new job that he is happy with

Gwen sorry to hear that you are not feeling to good and it could be your new Meds I too thought like others that it could be that you have to take after eating but I would have thought doctor would have told you this . I hope you can get it sorted and get back to feeling a lot better and pain free soon 
Sorry to hear about your mishap in the garden was it only the vegtables near where you sprayed . ? Hopefully everything else you planted is growing wonderfully and will taste delicious once you get to eat them 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad they are nice and that you are enjoying mixing with them
> After I had been living here for a few years my Dutch BIL told me that I used to speak lovely English but now you have an accent I don't think it was a compliment 😄
> 
> Sonja


Oh dear! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well don't you worry.....it makes SugarSugar laugh (so she used to tell me) and it just means your news is noteworthy! LOL At least that's my story and I'm stickin' to it! LOL


 :thumbup: And it still makes me smile... 

RE A Gwennie


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Sam* somehow missed that you have lost your friend- so sorry to hear that.


From me too...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have the old stiff knee(s) but I did 3 .65 K on the exercycle- which took a total of ten minutes in three sessions, and I've got the seat up higher so my knee will straighten up a bit more than it could before- learning how to get up onto the seat when it is raised- and I can't blame it on surgery!!
> I am so glad the swelling is going down- I guess that was the reason for those awful green fashion accessories you had to wear for so long!?


Well done


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you had a great meal, I agree with you, no pickled herring for me either. I also love dill, my DIL makes a salad dressing with it that is so good


Yes the meal was lovely which was surprising since I made everything 😄 well I don't think a lot can go wrong when most of it didn't involve cooking 
Swedish sandwich cake lots of salads and even I can cook Swedish meatballs and sauce and boil potatoes ( although I have been known to forget and burn the potatoes 😄) but yes we had a nice meal 
Sonja


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi to a chatty bunch this week, up to p 15 already.

Back from another overnight cattle show where Alexsi (DN) did quite well. She achieved a 3rd in Junior Prime Beef Judging, a 2nd in Junior Stud Beef Judging, both within her age group, and a well deserved 3rd in her age group for Junior Parader with a heffer that isn't as easy to handle as her normal calfs. Woodford was even colder than Nambour, glad that it was a one night show, otherwise, I may have packed DN into car and come home for the night (40 mins up the road, so not a long run) But are trying to foster more independence and responsibility in DN which is why we stayed up there. DN uses a swag and sleeps near the teacher in case she has an issue. 

Spent today unloading my car, drying off wet gear (didn't rain but very heavy dew) and packing it away as overnight shows are now finished, all remaining shows a one day shows with very early starts, followed by a mountain of washing, still one load in the machine and sorting and emptying the craft room as the moves are almost on top of us. Man, I had a larger stash of charity yarn than I realised, well will soon have more time to make things with it once I am set up in new space. Will have the smallest TV as DM and DSF don't need 3, so I anticipate evenings in front of the TV knitting. Think I will be putting something onto bed frame to make more hidden storage space.

DSF and DM are getting some new stuff for this new unit, the new bed has built in underbed drawers, the new coffee table transforms into a desk with storage.

DS rented a truck today to bring back most of her stuff, her van, which is not running properly, is loaded to be brought to main land and put on a trailer and looked at back here. Getting frustrated with DSF as he is not yet packing up his stuff in the shed so I can start sorting out and arranging the rest to fit me in. 

Have a 2 day course for employment agency on presentation at interview stuff, a weak point for me I readily admit as I do have an issue with nerves and body language being either to unsure or too confident, hopefully will get some tips to help with that. Have brought myself a little personal time by stretching my finishing time an hour later than it is but I will need that time to get some things done for myself.

I hope everyone with health issues is getting them sorted and all take the time to heal if needed.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Good Morning from HOT Virginia Beach. Today is the first day of summer and the weather article in the newspaper said we will hit 100 this week, not to my liking. I feel like a recluse, staying inside except for taking puppy out. We don't get to have a nice walk, too hot, she does her business and we then head back inside. However I do have projects going that will eventually get done...too much stuff. But when it's over I won't have as much stuff, thank goodness. How many table cloths can one person use? placemats? cloth napkins etc. When I get home from church services I plan to have a relaxing day, no work on Sunday.
More next time...VA Sharon


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hi Cathy glad your mum is feeling more like herself when she is awake at least that is some encouraging news . Is she moving about more now?
> I have just found some old baby coat hangers in a cupboard and was thinking of knitting some covers for them . Will have to go looking for a pattern
> Everybody seems to be having some sort of problem with computers or internet connection lately mine has been going a bit slow and I was wondering if it was because I'm taking up all the memory wiTh all my patterns so I've been going through them and it's surprise how many I have saved more than once :roll: must really like them 😄 cleared an awful lot off and stil got a few more places to go through
> Sonja


If you get a program like Evernote you can store all your patterns, recipes and so on in it. Then you always have space on your computer and everything is still right at your finger tips. Only stored in sober space. I could never got all my patterns and reciipes on my computer with out Evernote.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> If you get a program like Evernote you can store all your patterns, recipes and so on in it. Then you always have space on your computer and everything is still right at your finger tips. Only stored in sober space. I could never got all my patterns and reciipes on my computer with out Evernote.


Thank you Caren I will look into that especially as I have just stored another 8 patterns while I was supposedly getting rid of some 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Daralene it's so nice to hear from you . I'm glad your mom is doing better and that she is at home
> Loved hearing about your husbands concert and you can brag all you want about him as you are proud of him and rightly so
> I hope you are doing well and that you have a safe journey when you go to visit your mom
> Sonja


And ditto to the above from me too please...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful...I sure do enjoy seeing the photos of flowers.


Me too


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just popping in for a short time. Went out to check my garden and EEEEK.....it is in horrible shape! My squash is almostt all dead. Have know idea what happened. Only thing I can thik of is tht I had sprayed the poison ivy nearby the other day and it had rained about a day after and possibly washed some of the killer onto it. Doesn't look like any kind of insect or worm. Told DH I might s well pull it up and replant. Also need to get more tomatoes. planted.
> 
> Started new RA med today. Don't know if it is it or what but have been sick at stomach most of the day. Also very tired and sleeping quite a bit. Just so tired of feeling sick and tired. Keep telling myself I am so much better off than so many others; just giving into pity party today. Will try to have an attitude adjustment by tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that you are sick from the new medication.... I hope this settles down quickly and you will be able to tolerate them.

Oh, your poor garden!.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hi Cathy glad your mum is feeling more like herself when she is awake at least that is some encouraging news . Is she moving about more now?
> I have just found some old baby coat hangers in a cupboard and was thinking of knitting some covers for them . Will have to go looking for a pattern
> Everybody seems to be having some sort of problem with computers or internet connection lately mine has been going a bit slow and I was wondering if it was because I'm taking up all the memory wiTh all my patterns so I've been going through them and it's surprise how many I have saved more than once :roll: must really like them 😄 cleared an awful lot off and stil got a few more places to go through
> Sonja


No she isnt moving very much still yet. She missed out on physio on Thurs as he didnt have a 2nd physio to help. I wasnt happy as she only has it twice a week. And of course I wasnt allowed to be his helper. I am told she is definately having it tomorrow morning. I get her to do leg excercises in the chair and she is doing a bit better with those. She is just so weak and sleepy though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I think I have caught up.... and so far the internet is playing nice.

Does anyone want some lemons? LOL I have taken about 30 off the tree today and there are still quite a few left on the tree. I WISH I could just zoom some to everyone!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I think I have caught up.... and so far the internet is playing nice.
> 
> Does anyone want some lemons? LOL I have taken about 30 off the tree today and there are still quite a few left on the tree. I WISH I could just zoom some to everyone!


And you can't even send them here as fruit is not allowed here from other states.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And you can't even send them here as fruit is not allowed here from other states.


 True. I will pass them around my friends and I can drop some off at my mums place for her neighbours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Not cheap at all. New one will be in the future, just not now. I got a rebounder, speaking of exercise, but it's really fun. In fact I am testing to see if I can use it. Did 10 jumps on it, very little ones, not sure my feet actually went up at all but still, the rolls were a jigglin. :XD: :XD: :XD: Going slow and using the laser and giving 24 hrs. before trying again, so I'm about to use it a second time. Maybe 20 jumps this time. If my ankles and knees can take it, it sure feels fabulous. I got one with a stabilizer bar. DH uses it without the bar, but I hold on for dear life.  This thing makes exercise really fun if I can do it.....I want to and need to that's for sure.
> 
> I haven't been sick other than 20 days of migraine and the meds controlled that, thank goodness. Since they were doing tough love on mom to see what she is capable of and not capable of, I didn't go down to baby her. That was wonderful for Bill apparently as he sure has enjoyed having his meals cooked and having me with him for his Faculty concert and the Jazz Festival and the boys liked me being there for their performances in "Our Town." This wasn't a musical but speaking roles. Not big roles but they are young for the bigger parts and first time in a speaking and not singing role.
> Oh yes, got to take Katiclaire to her gymnastics and she loved that. Little sweetie was smiling almost all the time as opposed to her serious face when she was in ballet. That's not to say that I didn't rest up and do lots with the laser to undo the injury to the back. All is good now except the ankle.


But the migraine has subsided?
Your GK's are so gifted!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm definitely with you there, Julie. Pain and I are NOT friends!!
> That's one reason I'll never have a tattoo or more than the one piercing in each ear!
> Plus the fact that I'm just plain LAZY!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Roses from the garden, grape vines in the back. Hope they bring joy to your spirit.


It is always lovely to see flowers and others gardens- I had imagined your grass much less lush!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We went north to Conchas canyon for a hike today, wasn't too hot up there, but the car thermometer said it was 105F on the way back. :shock: It really didn't feel that hot to me, though.
> 
> Glad to hear news of the mums' improvements.


And I thought our temperature of 94f with a heat index of 105f was hot yesterday...but I'll bet the humidity at the Canyon wasn't 75%. But I guess it's just a matter of whether you'd rather be broiled or boiled with the heat!! ROFL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Thanks for the nice recipes Sam. The salads sound refreshing. And as I've said I really appreciate the summaries each week.
> Happy to read Sugar's Mom is doing better But really worried about Designer. I sure hope everything turns out ok.
> We've had a lot of rain but no storm lately. Other counties in Ohio are getting them though. My husband is enjoying his new adventure driving truck on the oil fields. I'm so glad because it's what he wanted to do. Walmart is gettin easier and our son is doing a great job of helping out.
> I'm going to read on here for a bit then I'd better get to be early I'm falling asleep already!


I'm so glad to hear both of your new jobs are working out so well!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Roses from the garden, grape vines in the back. Hope they bring joy to your spirit.


Thank you!! Those beautiful flowers definitely brought me joy!! Always a pleasure to see such loveliness early in the morning!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just popping in for a short time. Went out to check my garden and EEEEK.....it is in horrible shape! My squash is almostt all dead. Have know idea what happened. Only thing I can thik of is tht I had sprayed the poison ivy nearby the other day and it had rained about a day after and possibly washed some of the killer onto it. Doesn't look like any kind of insect or worm. Told DH I might s well pull it up and replant. Also need to get more tomatoes. planted.
> 
> Started new RA med today. Don't know if it is it or what but have been sick at stomach most of the day. Also very tired and sleeping quite a bit. Just so tired of feeling sick and tired. Keep telling myself I am so much better off than so many others; just giving into pity party today. Will try to have an attitude adjustment by tomorrow.
> 
> ...


My dear Gwen, as my daughter told me the other day, others may have conditions and health worse than yours, but yours is still enough to pray over!! I am definitely praying for you to feel better. RA is such a terrible disease to deal with. I hope you can enjoy your visit with your neighbor tonight and DH enjoys seeing his friend.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> SOunding good on the exercise cycle- small amounts at a time all add up and will hopefully stengthen the muscles around the hip and help you generally as well.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is always lovely to see flowers and others gardens- I had imagined your grass much less lush!


Flyty1n your flowers are lovely . Do you get lots of grapes on your vines? 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I think I have caught up.... and so far the internet is playing nice.
> 
> Does anyone want some lemons? LOL I have taken about 30 off the tree today and there are still quite a few left on the tree. I WISH I could just zoom some to everyone!


I'll take some!!!! They are a terrible price here this year.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Flyty1n your flowers are lovely . Do you get lots of grapes on your vines?
> Sonja


Yes, I do get grapes, but only those which the robins don't disturb, usually those hidden deep under the leaves. I also share with all the neighbors. They are also easily washed and dried for raisins for the winter. They were planted as a privacy fence, and they have done a great job with that.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Good Morning from HOT Virginia Beach. Today is the first day of summer and the weather article in the newspaper said we will hit 100 this week, not to my liking. I feel like a recluse, staying inside except for taking puppy out. We don't get to have a nice walk, too hot, she does her business and we then head back inside. However I do have projects going that will eventually get done...too much stuff. But when it's over I won't have as much stuff, thank goodness. How many table cloths can one person use? placemats? cloth napkins etc. When I get home from church services I plan to have a relaxing day, no work on Sunday.
> More next time...VA Sharon


Sharon,I'm so glad to hear you feel like doing some things I remember you saying you wanted to do. I don't blame you for not spending a lot of time outside. I don't either. I go out early in the morning for my [st]roll around the parking lot when it's cooler and very quiet. It's like being in the country behind our building with the pond and meadow like surroundings with the dense wood behind it. Yesterday, I surprised 3 rabbits, a squirrel and a huge turtle, who was sunning himself. The pond and fountain by the apartment adjoining our parking lot had 4 almost grown ducks paddling around. I think two female ducks had separate hatchings a couple of weeks apart. There is another family of ducklings that are much smaller and the mother duck leads them, every morning, to the birdfeeder my neighbor has up so they can glean the spilled bird seed on the ground.
Sorry, didn't mean to write a book. But then I tend to be long winded at times!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Yes, I do get grapes, but only those which the robins don't disturb, usually those hidden deep under the leaves. I also share with all the neighbors. They are also easily washed and dried for raisins for the winter. They were planted as a privacy fence, and they have done a great job with that.


I bought my son a vine . It was a sorry looking thing that was leftover from Father's Day gifts last year and the shopwas selling it for just over £1 so I thought why not . I didn't think it would survive but it's growing lovely this year lots of greenery on it .Hes been looking on the inter net on how to look after it 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Caren I will look into that especially as I have just stored another 8 patterns while I was supposedly getting rid of some
> Sonja


You are most welcome. I do exactly the same thing more times than not.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

O


jknappva said:


> Sharon,I'm so glad to hear you feel like doing some things I remember you saying you wanted to do. I don't blame you for not spending a lot of time outside. I don't either. I go out early in the morning for my [st]roll around the parking lot when it's cooler and very quiet. It's like being in the country behind our building with the pond and meadow like surroundings with the dense wood behind it. Yesterday, I surprised 3 rabbits, a squirrel and a huge turtle, who was sunning himself. The pond and fountain by the apartment adjoining our parking lot had 4 almost grown ducks paddling around. I think two female ducks had separate hatchings a couple of weeks apart. There is another family of ducklings that are much smaller and the mother duck leads them, every morning, to the birdfeeder my neighbor has up so they can glean the spilled bird seed on the ground.
> Sorry, didn't mean to write a book. But then I tend to be long winded at times!
> Junek


I like reading long winded posts then I get a picture in my head of what the person is saying ( if that makes sense )Your little countryside sounds perfect 
I like to go out early on the morning too but not because it gets to hot ( I wish . Just for a little heat this summer) but because it's lovely and quiet sometimes I don't see anyone at all or at the most another person walking a dog 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Yes, I do get grapes, but only those which the robins don't disturb, usually those hidden deep under the leaves. I also share with all the neighbors. They are also easily washed and dried for raisins for the winter. They were planted as a privacy fence, and they have done a great job with that.


My grandfather used to go around and put each bunch in a stocking- the stocking would stretch as the bunch grew.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Sharon,I'm so glad to hear you feel like doing some things I remember you saying you wanted to do. I don't blame you for not spending a lot of time outside. I don't either. I go out early in the morning for my [st]roll around the parking lot when it's cooler and very quiet. It's like being in the country behind our building with the pond and meadow like surroundings with the dense wood behind it. Yesterday, I surprised 3 rabbits, a squirrel and a huge turtle, who was sunning himself. The pond and fountain by the apartment adjoining our parking lot had 4 almost grown ducks paddling around. I think two female ducks had separate hatchings a couple of weeks apart. There is another family of ducklings that are much smaller and the mother duck leads them, every morning, to the birdfeeder my neighbor has up so they can glean the spilled bird seed on the ground.
> Sorry, didn't mean to write a book. But then I tend to be long winded at times!
> Junek


sounds idyllic


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

To be honest the doctor hasn't said anything about eating or not eating before taking the meds. I think I have an appointent this next week and will ask. Thank you for posting this information.


patocenizo said:


> Gosh, I am sorry that you are having stomach problems with the RA meds. I had a similar situation many years ago and my primary doc took me off all of them because he explained that it plays havoc with your pancreas. liver and what not so I just had to grin and bear the consequences plus he also told me that those meds had to be taken after a large hearty meal just to absorb them . Hope your doc told you the same and not just an apple or something light, I went on a high protein diet with very little fruit, no bread, no starches and it seemed to do the trick. I know I come in off and on to this thread ( more off than on) but since I am vacation I get the chance to read more on my IPad than when I am at home. Take care of yourself, I shall pray that you will do well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto! I meant to say this last night in my post so I'll jump in here Noni!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Nittergma I'm glad you are finding the job is going better & your DH is happy in the new job.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> The church has been doing the summer camp program for about 15 years or so. We have sent as many as 15 kids, last year I think it was 12, but some of them are "too old" now. The camp goes to 18 yrs., but some have graduated or have summer jobs and can't go.
> 
> The restaurant is called Agava - they have a web site you can look at. I had a dish which was zucchini, scrambled eggs, goat cheese, bacon and a couple other things I can't remember served in a small cast iron skillet and some soft flour tortillas - yum!! Had to bring most of it home to warm up tomorrow - I ate too many chips, salsa and guacamole! Also had a mojito to wash it down - I did manage to finish that.
> If your DH gets down this way again, we'd love to hear his concert - maybe have lunch or dinner, too. Please let us know.
> Love and hugs, Paula


The kids have so much fun at camp, I know, I used to go every year in Alaska, I went to Solid Rock for 2 or 3 years and then Beaver Lake for 2 years. The week or two weeks, can't often do 2 very often as it is costly, even back then, were so worthwhile. I'm so glad that you all raise the funds to send as many as possible, it's a wonderful way for kids to meet others and just have a great time. 
I ran into my cousin one year, neither of us knew the other would be there, what a great surprise. lol Of course we were the wild bunch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Not cheap at all. New one will be in the future, just not now. I got a rebounder, speaking of exercise, but it's really fun. In fact I am testing to see if I can use it. Did 10 jumps on it, very little ones, not sure my feet actually went up at all but still, the rolls were a jigglin. :XD: :XD: :XD: Going slow and using the laser and giving 24 hrs. before trying again, so I'm about to use it a second time. Maybe 20 jumps this time. If my ankles and knees can take it, it sure feels fabulous. I got one with a stabilizer bar. DH uses it without the bar, but I hold on for dear life.  This thing makes exercise really fun if I can do it.....I want to and need to that's for sure.
> 
> I haven't been sick other than 20 days of migraine and the meds controlled that, thank goodness. Since they were doing tough love on mom to see what she is capable of and not capable of, I didn't go down to baby her. That was wonderful for Bill apparently as he sure has enjoyed having his meals cooked and having me with him for his Faculty concert and the Jazz Festival and the boys liked me being there for their performances in "Our Town." This wasn't a musical but speaking roles. Not big roles but they are young for the bigger parts and first time in a speaking and not singing role.
> Oh yes, got to take Katiclaire to her gymnastics and she loved that. Little sweetie was smiling almost all the time as opposed to her serious face when she was in ballet. That's not to say that I didn't rest up and do lots with the laser to undo the injury to the back. All is good now except the ankle.


The laser has certainly been a God send for you, it is so wonderful to hear that you are able to do so much more with the grands and your DH now, you sound like you are certainly enjoying life much more than you were a couple years ago when the pain was so bad. 
Hopefully all will be okay with your mom coming home so early, and hopefully the tough love will work wonders.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> There is another yarn shop called My Sister Knits and next time we come back which will be in October, I plan to check it out. On their website they list some gorgeous yarns. We are now in Beaver Creek, wow!!! is it ever warm!!!! Need to take a rest.


Oh yes, the ladies at my knit group have talked about that one, I haven't gone yet, I think next trip, we go almost every month, to Ft. Collins, but they said that they have chickens and stuff in the yard (yes, live ones).


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, so sorry your RA is in flare and medication makes you nauseous. Hope if you take with meals that will help. I am trying to gear up to go on Paleo diet again. Have gotten lazy past two weeks or so. And I do know diet affects any autoimmune disease like RA.
June, your (st)rool. sounds wonderful. Anytime I am in nature I feel better.
Flytyin, lovely pictures thank you for sharing.
Saw Spy with friends yesterday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thank you. I have been a tired person lately. The doctor had to adjust my thyroid medicine and I am not sure that it is to my likings as of right now. I am so happy that you are well enough to enjoy Bill's performance as well as the grand children's performances. Instead of babying Mom when you visit her, try to include her in your morning ritual of reading time and even letting her help prep foods for meals. She can sit and do some of the prep work. She will feel like she is contributing to life rather than letting it slip away from her. Maybe you could even put the laundry basket up on a chair so she can help fold clothes to her likings.


Hopefully your energy level will be better by the time you go on vacay. 
Great ideas for keeping mom involved. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I have been missing in action coz the stupid internet is playing up. I had none at all the whole evening last night. NOT happy. I tried calling them but the recording on the phone for the wait time was 153 minutes!! I wasnt doing that!
> :shock: Anyway its on for some reason now 930am Sunday. Hopefully it will be still working tonight when I have more time.
> Mum is still about the same, very very sleepy but when she is awake she is more her old self. I have even left some mindless knitting in her wardrobe for me to do while I am there now..... just lacy coat hanger covers. I could really do with about another 4 hours of every day.... not getting much of anything done at home. Ah well.
> I havent a clue what the latest news is on here...... Hugs for now. Cathy


Hopefully the sleeping time will start to decrease substantially and she'll be able to get back to a more normal self. 
Our internet goes out occasionally, if the weather gets really bad usually, but sometimes not, then comes back the next day. :? 
I'm just glad it comes back. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I hope it i warmer for you too. I remember you saying how cold it was last year.


Thank you, we are going to take layers this year even though we are going a month later than last year. And then exactly a month from when we go to Yellowstone, we leave for Ohio, YAY!!! Then in September we have our Fiber Fair, now I just need something in October, then in November is the big bazaar that I hope to be able to put a table together for, then Dec and Christmas... I'm pooped now... LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Roses from the garden, grape vines in the back. Hope they bring joy to your spirit.


Beautiful roses!!! My poor roses took an awful beating again this year from the hail, they were all doing so well, but my little Texas Tea rose, has two blooms on it, the only one that made it through with little damage. But on the positive side, the others are making a good comeback.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Yes, I do get grapes, but only those which the robins don't disturb, usually those hidden deep under the leaves. I also share with all the neighbors. They are also easily washed and dried for raisins for the winter. They were planted as a privacy fence, and they have done a great job with that.


I have planted some grape vines but so far away no fruit, my son also put some in at his new place. I never thought of drying them, what a great idea, hope I get enough fruit to try that. Can you tell me how you do the raisins, are they just dried with no sugar?

I have a couple of Hascap trees in my yard & they were loaded with green berries a week ago, now I can't see any, I thought the birds would at least let them ripen before they stole them :roll: I guess in future I will have to put a net over them soon as I see the berries.
For those who done know what Hascap is.

http://haskap.ca


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just popping in for a short time. Went out to check my garden and EEEEK.....it is in horrible shape! My squash is almostt all dead. Have know idea what happened. Only thing I can thik of is tht I had sprayed the poison ivy nearby the other day and it had rained about a day after and possibly washed some of the killer onto it. Doesn't look like any kind of insect or worm. Told DH I might s well pull it up and replant. Also need to get more tomatoes. planted.
> 
> Started new RA med today. Don't know if it is it or what but have been sick at stomach most of the day. Also very tired and sleeping quite a bit. Just so tired of feeling sick and tired. Keep telling myself I am so much better off than so many others; just giving into pity party today. Will try to have an attitude adjustment by tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Ooh, that will do it, my neighbor in Texas had her roses slowly dying, and couldn't figure out why, sent a sample to A&M to the botanist and she'd been spraying weed killer around the back porch, quite a way from the roses, but every time she watered anything around there, it would take the weed killer down and into the roses. 
Pity parties, we all have to have them, I usually curl up in bed and pretend the world ended, and since we don't get to have them often, I say enjoy them when you get to, it gets everything all vented out and you feel so much better later on. 
Hopefully you'll get the meds sorted, one way or another, nausa (sp) is never fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> That explains why when I went and read your post just then I could find nothing about it!
> The banana in campfire sounds delicious. And David even likes bananas and dark chocolate (I would want milk chocolate). He won't wna tth emarshmallows but I think that is what would make it!
> 
> HAd a long but good day yesterday. My team won and won extremely well so that is nice (admittedly they thrashed the bottom team). Hopefully it will give them the boost to keep playing well fromnow on and maybe make the finals in September. But still not likely.


Congrats on your teams win!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully it will keep them going well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gald you are finding it easier at Walmart now. And a helpful son makes things easier. One advanatage of having Maryanne here is that does a lot of the cooking. Indeed as I was typing this she has just bought in Spagetti Bolganaise for lunch. As we are going to a 5pm church service tea is hard to organise. They have supper after and we tend to eat enough to then not want to eat, especially if it means cooking it. And yet 5pm is too early to eat first. So she figured a proper lunch would solve these problems.


Great idea! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula, it's so nice of your group to send kids to camp,
> 
> Gwen, I hope your tummy is better soon, hopefully not the med's as you need them to feel better.
> 
> ...


Very interesting indeed, would be so cool to hear the stories that I'm sure they have of their travels.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It's great you have a park area that is accessible little ducks are so cute. My DH was over at one of the neighbours who has lots of chipmunks around the yard, one must have got in his truck & come for a visit as it was running around the deck looking for seeds at the bird feeders. They are so cute but with all the mouse poison around here he will not likely last. I think he is small enough to squeeze into the pipes Delbert leaves out for the mice.( he puts packets of poison in lengths of plastic pipe,1" I think, the mice can get in but nothing else & lays them under the deck & in our Quonset, it works well as the dogs can't get into it by accident)



jknappva said:


> Sharon,I'm so glad to hear you feel like doing some things I remember you saying you wanted to do. I don't blame you for not spending a lot of time outside. I don't either. I go out early in the morning for my [st]roll around the parking lot when it's cooler and very quiet. It's like being in the country behind our building with the pond and meadow like surroundings with the dense wood behind it. Yesterday, I surprised 3 rabbits, a squirrel and a huge turtle, who was sunning himself. The pond and fountain by the apartment adjoining our parking lot had 4 almost grown ducks paddling around. I think two female ducks had separate hatchings a couple of weeks apart. There is another family of ducklings that are much smaller and the mother duck leads them, every morning, to the birdfeeder my neighbor has up so they can glean the spilled bird seed on the ground.
> Sorry, didn't mean to write a book. But then I tend to be long winded at times!
> Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Very interesting indeed, would be so cool to hear the stories that I'm sure they have of their travels.


She wrote a book about their travels, I've been going to buy one but haven't yet


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi to a chatty bunch this week, up to p 15 already.
> 
> Back from another overnight cattle show where Alexsi (DN) did quite well. She achieved a 3rd in Junior Prime Beef Judging, a 2nd in Junior Stud Beef Judging, both within her age group, and a well deserved 3rd in her age group for Junior Parader with a heffer that isn't as easy to handle as her normal calfs. Woodford was even colder than Nambour, glad that it was a one night show, otherwise, I may have packed DN into car and come home for the night (40 mins up the road, so not a long run) But are trying to foster more independence and responsibility in DN which is why we stayed up there. DN uses a swag and sleeps near the teacher in case she has an issue.
> 
> ...


I am so hoping that this move is wonderful for you, albeit stressful in the interim, I'm sure. 
Wonderful that you niece is doing so well with her showing and that she's had no problems while at the show, I think you've been very good for them both.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> My grandfather used to go around and put each bunch in a stocking- the stocking would stretch as the bunch grew.


That must have been a pretty funny looking tree


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome. I do exactly the same thing more times than not.


I do that too. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The kids have so much fun at camp, I know, I used to go every year in Alaska, I went to Solid Rock for 2 or 3 years and then Beaver Lake for 2 years. The week or two weeks, can't often do 2 very often as it is costly, even back then, were so worthwhile. I'm so glad that you all raise the funds to send as many as possible, it's a wonderful way for kids to meet others and just have a great time.
> I ran into my cousin one year, neither of us knew the other would be there, what a great surprise. lol Of course we were the wild bunch.


My boys both went to Bible camp near Lloydminster for a few years, one week each summer, they had lots of fun. My nephew is going there for 3 weeks this year as lifeguard.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> My grandfather used to go around and put each bunch in a stocking- the stocking would stretch as the bunch grew.


That's a terrific idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> She wrote a book about their travels, I've been going to buy one but haven't yet


I was thinking that they could probably write a very interesting accounting of their journey, so cool that they've already done that. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My boys both went to Bible camp near Lloydminster for a few years, one week each summer, they had lots of fun. My nephew is going there for 3 weeks this year as lifeguard.


It's a great tradition.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I bought my son a vine . It was a sorry looking thing that was leftover from Father's Day gifts last year and the shopwas selling it for just over £1 so I thought why not . I didn't think it would survive but it's growing lovely this year lots of greenery on it .Hes been looking on the inter net on how to look after it
> Sonja


Did you get growth on the vines from last year or did it start from the bottom again? The ones I planted a few years ago seem to die back each year & start from the bottom, probably why I've yet to get fruit. This year I planted 2 that were called Native Grape, hopefully they are more Hardy & I get some fruit. My DILs BFF has some an old neighbour gave her & gets tons of grapes, she said I could get a root from her so I must do that. I love trying to grow new things although my adventure into having an orchard isn't working out to well :roll: One of my cherry trees( I use the term tree loosely, it's about 30" tall) has lots of flowers on it so hopefully some cherries, I think soon as I see the blooms are gone I will put the netting over it, I don't want to net it too soon so the bees can't pollinate it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I've been knitting baby sandals all week using the same circular needle but for some reason today the cord just seems to have a mind of its own bending up curling and just basically being a pain. Getting in the way of my fingers and really irritating me . I am now going to turn to drink &#128516;and make myself a nice cuppa &#9749;&#65039;
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sugar, I hope the physio gets your mom back in action soon. Wish I was close enough for some lemons, I imagine they taste so much better than what we get from the store. One of my neighbours goes to Arizona for the winter, she was given a pail of lemons & said she juiced them & froze it in ice cube trays for later use. Do you do that? 

VA Sharon, I'm glad you are feeling somewhat better & can now be up & about, even if not outside due to the heat. 

Gwen, hope your DH has a great visit with his old friend & you have a nice supper.

Kaye, I have been trying to talk the guys into going to Yellowstone for several years but they say it's too " touristy" & will be too busy. I beginning to think I should get some friends together for a girls trip.

Well, must get to it, while I was away yesterday DH finally brought the camper out of the Quonset & parked by the house so I need to clean it so it's ready to go to the lake for the season.
DS & DIL are at the lake for the weekend at her parents cabin, we are invited there for Fathers Day supper.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Heather, I forgot to say, congrats to your niece for doing so well at the show. I sure hope getting the seniors moved & settled into the new place goes well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you get growth on the vines from last year or did it start from the bottom again? The ones I planted a few years ago seem to die back each year & start from the bottom, probably why I've yet to get fruit. This year I planted 2 that were called Native Grape, hopefully they are more Hardy & I get some fruit. My DILs BFF has some an old neighbour gave her & gets tons of grapes, she said I could get a root from her so I must do that. I love trying to grow new things although my adventure into having an orchard isn't working out to well :roll: One of my cherry trees( I use the term tree loosely, it's about 30" tall) has lots of flowers on it so hopefully some cherries, I think soon as I see the blooms are gone I will put the netting over it, I don't want to net it too soon so the bees can't pollinate it.


 The one I got my son got new growth on the stems from last year but I don't think he has anything but leaves on it at the moment 
I thought they take a few year to grow fruit but Im more than likely wrong 
I grew a Passion flower that I bought at a car boot sale . I love the flowers and thought that's all it did and didn't think it would survive the cold winters we get but it did and to my surprise after about 5 years it grew fruit 
And then weirdly it died . I now have another which will hopefully flower this year 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sugar, I hope the physio gets your mom back in action soon. Wish I was close enough for some lemons, I imagine they taste so much better than what we get from the store. One of my neighbours goes to Arizona for the winter, she was given a pail of lemons & said she juiced them & froze it in ice cube trays for later use. Do you do that?
> 
> VA Sharon, I'm glad you are feeling somewhat better & can now be up & about, even if not outside due to the heat.
> 
> ...


A girls trip would be fun for you, it's a little touristy around all the pools, but if you do those earlier in the morning, there aren't as many people around, and there are plenty of trails that we hardly saw anyone on, just make sure that any trail you go down, doesn't have a "hiking prohibited due to bear activity" sign that has fallen over. :roll: I knew that was fairly fresh bear scat that I saw, but I just kept praying that it wasn't and that we'd more threat to it than it was to it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And I thought our temperature of 94f with a heat index of 105f was hot yesterday...but I'll bet the humidity at the Canyon wasn't 75%. But I guess it's just a matter of whether you'd rather be broiled or boiled with the heat!! ROFL!
> Junek


Exactly! LOL Our humidity right now is 24%--and we're likely to hit at least 100F today as well. As long as the air is moving, it doesn't bother me much.

We went out for breakfast and now I've got potatoes on for potato salad...also need to run the vacuum and do a few chores, so I'll be back later.

Hugs & blessings!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been knitting baby sandals all week using the same circular needle but for some reason today the cord just seems to have a mind of its own bending up curling and just basically being a pain. Getting in the way of my fingers and really irritating me . I am now going to turn to drink 😄and make myself a nice cuppa ☕
> Sonja


Taking a break is always good...take a hair dryer to the cord to see if it relaxes it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gwen and all with health or other problems, you are all in my prayers and we are all allowed a pity party every now and then. Who is for a group moan followed by a group hug with me? 
Just back from a lovely lunch at the Italian nearby. I had buffalo mozzarella with tomatoes and olive oil, joan had breadcrumbed sardines, then we both had the fish soup which is more like a stew, followed by real tiramisu for me, strawberry tart with ice cream for Joan. Coffee, sweet wine and mineral water with a home made biscuit ended the meal. We are comfortably full. Just sitting contentedly now. 
The weather is dry but the wind is quite cold. It is the longest day which means the evenings get shorter from now and we haven't had summer yet! 
Take care all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Taking a break is always good...take a hair dryer to the cord to see if it relaxes it.


I have picked up the boring baby blanket as I'm going to watch a film with my youngest but I will try the hairdryer on the cable later thank you for the tip 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, we are going to take layers this year even though we are going a month later than last year. And then exactly a month from when we go to Yellowstone, we leave for Ohio, YAY!!! Then in September we have our Fiber Fair, now I just need something in October, then in November is the big bazaar that I hope to be able to put a table together for, then Dec and Christmas... I'm pooped now... LOL!


My your year is going to be busy for the most part. It all sounds like a good time will be had. I would take October and just rest up


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, just because others have it worse doesn't make your trouble less...it just means you are more empathetic to those with issues, and of course we all can get overwhelmed once in a while. Some down time may do you good, and I hope your meds aren't going to cause stomach issues. Good you're going to ask about it (you might also call the pharmacist and ask if you don't want to wait until your appointment with the doc).

The potatoes are cooling now and the vacuuming is done!

Yesterday I found a ball of yarn I'd strung beads onto (God only knows why as I don't! LOL), so I started practicing with knitting those; I've already found that purling puts the beads on the right side (I was working in the round), but then I dropped a stitch so it was all over. :XD: It's just practice, anyway, and I'll see what I can do with it--after all, I've already done the work of stringing the beads. It's lace weight, though, and I was using a size 0 needle (have only used that small a needle once before!), so it might turn into a real adventure. Time will tell!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> A girls trip would be fun for you, it's a little touristy around all the pools, but if you do those earlier in the morning, there aren't as many people around, and there are plenty of trails that we hardly saw anyone on, just make sure that any trail you go down, doesn't have a "hiking prohibited due to bear activity" sign that has fallen over. :roll: I knew that was fairly fresh bear scat that I saw, but I just kept praying that it wasn't and that we'd more threat to it than it was to it.


Oh my!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Exactly! LOL Our humidity right now is 24%--and we're likely to hit at least 100F today as well. As long as the air is moving, it doesn't bother me much.
> 
> We went out for breakfast and now I've got potatoes on for potato salad...also need to run the vacuum and do a few chores, so I'll be back later.
> 
> Hugs & blessings!


That's just plain too hot and there you are working away. Hope you continue to get a breeze, but it will be rather like being in a convection oven.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, do you have a shorter cable? Guess it stands to reason that you don't. Rookie's idea is good though or warm water.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Gwen, just because others have it worse doesn't make your trouble less...it just means you are more empathetic to those with issues, and of course we all can get overwhelmed once in a while. Some down time may do you good, and I hope your meds aren't going to cause stomach issues. Good you're going to ask about it (you might also call the pharmacist and ask if you don't want to wait until your appointment with the doc).
> 
> The potatoes are cooling now and the vacuuming is done!
> 
> Yesterday I found a ball of yarn I'd strung beads onto (God only knows why as I don't! LOL), so I started practicing with knitting those; I've already found that purling puts the beads on the right side (I was working in the round), but then I dropped a stitch so it was all over. :XD: It's just practice, anyway, and I'll see what I can do with it--after all, I've already done the work of stringing the beads. It's lace weight, though, and I was using a size 0 needle (have only used that small a needle once before!), so it might turn into a real adventure. Time will tell!


Can't wait to see what you do.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, so sorry you're so tired and feeling sick. Hope if it's the meds, eating a nice meal prior to taking the meds helps. They are strong and it might well be the meds need food on the tummy first. Bill Cosby has a comedy routine on taking medicine and then getting side effects, then meds to counterract the side effects and then more for those side effects, over and over until you are finally back with the original symptoms but taking loads and loads of meds. Feel better dear friend.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pacer, hope they can adjust meds so you aren't so tired. Check for anemia too just in case you have issues with that along with thyroid. 
Thanks for the tips with mom!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie those Haskap are so nutritious! Maybe I need to get a few too.

Nittergma, so glad to hear things are going better for you and DH and son is helping out.

Back to bed for me and I've had enough sleep??? Maybe I can get some more work done if I take a short nap. Made DH a gorgeous bouquet for Father's Day and plantain pancakes with crushed strawberries and blueberries and maple syrup. It was a nice start before he went off to enjoy the festival.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Roses from the garden, grape vines in the back. Hope they bring joy to your spirit.


Beautiful roses and nice that you have grape vines!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, do you have a shorter cable? Guess it stands to reason that you don't. Rookie's idea is good though or warm water.


I have a shorter one . I was just using this one and the magic loop for some reason . Obviously wasn't thinking straight because I could have just moved to straight needle . Think I've put my brain in a safe place and now I can't remember where that is 😄
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up and marking my spot. Need to get dress to go to cookout. TTYL.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Left the lake and back to the apt. 
Think I will knit for awhile before I do something that is worthwhile.
DH is on his way with his car. 
Flowers are looking nicer each time I go to the lake, just hope the hail doesn't come and ruin them. 
Will take some lemons, love Lemon meringue pie.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up and marking my spot. Need to get dress to go to cookout. TTYL.


Have fun, hope you are feeling better.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I think I have caught up.... and so far the internet is playing nice.
> 
> Does anyone want some lemons? LOL I have taken about 30 off the tree today and there are still quite a few left on the tree. I WISH I could just zoom some to everyone!


Oh yes please, have 2 lemon butter addicts in the house so always accepting friends lemons as well as the ones we have. Our tree wasn't so plentiful, between being young and maybe not watered enough, crop was small. Oh well, wrong city, if you were southside would arrange to meet but not in same city.

Have just woken nieces for day, one for school, the other for early appointment at people who make custom innersoles and shoes. One happy, one cranky pants (so like her mother there) who was even less impressed on being told she was going a little early to school because of my own appointment 5 suburbs away from her school. Will try and catch up some later.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

darowil said:


> My grandfather used to go around and put each bunch in a stocking- the stocking would stretch as the bunch grew.


I am going to have to save a lot of stockings..but this makes sense. I tried using a fruit net but this only resulted having to take the little angry birds who had caught their feet in the net out of the net..never again. 
I really don't begrudge the birds their few, as I always have plenty.
How to make raisins is easy. All my grapes are seedless..purposely chosen as such. Simply pick them, wash them, take away all stems and put them on my fruit drier. It takes about 8-10 hours for me to dry a fruit drier full. I have a new food freeze drier, yet to be tried, which I want to use this year. You can check this out at harvestright.com.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

https://www.theloopyewe.com/



RookieRetiree said:


> You sure are travelling in a beautiful place in our country. I've heard of the Loopy Ewe -- will have to check it out. Have a wonderful time in Beaver Creek and then on your way home again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party mindy - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we will be here all week so stop in often - always lots of fresh hot tea and always an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



MindyT said:


> Lovely mixture of reciepes, thank you so very much. I'm going to do the bacon ranch pasta salad. It's been in the low 90's for days and days here in Northern California and no end in sight. So we are eating simple and light. There is a gizmo called "Fasta Pasta" we bought through Amazon. You cook any kind of pasta in the container in the microwave!! No heat in kitchen. It makes the pasta wonderful and you just pour off the liquid....there is a fitted top with slots in it. And voila pasta done and ready to add your veggies and such and dress and chill the pasta salad. We have done every type pasta imaginable including orichetti, fettuccini, thick and thin spaghetti and rotini. Ready in a few minutes for hot dishes as well. Yum. Happy weekend all. Send that rain our way!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm right there with your son - my nebulizer is getting lots of use - it really helps the breathing in this weather. --- sam



jknappva said:


> You probably won't see this until you're back home. But I do hope everything goes well tomorrow while you're away. So dicey to have to worry about running out of oxygen.
> My son says he takes at least 4 breathing treatments a day during this hot and humid weather. He lives right across from the Chesapeake Bay so it's even more humid where he lives.
> But he's doing really well...such a relief!
> You have my condolences on the loss of your dear friend. I know you miss him. And losing him so suddenly is so hard.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for your daughter. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a text from oldest DD (35) and she came in first in a 10K today with a time of 52:56.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goodness - where is everyone? I've been on catching up and no one has posted after me? 

yesterday was a very long day. but a good time was had by all - a small gathering I thought but Rebecca had a good time and that was what it was all about. good food too.

we got home about ten - almost twelve hours after leaving - I swear the trip takes longer every time I make it - it really doesn't but sure seems so. the boys were somewhat cranky but that is to be expected. it was good to see heather and family - also got to hold the new great grandbaby - very cute - he was wearing a "dr who" shirt. for being so big at birth he sure is little to me. lol

warm and humid today but as I have slept a good part of it it hasn't bothered me at all. lol

Heidi, gary and boys are out and about celebrating father's day - will no doubt stop and the home place to see his dad and the boys can feed the fish in the pond. it is the perfect day to be out and about.

first day of summer - hope the rest of the season is as nice as it s today. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

even the animals celebrate father's day. --- sam

http://www.care2.com/causes/10-amazing-dads-from-the-animal-kingdom.html


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Glad to learn that you Had a good time, Sam. A long journey can be very tiring, so no wonder you have slept.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you really need to watch this video. --- sam


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> That explains why when I went and read your post just then I could find nothing about it!
> The banana in campfire sounds delicious. And David even likes bananas and dark chocolate (I would want milk chocolate). He won't wna tth emarshmallows but I think that is what would make it!
> 
> HAd a long but good day yesterday. My team won and won extremely well so that is nice (admittedly they thrashed the bottom team). Hopefully it will give them the boost to keep playing well fromnow on and maybe make the finals in September. But still not likely.


Maybe David would like chopped walnuts or pecans in his with the marshmallows. It sounds like it might be worth testing out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marking my spot. We left Thursday afternoon to go to Coldwater, Michigan for a RV rally. We had a great weekend, with rain only at night. It was a cool weekend, except for Saturday morning, which was rather humid, but by afternoon it was beautiful. We got home about 6 this evening, then went for dinner, then came home and unloaded the little that needed to come in the house. Now I have 21 pages to catch up on!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sounds like a busy day for everyone. I went to church and then helped a little while for VBS preparations. The DH and I went out to lunch. I taught an arm knitting class and then back to the church to help with more vacation Bible school preparations. I came home about an hour ago and now it is past time for me to go to bed. I will be at the church tomorrow afternoon and evening as well. Busy week for sure. Matthew will be exhausted by Friday as well. He will be at church a lot this week. I find he is having more difficulty around people and especially crying babies/children. Today one of the microphones was too loud in the church so he had to walk away until they were done using that microphone and we were already sitting in the narthex since he struggles with sitting in the sanctuary. 

Flyty1 Your roses are looking so wonderful. Thanks for sharing them with us.

Take care everyone. I will look forward to reading about your journeys in life.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My your year is going to be busy for the most part. It all sounds like a good time will be had. I would take October and just rest up


LOL! I think you are right, that will be my goal, relax and knit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my!!!!


Yes, I didn't tell David and Carly that I was sure it was bear scat til after we were out of there and had found said sign.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie those Haskap are so nutritious! Maybe I need to get a few too.
> 
> Nittergma, so glad to hear things are going better for you and DH and son is helping out.
> 
> Back to bed for me and I've had enough sleep??? Maybe I can get some more work done if I take a short nap. Made DH a gorgeous bouquet for Father's Day and plantain pancakes with crushed strawberries and blueberries and maple syrup. It was a nice start before he went off to enjoy the festival.


Ooh yum, your pancakes sound wonderful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Is lemon butter like a jam? I've not heard of it before.
My family love lemon pie & lemon cream jelly roll is always DS1 request for his birthday cake.



busyworkerbee said:


> Oh yes please, have 2 lemon butter addicts in the house so always accepting friends lemons as well as the ones we have. Our tree wasn't so plentiful, between being young and maybe not watered enough, crop was small. Oh well, wrong city, if you were southside would arrange to meet but not in same city.
> 
> Have just woken nieces for day, one for school, the other for early appointment at people who make custom innersoles and shoes. One happy, one cranky pants (so like her mother there) who was even less impressed on being told she was going a little early to school because of my own appointment 5 suburbs away from her school. Will try and catch up some later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, I'm glad you had a good visit with your family yesterday.

We just got home from supper at the lake with DS & family. DS, his FIL & my DH went fishing for a while but a storm cane along & they had to get off the lake. Caught enough fish to feed us a few days, just finished the last bag of fish a lunch today, my neat bill is very low lately.

I got everything in from the camper & washed, all dishes & non- perishable food now back in there. The last of the bedding is in the dryer, just have to make up the bed & vacuum the floors & it's ready to go. Hopefully it will get to the lake this week.
Had a message from my sister at supper time with a photo showing their hail storm, the ground white with marble sized hail. I'm glad it missed us this time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is lemon butter like a jam? I've not heard of it before.
> My family love lemon pie & lemon cream jelly roll is always DS1 request for his birthday cake.


Also known as lemon curd and lemon cheese. -basically eggs, lemon juice and rind, butter cooked up in a double boiler until it thickens. I could look out my recipe if anyone would like it.
p.s., *Sassafras* I am in the middle of typing up the Calzone recipe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Seafood Calzone, adapted From The New Zealand Bread Book _ Simon and Alison Holst.

Basic Pizza Dough

1 pkt Active Yeast (approx 2 tspns)
1 cup warm water + 2 Tblspns
2 tspn sugar
1 tspn salt
2 Tbspns olive oil
3 cups (420 g) breadmaking flour (we call this High Grade in NZ)

If using a breadmaker on 'Dough' function measure as indicated in your instruction book, into pan, and press start!

To make by hand or in a stand Mixer, Measure the first five ingredients into large bowl, with 1 cup of the measured flour and mix thoroughly. Cover and leave for 15 minutes or longer, in a warm place. Stir in the remaining flour, adding extra if needed. The dough should be just firm enough to knead. Knead with the dough hook or by hand for at least 10 minutes, until elastic when pressed with your finger. Turn the dough in 2 -3 tspns oil, and leave, covered in a warm draught -free place for 30 minutes. Lightly knead the dough and shape into a rectangle on parchment paper, spread on your baking tray.

Toppings: choose from-
*Tomato paste, sun-dried tomato paste, dried tomato pesto, sliced tomatoes, drained canned seasoned tomatoes- these I heat through gently to drive off more of the fluid. 
*Red, yellow and green peppers, roasted red and orange pepper strips, and eggplant.
*Onion slices, caramelised onions, fresh and dried herbs, artichoke hearts, roasted garlic
*Sliced mushrooms, sliced/whole olives, 
*Anchovy fillets, salmon and shrimps, mussels poached until just opened and removed from the shells, calamari, bacon, turkey, ham, salami, or chicken
*Mozzarella, grated tasty cheese, camembert, and brie, Parmesan or feta .
Place the toppings in the centre of your rectangle of doughleaving about 2 -3 inches all round. I slashed slanted cuts into the dough, brought the ends in and then working from one side then the other brought the slashed dough in to form a sort of plait. Alternatively draw the dough up without cutting and press together to seal then slash to allow the moisture to escape in cooking. 
Heat oven to 450* F or 225*C, bake the Calzone for about 10 -15 minutes. This will depend on your oven. This recipe can also be used to make a conventional pizza. Bake until, the underside is brown.

If anyone is interested I have a recipe for a gluten free Ciabatta, which can be shaped as a pizza.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Also known as lemon curd and lemon cheese. -basically eggs, lemon juice and rind, butter cooked up in a double boiler until it thickens. I could look out my recipe if anyone would like it.
> p.s., *Sassafras* I am in the middle of typing up the Calzone recipe.


I was just looking at recipes for that a couple of days ago--would be interested in a tried and true lemon curd also.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Also known as lemon curd and lemon cheese. -basically eggs, lemon juice and rind, butter cooked up in a double boiler until it thickens. I could look out my recipe if anyone would like it.
> p.s., *Sassafras* I am in the middle of typing up the Calzone recipe.


I love anything lemon and like Bonnie I was wondering what lemon butter was so thanks for that Julie 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Lemon Curd* tried and true recipe from my 1972 Mrs Beeton's Cookery and Household Management

3 eggs
3 oz butter
8 oz sugar
Rind and juice of 2 lemons

Whisk the eggs and put into a basin, with the butter, sugar, finely grated lemon rind and the juice. Place the basin over a pan of boiling water (or use a double boiler) stir until the mixture is thick and smooth. Pour into clean warm jars, cool and cover. I find it stores best in the refrigerator, in our humid climate.

6 eggs 
4 lemons
6 oz butter
16 oz sugar.

9 eggs
9 oz butter
6 lemons
24 oz sugar


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Thank you all for your congratulations to DN for how well she did at the recent cattle show. Stepping back now as no more sleepover shows, so DSF who likes doing one day shows will be doing them again.

Wow, can I say wow about the employment agency course I am doing, today they brought in a pop up store to outfit us with a more business like outfit for interviews, including shoes and also a haircut or trim, if needed, as well as going over resume setups and interview questions. Nicest interview clothes I have ever had, normally I buy business style in Kmart for less than a quarter of what today's cost.

I have been asked to go on a charity run as company for a friend on Sunday, will have to wait until later in week to answer if I can or not.

I did, however, discover another member in this class who also knows geocaching, so may be able to help each other out with caches. Will sound her out tomorrow as I know of several which she can do with little kids in tow. A couple of others were interested as well. I also found one after classes were over, a reasonably new one which led to a doh! moment when I identified the hidey hole. 

Oldies are leaving me alone after they realised they pushed me a little too far last night, which led to a very upset me refusing to eat dinner, when they realised why I wasn't eating, they backed off, took a different approach. so dinner for me turned out to be a rice snack, to shut DM up and to give my belly something to work on. Don't know what the rush was to have the craft room cleared so early, it won't be needed until Friday night. Rest will be dealt with on Wednesday, after I empty out some packing from a couple of boxes. 

Annoying situatiion in a house with 3 adults and 2 teens other than me is that none of them seem to be able to decide what dinner should be. One of the things that upset me last night was that, in the middle of trying to clear the craft room, DM kept annoying me asking about dinner, even when I told her nephew was doing it. Am looking forward to cooking for one only, as it means I can plan out more easily and can include the occasion night of takeaway. Nephew did dinner last night and tonight, I am doing pies tomorrow night, nephew will do dinner Wednesday night and ravioli for dinner Thursday night.

I do a very simple pie.

Ingrediants:

500g lean mince - leaner the better
sufficient water
gravy powder
enough puff pastry for number of pies needed

Method:

Brown mince until thoroughly cooked, add a cup of water and mix in gravy powder, keep adding water and gravy powder until you have a consistency you like (Some like it thick, others like it runny)

Grease and line muffin pans or individual pie dishes with puff pastry. 3/4 fill with mince mix and cover with puff pastry round. Push to seal edges

Back in hot oven (220C) until pastry is brown, 10 to 20 minutes.

Carefully remove and enjoy.

NIght all


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> To be honest the doctor hasn't said anything about eating or not eating before taking the meds. I think I have an appointent this next week and will ask. Thank you for posting this information.


Ring your pharmacist and ask them- they will know. Don't wait till next week as you could cause stomach problems if you keep taking it without food and it should be taken with food (and it may also decrease the absorption and thus effectivness as well).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That must have been a pretty funny looking tree


I guess so- I was just to seeing the stockings hanging that I didn't think anything of it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been knitting baby sandals all week using the same circular needle but for some reason today the cord just seems to have a mind of its own bending up curling and just basically being a pain. Getting in the way of my fingers and really irritating me . I am now going to turn to drink 😄and make myself a nice cuppa ☕
> Sonja


Got no further withthe baby sandals than getting the needle and yarn. Thought I had a almost free day today- well somehow I left home around 10 and no time fromthen till 8 tonight. At least I have it all out so maybe tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> goodness - where is everyone? I've been on catching up and no one has posted after me?
> 
> yesterday was a very long day. but a good time was had by all - a small gathering I thought but Rebecca had a good time and that was what it was all about. good food too.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a good day yesterday. What fun to see the newest memebr of the family.
And no wonder you are tired today. 
Happy Fathers Day-well I guess it has gone. Your Fathers Day and Mothers day are very close. Out Fathers Day is not till September


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is lemon butter like a jam? I've not heard of it before.
> My family love lemon pie & lemon cream jelly roll is always DS1 request for his birthday cake.


We also call it lemon curd. Made with butter, eggs, sugar and lemon if I remember rightly.
I see Julie has given us a recipe. Did think of finding mine if I could but they are all much the same.
Julie are you up?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will do. They open in an hour. Thanks for the tip.


darowil said:


> Ring your pharmacist and ask them- they will know. Don't wait till next week as you could cause stomach problems if you keep taking it without food and it should be taken with food (and it may also decrease the absorption and thus effectivness as well).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Had a wonderful time at the cookout last night. Nice mixture of young and older folks. DH got a wonderful surprise (which I knew about). Our neighbor had met a guy that was a good friend of DH's 30+ years ago and he came to the cookout. The surprise and joy on DH's face was priceless. They had such a good time re-uniting and swapping tales. Several folks (DD being one of them) brought their guitars and our neighbor had drums and keyboard set up and music was abundant. Really was fun. I did manage to fall when trying to turn a chair around. Hurt like h*** so DD ran home and drove my van over and helped me get home. This morning having some pain but it will pass eventually. Felt real stupid and embarrassed. And yes, I know I shouldn't have felt stupid but did. DD and her boyfriend stayed at the house with me even though I told them I would be fine. DH didn't even know anything had happeded which I was glad. He was having so much fun. This morning he was still talking about seeing his old buddy. Overall it was a delightful evening.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry that your fun evening ended with your hurting yourself., Gwen. Hope you are ok and that the pharmacist is able to help with your new meds.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Martina. Just seem to be a klutz lately.....it was a wonderful party.



martina said:


> Sorry that your fun evening ended with your hurting yourself., Gwen. Hope you are ok and that the pharmacist is able to help with your new meds.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a wonderful time at the cookout last night. Nice mixture of young and older folks. DH got a wonderful surprise (which I knew about). Our neighbor had met a guy that was a good friend of DH's 30+ years ago and he came to the cookout. The surprise and joy on DH's face was priceless. They had such a good time re-uniting and swapping tales. Several folks (DD being one of them) brought their guitars and our neighbor had drums and keyboard set up and music was abundant. Really was fun. I did manage to fall when trying to turn a chair around. Hurt like h*** so DD ran home and drove my van over and helped me get home. This morning having some pain but it will pass eventually. Felt real stupid and embarrassed. And yes, I know I shouldn't have felt stupid but did. DD and her boyfriend stayed at the house with me even though I told them I would be fine. DH didn't even know anything had happeded which I was glad. He was having so much fun. This morning he was still talking about seeing his old buddy. Overall it was a delightful evening.


Oh Gwen, you need to have an emergency carry along kit of bubble wrap. Sorry though that you fell, and hurt yourself, I'm glad that you DD takes good care of you. At least you had uneven ground outside to blame it on, I fell off the tall stool at the guitar shop during Marlas lesson last week, didn't hurt myself but I was surrounded by David, Marla, and Steve who will never let me live it down, note to self, do't use the foot bar on bar type stools to try to stand and adjust your butt on the seat.  
Take it easy today and relax those muscles. 
That was a wonderful surprise for DH, so glad that they had a wonderful time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, glad that you had a good time at the party, and I bet holding the new grand was the best part.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sugar, I hope the physio gets your mom back in action soon. Wish I was close enough for some lemons, I imagine they taste so much better than what we get from the store. One of my neighbours goes to Arizona for the winter, she was given a pail of lemons & said she juiced them & froze it in ice cube trays for later use. Do you do that?
> 
> Yep, we do that here too. Very handy to have. They are charging 80c per lemon in the supermarkets here at the moment. Ridiculous


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> (Respone to Sonya from last week)
> Fortunately there hasn't been much to do with the garden but occassional watering. Hip that had surgery is doing great; will talk to surgeon at the end of the month about doing the opposite side. Forgot to say got some great news from hospital. Called the business office about a bill for $50 since I expected one quite a bit more and was told that she (woman I spoke with) thought that was all I was going to be charged with. Woohoo! Now will wait to see what I get from the surgeon. This was a huge surprise.
> 
> Hate that Mishka doesn't like being brushed. All my dogs love it especially Sydney. And.....don't laugh too hard but I've staeted saving Sydney's so when I learn to do the drop spindle I can try to make some Sydney yarn....LOL Yea.....gotten extreme here with the dog. LOL


Great news on the hip and the bill!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Still waiting. Solicitor(mine) has some things to check. Slowly getting to the end of my tether now. Feel like screaming at times.


Still crossing things for you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I would be staking out the Solicitor so he could hear that scream (of frustration I guess)


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Sam, thank you for all the delicious sounding recipes. I really don't know how you do all that and still keep up with all these people. I am not usually on this tea party site, being there are usually 15 pages ahead of me. So Hi to all, thanks for all your work, and I will sneak in now and then to see what is going on.
> Dot


Welcome Dorsey! Pop in as often as you can. We would love to see more of you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome to the Tea Party, Heide. Sam is a wealth of recipes and this week's sound especially good to me. I make beer can chicken very often and often use soda instead of the beer - just a drink a little of it out before inserting the chicken over the top. I especially like the orange soda with an orange glaze on the chicken or cornish hen. Lemon is good with lemon-lime soda, etc. Soy glaze with ginger-ale, and on and on. I buy the cheap soda for these recipes.


Heide, welcome from me also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Gwen, you need to have an emergency carry along kit of bubble wrap. Sorry though that you fell, and hurt yourself, I'm glad that you DD takes good care of you. At least you had uneven ground outside to blame it on, I fell off the tall stool at the guitar shop during Marlas lesson last week, didn't hurt myself but I was surrounded by David, Marla, and Steve who will never let me live it down, note to self, do't use the foot bar on bar type stools to try to stand and adjust your butt on the seat.
> Take it easy today and relax those muscles.
> That was a wonderful surprise for DH, so glad that they had a wonderful time.


And ditto from me...... but please be careful BOTH of you. No more falls please.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks for another great opening, Sam. I don't remember you mentioning that your friend, Fred, had died. I'm so sorry. I know you really miss him! My sympathy.
> My daughter didn't have to cook tonight. She's been having problems with her back and ankle so her church secretary brought us a chicken casserole made with chopped chicken, cream soup and cheese over dressing. It was delicious. And there's enough for tomorrow night.
> Thank you to the ladies for the summary. It's so nice to have the reminders about what's been going on.
> I have a few pictures from my sister to share. Hope you enjoy them.
> Junek


Sam, I am sorry to hear of the passing of your friend Fred. My sympathy.

June, I hope your DD is better soon. So nice of the church secretary to bring dinner.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just want my laptop to play nice, full stop!!!!!! I was really worried it would refuse to cooperate and I would be unable to get the summary on- problem is Sony has disowned computing!


I had a scare with mine this morning. Thankfully, everything seems to be ok.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> sam, i hadn't realized fred died either. my sympathy, i know he was your good friend.
> dr's office called, seem to have another infection in my intestine. this is getting very old and discouraging. picked up rx at walmart.


Prayers


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Got no further withthe baby sandals than getting the needle and yarn. Thought I had a almost free day today- well somehow I left home around 10 and no time fromthen till 8 tonight. At least I have it all out so maybe tomorrow afternoon.


There is no rush Margaret just do them when you have the time . I'm just pleased you are trying them out 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's been at least a year plus some - I can't remember exactly when fred died - it was quite sudden as I said - have an idea he was surprised to find himself dead - thank you for you kind words - I probably just did not say anything.
> 
> tomorrow will be another early morning - I need to be up - showered and dressed by nine - we are going to indianapoli for the day to Rachel's graduation party. it is going to be a very long day. have the blanket done - will take a picture tomorrow before we leave. the trick is going to be stretching two portables to last the entire time. I will be sitting most of the time so it should be fine. will probably not post again until sunday morning. play nice while I am gone. lol --- sam


Sam, I hope to read that you did fine with just the 2 portables, but you really need to save for that portable concentrator!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Lovely mixture of reciepes, thank you so very much. I'm going to do the bacon ranch pasta salad. It's been in the low 90's for days and days here in Northern California and no end in sight. So we are eating simple and light. There is a gizmo called "Fasta Pasta" we bought through Amazon. You cook any kind of pasta in the container in the microwave!! No heat in kitchen. It makes the pasta wonderful and you just pour off the liquid....there is a fitted top with slots in it. And voila pasta done and ready to add your veggies and such and dress and chill the pasta salad. We have done every type pasta imaginable including orichetti, fettuccini, thick and thin spaghetti and rotini. Ready in a few minutes for hot dishes as well. Yum. Happy weekend all. Send that rain our way!


Welcome MindyT. I don't think I have seen you here before. Hope to see you often!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a text from oldest DD (35) and she came in first in a 10K today with a time of 52:56.


Congratulations to your DD!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 10. I need to get moving. Cousin lunch is at 11, it'd 9:30, and I still need breakfast, meds and a shower! Best move fast.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Good afternoon all. Just caught up on this new KTP. As usual Sam, an abundance of recipes. Love any of the pasta salad recipes, I could live off them through the summer. Thanks also ladies, for the summaries - invaluable at the moment as I never seem to have enough time to keep up through the week. 
Sam I hope you had a wonderful day meeting your newest GGD. Sorry also to hear of Fred's passing, I'm sure you miss your old friend.
Gwen, congratulations to your DD on her run. Sorry to hear your RA meds are not treating you so well but I see you are getting plenty of advice from all our medical friends. Sorry also to hear you fell at the cook out. I hope today you have nothing worse than a few bruises and maybe just a bit of wounded pride! Good thing you had DD to take care of you and DH missed it all, sounds like he really enjoyed meeting up with his old friend.
Daralene I'm pleased to hear your Mom is home and hope the tough love regime works for her. Great to hear about all your DH's concerts and his CDs. You'll have to let us know when he launches his new one on the market. I'd love to hear him playing.
Lovely to see the beautiful roses in your garden Flyty1n. You obviously have just the right climate for them. I have a few in my garden but they're looking a bit sparse this year except for one called "Celebration" which my DD gave to me 20 years ago when DGD#1 was born. Every year this rose gives me lots of lovely pink flowers.
Have managed to get several chores done this morning but still have a long "to do" list so best get back on my feet before lethargy sets in! Love to all and healing hugs for all those who need them. x


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

MAryanne has gone back to here place today, will come here 2 nights a week for a while. And htis week Tuesday and Wednesday so onlyone night before back here! However my nieces family arrive on Sunday so we are having a tea for Fei Tuesday night (last night that we can all make it before she joins them) so she will stay here afterwards and she was coming Wednesday night anyway. 
So next week it should be back to just David and I again.

Rookie the Squircle socks are coming on well- in fact all the special shaping is done. And someone wondered about the decreases being uncomfortable. They will be fine the double decreases which may be uncomfortable are on the leg and the lower ones are just the same as for a usual gussett heel.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Glad you had a good day yesterday. What fun to see the newest memebr of the family.
> And no wonder you are tired today.
> Happy Fathers Day-well I guess it has gone. Your Fathers Day and Mothers day are very close. Out Fathers Day is not till September


I'm glad you had a nice day too Sam so did you give the blanket as a gift ? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Sorry that your fun evening ended with your hurting yourself., Gwen. Hope you are ok and that the pharmacist is able to help with your new meds.


I'm sorry to Gwen hope you aren't feeling to sore today no exactly what you mean about feeling stupid when you fall . When I first damaged my knee it would just go every so often and a couple of times I ended up sitting on the floor nearly got whiplash getting up before anyone saw 
At least most ef the evening was lovely and your husband had a really good time 
Hope you get your Meds sorted soon 
Sonja


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

quick update in case anyone is looking for puffins on Burhou - we've now got several cameras on different birds, and also a gannet tracking map.
Go to the upper tag band and click on Webcams to choose
http://www.teachingthroughnature.co.uk/webcams/gannetcam/


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Julie, thank you very much for the recipe--have it copied out and hope to try it soon (the price of eggs has gone steep lately, though--chickens have some kind of bird flu that is causing a shortage--wish I had my own birds, but this seems well worth using three!).



busyworkerbee said:


> Wow, can I say wow about the employment agency course I am doing, today they brought in a pop up store to outfit us with a more business like outfit for interviews, including shoes and also a haircut or trim, if needed, as well as going over resume setups and interview questions. Nicest interview clothes I have ever had, normally I buy business style in Kmart for less than a quarter of what today's cost.


I'm so glad to hear you are getting good help with this course--some peace and quiet will do wonders for you and I am sending good thoughts for your settling in to the new place. It is hard when others want to be in charge or want you to do it all. I know from experience!

Gwen, I hope you are not too sore after the fall. I always feel stupid when I do anything that calls attention to myself (though I, too, know that falling is something that happens and I shouldn't feel that way). I think it's always that way with independent-minded people.



darowil said:


> Rookie the Squircle socks are coming on well- in fact all the special shaping is done. And someone wondered about the decreases being uncomfortable. They will be fine the double decreases which may be uncomfortable are on the leg and the lower ones are just the same as for a usual gussett heel.


I was the one wondering about that--do plan to give the socks a try, so this extra information helps!

TNS, thanks for the link to the puffin/bird cams. I enjoyed that very much last year (and I can never hear gannets mentioned without thinking of Dave and his lad!  ).


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> quick update in case anyone is looking for puffins on Burhou - we've now got several cameras on different birds, and also a gannet tracking map.
> Go to the upper tag band and click on Webcams to choose
> http://www.teachingthroughnature.co.uk/webcams/gannetcam/


Thanks for that link TNS. I was wondering about them this year as I had such fun watching them last year.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks TNS!!! I love watching these. Just went on and saw quite a bit of activity.


TNS said:


> quick update in case anyone is looking for puffins on Burhou - we've now got several cameras on different birds, and also a gannet tracking map.
> Go to the upper tag band and click on Webcams to choose
> http://www.teachingthroughnature.co.uk/webcams/gannetcam/


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, rest days are one of the bennies of retirement. Hope you are feeling better.
Weird day yesterday. Went to a.m. AA mtg. came home planning to change to bathing suit and water jog. Suddenly felt too tired. Lay down in bed and woke up four hours later. Had an episode of vomiting and been in bed ever since. Feel good this morning just haven't gotten up.
Gwen, hope you are feeling better. Can you remember any dizziness or uncoordinated movements before falls? It's probably, as I do, just move quickly and busy thinking of something besides watching where Im going. Just thought I;d ask as you have had several falls lately and if you see a pattern you need to talk to your doctor about it.
Julie, Oh yum. Thank you so much. Can't wait to try calzones.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, thank you very much for the recipe--have it copied out and hope to try it soon (the price of eggs has gone steep lately, though--chickens have some kind of bird flu that is causing a shortage--wish I had my own birds, but this seems well worth using three!).
> 
> I was the one wondering about that--do plan to give the socks a try, so this extra information helps!
> 
> TNS, thanks for the link to the puffin/bird cams. I enjoyed that very much last year (and I can never hear gannets mentioned without thinking of Dave and his lad!  ).


Thought it was you- when I finish this first one I will post it.
Have another Feats in Socks exhibition going up Friday so want this one in it. And a giant sock I am making- we laughed today and thought it was probably too big for an elephant! But it is to draw attention to the exhibition so what better, Had thought of doing it for th efirst one but didn't get round to it. Will have to show this one as well once it is done- and this is good as I do only need to do one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I'm glad you had such a good time last night, sorry it ended with a thump. Hope you aren't too sore today. It's always so embarrassing to fall with an audience. My DH is always calling me a clutz & warning me when we travel in other peoples trucks, so many are so high that I have a terrible time getting out, have fallen a couple of times. The joys of being vertically challenged!

Julie, thanks for the recipes,mill have to try both soon.

Desert Joy, hope you are feeling better soon, you have sure been having more than your share lately.

Heather, I'm glad the employment class is going well. i hope it helps you find a position you like.

Well, must get off here & finish getting the camper organized. 
This afternoon I am to participate in a 2 hr teleconference for that Cancer research program I am involved in. So far I have not been impressed with things, too much emphasis on theoretical talk rather than talking specific & how to address them. The main reason I agreed to join was in hopes of helping rural people get better treatment access but I am the only truly rural person & they have no idea the challenges faced by rural people. One of the things that drives me nuts is they give people refs to get lab work done locally but don't bother to look at the results until the patient arrives in Saskatoon, then tell them, your counts are too low, repeat & come back in 2 days. It is a 6 hr round trip there & the travel is so hard on sick people, used to just about kill my mom. Mother also had a habit of giving 8am appointments to her so meant getting up at 4 am. They think everyone lives across the street. OK enough of my rant, talk later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> MAryanne has gone back to here place today, will come here 2 nights a week for a while. And htis week Tuesday and Wednesday so onlyone night before back here! However my nieces family arrive on Sunday so we are having a tea for Fei Tuesday night (last night that we can all make it before she joins them) so she will stay here afterwards and she was coming Wednesday night anyway.
> So next week it should be back to just David and I again.
> 
> Rookie the Squircle socks are coming on well- in fact all the special shaping is done. And someone wondered about the decreases being uncomfortable. They will be fine the double decreases which may be uncomfortable are on the leg and the lower ones are just the same as for a usual gussett heel.


I'm game to try them sometime soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> MAryanne has gone back to here place today, will come here 2 nights a week for a while. And htis week Tuesday and Wednesday so onlyone night before back here! However my nieces family arrive on Sunday so we are having a tea for Fei Tuesday night (last night that we can all make it before she joins them) so she will stay here afterwards and she was coming Wednesday night anyway.
> So next week it should be back to just David and I again.
> 
> Rookie the Squircle socks are coming on well- in fact all the special shaping is done. And someone wondered about the decreases being uncomfortable. They will be fine the double decreases which may be uncomfortable are on the leg and the lower ones are just the same as for a usual gussett heel.


I'm game to try them sometime soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, kudos to you for participating in cancer research program. Hope they will begin to learn the challenges of people living in rural areas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I had a scare with mine this morning. Thankfully, everything seems to be ok.


I had an even bigger scare last night when the whole screen nearly, went black. But Windows thinks it was an Internet Explorer problem, and I deliberately Hibernated it overnight- and now it seems to have corrected. I do worry about having a Vaio, though when Sony went out of computing so far back in computer time!
Glad your's has come right also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am pleased to be able to report that the bird flu has not yet reached us- but probably only a matter of time with these jolly viruses. Three eggs, though should not break the bank- but presumably himself will not be able to eat it!?



Sorlenna said:


> Julie, thank you very much for the recipe--have it copied out and hope to try it soon (the price of eggs has gone steep lately, though--chickens have some kind of bird flu that is causing a shortage--wish I had my own birds, but this seems well worth using three!).
> 
> I was the one wondering about that--do plan to give the socks a try, so this extra information helps!
> 
> TNS, thanks for the link to the puffin/bird cams. I enjoyed that very much last year (and I can never hear gannets mentioned without thinking of Dave and his lad!  ).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, rest days are one of the bennies of retirement. Hope you are feeling better.
> Weird day yesterday. Went to a.m. AA mtg. came home planning to change to bathing suit and water jog. Suddenly felt too tired. Lay down in bed and woke up four hours later. Had an episode of vomiting and been in bed ever since. Feel good this morning just haven't gotten up.
> Gwen, hope you are feeling better. Can you remember any dizziness or uncoordinated movements before falls? It's probably, as I do, just move quickly and busy thinking of something besides watching where Im going. Just thought I;d ask as you have had several falls lately and if you see a pattern you need to talk to your doctor about it.
> Julie, Oh yum. Thank you so much. Can't wait to try calzones.


Health-wise that does not sound brilliant- glad you like the receipt as Dave and Caren would put it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I'm glad you had such a good time last night, sorry it ended with a thump. Hope you aren't too sore today. It's always so embarrassing to fall with an audience. My DH is always calling me a clutz & warning me when we travel in other peoples trucks, so many are so high that I have a terrible time getting out, have fallen a couple of times. The joys of being vertically challenged!
> 
> Julie, thanks for the recipes,mill have to try both soon.
> 
> ...


Glad you like the recipes!
You are so right to be fed up with the medicos- as Gwen was just saying to me, they should be put in that situation themselves.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am pleased to be able to report that the bird flu has not yet reached us- but probably only a matter of time with these jolly viruses. Three eggs, though should not break the bank- but presumably himself will not be able to eat it!?


No, he won't--but DD and I do indulge ourselves on occasion--we both love lemony things (and he can certainly have some suitable substitute sweet--I have a few sugar free standbys he seems to like well).


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

This afternoon I am to participate in a 2 hr teleconference for that Cancer research program I am involved in. So far I have not been impressed with things, too much emphasis on theoretical talk rather than talking specific & how to address them. The main reason I agreed to join was in hopes of helping rural people get better treatment access but I am the only truly rural person & they have no idea the challenges faced by rural people. One of the things that drives me nuts is they give people refs to get lab work done locally but don't bother to look at the results until the patient arrives in Saskatoon, then tell them, your counts are too low, repeat & come back in 2 days. It is a 6 hr round trip there & the travel is so hard on sick people, used to just about kill my mom. Mother also had a habit of giving 8am appointments to her so meant getting up at 4 am. They think everyone lives across the street. OK enough of my rant, talk later.[/quote]

Not a rant, many of us agree with you. The medical people seem to think that everyone lives close by, has a car and no problems other than being an inconvenience to them. Good for you for trying to wake them up to reality.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> No, he won't--but DD and I do indulge ourselves on occasion--we both love lemony things (and he can certainly have some suitable substitute sweet--I have a few sugar free standbys he seems to like well).


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Got home to find a letter telling me that the cardiologist appointment I made a whole year ago, so as to be sure to get in, and for which I have arranged for a replacement at work and for a vacation day off is now canceled, the "doctor will not be in his office that day." Wonderful..why my email and phone at work were not used when they made a call to my home, is a wonder for me. I was home 3 of 5 days in the afternoons, but I guess that was too much effort to try recalling. At any rate, I am thinking it is time to find a different cardiologist, though I love this old MD. Perhaps he is retiring and that is the way they are trying to get around that. Who knows? My rant for today.
> My DS came last evening and we mowed the lawn together. She is still suffering from giant shingle blisters, but we are hoping they will shortly heal.
> Congratulations Lurker on your exercycle riding. Sam I am hoping you will be able to heal and feel better. Thanks for listening to my rant.


I quite understand your rant. My DH's and my previous opthalmologist did the same thing and frequently. We got the same answer. Very odd though that yours would send a letter rather than call. Since you like this MD, I would stick with him. The next one you find might not be to your liking.

Sorry that your DS is still suffering with shingles. HOpe they go soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> is.
> 
> Now for my news.
> Mom came home from the nursing home rehab yesterday. My other sis is staying with her to assess how she is doing and spending the night till we get there.
> ...


Hope your mom continues to improve.

How wonderful to know that your DH's music is so appreciated. He can be forgiven if he gets a "big" head. It sounds like it was a wonderful evening all around.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mine is really playing up, every time I try to go into facebook!


I called my server to find out why I couldn't send emails and they couldn't find the reason. The tech promised a call back within 24 hours. I didn't get a call, I thought, but I saw a missed call from them....no message was left. I went back into my mail and found that my mails were going through. So, it must have been something to do with them. You'd think they could have left a message


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a text from oldest DD (35) and she came in first in a 10K today with a time of 52:56.


Congratulations to her!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> MAryanne has gone back to here place today, will come here 2 nights a week for a while. And htis week Tuesday and Wednesday so onlyone night before back here! However my nieces family arrive on Sunday so we are having a tea for Fei Tuesday night (last night that we can all make it before she joins them) so she will stay here afterwards and she was coming Wednesday night anyway.
> So next week it should be back to just David and I again.
> 
> that sounds like a good plan I hope it all works out . I was wondering when your niece left are you looking forward to having the house to yourselves or will it be to quiet for you ?
> Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Roses from the garden, grape vines in the back. Hope they bring joy to your spirit.


Lovely roses. We had our Rose Festival Parade yesterday. It was nice.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, rest days are one of the bennies of retirement. Hope you are feeling better.
> Weird day yesterday. Went to a.m. AA mtg. came home planning to change to bathing suit and water jog. Suddenly felt too tired. Lay down in bed and woke up four hours later. Had an episode of vomiting and been in bed ever since. Feel good this morning just haven't gotten up.
> 
> sorrry to here you haven't been feeling well again . Have the doctors done any tests to see what's causing you to feel so unwell ? Hope this was the last time and you have no more bouts of sickness or infections
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I'm glad you had such a good time last night, sorry it ended with a thump. Hope you aren't too sore today. It's always so embarrassing to fall with an audience. My DH is always calling me a clutz & warning me when we travel in other peoples trucks, so many are so high that I have a terrible time getting out, have fallen a couple of times. The joys of being vertically challenged!
> 
> Julie, thanks for the recipes,mill have to try both soon.
> 
> ...


 Bonnie do you go and stay in the camper for weeks at a time ? 
As for the rant you want to here me when I get started about them and the journeys we make are nothing like what people where you or Margaret live have to travel . Hopefully someone just might listen to what you say

Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you get growth on the vines from last year or did it start from the bottom again? The ones I planted a few years ago seem to die back each year & start from the bottom, probably why I've yet to get fruit. This year I planted 2 that were called Native Grape, hopefully they are more Hardy & I get some fruit. My DILs BFF has some an old neighbour gave her & gets tons of grapes, she said I could get a root from her so I must do that. I love trying to grow new things although my adventure into having an orchard isn't working out to well :roll: One of my cherry trees( I use the term tree loosely, it's about 30" tall) has lots of flowers on it so hopefully some cherries, I think soon as I see the blooms are gone I will put the netting over it, I don't want to net it too soon so the bees can't pollinate it.


Did you prune the grape vines? They should be pruned back about Mar or latest April in your area.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I called my server to find out why I couldn't send emails and they couldn't find the reason. The tech promised a call back within 24 hours. I didn't get a call, I thought, but I saw a missed call from them....no message was left. I went back into my mail and found that my mails were going through. So, it must have been something to do with them. You'd think they could have left a message


It is blooming irritating when people fail to leave messages in such a situation!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh Sonja --- http://www.stitchandunwind.com/mommys-little-gnome-knit-baby-hat-pattern/

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Knit-Hats/Pixie-Earflap-Knit-Baby-Hat-From-Rowan

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Childrens-Hats/Simple-Toddler-Rhino-Hat

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Sweater/Long-Sleeved-Girls-Toddler-Sweater

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/knitted-amigurumi/Nearly-No-Seams-Knit-Teddy

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/preview_article/Pink-Rose-Toddler-Vest/ml/1/


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Finally have time to get on her for a little bit. I have DGS with me today. I took him to an early a.m. Dr.'s appt. and then to his camp. He's been having headaches on and off for a couple of weeks so we got them checked out. Dr. thinks allergies so we'll get him on a meds routine for that but Dr. says it will take a week or so to take effect. In meantime, we're doing a log of when the headache and other things important at the time to see if we can figure out what triggers the headache. Camp called me mid afternoon to come get him since he was complaining of a headache. IMHO, he' just exhausted from camp and growing so quickly and just needs to sleep. He's been napping for 2 hours so far. He's supposed to have a field trip to an outdoor nature park tomorrow and it's quite a ways from camp headquarters, so I'm leery that he should go to camp tomorrow. I guess we'll play it by ear.

DH and brother and friend are having a blast at their fishing outing -- catching the limit of trophy size fish every day so far. They have beautiful weather up there. 

We had another severe thunderstorm come through here today. Hopefully, the weather will clear up tomorrow and be clear for the rest of the week. I think DGS is affected by the low barometric pressure like I am. I'm finally feeling more like 100% today. No headache, etc., but the ears are still clogged; I think they'll pop tonight when the pressure goes down.

I'm making dinner for DGS and DD and then getting back to some knitting. I had hoped to do the homework for the Stitches Show, but didn't get to it today. DSIL and I are taking a class from JCBriar on putting in set-in sleeves and we need to have the back and front of a little sweater done before class. We're also taking another bead class from Betsy Herschberg and need to do 4 swatches for that. I have the pattern for the bib written out and I'm doing one more test knit and photos and then that will be done...I wonder where I should publish it..Sorlenna, any hints on using Ravelry, Craftsy, etc.?

I haven't done anything with putting the rooms back together since the painting - I hope to starting Wednesday or Thursday. I've been kind of lax the last few days.

I also have plans to get some of the WIPs done while DH is gone -- have some beads to put on a shawl so that should be fun.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the two portables were enough. I have a small one - weighs three pounds when full - it is an on demand portable - you only get air when you inhale. that lasted until around 1:30. since I was doing nothing but sitting I didn't need the other one until it was time to leave. there was plenty in it to get me home even though we stopped at heather's for about half an hour. I really was not worried - when I am just sitting I can get by with just ambient air.

Wendell wants to buy me a portable concentrator for when I go to seattle but am not sure I am going this year - money is a bit scarce. haven't told him yet but need to - I will miss going but there is always next year. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Sam, I hope to read that you did fine with just the 2 portables, but you really need to save for that portable concentrator!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is fei Tuesday? --- sam



darowil said:


> MAryanne has gone back to here place today, will come here 2 nights a week for a while. And htis week Tuesday and Wednesday so onlyone night before back here! However my nieces family arrive on Sunday so we are having a tea for Fei Tuesday night (last night that we can all make it before she joins them) so she will stay here afterwards and she was coming Wednesday night anyway.
> So next week it should be back to just David and I again.
> 
> Rookie the Squircle socks are coming on well- in fact all the special shaping is done. And someone wondered about the decreases being uncomfortable. They will be fine the double decreases which may be uncomfortable are on the leg and the lower ones are just the same as for a usual gussett heel.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I didn't Sonja - I need to put it through the drier - get rid of the cat and dog hair it picked up at my house. I was thinking of putting it in the wash on gentle and then the drier. I will mail it to her yet this week. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm glad you had a nice day too Sam so did you give the blanket as a gift ?
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy joy - want you back in the pink real quick. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, rest days are one of the bennies of retirement. Hope you are feeling better.
> Weird day yesterday. Went to a.m. AA mtg. came home planning to change to bathing suit and water jog. Suddenly felt too tired. Lay down in bed and woke up four hours later. Had an episode of vomiting and been in bed ever since. Feel good this morning just haven't gotten up.
> Gwen, hope you are feeling better. Can you remember any dizziness or uncoordinated movements before falls? It's probably, as I do, just move quickly and busy thinking of something besides watching where Im going. Just thought I;d ask as you have had several falls lately and if you see a pattern you need to talk to your doctor about it.
> Julie, Oh yum. Thank you so much. Can't wait to try calzones.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> oh Sonja --- http://www.stitchandunwind.com/mommys-little-gnome-knit-baby-hat-pattern/
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Knit-Hats/Pixie-Earflap-Knit-Baby-Hat-From-Rowan
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam some nice patterns there . I haven't knitted a cardigan in a while been busy knitting all my baby sandals and now I have to knit something to go with them so I'm halfway through a little dress 
Do we get to see a picture of your blanket before you send it off ? 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe they need one of my "come to Jesus" talks - fill them in bonnie. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I'm glad you had such a good time last night, sorry it ended with a thump. Hope you aren't too sore today. It's always so embarrassing to fall with an audience. My DH is always calling me a clutz & warning me when we travel in other peoples trucks, so many are so high that I have a terrible time getting out, have fallen a couple of times. The joys of being vertically challenged!
> 
> Julie, thanks for the recipes,mill have to try both soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Finally have time to get on her for a little bit. I have DGS with me today. I took him to an early a.m. Dr.'s appt. and then to his camp. He's been having headaches on and off for a couple of weeks so we got them checked out. Dr. thinks allergies so we'll get him on a meds routine for that but Dr. says it will take a week or so to take effect. In meantime, we're doing a log of when the headache and other things important at the time to see if we can figure out what triggers the headache. Camp called me mid afternoon to come get him since he was complaining of a headache. IMHO, he' just exhausted from camp and growing so quickly and just needs to sleep. He's been napping for 2 hours so far. He's supposed to have a field trip to an outdoor nature park tomorrow and it's quite a ways from camp headquarters, so I'm leery that he should go to camp tomorrow. I guess we'll play it by ear.
> 
> DH and brother and friend are having a blast at their fishing outing -- catching the limit of trophy size fish every day so far. They have beautiful weather up there.
> 
> ...


Does your grandson get headaches at the front of his head just above his eyes 
Could have blocked sinuses from allergies and like you say the weather can cause them as well . Ive had one now for about a week feels like my heads about to bust and this low pressure we have is not going anywhere 
Are your rooms looking nice . All nice and clean like a show room 
That's what my husband says ours should look like and I say they would if we didn't have somebody living with us . He knows exactly who somebody is 😄
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie do you go and stay in the camper for weeks at a time ?
> As for the rant you want to here me when I get started about them and the journeys we make are nothing like what people where you or Margaret live have to travel . Hopefully someone just might listen to what you say
> 
> Sonja


No we don't stay at the lake for weeks. We have a seasonal site, which means we can take it anytime after mid-May & leave it there until Sept. Then we come & go as we please, usually we go for about 3 days at a time. The kids also use it some. I get bored if we stay too long. The road is so terrible that we wouldn't camp if we had to bring the camper back & forth, when we take it we go around through Meadow Lake, that doubles the distance but is a good road. There are only a limited number of seasonal sites, we talk about letting it go as we don't use it enough but if we give it up we would never get another. It is such a nice place as the campsites are quite large & private, not like other places where you are cramped together & the fishing is great.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Did you prune the grape vines? They should be pruned back about Mar or latest April in your area.


I have pruned them but none of the branches I left came back to life this spring, I need to cut the dead ones away.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Lemon Curd* tried and true recipe from my 1972 Mrs Beeton's Cookery and Household Management
> 
> 3 eggs
> 3 oz butter
> ...


Thanks for the recipe,must copied it. Love, love lemon anything.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for the recipe for lemon curd, Julie. Good old Mrs. Beaton.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Thanks for the recipe,must copied it. Love, love lemon anything.


And it is so delicious in so many ways!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you for the recipe for lemon curd, Julie. Good old Mrs. Beaton.


My volume is full of the most amazing hints- and all sorts of ideas, including how to manage your servants- and this was 1972! I have as well a Facsimile copy from about 1890.
I gather Mr Beeton led her rather a merry dance- not the best of characters!
I have located recipes for Orange Curd and Apricot Curd if anyone is interested.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And they are not a cheap thing to replace! Recently I was forced to disconnect the battery to get out of the impasse the laptop had presented me with!


That's what I had to do this morning. Scan shows nothing wrong tho. I started back up in safe mode and ran it. Started back up afterwards with no issues. Time to back things up again! I was reading a post on one of the digests from the last few days, can't remember which one, and I'm not going back to find it! It's the only time I have ever had a problem from KP. Hope you can keep it going. We need you here!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sounds wonderful. I will check out the website! Thank you. Sure will let you know if we are back down that way. I'm sure you enjoyed the chips, salsa and guacamole and topping it off with a mojito. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love and Hugs to you too.
> 
> I'm on more than usual today. DH is at the Jazz Festival hearing other groups so won't be home till late, so I'm having fun visiting.


I didn't have time this morning when I was on to comment much, but I wanted to tell how glad I am to hear you are feeling so much better, and pleased to hear the progress your mom has made. It sounds like you and Bill treasure each other. It just warms my heart to read what you have posted!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Thanks for the nice recipes Sam. The salads sound refreshing. And as I've said I really appreciate the summaries each week.
> Happy to read Sugar's Mom is doing better But really worried about Designer. I sure hope everything turns out ok.
> We've had a lot of rain but no storm lately. Other counties in Ohio are getting them though. My husband is enjoying his new adventure driving truck on the oil fields. I'm so glad because it's what he wanted to do. Walmart is gettin easier and our son is doing a great job of helping out.
> I'm going to read on here for a bit then I'd better get to be early I'm falling asleep already!


I am so glad to hear your DH has gotten a job he wanted! And that your DS is helping so much. And glad that Walmart is getting easier for you. We had a good storm go thru this afternoon. Huron (Erie County, if I remember right) was under a tornado warning. I talked to CMaliza and she is fine. I may get to see her on Thursday!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Roses from the garden, grape vines in the back. Hope they bring joy to your spirit.


Your roses are beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just popping in for a short time. Went out to check my garden and EEEEK.....it is in horrible shape! My squash is almostt all dead. Have know idea what happened. Only thing I can thik of is tht I had sprayed the poison ivy nearby the other day and it had rained about a day after and possibly washed some of the killer onto it. Doesn't look like any kind of insect or worm. Told DH I might s well pull it up and replant. Also need to get more tomatoes. planted.
> 
> Started new RA med today. Don't know if it is it or what but have been sick at stomach most of the day. Also very tired and sleeping quite a bit. Just so tired of feeling sick and tired. Keep telling myself I am so much better off than so many others; just giving into pity party today. Will try to have an attitude adjustment by tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I hope you are starting to feel better by now. It sounds like your neighbor had a wonderful evening planned for you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 wrote:
sam, i hadn't realized fred died either. my sympathy, i know he was your good friend.
dr's office called, seem to have another infection in my intestine. this is getting very old and discouraging. picked up rx at walmart.



darowil said:


> How very frustating- but at least you fitted your holiday in between attacks.


I am so glad you were well enough for your trip, and pray you are quickly well again, permanantly!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry about your squash..but even the vapor from those weed killers can rest on other things and destroy them..have done that myself before I knew so. Please give your RA meds a chance to work..takes several weeks before you really know how you are doing. My RA doc says I must always have food on my stomach before taking these meds. And very important that you get the monthly blood tests which show that your body, esp. your liver, is not damaged. It is a nuisance I know, but vital. I'm hoping for an eventual good result.


I am sure the meds are not the same, but when I was taking so many anti-imflamatories for my osteo arthritis, I had to take them in the middle of a meal, or they killed my stomach. I can no longer take them at all. It is because of them that I am on med for acid reflux now. Thankfully, the sinvisc injections I had in my knees have worked, and lasted almost 3 years instead of the possible 6 months! I pray that everyone with RA finds relief with as little side effects as possible.

Almost forgot. I wanted to make sure that VASharon knew I have her still in my prayers for healing. So glad to hear that the headaches have gone away now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula, it's so nice of your group to send kids to camp,
> 
> Gwen, I hope your tummy is better soon, hopefully not the med's as you need them to feel better.
> 
> ...


Your friends do sound very interesting!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hi Cathy glad your mum is feeling more like herself when she is awake at least that is some encouraging news . Is she moving about more now?
> I have just found some old baby coat hangers in a cupboard and was thinking of knitting some covers for them . Will have to go looking for a pattern
> Everybody seems to be having some sort of problem with computers or internet connection lately mine has been going a bit slow and I was wondering if it was because I'm taking up all the memory wiTh all my patterns so I've been going through them and it's surprise how many I have saved more than once :roll: must really like them 😄 cleared an awful lot off and stil got a few more places to go through
> Sonja


Sonja, there was a thread posted on one of the digests recently about covering hangers. Perhaps if you do a search you can find it. I posted photos of one my grandmother made, and a couple of how to start it, with finishing instructions. She used what was called rug yarn then. What they call rug yarn now is NOT what it was then! I have quite a few of hers, as she enjoyed giving them as gifts, and I made some at the time also. It was something we could do together. I would use an aran or worsted weight cotton if I made any now. It was a simple knot with the hanger in side the knot. I think you will be able to see what I mean if you find the thread and see the photos. If not, send me a PM and I will walk you thru it if you are interested.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds good - when you have time the recipes would be welcome. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> My volume is full of the most amazing hints- and all sorts of ideas, including how to manage your servants- and this was 1972! I have as well a Facsimile copy from about 1890.
> I gather Mr Beeton led her rather a merry dance- not the best of characters!
> I have located recipes for Orange Curd and Apricot Curd if anyone is interested.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi to a chatty bunch this week, up to p 15 already.
> 
> Back from another overnight cattle show where Alexsi (DN) did quite well. She achieved a 3rd in Junior Prime Beef Judging, a 2nd in Junior Stud Beef Judging, both within her age group, and a well deserved 3rd in her age group for Junior Parader with a heffer that isn't as easy to handle as her normal calfs. Woodford was even colder than Nambour, glad that it was a one night show, otherwise, I may have packed DN into car and come home for the night (40 mins up the road, so not a long run) But are trying to foster more independence and responsibility in DN which is why we stayed up there. DN uses a swag and sleeps near the teacher in case she has an issue.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to your DN! Well done!

Hope the move goes more smoothly this time, and all goes well with the interview classes, and that you can find employment that works well with your health issues.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> If you get a program like Evernote you can store all your patterns, recipes and so on in it. Then you always have space on your computer and everything is still right at your finger tips. Only stored in sober space. I could never got all my patterns and reciipes on my computer with out Evernote.


I really like Evernote also. I don't have a paid version. I also don't have a ton of stuff saved to it, but I do have the ones I most use on it. Baby hats, my favorite sock pattern, some that I want to do that are simple enough I can do away from home, ect. plus a birthday and anniversary list.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's what I had to do this morning. Scan shows nothing wrong tho. I started back up in safe mode and ran it. Started back up afterwards with no issues. Time to back things up again! I was reading a post on one of the digests from the last few days, can't remember which one, and I'm not going back to find it! It's the only time I have ever had a problem from KP. Hope you can keep it going. We need you here!


It would be a real bore to be without a computer- hopefully I will be able to work out ways around the problems it is presenting me with. Otherwise I may well just have to learn how to live without the wretched thing. Glad you got yours sorted!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My dear Gwen, as my daughter told me the other day, others may have conditions and health worse than yours, but yours is still enough to pray over!! I am definitely praying for you to feel better. RA is such a terrible disease to deal with. I hope you can enjoy your visit with your neighbor tonight and DH enjoys seeing his friend.
> Hugs,
> Junek


June, your DD is a very wise woman, just like you! You should be very proud of her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that sounds good - when you have time the recipes would be welcome. --- sam


Will do, Sam, when I get a chance!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> To be honest the doctor hasn't said anything about eating or not eating before taking the meds. I think I have an appointent this next week and will ask. Thank you for posting this information.


Check with a pharmacist about how to take it. They know better than the doctors about any meds.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good evening all, bedtime here, but just got caught up. Our internet was knocked out last night from a lightning strike but as you can tell back on now. But no storms in the forecast for tonight so that is great.
Gwen, no more falls, I totally understand. Feel so stupid when I have fallen at work. But it happens. Take care!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good evening all, bedtime here, but just got caught up. Our internet was knocked out last night from a lightning strike but as you can tell back on now. But no storms in the forecast for tonight so that is great.
> Gwen, no more falls, I totally understand. Feel so stupid when I have fallen at work. But it happens. Take care!!


You take care, too, Spider!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > MAryanne has gone back to here place today, will come here 2 nights a week for a while. And htis week Tuesday and Wednesday so onlyone night before back here! However my nieces family arrive on Sunday so we are having a tea for Fei Tuesday night (last night that we can all make it before she joins them) so she will stay here afterwards and she was coming Wednesday night anyway.
> ...


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Sometimes quiet is good I am finding.
Take care Julie!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie do you go and stay in the camper for weeks at a time ?
> As for the rant you want to here me when I get started about them and the journeys we make are nothing like what people where you or Margaret live have to travel . Hopefully someone just might listen to what you say
> 
> Sonja


I clearly remember the patient who complained that he had to travel around 2 hours to see one of the top specialists in the country. I had just come from a large country town where we got a few specialists in once a month but if you needed to see any others or inbetween times you needed to travel about 5 hours just to see anyone. And this is only a short distance for rural people to need to travel. Needless to say he got very little sympathy from me!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> This afternoon I am to participate in a 2 hr teleconference for that Cancer research program I am involved in. So far I have not been impressed with things, too much emphasis on theoretical talk rather than talking specific & how to address them. The main reason I agreed to join was in hopes of helping rural people get better treatment access but I am the only truly rural person & they have no idea the challenges faced by rural people. One of the things that drives me nuts is they give people refs to get lab work done locally but don't bother to look at the results until the patient arrives in Saskatoon, then tell them, your counts are too low, repeat & come back in 2 days. It is a 6 hr round trip there & the travel is so hard on sick people, used to just about kill my mom. Mother also had a habit of giving 8am appointments to her so meant getting up at 4 am. They think everyone lives across the street. OK enough of my rant, talk later.


Do you have a scheme to help pay for travel and accommodation costs when people need to travel these distances?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Seafood Calzone, adapted From The New Zealand Bread Book _ Simon and Alison Holst.
> 
> Basic Pizza Dough
> 
> ...


Thank you Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Sometimes quiet is good I am finding.
> Take care Julie!!!


I will try!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Julie


You're welcome, Tami!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Martina. Just seem to be a klutz lately.....it was a wonderful party.


And the pain and new meds might be causing some of it! Hope you are feeling better by now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And ditto from me...... but please be careful BOTH of you. No more falls please.


Ditto re: Gwen and Kaye Jo's falls!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had an even bigger scare last night when the whole screen nearly, went black. But Windows thinks it was an Internet Explorer problem, and I deliberately Hibernated it overnight- and now it seems to have corrected. I do worry about having a Vaio, though when Sony went out of computing so far back in computer time!
> Glad your's has come right also.


I had to take the battery out, as the mouse wouldn't move and ctrl + alt+delete didn't do anything. I can't remember what the message was, but it wasn't a browser issue, but I think some kind of microsoft message. Maybe that Microsoft couldn't fix the issue or figure out what it was? I don't know. I turn mine off when I am finished using it. Even if I know I will be on later in the day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I had to take the battery out, as the mouse wouldn't move and ctrl + alt+delete didn't do anything. I can't remember what the message was, but it wasn't a browser issue, but I think some kind of microsoft message. Maybe that Microsoft couldn't fix the issue or figure out what it was? I don't know. I turn mine off when I am finished using it. Even if I know I will be on later in the day.


I usually put mine to hibernate- rather than losing all my links! But every so often I turn it right off.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> the two portables were enough. I have a small one - weighs three pounds when full - it is an on demand portable - you only get air when you inhale. that lasted until around 1:30. since I was doing nothing but sitting I didn't need the other one until it was time to leave. there was plenty in it to get me home even though we stopped at heather's for about half an hour. I really was not worried - when I am just sitting I can get by with just ambient air.
> 
> Wendell wants to buy me a portable concentrator for when I go to seattle but am not sure I am going this year - money is a bit scarce. haven't told him yet but need to - I will miss going but there is always next year. --- sam


I am glad you had plenty of O2. I do worry about you! Just think of the travel you could do if you had one tho!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would be a real bore to be without a computer- hopefully I will be able to work out ways around the problems it is presenting me with. Otherwise I may well just have to learn how to live without the wretched thing. Glad you got yours sorted!


What anti-virus and malware programs are you running? You said you are using Internet Explorer, correct? I had to quit using IE. I am now using Mozilla Firefox. It takes a little getting used to, but I am happy with it. I am also running Avast anti-virus (you can get it free) and Malwarebytes for anti-malware. Also free. I do need to run malwarebytes. I keep forgetting. This is the first time I have had a problem with a KP site. In fact, knock wood, it's the first time I have had a problem like this, hoping I am not jynxing myself!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I usually put mine to hibernate- rather than losing all my links! But every so often I turn it right off.


If you have too many windows open, that may contribute to it crashing or freezing. I do understand not wanting to loose links tho.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

It is 12:43AM and way past my bed time, but I am all caught up. page 29 Hugs and prayers all around. Good night.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

I am just reading this weeks tp after so long away and find so many old friends still regularly posting. I am sure you all have been wondering what happened to me. The challanges to my health this year have been overwhelming and I finally told my doc I just could not keep up with all the referral and going here and there to get this test done or that test done and my case was far beyond her capabilities. She referred me to the home program and I am being monitored by very good nurses. I have been having problems with weakness and shortness of breath and more or less confined to my house. I was hospitalized for rehab in 
a transitional unit for a week Last Nov. and with follow-up
pt and ot at home. I haven't been able to get out much the last year. They finally realized that I do the exercises that they give me and have always done them regularly as part of tai chi which I can no longer do due to loss of balance and strength. I still try and hope that one day I
will regain enough strength and balance to safely do once more. Julie has kindly kept me apprised of tp activities and doings along the way. The summaries really are a help.
Gwen Watch that problem with the stomach as almost all
the meds for RA are capable of severe problems which can
develop quite quickly. Call both the doc and the pharmacist early so he will know just how you are faring and pick up on any problems earlier rather than waiting for the next appt. My fond memories of our shared experiences.
I don't find the time, energy or inclination to keep up with facebook although I know many of you have posted for me but I have friended any whom I recognized and will get to it later may be. I am tired now so will say good-night and get back perhaps later. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Sonja, there was a thread posted on one of the digests recently about covering hangers. Perhaps if you do a search you can find it. I posted photos of one my grandmother made, and a couple of how to start it, with finishing instructions. She used what was called rug yarn then. What they call rug yarn now is NOT what it was then! I have quite a few of hers, as she enjoyed giving them as gifts, and I made some at the time also. It was something we could do together. I would use an aran or worsted weight cotton if I made any now. It was a simple knot with the hanger in side the knot. I think you will be able to see what I mean if you find the thread and see the photos. If not, send me a PM and I will walk you thru it if you are interested.


Thank you Tammi I am off to take look after I have caught up with everything here . Never thought of looking here which is unusual for me because I usually look here first rather than ravelry as there are some beautiful patterns for everything on kp . If I enjoy knitting something I end up knitting a few I wonder what my youngest would do if I knitted him some nice frilly ones 
:XD: I can see the look I would get 😄

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would be a real bore to be without a computer- hopefully I will be able to work out ways around the problems it is presenting me with. Otherwise I may well just have to learn how to live without the wretched thing. Glad you got yours sorted!


We would really miss you Julie if you didn't have a computer I will keep my fingers crossed that yours and everybody else's keep working 
I read somewhere that when there is lots of activity on the sun with lots of solar flare ups that it can cause problems with all the communications networks unless that is just one of the excuses they give out to keep us all from complaining 😄
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would be a real bore to be without a computer- hopefully I will be able to work out ways around the problems it is presenting me with. Otherwise I may well just have to learn how to live without the wretched thing. Glad you got yours sorted!


Julie you would be lost without your computer. It's your window on the world! When my previous one was sick and away for about three weeks being repaired I was lost. It's amazing how much more free time I had!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I clearly remember the patient who complained that he had to travel around 2 hours to see one of the top specialists in the country. I had just come from a large country town where we got a few specialists in once a month but if you needed to see any others or inbetween times you needed to travel about 5 hours just to see anyone. And this is only a short distance for rural people to need to travel. Needless to say he got very little sympathy from me!


That is like me travelling to just passed London . I would not have had sympathy for the man complaining either I suppose that is one of the good things about living in a small country not far to travel . I go to Freemans hospital at Newcastle with my son and that's far for us but it only takes 40 minutes . They told us that if he had an emergency to rush him to the nearest hospital as they were to far so now I'm thinking what happens in countries where the hospital is even further away when there is an emergency it must be so scary for the person and family 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is fei Tuesday? --- sam


I think Margaret has missed this. If I'm right I think Fei is her niece's name, so I think they were having a tea for Fei on Tuesday night?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is fei Tuesday? --- sam


I think Margaret has missed this. If I'm right I think Fei is her niece's name, so I think they were having a tea for Fei on Tuesday night?

A Gwennie! I wrote a long post to change this, but it has disappeared into the ether! :shock: Suffice it to say I'm feeling better and I hope to be posting more in the next few days. TTYL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

marlark said:


> I am just reading this weeks tp after so long away and find so many old friends still regularly posting. I am sure you all have been wondering what happened to me. The challanges to my health this year have been overwhelming and I finally told my doc I just could not keep up with all the referral and going here and there to get this test done or that test done and my case was far beyond her capabilities. She referred me to the home program and I am being monitored by very good nurses. I have been having problems with weakness and shortness of breath and more or less confined to my house. I was hospitalized for rehab in
> a transitional unit for a week Last Nov. and with follow-up
> pt and ot at home. I haven't been able to get out much the last year. They finally realized that I do the exercises that they give me and have always done them regularly as part of tai chi which I can no longer do due to loss of balance and strength. I still try and hope that one day I
> will regain enough strength and balance to safely do once more. Julie has kindly kept me apprised of tp activities and doings along the way. The summaries really are a help.
> ...


Good to see you -- we've always kept you in our prayers. Hope that the exercises and home care do the trick and get you to feeling better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think Margaret has missed this. If I'm right I think Fei is her niece's name, so I think they were having a tea for Fei on Tuesday night?
> 
> A Gwennie! I wrote a long post to change this, but it has disappeared into the ether! :shock: Suffice it to say I'm feeling better and I hope to be posting more in the next few days. TTYL


Welcome back, Kate.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

This site is not working for me today, I've already lost two posts. Trying this for a last time....well, for just now, not forever! :shock:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I think Margaret has missed this. If I'm right I think Fei is her niece's name, so I think they were having a tea for Fei on Tuesday night?
> 
> A Gwennie! I wrote a long post to change this, but it has disappeared into the ether! :shock: Suffice it to say I'm feeling better and I hope to be posting more in the next few days. TTYL


Glad to hear you are all better wondered if you were ill when Julie posted the summary . If you are having rotten weather like us that can't have helped 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, I would love the recipes when you have time.
Mar lark, good to hear from you. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I am so excited, freedom is so close, as much as I love my mother, I need space from her as well. Sunday is the official first day of their move, hopefully shed will be cleared b4 then and I can get my space set up somewhat. Will take time to get properly set up, given I will be helping seniors move to their new unit as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I am so excited, freedom is so close, as much as I love my mother, I need space from her as well. Sunday is the official first day of their move, hopefully shed will be cleared b4 then and I can get my space set up somewhat. Will take time to get properly set up, given I will be helping seniors move to their new unit as well.


Sounds like a lot of hard work for you and I'm glad that you're excited about getting your own space.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> I am so excited, freedom is so close, as much as I love my mother, I need space from her as well. Sunday is the official first day of their move, hopefully shed will be cleared b4 then and I can get my space set up somewhat. Will take time to get properly set up, given I will be helping seniors move to their new unit as well.


You are going to be very busy Heather but it will hopefully be worth it . Your very own place were you can have some lovely peace and quiet and craft space as well . Sounds perfect Look forward to hearing how it goes 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have pruned them but none of the branches I left came back to life this spring, I need to cut the dead ones away.


Then, I'm sorry, but can't think what it could be other than it might be winter kill.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am sure the meds are not the same, but when I was taking so many anti-imflamatories for my osteo arthritis, I had to take them in the middle of a meal, or they killed my stomach. I can no longer take them at all. It is because of them that I am on med for acid reflux now. .


If you can get Dr. Oz' program for June 22nd, check out the conversation concerning alternative medicines. One of them was the use of lemon peel and/or warm lemon water for acid reflux.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> You are going to be very busy Heather but it will hopefully be worth it . Your very own place were you can have some lovely peace and quiet and craft space as well . Sounds perfect Look forward to hearing how it goes
> Sonja


Ditto...... :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> June, your DD is a very wise woman, just like you! You should be very proud of her.


I am, Tami. She's my angel. She takes really good care of me even with her health problems.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

It's good to here from you, Marge. I'm so sorry to hear about your health problems. I hope you manage to get some strength. 
I'm glad you felt like posting and hope you can come back more often.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I am so excited, freedom is so close, as much as I love my mother, I need space from her as well. Sunday is the official first day of their move, hopefully shed will be cleared b4 then and I can get my space set up somewhat. Will take time to get properly set up, given I will be helping seniors move to their new unit as well.


I hope everything works out well for you. I know you will enjoy having your own space. 
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

marlark said:


> I am just reading this weeks tp after so long away and find so many old friends still regularly posting. I am sure you all have been wondering what happened to me. The challanges to my health this year have been overwhelming and I finally told my doc I just could not keep up with all the referral and going here and there to get this test done or that test done and my case was far beyond her capabilities. She referred me to the home program and I am being monitored by very good nurses. I have been having problems with weakness and shortness of breath and more or less confined to my house. I was hospitalized for rehab in
> a transitional unit for a week Last Nov. and with follow-up
> pt and ot at home. I haven't been able to get out much the last year. They finally realized that I do the exercises that they give me and have always done them regularly as part of tai chi which I can no longer do due to loss of balance and strength. I still try and hope that one day I
> will regain enough strength and balance to safely do once more. Julie has kindly kept me apprised of tp activities and doings along the way. The summaries really are a help.
> ...


Sory you have had such a tough time over the last year or so. Julie's very good at keeping contact with people.
Hope you feel up to joining us again


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I am so excited, freedom is so close, as much as I love my mother, I need space from her as well. Sunday is the official first day of their move, hopefully shed will be cleared b4 then and I can get my space set up somewhat. Will take time to get properly set up, given I will be helping seniors move to their new unit as well.


I do hope this new arrangement works for you all. I can sure understand your need for your own space.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm sure you remember several days ago, I posted pictures from my sister of Guillermo, the newest foal of the Corolla wild horses. Well, Guillermo, William, was discovered to not be doing well. The foundation members took him to the UNC vets because he wasn't gaining weight like he should. They found his bladder was leaking urine into his stomach. The vets performed surgery and corrected the problem. He was in IC for a day or so. They think he was premature and, human babies, some internal organs weren't fully developed at birth. He is better but still needs a lot of care. He'll never be returned to the herd if he survives but will be adopted.
The vet bill is well over $8,000 and, I'm sure will be even more before he's completely well. He has been drinking water from a pan so they hope to take out the feeding tube soon.
If anyone would like to make even a small donation to help pay for his vet bill, it would make a huge difference. The foundation has a FB page, Corolla Wild Horses, with a link to the GOFUNDME page for donations. And, of course, if you don't or can't donate, please say a prayer for little Guillermo!
Here are a couple of pictures of the little guy.
Junek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Here are a couple of pictures of the little guy.
Junek[/quote]

How sad for the little guy but how wonderful that they have such a good support group who picked him up and got him to a vet for the treatment he needed. If he is adopted I'm sure he'll have a much easier life than he would in the wild. I can't believe that when I had a holiday on the outer banks about five years ago I never heard about these horses. I certainly would have gone looking for them if I'd known. I love your sisters' pictures and news of them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marlark, healing energy sent your way. It is so hard to be sick for so long. I hope you feel better soon. Good to hear from you again.
Nittergma, Glad Walmart getting easier, DH found job he likes, DS is helping out.
Kate, Welcome back you have been missed. Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

June, I do hope that Guillermo is fully recovered soon. It is a pity that he can't go back to his herd when he recovers but I am sure he will have a good home. Thanks for the update on him and for all your sister's photos.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My volume is full of the most amazing hints- and all sorts of ideas, including how to manage your servants- and this was 1972! I have as well a Facsimile copy from about 1890.
> I gather Mr Beeton led her rather a merry dance- not the best of characters!
> I have located recipes for Orange Curd and Apricot Curd if anyone is interested.


OH yes please !!! very interested :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I had to take the battery out, as the mouse wouldn't move and ctrl + alt+delete didn't do anything. I can't remember what the message was, but it wasn't a browser issue, but I think some kind of microsoft message. Maybe that Microsoft couldn't fix the issue or figure out what it was? I don't know. I turn mine off when I am finished using it. Even if I know I will be on later in the day.


Sometimes batteries go bad, too--we have a laptop that runs only on cord (battery is removed because it was causing problems).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marge, it's good to hear from you--I think of you often and send healing thoughts your way.

Kate, welcome back!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Do you have a scheme to help pay for travel and accommodation costs when people need to travel these distances?


No assistance that I'm aware of except for the First Nations or Welfare people. There is a medical bus pass that's available, a flat rate/month but isn't much good in our area as the bus doesn't travel every day. 
I know we travel to Saskatoon & Edmonton for various things & think nothing of it but my objection is that there are ways to prevent sick people from traveling only to be sent home. The patients used to come to the Lab. With a req for blood work, all they would have to do is write if the white count is below XX tell the patient to call the cancer clinic before traveling. We faxed the results but they often did t look at them immediately. We sometimes had the patient wait while we called the cancer clinic if the WBC or hemoglobin was very low.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No assistance that I'm aware of except for the First Nations or Welfare people. There is a medical bus pass that's available, a flat rate/month but isn't much good in our area as the bus doesn't travel every day.
> I know we travel to Saskatoon & Edmonton for various things & think nothing of it but my objection is that there are ways to prevent sick people from traveling only to be sent home. The patients used to come to the Lab. With a req for blood work, all they would have to do is write if the white count is below XX tell the patient to call the cancer clinic before traveling. We faxed the results but they often did t look at them immediately. We sometimes had the patient wait while we called the cancer clinic if the WBC or hemoglobin was very low.


Her's the link for our Patient Assistance Scheme- you may find it interesting to look at.
And yes they shouldn't be travelling all that way only to be told something that could be done locally/. Even if the local doctor was involved and they told him what further tests were needed before they came down.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No assistance that I'm aware of except for the First Nations or Welfare people. There is a medical bus pass that's available, a flat rate/month but isn't much good in our area as the bus doesn't travel every day.
> I know we travel to Saskatoon & Edmonton for various things & think nothing of it but my objection is that there are ways to prevent sick people from traveling only to be sent home. The patients used to come to the Lab. With a req for blood work, all they would have to do is write if the white count is below XX tell the patient to call the cancer clinic before traveling. We faxed the results but they often did t look at them immediately. We sometimes had the patient wait while we called the cancer clinic if the WBC or hemoglobin was very low.


I only live about 40 minutes from my dr's office, IF the drawbridge doesn't have a lift for river traffic. When his secretary schedules me for a 8 am lab appointment, I remind her I'm not around the corner. I avoid the rush hour traffic. 7 am to 9 am is sit and wait time. With a city on a peninsula and only 2 streets that run the length of it (not counting the Interstate! And who wants to fight that traffic to go 3 miles!)
we know there will be traffic up the kazoo!
People who live in the city have no idea what rural people go through traveling for necessary appointments. when we lived in the country and the children were young, my oldest daughter cut her foot while playing. We took her to the Rescue Squad because if we'd waited for them, it probably would have taken from 1 to 2 hours for her to get medical attention. Almost all rural Rescue Squads are volunteers and sometimes you have to wait for them to get to the station to come and help!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I really like Evernote also. I don't have a paid version. I also don't have a ton of stuff saved to it, but I do have the ones I most use on it. Baby hats, my favorite sock pattern, some that I want to do that are simple enough I can do away from home, ect. plus a birthday and anniversary list.


I have a professor friend that has only the free version of Evernote, has never needed to get the paid version. He puts all his lectures on it. I figure I won't ever need anything but the free one. Even with all the receipts and patterns I put on I haven't gone over the limit. The best part is if you put Evernote onto a UB drive you can take it with you to any computer even if there is no internet you can still access your work/patterns/receipts and so on. You can also put your photos on it leaving lots of space on your phone to take more photos. :XD: :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> This site is not working for me today, I've already lost two posts. Trying this for a last time....well, for just now, not forever! :shock:


I have lost several posts today. Posting a photo is out of the question my laptop just freezes up. I can post on other sites I have tried to see if it was my laptop.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is like me travelling to just passed London . I would not have had sympathy for the man complaining either I suppose that is one of the good things about living in a small country not far to travel . I go to Freemans hospital at Newcastle with my son and that's far for us but it only takes 40 minutes . They told us that if he had an emergency to rush him to the nearest hospital as they were to far so now I'm thinking what happens in countries where the hospital is even further away when there is an emergency it must be so scary for the person and family
> Sonja


Our closest hospital is the one I used to work, 30 minutes away & only able to stabilize severe things & transfer, from there people go to North Battleford, another hour or Saskatoon which is 2.25 hrs from there. Only in the last couple of years they have implemented a helicopter air ambulance for very severe cases but there are only a few for the province so not always available. Makes for some tense hours for people.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Then, I'm sorry, but can't think what it could be other than it might be winter kill.


I'm pretty sure that's what's happening. I cover them in fall with leaves, etc but my son said he thinks I need to put more stuff around them & wrap in burlap. I'm also having problems with parts of the cherry trees dying each winter so may have to do that with them as well. The joys of living too far north


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Malark Marj, good to hear from you again, sorry you have had such a terrible winter. I hope you are doing better soon. Julie is so good at keeping in touch with those we haven't heard from in a while, thanks, Julie.

Julie, I hope your computer issues clear up, you would be lost without it & we would be lost without you as well.

Kate, I'm glad to see you back even if your long posts keep disappearing. That must have been some nasty flu to keep you down & out for so long.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Her's the link for our Patient Assistance Scheme- you may find it interesting to look at.
> And yes they shouldn't be travelling all that way only to be told something that could be done locally/. Even if the local doctor was involved and they told him what further tests were needed before they came down.


I think you forgot to add the link?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of the little guy.
> Junek


Poor little guy. Thank goodness there are such caring people to look after him. Hope he makes it and that he finds a forever home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marlark Marge, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> June, I do hope that Guillermo is fully recovered soon. It is a pity that he can't go back to his herd when he recovers but I am sure he will have a good home. Thanks for the update on him and for all your sister's photos.


I too think it's sad that he can't go back to the herd but if he's being adopted hopefully he will have a good life and be well looked after 
Thank you for the pictures June and the update 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had an even bigger scare last night when the whole screen nearly, went black. But Windows thinks it was an Internet Explorer problem, and I deliberately Hibernated it overnight- and now it seems to have corrected. I do worry about having a Vaio, though when Sony went out of computing so far back in computer time!
> Glad your's has come right also.


I have heard that Internet Explorer is going to be phased out. I don't know how soon but I have had a lot of trouble when I've been using it so I switched to Mozilla Firefox


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil - here is a pair for your display of socks - and it is a free pattern. --- sam

http://www.purlbee.com/2015/06/22/pixel-stitch-socks-2/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=PS%20Recipients&utm_campaign=2015-06-22%3A%20Sweet%20Summer%20Knitting%3A%20Our%20Free%20Pixel%20Stitch%20Socks%20Pattern%21


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DGS and I are just chilling today. No headache!! I think he just needed some time off as a break from getting up early and spend all day in regimented activities. The camp was going to a nature preserve about 45 minutes from here and we didn't want to take the chance that he'd get a headache and want to come home, but couldn't and have to sit it out. Didn't want the camp counselors to have to deal with it either. I did go get him yesterday at 1:00 p.m. with him saying he had a headache - he proptly went to bed and slept for 3 straight hours. I'm hoping that with a little downtime and more diligence with Mom getting him to bed earlier, that the headaches will be a thing of the past. I wish he'd wear sunglases or cap with a brim while outside, but I guess they're not "cool".

We went to the park for about and hour and then colored in mandelas (he loves it and keeps telling me it needs to be "symmetrical". Then we went for a walk to see the neighbors flowers and say hi and just chill. We had a picnic in the bnack yard and are now watching American Ninja Warrior. 

I wanted to go run some errands and go to the llibrary, but he wants none of it -- so I'll put all that off until tomorrow. I made two meals today. One is a Bloody Mary chicken over salad (dressing is tomato sauce, garlic, lemon, horseradish, olive oil, and tobacco). The chicken is blackened and will go over Romaine lettuce, carrots, celery, olives, pickled red onions. Yum. The second meal is a marriage between chicken pot pie and Shepherd's pie - just used mashed potatoes on top of the creamy chicken/vegetable mixture instead of pie crust. I used a creamy parmesan sauce so should be pretty tasty. I'm already getting hungry, but will wait until DD gets off from work so we can all eat together. I think the two of them miss out on that when they're not with us.

Beautiful day today after some horrible storms last night. Six different tornadoes touched down south of me. Pup lover, did you and your family get through the storms okay? About 80F degrees here today with a beautiful breeze. I could do with more days like this, but more storms coming through tomorrow. I don't remember when we've had such stormy weather for such a long duration.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

budasha said:


> Poor little guy. Thank goodness there are such caring people to look after him. Hope he makes it and that he finds a forever home.


People have been generous donating to the fund for Little William's (Guillermo)care. In less than 24 hours, they've raised over $10,000. They said if the total is more than is needed for his care, it will go to help the herd and either improve the barn or build one.
The Foundation is great for helping the wild horses.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DGS and I are just chilling today. No headache!! I think he just needed some time off as a break from getting up early and spend all day in regimented activities. The camp was going to a nature preserve about 45 minutes from here and we didn't want to take the chance that he'd get a headache and want to come home, but couldn't and have to sit it out. Didn't want the camp counselors to have to deal with it either. I did go get him yesterday at 1:00 p.m. with him saying he had a headache - he proptly went to bed and slept for 3 straight hours. I'm hoping that with a little downtime and more diligence with Mom getting him to bed earlier, that the headaches will be a thing of the past. I wish he'd wear sunglases or cap with a brim while outside, but I guess they're not "cool".
> 
> We went to the park for about and hour and then colored in mandelas (he loves it and keeps telling me it needs to be "symmetrical". Then we went for a walk to see the neighbors flowers and say hi and just chill. We had a picnic in the bnack yard and are now watching American Ninja Warrior.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you weren't affected by the tornadoes last night. I saw they were in that area and I think, they also said into Michigan. 
I hope more sleep will help with the DGS's headache. When I was younger, I would get a terrible headache from being in the sun. 
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ok you minion lovers - check out these slippers. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/minion-crochet-booties?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=83bc54079b-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-83bc54079b-60616885


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jknappva said:


> People have been generous donating to the fund for Little William's (Guillermo)care. In less than 24 hours, they've raised over $10,000. They said if the total is more than is needed for his care, it will go to help the herd and either improve the barn or build one.
> The Foundation is great for helping the wild horses.
> Junek


That is great news.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't know what's wrong with this site today, but it has been so slow to open and two of my posts have disappeared into the ether! I'll try to post this picture of DS, DDIL and Caitlin, but I don't know if it'll work....here goes!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> People have been generous donating to the fund for Little William's (Guillermo)care. In less than 24 hours, they've raised over $10,000. They said if the total is more than is needed for his care, it will go to help the herd and either improve the barn or build one.
> The Foundation is great for helping the wild horses.
> Junek


That's fantastic news!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kate, the family group is lovely. It is one of the nicest I have seen.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks RookieRetiree for setting me straight. I've been overwhelmed lately, can't think straight. Bye for now...VA Sharon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> What anti-virus and malware programs are you running? You said you are using Internet Explorer, correct? I had to quit using IE. I am now using Mozilla Firefox. It takes a little getting used to, but I am happy with it. I am also running Avast anti-virus (you can get it free) and Malwarebytes for anti-malware. Also free. I do need to run malwarebytes. I keep forgetting. This is the first time I have had a problem with a KP site. In fact, knock wood, it's the first time I have had a problem like this, hoping I am not jynxing myself!


I have Malwarebytes, but for some reason MacAfee has been trying to install- I understand it is unwise to have competing anti-virus programs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If you have too many windows open, that may contribute to it crashing or freezing. I do understand not wanting to loose links tho.


I know about that and keep it to a few only.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't know what's wrong with this site today, but it has been so slow to open and two of my posts have disappeared into the ether! I'll try to post this picture of DS, DDIL and Caitlin, but I don't know if it'll work....here goes!


What a beautiful picture! Thank you for sharing.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have Malwarebytes, but for some reason MacAfee has been trying to install- I understand it is unwise to have competing anti-virus programs.


My internet provider offers MacAfee free. But it made my computer run so slowly that I deleted it. I now have two free programs and they protect my computer from viruses and malware. 
junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> OH yes please !!! very interested :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I need to warm up a bit- in parts of the south island it got down to -15 and -20 overnight, we also have had another frost, though nowhere near as heavy. Must sort the rubbish as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Malark Marj, good to hear from you again, sorry you have had such a terrible winter. I hope you are doing better soon. Julie is so good at keeping in touch with those we haven't heard from in a while, thanks, Julie.
> 
> Julie, I hope your computer issues clear up, you would be lost without it & we would be lost without you as well.
> 
> Kate, I'm glad to see you back even if your long posts keep disappearing. That must have been some nasty flu to keep you down & out for so long.


Thanks, Bonnie- I could do better with a secretary!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have heard that Internet Explorer is going to be phased out. I don't know how soon but I have had a lot of trouble when I've been using it so I switched to Mozilla Firefox


It was better than what was happening to me with Chrome- I got riddled with viruses for a while trying to sort the problem out- I have used Firefox on my Vista machine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't know what's wrong with this site today, but it has been so slow to open and two of my posts have disappeared into the ether! I'll try to post this picture of DS, DDIL and Caitlin, but I don't know if it'll work....here goes!


So glad it worked- lovely photo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My internet provider offers MacAfee free. But it made my computer run so slowly that I deleted it. I now have two free programs and they protect my computer from viruses and malware.
> junek


I used to have it free- then for a minimal cost but now it is big bucks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't know what's wrong with this site today, but it has been so slow to open and two of my posts have disappeared into the ether! I'll try to post this picture of DS, DDIL and Caitlin, but I don't know if it'll work....here goes!


Beautiful photo - beautiful family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I need to warm up a bit- in parts of the south island it got down to -15 and -20 overnight, we also have had another frost, though nowhere near as heavy. Must sort the rubbish as well.


I have to sort the rubbish also....that's usually something DH takes care of for us. I really don't like the smelly outdoor bins - I keep the indoor ones clean and smell free. I may just get the hose out and wash out the bins after the rubbish men come tomorrow. I know DH would think that's not necessary, but I'm sure when they're smelly, they draw flies and critters.

Hope you are able to get warm --- it's very weird here -- cool and then somewhat hot...then storms -- and continue in this cycle for days and days. Another set of storms coming through tonight per the forecast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have to sort the rubbish also....that's usually something DH takes care of for us. I really don't like the smelly outdoor bins - I keep the indoor ones clean and smell free. I may just get the hose out and wash out the bins after the rubbish men come tomorrow. I know DH would think that's not necessary, but I'm sure when they're smelly, they draw flies and critters.
> 
> Hope you are able to get warm --- it's very weird here -- cool and then somewhat hot...then storms -- and continue in this cycle for days and days. Another set of storms coming through tonight per the forecast.


I put anything likely to get pongy waiting for rubbish day in the deep freeze- only thing is I often forget it's there- and it takes a month or two to go out. We are supposed to be getting outdoor bins next month but I have heard nothing about it for a while.
It is quite a pleasant day now, although there is still a chilly undercurrent.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> DGS and I are just chilling today. No headache!! I think he just needed some time off as a break from getting up early and spend all day in regimented activities. The camp was going to a nature preserve about 45 minutes from here and we didn't want to take the chance that he'd get a headache and want to come home, but couldn't and have to sit it out. Didn't want the camp counselors to have to deal with it either. I did go get him yesterday at 1:00 p.m. with him saying he had a headache - he proptly went to bed and slept for 3 straight hours. I'm hoping that with a little downtime and more diligence with Mom getting him to bed earlier, that the headaches will be a thing of the past. I wish he'd wear sunglases or cap with a brim while outside, but I guess they're not "cool".
> 
> We went to the park for about and hour and then colored in mandelas (he loves it and keeps telling me it needs to be "symmetrical". Then we went for a walk to see the neighbors flowers and say hi and just chill. We had a picnic in the bnack yard and are now watching American Ninja Warrior.
> 
> ...


 Glad to hear your grandson hasn't got a headache and it sounds like you are having a nice time together . Maybe that's all he needed some restful time and a good sleep 
Your 2 meals sound delicious made me hungry and I'm about ready for bed no eating for me 
I'm moaning about our summer weather but it's nowhere near as bad or dangerous as yours I hope you all stay safe and it was funny you mentioned puplover as I was just thinking earlier that we haven't heard from her in a while hope she's missing all the storms 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:



> People have been generous donating to the fund for Little William's (Guillermo)care. In less than 24 hours, they've raised over $10,000. They said if the total is more than is needed for his care, it will go to help the herd and either improve the barn or build one.
> The Foundation is great for helping the wild horses.
> Junek


That's marvellous news June I hope they raise lots more especially if they need a new barn 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Kate, the family group is lovely. It is one of the nicest I have seen.


I think it's a beautiful picture to Kate 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We would really miss you Julie if you didn't have a computer I will keep my fingers crossed that yours and everybody else's keep working
> I read somewhere that when there is lots of activity on the sun with lots of solar flare ups that it can cause problems with all the communications networks unless that is just one of the excuses they give out to keep us all from complaining 😄
> Sonja


I would really miss all of you, but so far, today it has been ok. The solar flares are real- we have had the Aurora Australis visible on the East Coast of the North Island. Not sure of the interference with networks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Julie you would be lost without your computer. It's your window on the world! When my previous one was sick and away for about three weeks being repaired I was lost. It's amazing how much more free time I had!


I have had to learn to live without my TV, though this last six months- you can do it - what I really would be sunk without is my telephone.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have to sort the rubbish also....that's usually something DH takes care of for us. I really don't like the smelly outdoor bins - I keep the indoor ones clean and smell free. I may just get the hose out and wash out the bins after the rubbish men come tomorrow. I know DH would think that's not necessary, but I'm sure when they're smelly, they draw flies and critters.
> 
> Hope you are able to get warm --- it's very weird here -- cool and then somewhat hot...then storms -- and continue in this cycle for days and days. Another set of storms coming through tonight per the forecast.


Will you come and clean mine out too . We have 3 large outdoor bins 1 for garden waste 1 for recycling and1 for anything else and they could all do with a good scrub so anytime you are free 😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would really miss all of you, but so far, today it has been ok. The solar flares are real- we have had the Aurora Australis visible on the East Coast of the North Island. Not sure of the interference with networks.


Yes I know they are real like you it was the interference with networks I was doubtful about Glad to hear everything is ok today long may it stay that way 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I know they are real like you it was the interference with networks I was doubtful about Glad to hear everything is ok to daylong may it stay that way
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I need to warm up a bit- in parts of the south island it got down to -15 and -20 overnight, we also have had another frost, though nowhere near as heavy. Must sort the rubbish as well.


Is that unusually cold for that area and for you? I'm not that familiar with your winter weather. Please stay warm so you don't get sick.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have to sort the rubbish also....that's usually something DH takes care of for us. I really don't like the smelly outdoor bins - I keep the indoor ones clean and smell free. I may just get the hose out and wash out the bins after the rubbish men come tomorrow. I know DH would think that's not necessary, but I'm sure when they're smelly, they draw flies and critters.
> 
> Hope you are able to get warm --- it's very weird here -- cool and then somewhat hot...then storms -- and continue in this cycle for days and days. Another set of storms coming through tonight per the forecast.


We haven't had to worry about cool weather in quite a while. It's been HOT, HOT, HOT since the first of May. The month of May was the hottest on record and I think June is going to be close. Our heat index today was 109 with humidity of 70%....can we say miserable??? LOL!
JUnek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's marvellous news June I hope they raise lots more especially if they need a new barn
> Sonja


The foundation that watches over the wild horses are subsidized by donations only so everything anyone donates will go to help the herd.
junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would really miss all of you, but so far, today it has been ok. The solar flares are real- we have had the Aurora Australis visible on the East Coast of the North Island. Not sure of the interference with networks.


We've had to re-set our modem and router for our wi-fi twice in the last 2 days and that's unusual. It usually only has to be re-set after we have a thunderstorm. After I saw on FB about the solar flares, I'm thinking that was the cause.
It would really be neat if the Aurora Borealis was visible as far south as Virginia but I doubt they will be.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> We've had to re-set our modem and router for our wi-fi twice in the last 2 days and that's unusual. It usually only has to be re-set after we have a thunderstorm. After I saw on FB about the solar flares, I'm thinking that was the cause.
> It would really be neat if the Aurora Borealis was visible as far south as Virginia but I doubt they will be.
> Junek


I saw a map that showed they would be pretty far down--even northern NM (though not far enough south for me  ). Let me see if I can find it again.

I found an article that said some in Virginia could see them last night, so maybe!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Marge (and others) for your concern about the RA medicine. I did call the pharmacist and he said it didn't matter what time of day I took the meds or whether or not I ate before hand. I also sent an email to the doctor and the NP (they have a system set up so you can do that)and told them how much stomach pain and naucea I was experiencing. I won't go into their response; didn't find it very helpful. I DID try as Pearlone (Cheri) here on the KTP suggested and did not take the Arava in the morning as I had been doing, made sure I ate a big serving of pasta for dinner and then took the Arava. Last night I woke up only one time with stomach pain and naucea and it was not as severe as it has been and have had NO problems all day (knock on wood). Am following the same routine tonight and hope all goes well. A HUGE THANK YOU to PearlOne (Cheri) and her suggestion. Hope it keeps working. My doctor appoitment isn't until July 22nd; I thought it was this week.

Today I drove up to North Caroline where DH's cousin is moving to; a town only 2 hours away. She's been living in Alabama 6+ hours away. We had the nicest visit for about 5 hours and then I headed home. It is going to be so good being so much closer and able to visit more often.

Okay....I'm off to finish catching up and then take the meds. TTYL {{{{HUGS}}}


marlark said:


> I am just reading this weeks tp after so long away and find so many old friends still regularly posting. I am sure you all have been wondering what happened to me. The challanges to my health this year have been overwhelming and I finally told my doc I just could not keep up with all the referral and going here and there to get this test done or that test done and my case was far beyond her capabilities. She referred me to the home program and I am being monitored by very good nurses. I have been having problems with weakness and shortness of breath and more or less confined to my house. I was hospitalized for rehab in
> a transitional unit for a week Last Nov. and with follow-up
> pt and ot at home. I haven't been able to get out much the last year. They finally realized that I do the exercises that they give me and have always done them regularly as part of tai chi which I can no longer do due to loss of balance and strength. I still try and hope that one day I
> will regain enough strength and balance to safely do once more. Julie has kindly kept me apprised of tp activities and doings along the way. The summaries really are a help.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome! I know you will enjoy having your own place finally.


busyworkerbee said:


> I am so excited, freedom is so close, as much as I love my mother, I need space from her as well. Sunday is the official first day of their move, hopefully shed will be cleared b4 then and I can get my space set up somewhat. Will take time to get properly set up, given I will be helping seniors move to their new unit as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Is that unusually cold for that area and for you? I'm not that familiar with your winter weather. Please stay warm so you don't get sick.
> Junek


It is unusually cold, although Central Otago does record the coldest temperatures that we get. We are predicted for another frost tonight- I am heating my bedroom, but just can't afford to heat the whole house. I have posted my application for insulation so hope that doesn't take too long. I very nearly went to live in Central Otago in 1978.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> We've had to re-set our modem and router for our wi-fi twice in the last 2 days and that's unusual. It usually only has to be re-set after we have a thunderstorm. After I saw on FB about the solar flares, I'm thinking that was the cause.
> It would really be neat if the Aurora Borealis was visible as far south as Virginia but I doubt they will be.
> Junek


I have not seen them since I was a child- and it was not this far north.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Gwen* glad you felt a bit better today- long may it last!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a wonderful portrait! What a treasure this will be. The couple is beautiful and of course so is Caitlin.


KateB said:


> Don't know what's wrong with this site today, but it has been so slow to open and two of my posts have disappeared into the ether! I'll try to post this picture of DS, DDIL and Caitlin, but I don't know if it'll work....here goes!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oooooo.....put me on that list too! And anyone wanting to come clean my house I'll gladly let you do that too! ROFL


Swedenme said:


> Will you come and clean mine out too . We have 3 large outdoor bins 1 for garden waste 1 for recycling and1 for anything else and they could all do with a good scrub so anytime you are free 😄
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Julie! And PLEASE don't let your phone die!!! Okay I'm really out of here; going to go take evening meds and will probably hit the hay early. Kind of tired but it has been a good day. TTYL


Lurker 2 said:


> *Gwen* glad you felt a bit better today- long may it last!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> ok you minion lovers - check out these slippers. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/minion-crochet-booties?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=83bc54079b-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-83bc54079b-60616885


Oh my goodness those are so sweet and there is a nappy cover as well further down the page so cute.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't know what's wrong with this site today, but it has been so slow to open and two of my posts have disappeared into the ether! I'll try to post this picture of DS, DDIL and Caitlin, but I don't know if it'll work....here goes!


What a lovely photo. I haven't been able to stay on long enough the past few days to post much and not pictures at all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I need to warm up a bit- in parts of the south island it got down to -15 and -20 overnight, we also have had another frost, though nowhere near as heavy. Must sort the rubbish as well.


Brrr it does sound bit cold. Stay warm don't need you catching chill. We are having a couple cooler nights here but not a clod as you will get. Had a lovely thunder and lightening storm last night. Boy was I glad I'd closed the windows my floor would have been rather wet this morning.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

No time to read tonight again. I think the summary on Friday will be my opportunity to catch up with the happenings of this week. Last night and again tonight Matthew and I as well as other helpers peeled, washed and crinkle cut 7 gallon sized zip lock bags of carrot sticks. I also have been actively keeping the prize table stocked as well as setting out and taking care of the prizes for memory verses. Since my life is not crazy enough, my brakes on my car decided to go out on me right after work. I made it safely to the mechanics and now we will juggle schedules with the remaining vehicles in the family. DS#1 has offered me his vehicle and he will walk to work tomorrow unless the weather is really bad. I have made arrangements for Matthew to get to the church in the morning and to get home in the afternoon. I have to work this weekend as well as teach a class on Sunday and be at 2 graduation parties of which I am making fruit and vegetables trays for each of them. Good thing I start my vacation next Thursday. So looking forward to getting away from home so that I will have time to kick up my feet and read, knit and visit with family.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pacer, with all the rushing around that you do I think you should be re named Racer! Glad you are going to get some rest time soon.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Gwenie glad the suggestion I sent has helped somewhat with the medicine. I sure hope it continues to work for you.You are in my thoughts. Happy to had a good day.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello from Denise in Sydney. I have spent a few hours this morning trying to catch up on all your news, so thought I should pop on to say Hi and let you know that I have not dropped off the TP. Just not had the time to comment lately. I have recently got back from my "tour of duty" as nurse, looking after a good friend who lives alone after she had breast reduction surgery. Fortunately she lives in far northern NSW, right at the southern end of Queensland's Gold Coast, a very popular holiday destination with a long series of beautiful beaches. The weather is much milder than here in Sydney but unfortunately it rained for 7 of the 8 days I was there. No problem though as we just sat around and talked for most of the time. She was pretty sick for the first 2 days after the op, but after that, not much pain, so not much nursing care required of me. Just help with laundry, cooking and shopping as she couldn't drive for that first week. Back to reality now in Sydney where it has been raining for days and very chilly (well, for us Aussies, not for most of you!) Now it is sunny and mild - long may it last!

Thanks to the summary queens for your work each week - it is great for people like me who pop in infrequently.

Wishing good health to those of you who are not well. Wherever it is hot, hope you can stay cool, and where it is cold (especially you Julie - NZ temps seem particularly cold last few days), hope you can stay warm. Thank goodness our temps have been better these last few days. We have no heating here! Have gas central heating (has not worked for years - in the too hard to fix basket) and the a/c has not worked for 12 months. Think it just needs to be re-gassed but DH is too busy doing other jobs and he refuses to pay someone else to do it when he can do it himself. Honestly, sometimes I could scream! But this is a fight I am never going to win.

Must get off the computer and get to my knitting. I am knitting a baby cardigan for a friend to give to a baby due to be born sometime in July, so I'd like to have it finished by the beginning of the month in case he comes early. Have finished increasing for the sleeves so not much more knitting to do, then the dreaded sewing up. Fortunately no separate bands to pick up and knit - they were part of the pattern - so might be finished today if I make a start.

Take care everyone, and happy knitting,
Denise


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Pacer you have so much on your plate, don't know how you do it. How you will have a very relaxing vacation.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> ok you minion lovers - check out these slippers. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/minion-crochet-booties?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=83bc54079b-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-83bc54079b-60616885


Those are so cute! Love those minions!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I need to warm up a bit- in parts of the south island it got down to -15 and -20 overnight, we also have had another frost, though nowhere near as heavy. Must sort the rubbish as well.


OMG, I didn't realize it got so cold there. Keep warm, you don't want to get sick


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jknappva said:


> People have been generous donating to the fund for Little William's (Guillermo)care. In less than 24 hours, they've raised over $10,000. They said if the total is more than is needed for his care, it will go to help the herd and either improve the barn or build one.
> The Foundation is great for helping the wild horses.
> Junek


That's so wonderful. There are many kind people in this world; they just aren't loud about it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> ok you minion lovers - check out these slippers. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/minion-crochet-booties?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=83bc54079b-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-83bc54079b-60616885


They are so cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't know what's wrong with this site today, but it has been so slow to open and two of my posts have disappeared into the ether! I'll try to post this picture of DS, DDIL and Caitlin, but I don't know if it'll work....here goes!


What a beautiful photo of a happy family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was better than what was happening to me with Chrome- I got riddled with viruses for a while trying to sort the problem out- I have used Firefox on my Vista machine.


I've got Chrome too but I seldom use it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had to learn to live without my TV, though this last six months- you can do it - what I really would be sunk without is my telephone.


I would certainly miss the Internet & TV if we didn't have it. I don't talk on the phone much but it is also needed at times.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My internet provider offers MacAfee free. But it made my computer run so slowly that I deleted it. I now have two free programs and they protect my computer from viruses and malware.
> junek


I used to have MacAfee but always had to pay big bucks for it. No indication that I might get it for free. Cancelled it and just use Avast and a malware program. What programs do you have?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Julie! And PLEASE don't let your phone die!!! Okay I'm really out of here; going to go take evening meds and will probably hit the hay early. Kind of tired but it has been a good day. TTYL


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to read tonight again. I think the summary on Friday will be my opportunity to catch up with the happenings of this week. Last night and again tonight Matthew and I as well as other helpers peeled, washed and crinkle cut 7 gallon sized zip lock bags of carrot sticks. I also have been actively keeping the prize table stocked as well as setting out and taking care of the prizes for memory verses. Since my life is not crazy enough, my brakes on my car decided to go out on me right after work. I made it safely to the mechanics and now we will juggle schedules with the remaining vehicles in the family. .


You Have been busy. Sorry about your car's brakes. Glad you made it to the mechanic's without too much trouble.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Pacer, with all the rushing around that you do I think you should be re named Racer! Glad you are going to get some rest time soon.


I agrees, one of these days you are going to meet yourself coming :lol: :lol:
I don't know how you can keep up the pace.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Brrr it does sound bit cold. Stay warm don't need you catching chill. We are having a couple cooler nights here but not a clod as you will get. Had a lovely thunder and lightening storm last night. Boy was I glad I'd closed the windows my floor would have been rather wet this morning.


I made one visit down to Central with the kids in summer- very different then- hot and dry! I think I will be glad when this winter is over!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, I didn't realize it got so cold there. Keep warm, you don't want to get sick


It actually is rare, Bonnie- but the weather is doing odd things!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would certainly miss the Internet & TV if we didn't have it. I don't talk on the phone much but it is also needed at times.


 :thumbup: with your busy schedule you need ways to relax!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, Wonderful photo of your DS & family.

June that poor colt, amazing they were able to save him & great that there have been so many donations.

Gwen, I'm glad you are feeling a little better with Pearlones advise. Were you stiff today after your tumblelast night?

We have Apple computers & an IPad & have had no issues with viruses or malware, touch wood.

For a change I didn't work outside today, cleaned the house, laundry all done & made a cake. 
I spent this evening tearing out the sweater I've been making for myself, I decided to lengthen the back & one front to match the longer one rather than just pull out the one front, I'd rather have it a little longer than to short
I was watching a documentary called Bannockburn on the history channel, I love that channel, so much to learn.
A chunk fell off one of my teeth a couple of days ago, I wanted to go to the dentist at the Reserve but he is away this week so I will have to go to North Battleford on Thursday. It's not hurting but I'm afraid. To leave it in case it starts aching while we are away.

.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think you forgot to add the link?


I think you're right. Lets try again
http://www.ruralhealthaustralia.gov.au/internet/rha/publishing.nsf/Content/Patient_Assisted_Travel_Schemes


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't know what's wrong with this site today, but it has been so slow to open and two of my posts have disappeared into the ether! I'll try to post this picture of DS, DDIL and Caitlin, but I don't know if it'll work....here goes!


What a gorgeous shot.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> We haven't had to worry about cool weather in quite a while. It's been HOT, HOT, HOT since the first of May. The month of May was the hottest on record and I think June is going to be close. Our heat index today was 109 with humidity of 70%....can we say miserable??? LOL!
> JUnek


At least when we are that hot we don't normally have the humidity as well. I winge about our summer but it could be so much worse! And when I start to complain about being cold I remeber that it is so much nicer than being hot.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oooooo.....put me on that list too! And anyone wanting to come clean my house I'll gladly let you do that too! ROFL


Well I'm not going to volunteer for either. I need someone to do them (well the bins are outside and I don't notice them smealling so I will be happy with just housework)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Pacer, with all the rushing around that you do I think you should be re named Racer! Glad you are going to get some rest time soon.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello from Denise in Sydney. I have spent a few hours this morning trying to catch up on all your news, so thought I should pop on to say Hi and let you know that I have not dropped off the TP. Just not had the time to comment lately. I have recently got back from my "tour of duty" as nurse, looking after a good friend who lives alone after she had breast reduction surgery. Fortunately she lives in far northern NSW, right at the southern end of Queensland's Gold Coast, a very popular holiday destination with a long series of beautiful beaches. The weather is much milder than here in Sydney but unfortunately it rained for 7 of the 8 days I was there. No problem though as we just sat around and talked for most of the time. She was pretty sick for the first 2 days after the op, but after that, not much pain, so not much nursing care required of me. Just help with laundry, cooking and shopping as she couldn't drive for that first week. Back to reality now in Sydney where it has been raining for days and very chilly (well, for us Aussies, not for most of you!) Now it is sunny and mild - long may it last!
> 
> Thanks to the summary queens for your work each week - it is great for people like me who pop in infrequently.
> 
> ...


It was good that your friend wasn't unwell for long as it meant you could both catch up and enjoy the time.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of the little guy.
> Junek


What a gorgeous little man, and how placid for a wild horse. Glad he is now doing well and hope he continues to do so well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oooooo.....put me on that list too! And anyone wanting to come clean my house I'll gladly let you do that too! ROFL


Gwen I'm glad you are feeling better hopefully what Cheri suggested will keep working and you will be able to keep taking the medication 
As for a list I'm in on the house cleaning one although I think it's a bigger house I need with more cupboard space so I can put everything away out of sight 
Sonja


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I only live about 40 minutes from my dr's office, IF the drawbridge doesn't have a lift for river traffic. When his secretary schedules me for a 8 am lab appointment, I remind her I'm not around the corner. I avoid the rush hour traffic. 7 am to 9 am is sit and wait time. With a city on a peninsula and only 2 streets that run the length of it (not counting the Interstate! And who wants to fight that traffic to go 3 miles!)
> we know there will be traffic up the kazoo!
> People who live in the city have no idea what rural people go through traveling for necessary appointments. when we lived in the country and the children were young, my oldest daughter cut her foot while playing. We took her to the Rescue Squad because if we'd waited for them, it probably would have taken from 1 to 2 hours for her to get medical attention. Almost all rural Rescue Squads are volunteers and sometimes you have to wait for them to get to the station to come and help!
> Junek


Know the feeling, when I lived in Townsville, I once had someone in Perth ask if I could slip over to Logan, on the southside of Brisbane to pick up something for my party plan stuff. They were not too happy when I replied that it was a 2 day trip one way so not happening.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> We've had to re-set our modem and router for our wi-fi twice in the last 2 days and that's unusual. It usually only has to be re-set after we have a thunderstorm. After I saw on FB about the solar flares, I'm thinking that was the cause.
> It would really be neat if the Aurora Borealis was visible as far south as Virginia but I doubt they will be.
> Junek


The Aurora Borealis was visible as far south as Devon in the UK a couple of night ago. That's to the south west of us but I don't think it would ever be visible here - too much light pollution. I really think I need a trip to Iceland to have any chance of seeing it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Pacer, with all the rushing around that you do I think you should be re named Racer! Glad you are going to get some rest time soon.


I agree with Martina , Mary I don't know how you remember everything I bet even your shadow can't keep up with you 😄
but I think all the helping you do at your church is a good thing , you are a good person Mary and when you do go on vacation put your feet up and rest you deserve it 
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> No time to read tonight again. I think the summary on Friday will be my opportunity to catch up with the happenings of this week. Last night and again tonight Matthew and I as well as other helpers peeled, washed and crinkle cut 7 gallon sized zip lock bags of carrot sticks. I also have been actively keeping the prize table stocked as well as setting out and taking care of the prizes for memory verses. Since my life is not crazy enough, my brakes on my car decided to go out on me right after work. I made it safely to the mechanics and now we will juggle schedules with the remaining vehicles in the family. DS#1 has offered me his vehicle and he will walk to work tomorrow unless the weather is really bad. I have made arrangements for Matthew to get to the church in the morning and to get home in the afternoon. I have to work this weekend as well as teach a class on Sunday and be at 2 graduation parties of which I am making fruit and vegetables trays for each of them. Good thing I start my vacation next Thursday. So looking forward to getting away from home so that I will have time to kick up my feet and read, knit and visit with family.


You will be soooo ready for that vacation when it comes! Please take care of yourself in the meantime.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would certainly miss the Internet & TV if we didn't have it. I don't talk on the phone much but it is also needed at times.


I would miss the internet but not the TV very rarely watch it hence why my baby blanket is not finished as I thought I could make it while watching something but I seem to watch less and less . Here in England ordinary TV just seems to be either boring soaps or reality shows or someone who was once a celebrity now traveling somewhere 
Like you Bonnie I don't talk on the phone much would much rather talk face to face 
Sonja


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> ok you minion lovers - check out these slippers. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/minion-crochet-booties?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=83bc54079b-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-83bc54079b-60616885


mmmmmmmmmm I need big kid and adult sizes but this has given me ideas to follow up for Christmas gifts.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KateB said:


> Don't know what's wrong with this site today, but it has been so slow to open and two of my posts have disappeared into the ether! I'll try to post this picture of DS, DDIL and Caitlin, but I don't know if it'll work....here goes!


Beautiful


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I would miss the internet but not the TV very rarely watch it hence why my baby blanket is not finished as I thought I could make it while watching something but I seem to watch less and less . Here in England ordinary TV just seems to be either boring soaps or reality shows or someone who was once a celebrity now traveling somewhere
> Like you Bonnie I don't talk on the phone much would much rather talk face to face
> Sonja


Same here Sonja. i really watch very little TV these days and I certainly don't want to pay huge sums of money for satellite TV. When I'm staying at DDs house where she has Sky I still don't find anything that's particularly appealing. On the rare occasions when there's something I really want to watch, there's still a 50% chance I'll fall asleep half way through unless I'm knitting at the same time!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have Malwarebytes, but for some reason MacAfee has been trying to install- I understand it is unwise to have competing anti-virus programs.


Also unwise to have 2 different versions of the one program on together. I admit to not liking MacAfee or Norton due to both the cost involved and the fact that I have seen both these programs fail badly to the point the the harddrives had to be trashed and replaced.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Same here Sonja. i really watch very little TV these days and I certainly don't want to pay huge sums of money for satellite TV. When I'm staying at DDs house where she has Sky I still don't find anything that's particularly appealing. On the rare occasions when there's something I really want to watch, there's still a 50% chance I'll fall asleep half way through unless I'm knitting at the same time!


They put an awful lot of repeat programmes on as well now . I can be heard to mutter that if I am only able to watch shows from the 70/80s can I pay 70/80s TV licence payments. I would much rather knit or read a book
Sonja


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I need to warm up a bit- in parts of the south island it got down to -15 and -20 overnight, we also have had another frost, though nowhere near as heavy. Must sort the rubbish as well.


Stay safe with the cold and watch for that nasty ice that likes to make people lose balance. Sitting here, outside there is a frosty feel to the air but nice and warm, taking full advantage of the reverse cycle air while I can. Shed will be heated with 3 halogen heaters and putting up a wall of pergola walls to try and keep some of that warmth in. Will probably put the pergola walls around the bed, will get 4 curtain rods to tie to the bed posts to hang them from. Bed will have the electric blanket put back on and probably have another blanket on top of the doona as well. Not planning to be cold much, but will be slowly insulating my side of the shed. Am planning, down the track to construct a proper wall down the middle of the shed and will insulate it. 
Will have to work out some safe way of insulating the roof around the lights and vents.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was better than what was happening to me with Chrome- I got riddled with viruses for a while trying to sort the problem out- I have used Firefox on my Vista machine.


Interesting, went to Chrome when IE decided not to play the game on this little XP machine, run AVG Free on it and have had no problems whatsoever. Waiting for Windows 10 b4 I work out the finances for another machine.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> People have been generous donating to the fund for Little William's (Guillermo)care. In less than 24 hours, they've raised over $10,000. They said if the total is more than is needed for his care, it will go to help the herd and either improve the barn or build one.
> The Foundation is great for helping the wild horses.
> Junek


What a great effort! I hope the little guy does well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Don't know what's wrong with this site today, but it has been so slow to open and two of my posts have disappeared into the ether! I'll try to post this picture of DS, DDIL and Caitlin, but I don't know if it'll work....here goes!


What a gorgeous photo.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Talking of the Aurora Australis, Tasmania is a good place to see it.

I found this pic (hit link) on the Aurora Australis Tasmania facebook page. This is an open group page.

http://scontent-lax1-1.xx.fbcdn.net...=95fe4a7a094d56916d09513c4878455d&oe=56226954


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Must be slightly off my rocker, have a number of wips and ufos so decided to start an Abstract Cat Afghan for my bed. One of the ufos is a custom order fridge towel that will be completed in next 2 days. Taking it to coffee morning, picking up a suitable shower rings to make sure it meets the requested length.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello from Denise in Sydney. I have spent a few hours this morning trying to catch up on all your news, so thought I should pop on to say Hi and let you know that I have not dropped off the TP. Just not had the time to comment lately. I have recently got back from my "tour of duty" as nurse, looking after a good friend who lives alone after she had breast reduction surgery. Fortunately she lives in far northern NSW, right at the southern end of Queensland's Gold Coast, a very popular holiday destination with a long series of beautiful beaches. The weather is much milder than here in Sydney but unfortunately it rained for 7 of the 8 days I was there. No problem though as we just sat around and talked for most of the time. She was pretty sick for the first 2 days after the op, but after that, not much pain, so not much nursing care required of me. Just help with laundry, cooking and shopping as she couldn't drive for that first week. Back to reality now in Sydney where it has been raining for days and very chilly (well, for us Aussies, not for most of you!) Now it is sunny and mild - long may it last!
> 
> Denise


Wish I had known you were that close, would have found some way to meet up. Perhaps next time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Same here Sonja. i really watch very little TV these days and I certainly don't want to pay huge sums of money for satellite TV. When I'm staying at DDs house where she has Sky I still don't find anything that's particularly appealing. On the rare occasions when there's something I really want to watch, there's still a 50% chance I'll fall asleep half way through unless I'm knitting at the same time!


I'm another one who rarely watches TV. If I had to pay for a licence not sure I would bother with one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Know the feeling, when I lived in Townsville, I once had someone in Perth ask if I could slip over to Logan, on the southside of Brisbane to pick up something for my party plan stuff. They were not too happy when I replied that it was a 2 day trip one way so not happening.


Well that wasn't very co-operative of you was it? :-D :-D :-D 
It's really odd that she didn't get it as WA is so huge


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well that wasn't very co-operative of you was it? :-D :-D :-D
> It's really odd that she didn't get it as WA is so huge


I know, how hard would it have been for her to check a map before making that stupid suggestion.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Gwen* glad you felt a bit better today- long may it last!


Ditto


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I saw a map that showed they would be pretty far down--even northern NM (though not far enough south for me  ). Let me see if I can find it again.
> 
> I found an article that said some in Virginia could see them last night, so maybe!


Of course, any time there's any activity expected in the sky, we have clouds and/or rain. And we had a really long storm last night so if there were any Northern Lights this far south, we missed them.
But we're in the very southern part of the state so they might not have been visible here.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

OOPS! did it again!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Gwen I'm glad you are feeling better hopefully what Cheri suggested will keep working and you will be able to keep taking the medication
> As for a list I'm in on the house cleaning one although I think it's a bigger house I need with more cupboard space so I can put everything away out of sight
> Sonja


I am in on wanting a house with more cupboard space! I had one, now I don't- hence my problem trying to unpack and sort- especially when I would rather knit!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is unusually cold, although Central Otago does record the coldest temperatures that we get. We are predicted for another frost tonight- I am heating my bedroom, but just can't afford to heat the whole house. I have posted my application for insulation so hope that doesn't take too long. I very nearly went to live in Central Otago in 1978.


I sincerely hope you get information about the insulation before too long. But we both know how slow the government works!
And we're at the opposite end of the temperature gauge! Our air conditioner decided to quit last night. I've been concerned about it for the last few days....sort of subconsciously knew something wasn't right I guess. We've had such really hot weather lately. I managed to wait until 6 am to call the emergency maintenance number. The young man who was on call just lives across the street in another apartment complex and he was here within 15 minutes. He hasn't been working here very long and said he wasn't allowed to work on the air conditioner. But he brought us a large portable free-standing air conditioning unit until our regular maintenance man gets here in about 20 minutes from now. It's cooled it off nicely so far. I hope the main unit just needs freeon. I'm sure the a/c is the original one and the apartments are 20 years old!
Please stay as warm as possible!
Sorry...it seems I've written a book!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I would miss the internet but not the TV very rarely watch it hence why my baby blanket is not finished as I thought I could make it while watching something but I seem to watch less and less . Here in England ordinary TV just seems to be either boring soaps or reality shows or someone who was once a celebrity now traveling somewhere
> Like you Bonnie I don't talk on the phone much would much rather talk face to face
> Sonja


That is difficult when most of your friends live thousands of miles away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Also unwise to have 2 different versions of the one program on together. I admit to not liking MacAfee or Norton due to both the cost involved and the fact that I have seen both these programs fail badly to the point the the harddrives had to be trashed and replaced.


Cost is largely what has been putting me off them both- especially when you can get free, which appears to work ok.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Stay safe with the cold and watch for that nasty ice that likes to make people lose balance. Sitting here, outside there is a frosty feel to the air but nice and warm, taking full advantage of the reverse cycle air while I can. Shed will be heated with 3 halogen heaters and putting up a wall of pergola walls to try and keep some of that warmth in. Will probably put the pergola walls around the bed, will get 4 curtain rods to tie to the bed posts to hang them from. Bed will have the electric blanket put back on and probably have another blanket on top of the doona as well. Not planning to be cold much, but will be slowly insulating my side of the shed. Am planning, down the track to construct a proper wall down the middle of the shed and will insulate it.
> Will have to work out some safe way of insulating the roof around the lights and vents.


I was wondering what sort of insulation there would be, You probably will need it before Summer I would think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Interesting, went to Chrome when IE decided not to play the game on this little XP machine, run AVG Free on it and have had no problems whatsoever. Waiting for Windows 10 b4 I work out the finances for another machine.


Chrome tells me I need an up-date but I have been unable to get anything to happen- tried several times- that was when the viruses got in. IE seems to be ok this time, so far.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

It's good to hear from you, Denise. You've been busy with your nursing of a good friend. But it sounds as if you had a good time visiting with her after she recuperated.
Our temperatures are so extreme here that we have to have working heat and air conditioning!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

budasha said:


> I used to have MacAfee but always had to pay big bucks for it. No indication that I might get it for free. Cancelled it and just use Avast and a malware program. What programs do you have?


I have Avast and a free malware program my son installed. Have no idea what it is. But they're both great. Haven't had a problem since I installed them and I use Chrome all the time.
I think the MacAfee program is probably outdated. But after it made my computer so slow it was almost useless, I would never install it again.
Junek


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was wondering what sort of insulation there would be, You probably will need it before Summer I would think.


Most likely glass fibre batts or my wool stash, either would work well, I think. Was thinking of getting a pack of batts at a time, and slowly putting it between existing steel wall and some paneling that I would also get a panel at a time. Could always stack my stash around my bed or chair.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Night all, time for bed. Everyone stay safe.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> At least when we are that hot we don't normally have the humidity as well. I winge about our summer but it could be so much worse! And when I start to complain about being cold I remeber that it is so much nicer than being hot.


I always say that and I ALWAYS complain anyway! I wish it could just be spring or autumn weather all the time!! That's usually the best weather.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I sincerely hope you get information about the insulation before too long. But we both know how slow the government works!
> And we're at the opposite end of the temperature gauge! Our air conditioner decided to quit last night. I've been concerned about it for the last few days....sort of subconsciously knew something wasn't right I guess. We've had such really hot weather lately. I managed to wait until 6 am to call the emergency maintenance number. The young man who was on call just lives across the street in another apartment complex and he was here within 15 minutes. He hasn't been working here very long and said he wasn't allowed to work on the air conditioner. But he brought us a large portable free-standing air conditioning unit until our regular maintenance man gets here in about 20 minutes from now. It's cooled it off nicely so far. I hope the main unit just needs freeon. I'm sure the a/c is the original one and the apartments are 20 years old!
> Please stay as warm as possible!
> Sorry...it seems I've written a book!
> Junek


I do hope you get it sorted quickly!
I am sitting here with my mohair throw round my shoulders. Can run only the drier OR the heater, and chose to dry the washing I had done. My hot water bottle must have slid somewhere because I have been unable to locate it. It is definitely cold again - which I am not grumbling about if the weather holds and it is another sunny day- I need the grass to be cut again, especially as I now have the motor mower back, and my young friends will not be forced to use the rather blunt electric one. The temperatures have been warm enough to allow the grass still to grow, but I need to look around again and find someone that will cut it on a regular basis.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Most likely glass fibre batts or my wool stash, either would work well, I think. Was thinking of getting a pack of batts at a time, and slowly putting it between existing steel wall and some paneling that I would also get a panel at a time. Could always stack my stash around my bed or chair.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I would miss the internet but not the TV very rarely watch it hence why my baby blanket is not finished as I thought I could make it while watching something but I seem to watch less and less . Here in England ordinary TV just seems to be either boring soaps or reality shows or someone who was once a celebrity now traveling somewhere
> Like you Bonnie I don't talk on the phone much would much rather talk face to face
> Sonja


If it weren't for the two history tv channels we get, I doubt I'd watch much tv....usually it's just background noise....sound turned low while I'm knitting or online.. And more and more reality shows are scheduled. BORING!! How many cooking shows and survival shows are they going to put on?! They're useless. but they're cheap and that's the only thing the powers that be care about!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I always say that and I ALWAYS complain anyway! I wish it could just be spring or autumn weather all the time!! That's usually the best weather.
> Junek


Certainly Spring and Autumn are usually the best for me- but this year Autumn was very hot, too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Talking of the Aurora Australis, Tasmania is a good place to see it.
> 
> I found this pic (hit link) on the Aurora Australis Tasmania facebook page. This is an open group page.
> 
> http://scontent-lax1-1.xx.fbcdn.net...=95fe4a7a094d56916d09513c4878455d&oe=56226954


There were some gorgeous pictures on our weather channel of the Southern Lights in Australia but I have no idea where they were taken. And they've showed some pictures Scott Kelly, the astronaut took from space. Even though the solar flares cause problems, the lights are really spectacular!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

When I saw this picture of my sister's kitty diva, Sundae, I knew I had to share it. I was thinking how perfect it would be as inspiration for one of Matthew's drawings. Of course, we really don't know what inspires an artist, do we!?
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry about your car's brakes and so thankful you are safe. Yes, your life sounds so hectic. Can't imagine how you get it all done. Will be happy for you to have a vaation soon. You certainly deserve it!



pacer said:


> No time to read tonight again. I think the summary on Friday will be my opportunity to catch up with the happenings of this week. Last night and again tonight Matthew and I as well as other helpers peeled, washed and crinkle cut 7 gallon sized zip lock bags of carrot sticks. I also have been actively keeping the prize table stocked as well as setting out and taking care of the prizes for memory verses. Since my life is not crazy enough, my brakes on my car decided to go out on me right after work. I made it safely to the mechanics and now we will juggle schedules with the remaining vehicles in the family. DS#1 has offered me his vehicle and he will walk to work tomorrow unless the weather is really bad. I have made arrangements for Matthew to get to the church in the morning and to get home in the afternoon. I have to work this weekend as well as teach a class on Sunday and be at 2 graduation parties of which I am making fruit and vegetables trays for each of them. Good thing I start my vacation next Thursday. So looking forward to getting away from home so that I will have time to kick up my feet and read, knit and visit with family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jknappva said:


> When I saw this picture of my sister's kitty diva, Sundae, I knew I had to share it. I was thinking how perfect it would be as inspiration for one of Matthew's drawings. Of course, we really don't know what inspires an artist, do we!?
> Junek


She's very pretty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A photo of Mt Cook from yesterday when it was -20 C down there.

Not sure if it will work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, I was bruised and stiff after the second fall. Need to invest in bubble wrap for sure...LOL. I forget who asked if I get dizzy before falling but no dizziness; just not steady on my feet. Ridiculousness abounds.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, Wonderful photo of your DS & family.
> 
> June that poor colt, amazing they were able to save him & great that there have been so many donations.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a majestic picture.


Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of Mt Cook from yesterday when it was -20 C down there.
> 
> Not sure if it will work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very tired this morning so I'm off to take a nap. TTYL


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Interesting, went to Chrome when IE decided not to play the game on this little XP machine, run AVG Free on it and have had no problems whatsoever. Waiting for Windows 10 b4 I work out the finances for another machine.


I have Chrome which I like but every now and again it decides not to play nice and I have to revert to IE for a while. Then for no obvious reason it seems OK again. I run AVG too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm another one who rarely watches TV. If I had to pay for a licence not sure I would bother with one.


One of the perks of being old - I don't have to pay for a TV licence any more!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I always say that and I ALWAYS complain anyway! I wish it could just be spring or autumn weather all the time!! That's usually the best weather.
> Junek


My favourites as well. Tend to prefer autumn simply because in spring while loving the weather I'm also thinking of the heat to come!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of Mt Cook from yesterday when it was -20 C down there.
> 
> Not sure if it will work.


stunning. A little cold.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> One of the perks of being old - I don't have to pay for a TV licence any more!


Didn't know that they become free. But as I'm never likely to live inthe UK again it won't affect me too much!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I should be heading of to bed- but I have one strap of Sonyas sandals to go (other than the little bit of sttiching up) and would like to get them done before I go to bed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> The Aurora Borealis was visible as far south as Devon in the UK a couple of night ago. That's to the south west of us but I don't think it would ever be visible here - too much light pollution. I really think I need a trip to Iceland to have any chance of seeing it.


I've seen them a lot when I was young in Sweden and I've been lucky enough to see them here too . About 10 years ago I volunteered to go on sons school trip to Alton towers on the way home late at night the kids spotted green lights moving through the sky they came up with theories of spaceships , strong lights , even American stealth planes till I explained what they were actually seeing 😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is difficult when most of your friends live thousands of miles away.


That's true Julie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Know the feeling, when I lived in Townsville, I once had someone in Perth ask if I could slip over to Logan, on the southside of Brisbane to pick up something for my party plan stuff. They were not too happy when I replied that it was a 2 day trip one way so not happening.


I once attended a training session in Boston, one of the women at it was from Atlanta. She. Said her boyfriend came to Quebec canoeing each summer & maybe she could stop over for a quick visit while he was canoeing. I said sure, it will only take you 4 days to drive here :roll: She had no concept of how big Canada is


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> If it weren't for the two history tv channels we get, I doubt I'd watch much tv....usually it's just background noise....sound turned low while I'm knitting or online.. And more and more reality shows are scheduled. BORING!! How many cooking shows and survival shows are they going to put on?! They're useless. but they're cheap and that's the only thing the powers that be care about!
> Junek


So here in the UK is not the only place that makes all these cheap shows 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> When I saw this picture of my sister's kitty diva, Sundae, I knew I had to share it. I was thinking how perfect it would be as inspiration for one of Matthew's drawings. Of course, we really don't know what inspires an artist, do we!?
> Junek


That's a lovely picture June


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> She's very pretty.


You should be proud of your great nephew Liz he did really well . Congratulations to him 🎊🎓
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Same here Sonja. i really watch very little TV these days and I certainly don't want to pay huge sums of money for satellite TV. When I'm staying at DDs house where she has Sky I still don't find anything that's particularly appealing. On the rare occasions when there's something I really want to watch, there's still a 50% chance I'll fall asleep half way through unless I'm knitting at the same time!


TV is better than a sleeping pill for my DH, he watches about 5 minutes & s out. Usually with the remote clutched in his hand :roll: (That a running joke among our friends). I hate reality TV, I watch documentaries & police drama NCIS & the like & rarely a movie as we don't get many of those worth watching. Thank goodness for DVR as I can tape & watch whenever.
I always knit when watching.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> TV is better than a sleeping pill for my DH, he watches about 5 minutes & s out. Usually with the remote clutched in his hand :roll: (That a running joke among our friends). I hate reality TV, I watch documentaries & police drama NCIS & the like & rarely a movie as we don't get many of those worth watching. Thank goodness for DVR as I can tape & watch whenever.
> I always knit when watching.


Must admit I like NCIS & the like too really like elementary 
My husband does the exact same thing always has . What we laugh at is when I turn the TV off he jumps up and says I was watching that 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I should be heading of to bed- but I have one strap of Sonyas sandals to go (other than the little bit of sttiching up) and would like to get them done before I go to bed.


Thanks Margaret


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> If it weren't for the two history tv channels we get, I doubt I'd watch much tv....usually it's just background noise....sound turned low while I'm knitting or online.. And more and more reality shows are scheduled. BORING!! How many cooking shows and survival shows are they going to put on?! They're useless. but they're cheap and that's the only thing the powers that be care about!
> Junek


IT drives me crazy, in the 70's we had al the good old comedies & lots of other good shows & it was free, even if we only had 4 channels. Now we have 100's of channels, it costs a fortune & they fill them with crap! As of a couple of years ago we have to subscribe to satellite to even get the local Lloydminster channels. When we moved to Saskatchewan in 1970 the only channel was CBC


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of Mt Cook from yesterday when it was -20 C down there.
> 
> Not sure if it will work.


Beautiful, looks like it could be in B.C.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've seen them a lot when I was young in Sweden and I've been lucky enough to see them here too . About 10 years ago I volunteered to go on sons school trip to Alton towers on the way home late at night the kids spotted green lights moving through the sky they came up with theories of spaceships , strong lights , even American stealth planes till I explained what they were actually seeing 😄
> Sonja


We see them lots here, the colder it gets in winter the brighter they see to be.
I don't see them much in summer as I'm not out & about when it's dark as the days are so long.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Must admit I like NCIS & the like too really like elementary
> My husband does the exact same thing always has . What we laugh at is when I turn the TV off he jumps up and says I was watching that
> Sonja


Again, I think we are married to the same man :roll: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Liz, congratulations to your nephew.

June, great photo, I agree that would be a great one for Matthew to do.

Heather, hope you can get the insulation problem worked out & the place set up how you like it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We see them lots here, the colder it gets in winter the brighter they see to be.
> I don't see them much in summer as I'm not out & about when it's dark as the days are so long.


How I miss those long summer days where we lived in the middle of the summer it got dark for about 2 hours at the most if you could call it dark 
Where my auntie lived at the edge of artic circle no really dark at all . We used to travel up further to see midnight sun 
On the other hand don't really miss the long dark winters miss the snow but not the darkness 
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've seen them a lot when I was young in Sweden and I've been lucky enough to see them here too . About 10 years ago I volunteered to go on sons school trip to Alton towers on the way home late at night the kids spotted green lights moving through the sky they came up with theories of spaceships , strong lights , even American stealth planes till I explained what they were actually seeing 😄
> Sonja


You lucky lady! I'm sure you're far enough north to have a fair chance of seeing them if they're around over northern England.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I once attended a training session in Boston, one of the women at it was from Atlanta. She. Said her boyfriend came to Quebec canoeing each summer & maybe she could stop over for a quick visit while he was canoeing. I said sure, it will only take you 4 days to drive here :roll: She had no concept of how big Canada is


One of my Canadian cousins who was at university in Vancouver, bought an old car to drive home to Toronto one year. It took him a good week to get home!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well here are the sandals (no buttons yet). And the first Squircle- feels really comfortable on though I haven't worn it for more than the photo.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Don't think I posted my last club socks either so here they come. These were Melissa's yarn but the pattern came form Solefull Socks- sonamed becuase the socks start from the sole up. No idea what they are like to wear as they are going into the 2nd Feats in Socks exhibition Friday (as are the baby sandals and Squircle). Some of you will have seen the one that Melissa from Stranded in Oz posted on Facebook as well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> You lucky lady! I'm sure you're far enough north to have a fair chance of seeing them if they're around over northern England.


Kielder observatory in Northumberland is a great place to go to see them or just round that area or near Hadrians wall both not far from me apparently 2of the best places to see the skies and the lights because no light pollution 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Again, I think we are married to the same man :roll: :lol:


Long lost cousins maybe 😄
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We would really miss you Julie if you didn't have a computer I will keep my fingers crossed that yours and everybody else's keep working
> I read somewhere that when there is lots of activity on the sun with lots of solar flare ups that it can cause problems with all the communications networks unless that is just one of the excuses they give out to keep us all from complaining 😄
> Sonja


The solar flares really do cause problems with communications networks.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> You lucky lady! I'm sure you're far enough north to have a fair chance of seeing them if they're around over northern England.


Here's a link to some great photos of them. Here they are usually more like the green photos.

http://earthsky.org/todays-image/geomagnetic-storm-strikes-awesome-auroras?utm_source=EarthSky+News&utm_campaign=79abf1b6ab-EarthSky_News&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c643945d79-79abf1b6ab-394023981


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I am so excited, freedom is so close, as much as I love my mother, I need space from her as well. Sunday is the official first day of their move, hopefully shed will be cleared b4 then and I can get my space set up somewhat. Will take time to get properly set up, given I will be helping seniors move to their new unit as well.


It will be good for all of you! Hope you get your own space set up soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How I miss those long summer days where we lived in the middle of the summer it got dark for about 2 hours at the most if you could call it dark
> Where my auntie lived at the edge of artic circle no really dark at all . We used to travel up further to see midnight sun
> On the other hand don't really miss the long dark winters miss the snow but not the darkness
> Sonja


Yes, we certainly pay with the dark winter days but I love the summer. My cousins from Ontario were amazed how late it stays light.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> If you can get Dr. Oz' program for June 22nd, check out the conversation concerning alternative medicines. One of them was the use of lemon peel and/or warm lemon water for acid reflux.


Thanks


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I am, Tami. She's my angel. She takes really good care of me even with her health problems.
> Junek


I know you are! Sounds like you are both pretty special ladies!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well here are the sandals (no buttons yet). And the first Squircle- feels really comfortable on though I haven't worn it for more than the photo.


Margaret they look lovely I just knew yours would look nicer than mine . I just have to practice more especially the picking up stitches part . I'm trying always to make some that start at the strap so I can by pass the picking up part . Thank you for trying them out 
The socks look lovely too although the second pair made me blink with all the colours 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

marlark said:


> I am just reading this weeks tp after so long away and find so many old friends still regularly posting. I am sure you all have been wondering what happened to me. The challanges to my health this year have been overwhelming and I finally told my doc I just could not keep up with all the referral and going here and there to get this test done or that test done and my case was far beyond her capabilities. She referred me to the home program and I am being monitored by very good nurses. I have been having problems with weakness and shortness of breath and more or less confined to my house. I was hospitalized for rehab in
> a transitional unit for a week Last Nov. and with follow-up
> pt and ot at home. I haven't been able to get out much the last year. They finally realized that I do the exercises that they give me and have always done them regularly as part of tai chi which I can no longer do due to loss of balance and strength. I still try and hope that one day I
> will regain enough strength and balance to safely do once more. Julie has kindly kept me apprised of tp activities and doings along the way. The summaries really are a help.
> ...


Prayers going your way.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Kielder observatory in Northumberland is a great place to go to see them or just round that area or near Hadrians wall both not far from me apparently 2of the best places to see the skies and the lights because no light pollution
> Sonja


One thing I Never have to worry about is light pollution :lol: I can only see 2 yard lights from my house, my DS & another neighbor a mile away


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sometimes batteries go bad, too--we have a laptop that runs only on cord (battery is removed because it was causing problems).


I had that issue with my old one. I would still be using it if the screen hadn't died, and would still be using XP! It was a good laptop, and DD even used if for a few years connected to a monitor. When I pulled the battery the other day, it was because I couldn't think of any other way to shut it down in a hurry, because I wasn't sure if I was being attacked by a virus. I don't know what the problem was, but every thing checks out fine now, including having run my anti-virus.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have a professor friend that has only the free version of Evernote, has never needed to get the paid version. He puts all his lectures on it. I figure I won't ever need anything but the free one. Even with all the receipts and patterns I put on I haven't gone over the limit. The best part is if you put Evernote onto a UB drive you can take it with you to any computer even if there is no internet you can still access your work/patterns/receipts and so on. You can also put your photos on it leaving lots of space on your phone to take more photos. :XD: :mrgreen: :thumbup:


I never thought to put Evernote on a USB drive! Or to put photos on it. Hmmmm now I am going to have to go find a big USB drive :-D


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have heard that Internet Explorer is going to be phased out. I don't know how soon but I have had a lot of trouble when I've been using it so I switched to Mozilla Firefox


I've been using Firefox also, for almost a year now, due to having so many problems with Internet Explorer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't know what's wrong with this site today, but it has been so slow to open and two of my posts have disappeared into the ether! I'll try to post this picture of DS, DDIL and Caitlin, but I don't know if it'll work....here goes!


What a beautiful family! Thanks for sharing


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have Malwarebytes, but for some reason MacAfee has been trying to install- I understand it is unwise to have competing anti-virus programs.


Try uninstalling MacAfee. That was on my first computer, and I got a lot of viruses then. You may have not noticed that a box was checked to install it when you joined another site or something. Sometimes they try to sneak it in that way. Yes, it is also my understanding that it isn't wise to run 2 anti-virus programs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad you are feeling better. Hope falling stops.
Kate, lovely picture of family, shows such love and protection.
Julie, stay warm.
Pacer, I don't know how you keep going. I feel like napping just reading all you do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Margaret they look lovely I just knew yours would look nicer than mine . I just have to practice more especially the picking up stitches part . I'm trying always to make some that start at the strap so I can by pass the picking up part . Thank you for trying them out
> The socks look lovely too although the second pair made me blink with all the colours
> Sonja


I've been picking up stitches for decades- since before my teens I would think.
I've had a look at yours again. Can't see the picking up but they look really good. I like your embellishments- you add them and it gives your work a wonderful lift. I don't think that way and don't normally add them (as you see). I'm good at following patterns and working out what someone is trying to say and rewriting it. That is the technical stuff but not coming up with ideas for myself. And after such such a short time of knitting you are designing your own things-to me that is amazing. And your knitting is very good as well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

To all of you attending KAP or you Mary going on vacation saw this and thought of you all 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> To all of you attending KAP or you Mary going on vacation saw this and thought of you all
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Need to show this to the ladies planning a Knitting road trip in September/October


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I used to have it free- then for a minimal cost but now it is big bucks.


Avast has a free version that is good. I have the pay version, mainly because we travel so much, so I get extra protections with the pay version. My computer guru uses the free version.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I've been picking up stitches for decades- since before my teens I would think.
> I've had a look at yours again. Can't see the picking up but they look really good. I like your embellishments- you add them and it gives your work a wonderful lift. I don't think that way and don't normally add them (as you see). I'm good at following patterns and working out what someone is trying to say and rewriting it. That is the technical stuff but not coming up with ideas for myself. And after such such a short time of knitting you are designing your own things-to me that is amazing. And your knitting is very good as well.


 Thank you Margaret for the lovely compliment . I have now got 5 different toppings as I'm calling them and I'm trying think of a way to make a lacy front but not to lacy if you understand that . The only trouble is I've started thinking of a dress I want to do I've got the picture in my head but I think it's a step to far to putting it on needles but I might try 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would really miss all of you, but so far, today it has been ok. The solar flares are real- we have had the Aurora Australis visible on the East Coast of the North Island. Not sure of the interference with networks.


The solar flares and auroras are electrical magnetic fields. Magnets and electronic signals do not mix well!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Marge (and others) for your concern about the RA medicine. I did call the pharmacist and he said it didn't matter what time of day I took the meds or whether or not I ate before hand. I also sent an email to the doctor and the NP (they have a system set up so you can do that)and told them how much stomach pain and naucea I was experiencing. I won't go into their response; didn't find it very helpful. I DID try as Pearlone (Cheri) here on the KTP suggested and did not take the Arava in the morning as I had been doing, made sure I ate a big serving of pasta for dinner and then took the Arava. Last night I woke up only one time with stomach pain and naucea and it was not as severe as it has been and have had NO problems all day (knock on wood). Am following the same routine tonight and hope all goes well. A HUGE THANK YOU to PearlOne (Cheri) and her suggestion. Hope it keeps working. My doctor appoitment isn't until July 22nd; I thought it was this week.
> 
> Today I drove up to North Caroline where DH's cousin is moving to; a town only 2 hours away. She's been living in Alabama 6+ hours away. We had the nicest visit for about 5 hours and then I headed home. It is going to be so good being so much closer and able to visit more often.
> 
> Okay....I'm off to finish catching up and then take the meds. TTYL {{{{HUGS}}}


Gwen, you might try taking your meds in the MIDDLE of your meal, so it has food digesting all around it. It did help for me.

I am glad you had a nice visit with your cousin.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to read tonight again. I think the summary on Friday will be my opportunity to catch up with the happenings of this week. Last night and again tonight Matthew and I as well as other helpers peeled, washed and crinkle cut 7 gallon sized zip lock bags of carrot sticks. I also have been actively keeping the prize table stocked as well as setting out and taking care of the prizes for memory verses. Since my life is not crazy enough, my brakes on my car decided to go out on me right after work. I made it safely to the mechanics and now we will juggle schedules with the remaining vehicles in the family. DS#1 has offered me his vehicle and he will walk to work tomorrow unless the weather is really bad. I have made arrangements for Matthew to get to the church in the morning and to get home in the afternoon. I have to work this weekend as well as teach a class on Sunday and be at 2 graduation parties of which I am making fruit and vegetables trays for each of them. Good thing I start my vacation next Thursday. So looking forward to getting away from home so that I will have time to kick up my feet and read, knit and visit with family.


I am so glad you made it safely to the mechanics! Hope the brakes are fixed quickly for you. I hope you get to really relax during your vacation!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Also unwise to have 2 different versions of the one program on together. I admit to not liking MacAfee or Norton due to both the cost involved and the fact that I have seen both these programs fail badly to the point the the harddrives had to be trashed and replaced.


I don't like Norton either, but it is better than McAffee. I have also used AVG which is, or was, free. Also good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Of course, any time there's any activity expected in the sky, we have clouds and/or rain. And we had a really long storm last night so if there were any Northern Lights this far south, we missed them.
> But we're in the very southern part of the state so they might not have been visible here.
> Junek


Last night was a beautiful night for sky watching here, but as of 11pm we had not seen any aurora. We went to the lake shore specifically to watch.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> She's very pretty.


Congratulations to your great nephew!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> TV is better than a sleeping pill for my DH, he watches about 5 minutes & s out. Usually with the remote clutched in his hand :roll: (That a running joke among our friends). I hate reality TV, I watch documentaries & police drama NCIS & the like & rarely a movie as we don't get many of those worth watching. Thank goodness for DVR as I can tape & watch whenever.
> I always knit when watching.


We have "dueling" remotes! I even paid extra to get the second one. I can turn the volume down when DH has it too loud, and if he gets to switching channels too much while I am trying to watch something he had on that I actually like, I can change it back! He gets the message quickly! I don't change channels on him often, tho.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> To all of you attending KAP or you Mary going on vacation saw this and thought of you all
> Sonja


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well here are the sandals (no buttons yet). And the first Squircle- feels really comfortable on though I haven't worn it for more than the photo.


Thanks for the photos--now I can actually see where the "seam" is, and I think they'll be okay for me to wear (the photo on the pattern makes it look as if it's going further down).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oops! Meant to add that Sonja's sandals came out wonderful--good job, both of you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the sandals....I'll have to be sure to get that pattern should we have any more babies - not my family, probably, but for others.


Budasha - great going to your great nephew.

DGS is at camp today and I hope he doesn't get a headache, but I'm on call just in case. Gives me a chance to thoroughly clean the kitchen and maybe even wax the wood cabinets. 

Dr. wants to keep an eye on blood pressure to see if that may be elevated a bit (it was when we were in the office) so I'll be making a trip there again tomorrow and two times next week.

I'm wondering, too, whether Father's Day had anything to do with getting the headaches. DD and he drew pictures to take to the cemetery for his Dad's grave; that may be weighing on him too. I'll see if I can bring it up naturally and let him talk it out.

DH's fishing trip is going wonderfully - they're catching constantly...not too many lulls in the action. He'll need a vacation from vacation at this rate.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here's a link to some great photos of them. Here they are usually more like the green photos.
> 
> http://earthsky.org/todays-image/geomagnetic-storm-strikes-awesome-auroras?utm_source=EarthSky+News&utm_campaign=79abf1b6ab-EarthSky_News&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c643945d79-79abf1b6ab-394023981


Thanks for that link Bonnie. Some beautiful pictures. I don't mind what colours the aurora comes in - just wish it would come over my house!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a majestic picture.


The Alps are superb! Are you buying Lotto tickets?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> stunning. A little cold.


Definitely on the cold side!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's true Julie


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I once attended a training session in Boston, one of the women at it was from Atlanta. She. Said her boyfriend came to Quebec canoeing each summer & maybe she could stop over for a quick visit while he was canoeing. I said sure, it will only take you 4 days to drive here :roll: She had no concept of how big Canada is


Some people just cannot read maps!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful, looks like it could be in B.C.


You have rather more such mountains in BC, I think, at least judging by what Shirley has posted, and also just looking at maps of Canada!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well here are the sandals (no buttons yet). And the first Squircle- feels really comfortable on though I haven't worn it for more than the photo.


The underside of your computer desk looks rather like mine!!!!!!!! Nice sock though! And Sonja's sandals!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't think I posted my last club socks either so here they come. These were Melissa's yarn but the pattern came form Solefull Socks- sonamed becuase the socks start from the sole up. No idea what they are like to wear as they are going into the 2nd Feats in Socks exhibition Friday (as are the baby sandals and Squircle). Some of you will have seen the one that Melissa from Stranded in Oz posted on Facebook as well.


Interesting effect!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Try uninstalling MacAfee. That was on my first computer, and I got a lot of viruses then. You may have not noticed that a box was checked to install it when you joined another site or something. Sometimes they try to sneak it in that way. Yes, it is also my understanding that it isn't wise to run 2 anti-virus programs.


Yes it has snuck in- I will have to do a proper uninstall on it. fortunately nothing worse than trying to block KP so far.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, glad you are feeling better. Hope falling stops.
> Kate, lovely picture of family, shows such love and protection.
> Julie, stay warm.
> Pacer, I don't know how you keep going. I feel like napping just reading all you do.


Warmth is coming at a cost presently- not helped by not having been able to get the curtains up yet in my sitting room.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Avast has a free version that is good. I have the pay version, mainly because we travel so much, so I get extra protections with the pay version. My computer guru uses the free version.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The solar flares and auroras are electrical magnetic fields. Magnets and electronic signals do not mix well!


Yes ma'am I am not a total klutz when it comes to physics- just still learning with computers. Have not been at computing for that many years.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes ma'am I am not a total klutz when it comes to physics- just still learning with computers. Have not been at computing for that many years.


Hmm I knew you knew. Thought I had said this to someone else's comment. I am totally self taught on the computer and do not learn well by reading. I have been working at learning them for about 20 years now and still learning many new things.

Physics I am a total klutz at along with math!

Oh oh timer just went off. Time to put the bread dough in the pans and let rise again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hmm I knew you knew. Thought I had said this to someone else's comment. I am totally self taught on the computer and do not learn well by reading. I have been working at learning them for about 20 years now and still learning many new things.
> 
> Physics I am a total klutz at along with math!
> 
> Oh oh timer just went off. Time to put the bread dough in the pans and let rise again.


I was one of the few in our all girls school in Rotorua that could actually follow what our Physics teacher was actually talking about, much of the time!
Computers I have been serious about, only since the PC became sensibly priced, since about 2007 or 2008, because I got into it in time to buy one for my dad- which he loved- and he died in 2010.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was one of the few in our all girls school in Rotorua that could actually follow what our Physics teacher was actually talking about, much of the time!
> Computers I have been serious about, only since the PC became sensibly priced, since about 2007 or 2008, because I got into it in time to buy one for my dad- which he loved- and he died in 2010.


DH took a class to build a PC in 1989 or 90. We used that for several years. That was pre Windows. It was a DOS 8088! I think our second ran Windows 95. Then a 98. And we have both had a couple of laptops. When his first laptop died we shared mine. That worked until we were in the RV. He would get on it while I cooked and again while I cleaned up. I never got to use it. After that I told him he had to get his own!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> To all of you attending KAP or you Mary going on vacation saw this and thought of you all
> Sonja


Looks about right...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Alps are superb! Are you buying Lotto tickets?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: DH does regularly. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DH took a class to build a PC in 1989 or 90. We used that for several years. That was pre Windows. It was a DOS 8088! I think our second ran Windows 95. Then a 98. And we have both had a couple of laptops. When his first laptop died we shared mine. That worked until we were in the RV. He would get on it while I cooked and again while I cleaned up. I never got to use it. After that I told him he had to get his own!


My brother Alastair has been using computers since late in the 1960's, when he was working for an Auto painting firm- I guess they were Panel Beaters- he was brilliant at matching colours. Much available in those days was IBM, I don't recall what system we were using at work- but it involved reels of paper tape, with binary code. Magnetic disks for a Hewlett Packard I was aware of in 1971, were nearly 2 feet across. The ex built one of the newest mini computers using a soldering iron, back in 1977.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: DH does regularly. :lol: :lol: :lol:


All you need to persuade him to do, somehow, then, is to win it! I've given up buying them- I need the money more, for food! How are you, today Gwen, I know you will be sore still, but was it a sleepy day? or did you manage to get anything knitted?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, great socks & Sonjas sandals are so cute.

Rookie, I hope GS headaches stay away, I can certainly see why Father's Day would upset him, poor little guy.

I took classes at work to learn different computer programs but used them so little I've long since forgotten how to do it. I use word to do letters & note pad on my iPad other than that I just use the imputed for Internet. I keep thinking I will learn to do more but have better things to fill my time with like knitting, sewing & chatting with all of you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My brother Alastair has been using computers since late in the 1960's, when he was working for an Auto painting firm- I guess they were Panel Beaters- he was brilliant at matching colours. Much available in those days was IBM, I don't recall what system we were using at work- but it involved reels of paper tape, with binary code. Magnetic disks for a Hewlett Packard I was aware of in 1971, were nearly 2 feet across. The ex built one of the newest mini computers using a soldering iron, back in 1977.


When I worked at the University Hospital in Saskatoon the lab had a computer system for entering all results & generating reports, it took up as much space as my house & probably didn't have much more memory than the new laptops :roll: amazing how far technology has come.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I worked at the University Hospital in Saskatoon the lab had a computer system for entering all results & generating reports, it took up as much space as my house & probably didn't have much more memory than the new laptops :roll: amazing how far technology has come.


My first statistics class, on the "cutting edge" of technology was such that we had to punch paper cards and run them through the computer and it took 2-3 days to get the single problem results back. I am amazed, and delighted, as to computers now. Just got my laptop back, repaired, as it's keyboard chose not to work. Turns out it was the software program that had failed to update causing the problem
And regarding my cardiologist rant several days ago, the appointment is back on, an hour later, but doable and I will work doing 2 cases before getting to see the cardiologist. Turns out that he had to cover the emergency room for the time of my earlier appointment. Good news though, he is still healthy and in practice. He bailed me out several years ago when I had a hypertensive crisis. 
Good catching up with the posts, but always look forward to the summaries as there is always something I've missed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My brother Alastair has been using computers since late in the 1960's, when he was working for an Auto painting firm- I guess they were Panel Beaters- he was brilliant at matching colours. Much available in those days was IBM, I don't recall what system we were using at work- but it involved reels of paper tape, with binary code. Magnetic disks for a Hewlett Packard I was aware of in 1971, were nearly 2 feet across. The ex built one of the newest mini computers using a soldering iron, back in 1977.


I remember being at school aged 10/11 so it must have been 1970 and a man was telling us about computers and how in the future every home would have one but the 2 he brought with him were about 6" tall and 2" wide and worked using the binary code and all this white paper came out with wholes in and noughts and ones on it . I couldn't imagine having one of them in my home 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I worked at the University Hospital in Saskatoon the lab had a computer system for entering all results & generating reports, it took up as much space as my house & probably didn't have much more memory than the new laptops :roll: amazing how far technology has come.


That is for real, Bonnie- I remember the two Computing Lecturers I had in 1965 being thrilled when the University (Otago) took possession of an up to the minute machine that needed just the one air-conditioned room!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I remember being at school aged 10/11 so it must have been 1970 and a man was telling us about computers and how in the future every home would have one but the 2 he brought with him were about 6" tall and 2" wide and worked using the binary code and all this white paper came out with wholes in and noughts and ones on it . I couldn't imagine having one of them in my home
> Sonja


That would be right, given the difference in our ages!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I worked with punch cards to keep a client directory up to date in the early 1970's and was shocked at the size of the machine and what it took to put one correction through. Then I took a programming course in 1980's and helped at the Apple GS lab at the kid's school. Started back to work in 1990's and wrote a paper that we'd have a computer in most homes, but never imagined tablets and Iphones. I was once pretty good with computer programs and data maniplation, but am getting rusty. I really like the interconnectivity we have now.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

budasha said:


> She's very pretty.


And you should be proud of your nephew!! Congratulations to him!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So here in the UK is not the only place that makes all these cheap shows
> Sonja


I bet if there were Martians, they'd have those stupid, cheap shows, too!! It seems to be universal!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My brother Alastair has been using computers since late in the 1960's, when he was working for an Auto painting firm- I guess they were Panel Beaters- he was brilliant at matching colours. Much available in those days was IBM, I don't recall what system we were using at work- but it involved reels of paper tape, with binary code. Magnetic disks for a Hewlett Packard I was aware of in 1971, were nearly 2 feet across. The ex built one of the newest mini computers using a soldering iron, back in 1977.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't think I posted my last club socks either so here they come. These were Melissa's yarn but the pattern came form Solefull Socks- sonamed becuase the socks start from the sole up. No idea what they are like to wear as they are going into the 2nd Feats in Socks exhibition Friday (as are the baby sandals and Squircle). Some of you will have seen the one that Melissa from Stranded in Oz posted on Facebook as well.


Very unusual and I love the yarn!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here's a link to some great photos of them. Here they are usually more like the green photos.
> 
> http://earthsky.org/todays-image/geomagnetic-storm-strikes-awesome-auroras?utm_source=EarthSky+News&utm_campaign=79abf1b6ab-EarthSky_News&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c643945d79-79abf1b6ab-394023981


Thanks, Bonnie. Those photos are gorgeous!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DH took a class to build a PC in 1989 or 90. We used that for several years. That was pre Windows. It was a DOS 8088! I think our second ran Windows 95. Then a 98. And we have both had a couple of laptops. When his first laptop died we shared mine. That worked until we were in the RV. He would get on it while I cooked and again while I cleaned up. I never got to use it. After that I told him he had to get his own!


My youngest son built his own computer way back when!! Thank goodness, he understands them and he's my computer guru!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I worked with punch cards to keep a client directory up to date in the early 1970's and was shocked at the size of the machine and what it took to put one correction through. Then I took a programming course in 1980's and helped at the Apple GS lab at the kid's school. Started back to work in 1990's and wrote a paper that we'd have a computer in most homes, but never imagined tablets and Iphones. I was once pretty good with computer programs and data maniplation, but am getting rusty. I really like the interconnectivity we have now.


The branch library I worked in was the first one in our state to go to a computerized system. I think it was back in 1979 or 1980. The computers were just for checking out and checking in books and, of course, replaced the card catalog. They were all connected to a main computer department at city hall. To show how little those "experts" knew about them, they had no back-up system and about 4 months after we had entered all our customers' information into the computers and all the library books, the whole system crashed. At that time, everyone was still learning. 
We even had an Apple 2E for customers to use. Evidently it was everything on it was programmed to become obsolete in about 10 years because all of them in all the branches crashed within several months of each other!
Oh, the days of learning!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here is a picture of my sandals and the different toppings I have been working on 
The pictures aren't great but you get the picture &#128516;&#128516;
Couldn't resist 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of my sandals and the different toppings I have been working on
> The pictures aren't great but you get the picture 😄😄
> Couldn't resist
> Sonja


Very sweet- As I said, Sonja the Designer!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My youngest son built his own computer way back when!! Thank goodness, he understands them and he's my computer guru!
> Junek


My nephew is mine! He was in jr high school and reprogramming his video games. He doesn't know anything about Apple products, but give him a PC and he can do almost anything.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of my sandals and the different toppings I have been working on
> The pictures aren't great but you get the picture 😄😄
> Couldn't resist
> Sonja


Very pretty!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of my sandals and the different toppings I have been working on
> The pictures aren't great but you get the picture 😄😄
> Couldn't resist
> Sonja


Sonja, they are all so cute!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful sandals and how clever in their colors and design. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You should be proud of your great nephew Liz he did really well . Congratulations to him 🎊🎓
> Sonja


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I have Avast and a free malware program my son installed. Have no idea what it is. But they're both great. Haven't had a problem since I installed them and I use Chrome all the time.
> I think the MacAfee program is probably outdated. But after it made my computer so slow it was almost useless, I would never install it again.
> Junek


I don't understand what's going on with Avast. I keep getting a notice that I only have so many days before my subscription expires. I thought this was a free program. Any idea what's happening?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, congratulations to your nephew.
> 
> .


Thanks, Bonnie.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Great sandals, Sonja.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well here are the sandals (no buttons yet). And the first Squircle- feels really comfortable on though I haven't worn it for more than the photo.


Very nice.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all the ones I have seen are an "on demand" type which is fine most of the time. I'm not sure about the weight though - the portable I have now weight ten pounds full - the little one three pounds when full. I haven't needed it much - it's been weeks since I have been off the farm except to go to the doctor. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I am glad you had plenty of O2. I do worry about you! Just think of the travel you could do if you had one tho!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't think I posted my last club socks either so here they come. These were Melissa's yarn but the pattern came form Solefull Socks- sonamed becuase the socks start from the sole up. No idea what they are like to wear as they are going into the 2nd Feats in Socks exhibition Friday (as are the baby sandals and Squircle). Some of you will have seen the one that Melissa from Stranded in Oz posted on Facebook as well.


I'm sure these will create a stir at the Sock exhibition. Good luck.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

unlike myself who I think has maybe 30 windows open right now beside a full word document up and running. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> If you have too many windows open, that may contribute to it crashing or freezing. I do understand not wanting to loose links tho.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you marlark marge - sending you tons of healing energy to wrap you up in warm heaing goodness. I think we can all relate to not feeling good for long periods at a time. hope to see you again once you have rested. we always have an empty chair with your name on it waiting for you. --- sam



marlark said:


> I am just reading this weeks tp after so long away and find so many old friends still regularly posting. I am sure you all have been wondering what happened to me. The challanges to my health this year have been overwhelming and I finally told my doc I just could not keep up with all the referral and going here and there to get this test done or that test done and my case was far beyond her capabilities. She referred me to the home program and I am being monitored by very good nurses. I have been having problems with weakness and shortness of breath and more or less confined to my house. I was hospitalized for rehab in
> a transitional unit for a week Last Nov. and with follow-up
> pt and ot at home. I haven't been able to get out much the last year. They finally realized that I do the exercises that they give me and have always done them regularly as part of tai chi which I can no longer do due to loss of balance and strength. I still try and hope that one day I
> will regain enough strength and balance to safely do once more. Julie has kindly kept me apprised of tp activities and doings along the way. The summaries really are a help.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Congratulations to your great nephew!


Thanks, Tami.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks kate. --- sam



KateB said:


> I think Margaret has missed this. If I'm right I think Fei is her niece's name, so I think they were having a tea for Fei on Tuesday night?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hoping it is a smooth moving day and everyone keeps their cool. how excited you must be to have your own space finally - yeah for you. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> I am so excited, freedom is so close, as much as I love my mother, I need space from her as well. Sunday is the official first day of their move, hopefully shed will be cleared b4 then and I can get my space set up somewhat. Will take time to get properly set up, given I will be helping seniors move to their new unit as well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of my sandals and the different toppings I have been working on
> The pictures aren't great but you get the picture 😄😄
> Couldn't resist
> Sonja


Aw, they are sweet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poor baby - sending him tons of healing energy. hope he is soon up and around. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I'm sure you remember several days ago, I posted pictures from my sister of Guillermo, the newest foal of the Corolla wild horses. Well, Guillermo, William, was discovered to not be doing well. The foundation members took him to the UNC vets because he wasn't gaining weight like he should. They found his bladder was leaking urine into his stomach. The vets performed surgery and corrected the problem. He was in IC for a day or so. They think he was premature and, human babies, some internal organs weren't fully developed at birth. He is better but still needs a lot of care. He'll never be returned to the herd if he survives but will be adopted.
> The vet bill is well over $8,000 and, I'm sure will be even more before he's completely well. He has been drinking water from a pan so they hope to take out the feeding tube soon.
> If anyone would like to make even a small donation to help pay for his vet bill, it would make a huge difference. The foundation has a FB page, Corolla Wild Horses, with a link to the GOFUNDME page for donations. And, of course, if you don't or can't donate, please say a prayer for little Guillermo!
> Here are a couple of pictures of the little guy.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm not sure where the last couple of days have gone - but somehow I have gotten way behind - so will be reading up a storm to be caught up before I go to bed tonight. sinuses have been in an uproar - not sure why but hope it soon stops. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful sandals and how clever in their colors and design. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you , and thank you everybody else . I really enjoyed making them . A quick easy pattern same basic sole part with different tops . I think I better knit something to go with them now 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a lovely photograph kate - thanks for sharing. --- sam



KateB said:


> Don't know what's wrong with this site today, but it has been so slow to open and two of my posts have disappeared into the ether! I'll try to post this picture of DS, DDIL and Caitlin, but I don't know if it'll work....here goes!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one or the other but not both - they will fight for supremacy. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have Malwarebytes, but for some reason MacAfee has been trying to install- I understand it is unwise to have competing anti-virus programs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the new picture budasha. --- sam



budasha said:


> That's so wonderful. There are many kind people in this world; they just aren't loud about it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if it needs freeon you will get a new a/c - can't use freeon anymore. --- sam



jknappva said:
 

> I sincerely hope you get information about the insulation before too long. But we both know how slow the government works!
> And we're at the opposite end of the temperature gauge! Our air conditioner decided to quit last night. I've been concerned about it for the last few days....sort of subconsciously knew something wasn't right I guess. We've had such really hot weather lately. I managed to wait until 6 am to call the emergency maintenance number. The young man who was on call just lives across the street in another apartment complex and he was here within 15 minutes. He hasn't been working here very long and said he wasn't allowed to work on the air conditioner. But he brought us a large portable free-standing air conditioning unit until our regular maintenance man gets here in about 20 minutes from now. It's cooled it off nicely so far. I hope the main unit just needs freeon. I'm sure the a/c is the original one and the apartments are 20 years old!
> Please stay as warm as possible!
> Sorry...it seems I've written a book!
> Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of my sandals and the different toppings I have been working on
> The pictures aren't great but you get the picture 😄😄
> Couldn't resist
> Sonja


They're adorable, Sonja. You're so talented!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't understand what's going on with Avast. I keep getting a notice that I only have so many days before my subscription expires. I thought this was a free program. Any idea what's happening?


I get that once in a while and I just ignore it. I think they just want us to buy their purchase-only program!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> if it needs freeon you will get a new a/c - can't use freeon anymore. --- sam


I know...there's something they use instead but I still call it freon!
The a/c didn't need freon (or whtever it's called! LOL!) Bill, our wonder working maintenance man, said it needed something on it was broken and he put in the new part and it was up and running in 20 minutes. Thank goodness, it's supposed to be 91f tomorrow with a heat index of 97f. Thank goodness, it's only supposed to be in the mid and upper 80's next week. It's a shame when you look forward to temperatures in the 80'sf!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't understand what's going on with Avast. I keep getting a notice that I only have so many days before my subscription expires. I thought this was a free program. Any idea what's happening?


Ignore it. You have a limited time full version but you will still be covered


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, hope you feel better.
Waterjogged 45 min. today. Trying to recover from my couch potato existence since Mid-April.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of my sandals and the different toppings I have been working on
> The pictures aren't great but you get the picture 😄😄
> Couldn't resist
> Sonja


The sandals are adorable. Thanks for sharing the picture with us.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Another busy day. After work, I visited the grocery store to pick up a cake for a baby shower tomorrow and then I took it to work to put in the coolers there. I came home and met up with DS#1 so I could get my car. I convinced the boys to get a bite to eat and then I took Matthew with me to the church to get things ready for vacation Bible school tomorrow. At dinner, I saw Bella's family eating at the same place so I got to visit with them for a bit. In a few weeks they will travel on a vacation (accompanied by a nurse). They are going to Disney for a week as a Make A Wish for Faith. Faith and Bella receive services from hospice and Bella also gets services from palliative care. 

We finished at church by 8 PM tonight. I am a bit tired as I have been up until 10 PM these past few nights and I am usually asleep before 8 PM. I am thinking of you and hoping all is well with everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> one or the other but not both - they will fight for supremacy. --- sam


So I believe, I have hopefully uninstalled McAfee.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very sweet- As I said, Sonja the Designer!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: very cute!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't doubt you are tired by the end of the day, you sure pack a lot into a day!

If Bella gets palliative care, does that mean her condition is terminal? I thought it was something she would eventually outgrow or have surgically corrected after she was a little older. Poor child! So hard on the parents with all the sickness.



pacer said:


> Another busy day. After work, I visited the grocery store to pick up a cake for a baby shower tomorrow and then I took it to work to put in the coolers there. I came home and met up with DS#1 so I could get my car. I convinced the boys to get a bite to eat and then I took Matthew with me to the church to get things ready for vacation Bible school tomorrow. At dinner, I saw Bella's family eating at the same place so I got to visit with them for a bit. In a few weeks they will travel on a vacation (accompanied by a nurse). They are going to Disney for a week as a Make A Wish for Faith. Faith and Bella receive services from hospice and Bella also gets services from palliative care.
> 
> We finished at church by 8 PM tonight. I am a bit tired as I have been up until 10 PM these past few nights and I am usually asleep before 8 PM. I am thinking of you and hoping all is well with everyone.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't understand what's going on with Avast. I keep getting a notice that I only have so many days before my subscription expires. I thought this was a free program. Any idea what's happening?


There are two editions, one is free, the other you sign up for a free trial and then you have to pay for it. I'm thinking that you clicked the one that says free trial, not the one that says free. Just go in to Avast and this time carefully be sure you only check the program that is free. I found the free one by doing a google search for free Avast antivirus. There is also a great AVG free program, but again, be careful, as there is one that is a free trial and then wants you to pay after about 10 days. Good luck.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, hope you are feeling better, you have been sick for too long.

Sam, possibly all the stormy weather with the changes in air pressure are causing your sinus troubles. Hope it's better soon.

June, glad the a/c was an easy fix, no fun living in high temps & humidity.

We are really getting summer, 25-34C/ 79-93F from now til Monday, DH calls it burnin'up weather as the crops will start to dry out with all this heat & no real rain or showers in the forecast .
I have a nasty headache this evening, maybe too much heat & sun today, I was outside most of the day, all th flower beds whipped into shape & watered, garden is pretty well weed free, I guess I better soon decide what clothes I'm taking on the trip & make sure they are clean & ready. I have the GK Sun-Tues so won't get a lot done then,


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Another busy day. After work, I visited the grocery store to pick up a cake for a baby shower tomorrow and then I took it to work to put in the coolers there. I came home and met up with DS#1 so I could get my car. I convinced the boys to get a bite to eat and then I took Matthew with me to the church to get things ready for vacation Bible school tomorrow. At dinner, I saw Bella's family eating at the same place so I got to visit with them for a bit. In a few weeks they will travel on a vacation (accompanied by a nurse). They are going to Disney for a week as a Make A Wish for Faith. Faith and Bella receive services from hospice and Bella also gets services from palliative care.
> 
> We finished at church by 8 PM tonight. I am a bit tired as I have been up until 10 PM these past few nights and I am usually asleep before 8 PM. I am thinking of you and hoping all is well with everyone.


Thinking of you as you pack so much into each day/week. You'll really be enjoying that vacation.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I was zooming along well with getting things done today and then I cut my middle finger between the nail and flesh - 0uch and bled like crazy. It's still hurts to type this. DGS and I just went to the library and signed up for the summer reading program and then read for the first 30 minutes of the program. He spotted the puppet theater and was having fun creating a story about a frog, a chicken and a dinosaur.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the new picture budasha. --- sam


Thanks, Sam. My SIL said it was time to change my avatar.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I get that once in a while and I just ignore it. I think they just want us to buy their purchase-only program!
> Junek


What happens when the time is up?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Ignore it. You have a limited time full version but you will still be covered


Oh, thanks. I just asked June too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> There are two editions, one is free, the other you sign up for a free trial and then you have to pay for it. I'm thinking that you clicked the one that says free trial, not the one that says free. Just go in to Avast and this time carefully be sure you only check the program that is free. I found the free one by doing a google search for free Avast antivirus. There is also a great AVG free program, but again, be careful, as there is one that is a free trial and then wants you to pay after about 10 days. Good luck.


Thank you for that information. I didn't realize there were 2 editions. I'll let this run out and then reinstall. Is AVG compatible with Avast?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are really getting summer, 25-34C/ 79-93F from now til Monday, DH calls it burnin'up weather as the crops will start to dry out with all this heat & no real rain or showers in the forecast .
> I have a nasty headache this evening, maybe too much heat & sun today, I was outside most of the day, all th flower beds whipped into shape & watered, garden is pretty well weed free, I guess I better soon decide what clothes I'm taking on the trip & make sure they are clean & ready. I have the GK Sun-Tues so won't get a lot done then,


You are sure having your ups and downs with the weather. Hope it doesn't ruin your crops. More than likely you did get overheated in temps like you mentioned. Take it easy so that you can enjoy your trip.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was zooming along well with getting things done today and then I cut my middle finger between the nail and flesh - 0uch and bled like crazy. It's still hurts to type this. DGS and I just went to the library and signed up for the summer reading program and then read for the first 30 minutes of the program. He spotted the puppet theater and was having fun creating a story about a frog, a chicken and a dinosaur.


Sorry you hurt your finger. Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

neither set of pictures came through - i'll wait and see if they eventually show up. --- sam --- they did.



darowil said:


> Don't think I posted my last club socks either so here they come. These were Melissa's yarn but the pattern came form Solefull Socks- sonamed becuase the socks start from the sole up. No idea what they are like to wear as they are going into the 2nd Feats in Socks exhibition Friday (as are the baby sandals and Squircle). Some of you will have seen the one that Melissa from Stranded in Oz posted on Facebook as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was zooming along well with getting things done today and then I cut my middle finger between the nail and flesh - 0uch and bled like crazy. It's still hurts to type this. DGS and I just went to the library and signed up for the summer reading program and then read for the first 30 minutes of the program. He spotted the puppet theater and was having fun creating a story about a frog, a chicken and a dinosaur.


However did you manage to do that?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the socks look great - the last picture - they look difficult - especially around the toe. --- sam



darowil said:


> Don't think I posted my last club socks either so here they come. These were Melissa's yarn but the pattern came form Solefull Socks- sonamed becuase the socks start from the sole up. No idea what they are like to wear as they are going into the 2nd Feats in Socks exhibition Friday (as are the baby sandals and Squircle). Some of you will have seen the one that Melissa from Stranded in Oz posted on Facebook as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do it sonja - it will be beautiful as is all your knitting. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Margaret for the lovely compliment . I have now got 5 different toppings as I'm calling them and I'm trying think of a way to make a lacy front but not to lacy if you understand that . The only trouble is I've started thinking of a dress I want to do I've got the picture in my head but I think it's a step to far to putting it on needles but I might try
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are very cute sonja. did you crochet the chair back? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of my sandals and the different toppings I have been working on
> The pictures aren't great but you get the picture 😄😄
> Couldn't resist
> Sonja


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie, loved the beautiful flowers. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll take your heat - it hasn'[t been that warm here this week - i'll even take the heat index although heidi would probably gripe about it - lol - she doesn't like the really hot weather like her father does. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I know...there's something they use instead but I still call it freon!
> The a/c didn't need freon (or whtever it's called! LOL!) Bill, our wonder working maintenance man, said it needed something on it was broken and he put in the new part and it was up and running in 20 minutes. Thank goodness, it's supposed to be 91f tomorrow with a heat index of 97f. Thank goodness, it's only supposed to be in the mid and upper 80's next week. It's a shame when you look forward to temperatures in the 80'sf!
> Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> They're adorable, Sonja. You're so talented!


Thank you very much June 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you very much June
> Sonja


Good morning, Sonja!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good morning, Sonja!


Evening Julie had to think about that as its early here 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> The sandals are adorable. Thanks for sharing the picture with us.


Thank you Mary and I'm glad you got your car fixed 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Evening Julie had to think about that as its early here
> Sonja


It is just gone, 5 - 25 pm!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, hope you are feeling better, you have been sick for too long.
> 
> Sam, possibly all the stormy weather with the changes in air pressure are causing your sinus troubles. Hope it's better soon.
> 
> ...


I will take some summer weather like you are having . We have had a few days of rainy weather but not cold so everywhere is lovely and green . Yesterday turned out warm so hopefully we are now going to have some sunshine weather 
Love your garden Bonnie my poppies are not flowering yet and they definitly will not have a flower on as big as yours wish they did. Wish I could also say all my borders are whipped into shape but I can't one of them has more grass in it than the lawn so I am just going to let it flower and dig it all out and start again 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is just gone, 5 - 25 pm!


I was nearly right I thought if I add about 12 hours but it must be 11as it's 6.35 am here now . Have you had a nice day ? Any warmer ? And how is your knitting coming along we haven't had any updates for a while ? 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was nearly right I thought if I add about 12 hours but it must be 11as it's 6.35 am here now . Have you had a nice day ? Any warmer ? And how is your knitting coming along we haven't had any updates for a while ?
> Sonja


I have been so cold my fingers have not been functioning- had to spend a lot of time on the phone today for my trip and other matters. Yes it is 11 or 13 hours normally there is a small window of exactly 12 hours around the time we change our clocks back or forth!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been so cold my fingers have not been functioning- had to spend a lot of time on the phone today for my trip and other matters. Yes it is 11 or 13 hours normally there is a small window of exactly 12 hours around the time we change our clocks back or forth!


Of course didn't think of the cold effecting your hands . You can tell it's still early brain hasn't woke up yet . Shouldn't be long to your trip I know it's in July sometime , are you looking forward to it ? Will it be warmer than were you are ?, and what about ringo  ? Am I remembering right that he can go with you


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> The sandals are adorable. Thanks for sharing the picture with us.


 :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny. Sorry I've not been around, but things have been kinda busy.

Sonja, I just love your little sandals, they are really cute.

One of the shops in town was selling off some aran weight yarn, so I just had yo buy some. I also bought some jute twine and I'm now working on combining them to crochet a bowl. 

Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all,


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Sam. My SIL said it was time to change my avatar.


Love the new photo xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Of course didn't think of the cold effecting your hands . You can tell it's still early brain hasn't woke up yet . Shouldn't be long to your trip I know it's in July sometime , are you looking forward to it ? Will it be warmer than were you are ?, and what about ringo ? Am I remembering right that he can go with you


Yes I will be away in July- Ringo comes with me as my second checked bag, would you believe!!!!!!!! We are so lucky that he is welcome. No, chances are it will be even colder, as it is further south- although obviously on the coast.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Did any one read the posts of the lucky KPers who found fantastic bargains at Goodwill shop . One lady bought a lovely sewing machine for $4.99 and it works wonderfully and another lady found a full set of Denice interchangeable needles for 88 cents . How lucky here a sewing machine would have cost just under what you pay for a brand new one and I wouldn't know what a set of knitting needles looked like as I've never seen any . They would have to jump up and hit me in on the nose and shout knitting needles for me to know they are needles .&#128512; At least now I know there are still bargains to be had which is good to know 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny. Sorry I've not been around, but things have been kinda busy.
> 
> Sonja, I just love your little sandals, they are really cute.
> 
> ...


Morning Josephine and thank you . You picked some lovely yarn there . I think the colours will work really well together look forward to seeing a picture when you have finished 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Did any one read the posts of the lucky KPers who found fantastic bargains at Goodwill shop . One lady bought a lovely sewing machine for $4.99 and it works wonderfully and another lady found a full set of Denice interchangeable needles for 88 cents . How lucky here a sewing machine would have cost just under what you pay for a brand new one and I wouldn't know what a set of knitting needles looked like as I've never seen any . They would have to jump up and hit me in on the nose and shout knitting needles for me to know 😀
> Sonja


I've never seen anything like that at Goodwill.
But I have seen a set of Denise. Saturday at Guild someone came up and showed me what she had been given recently- and it looked identical to what the lady got for 88cents.

And now for what the postman bought for me a couple of days ago. Was hoping to get access to a non Mac lap top to comment on the great looking socks CD. But David didn't quite manage to register that to put into his old laptop it needed to be here and not at the office. But Vicky has been fussy about baby blankets- until she saw this Baby afghan booklet and she picked out 3 she really liked! I'll let you guess where they came from- very hard for you all.
The other photo is my club yarn this month (with 2 extra green ones for getting the last one finished- the very colourful ones I posted last night). This yarn is handspun in Nepal
Finishing off a couple of socks for tomorrows set up of Feats in Socks (someone today said it should be called Two Feats in Socks. You will see why when I post photos tomorrow or Saturday).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I've never seen anything like that at Goodwill.
> But I have seen a set of Denise. Saturday at Guild someone came up and showed me what she had been given recently- and it looked identical to what the lady got for 88cents.
> 
> And now for what the postman bought for me a couple of days ago. Was hoping to get access to a non Mac lap top to comment on the great looking socks CD. But David didn't quite manage to register that to put into his old laptop it needed to be here and not at the office. But Vicky has been fussy about baby blankets- until she saw this Baby afghan booklet and she picked out 3 she really liked! I'll let you guess where they came from- very hard for you all.
> ...


Another lucky lady then and you have a wonderful postman to bring you such gifts 😀. I know where your first gift came from someone who is very kind and generous 
The yarn looks really lovely as well does it feel very soft ? can you tell the difference in home spun yarns to shop bought yarns that are supposed to be the same ? If you understand what I'm asking 😀
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> You should be proud of your great nephew Liz he did really well . Congratulations to him 🎊🎓
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well here are the sandals (no buttons yet). And the first Squircle- feels really comfortable on though I haven't worn it for more than the photo.


 :thumbup:  Good work, they look great!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Warmth is coming at a cost presently- not helped by not having been able to get the curtains up yet in my sitting room.


Oh dear, try and stay warm. I only have a heater on in the living room and have washing on the airer in the same room. No dryer for me. :-(


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very sweet- As I said, Sonja the Designer!


Absolutely.  :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another lucky lady then and you have a wonderful postman to bring you such gifts 😀. I know where your first gift came from someone who is very kind and generous
> The yarn looks really lovely as well does it feel very soft ? can you tell the difference in home spun yarns to shop bought yarns that are supposed to be the same ? If you understand what I'm asking 😀
> Sonja


No I can't tell. In fact having been told to knit it the way it is spun I needed to ask a question on KP! And at least now if I can't work it out I know how to hand wind a centre pull ball (so if I get it wrong I can work from the other end of the ball).
In answer to your question is it soft- no it's not so I'm not sure how good a pair of socks it will make-also needs hand washing. But she gave us some bonus patterns so I might try them and then decide once I have washed them whether to use the rest for socks. It's a colour Mum loves but she would never hand wash socks whereas a hat and mittens won't need washing as often.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Love the new photo xx


Thank you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Did anyone see this on the digest today? http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-345259-1.html#7527418 David got a great laugh from it- well we both did actually.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Did any one read the posts of the lucky KPers who found fantastic bargains at Goodwill shop . One lady bought a lovely sewing machine for $4.99 and it works wonderfully and another lady found a full set of Denice interchangeable needles for 88 cents . How lucky here a sewing machine would have cost just under what you pay for a brand new one and I wouldn't know what a set of knitting needles looked like as I've never seen any . They would have to jump up and hit me in on the nose and shout knitting needles for me to know they are needles .😀 At least now I know there are still bargains to be had which is good to know
> Sonja


I've only once found a bargain at the GoodWill store on crafts -- bought a bag of 100% wool for $4.00 - there were 10 skeins in there -- made a lovely throw. Goodwill also has a website and I think there are more craft items out there. Timing is everything. I don't stop by there often enough to find a bargain...I think the trucks come in on Tuesdays and Thursdays so Wednesday and Friday mornings are the days to go to the store by us.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Did anyone see this on the digest today? http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-345259-1.html#7527418 David got a great laugh from it- well we both did actually.


Very funny....inspiration is a funny thing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Another stormy night. Hope today is clear - I have lots of errands to run before getting DGS at camp and then heading over to Dr. office for BP check.

DD has tomorrow afternoon off which means she'll pick up DGS from camp and I have the day off. The other DD is downtown Chicago (about 30 miles from me) running a Braille camp so I'm going to head downtown to meet up with her and some of the other camp counselors to take an architectural boat tour on Lake Michigan describing all the skyline buildings -- we'll then have dinner somewhere on the Navy Pier. I've always wanted to do one of the tours and have done them via tape but not live -- DH isn't into that, but DD and I will enjoy it.
http://shorelinesightseeing.com/
https://navypier.com/

I hope it doesn't storm again today! The weather forcast says 50% chance of rain until 3:00 p.m. then cloudy with sun coming out at 8:00 p.m...just in time for it to set!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, try and stay warm. I only have a heater on in the living room and have washing on the airer in the same room. No dryer for me. :-(


I decided to use the heater the other night, when I had some visitors, and now have used it two mornings.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These are so cute!


Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of my sandals and the different toppings I have been working on
> The pictures aren't great but you get the picture 😄😄
> Couldn't resist
> Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Did anyone see this on the digest today? http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-345259-1.html#7527418 David got a great laugh from it- well we both did actually.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny. Sorry I've not been around, but things have been kinda busy.
> 
> Sonja, I just love your little sandals, they are really cute.
> 
> ...


Good morning, Josephine. I was getting concerned about you. I was afraid you'd tried roller skating down the stairs and came to a bad stop!! LOL! Your yarn is lovely...why am I not surprised at the shades of purple?! I have some beautiful purple that I'm planning to make into a sweater (jumper) for myself but can't face it in the hot weather we've been having even with the air conditioning. So I've been dabbling with socks but they're getting boring.
Your aran weight yarn looks like it might be the equivalent of our worsted weight, am I right?
Lovely to hear from you.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Love the new photo xx


RE: Budasha's new avatar...It's quite lovely. Now we can see how beautiful you are.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've never seen anything like that at Goodwill.
> But I have seen a set of Denise. Saturday at Guild someone came up and showed me what she had been given recently- and it looked identical to what the lady got for 88cents.
> 
> And now for what the postman bought for me a couple of days ago. Was hoping to get access to a non Mac lap top to comment on the great looking socks CD. But David didn't quite manage to register that to put into his old laptop it needed to be here and not at the office. But Vicky has been fussy about baby blankets- until she saw this Baby afghan booklet and she picked out 3 she really liked! I'll let you guess where they came from- very hard for you all.
> ...


Very pretty yarn. And I see Matthew's beautiful drawings!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup:


How is your mom? You haven't mentioned her in a day or so. Just wanted to know I'm keeping her in my daily prayers. I hope she's doing well.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Did anyone see this on the digest today? http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-345259-1.html#7527418 David got a great laugh from it- well we both did actually.


Hilarious!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Josephine. I was getting concerned about you. I was afraid you'd tried roller skating down the stairs and came to a bad stop!! LOL! Your yarn is lovely...why am I not surprised at the shades of purple?! I have some beautiful purple that I'm planning to make into a sweater (jumper) for myself but can't face it in the hot weather we've been having even with the air conditioning. So I've been dabbling with socks but they're getting boring.
> Your aran weight yarn looks like it might be the equivalent of our worsted weight, am I right?
> Lovely to hear from you.
> Junek


Hi June, sorry to worry you, no roller skating ..... yet! Just been rather busy. Am having fun experimenting with crochet.
Buddha photo for you xxxx


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Quick hello. 
Josephine, love the pics.
Julie, when is your trip?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Did anyone see this on the digest today? http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-345259-1.html#7527418 David got a great laugh from it- well we both did actually.


That was funny


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've only once found a bargain at the GoodWill store on crafts -- bought a bag of 100% wool for $4.00 - there were 10 skeins in there -- made a lovely throw. Goodwill also has a website and I think there are more craft items out there. Timing is everything. I don't stop by there often enough to find a bargain...I think the trucks come in on Tuesdays and Thursdays so Wednesday and Friday mornings are the days to go to the store by us.


Is goodwill not what we call a charity shop ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Another stormy night. Hope today is clear - I have lots of errands to run before getting DGS at camp and then heading over to Dr. office for BP check.
> 
> DD has tomorrow afternoon off which means she'll pick up DGS from camp and I have the day off. The other DD is downtown Chicago (about 30 miles from me) running a Braille camp so I'm going to head downtown to meet up with her and some of the other camp counselors to take an architectural boat tour on Lake Michigan describing all the skyline buildings -- we'll then have dinner somewhere on the Navy Pier. I've always wanted to do one of the tours and have done them via tape but not live -- DH isn't into that, but DD and I will enjoy it.
> http://shorelinesightseeing.com/
> ...


 Your boat tour sounds very interesting . I think I would like something like that I'm going to take a look at your link 
I hope the rain stays away so you can enjoy your tour 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> These are so cute!


Thank you Gwen and they are easy to knit 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Is goodwill not what we call a charity shop ?


Yes -- we also have Salvation Army and many others. Some are connected to charities such as Senior Citizen Centers, but some are "thrift" stores which I think make some profit for the owners/operators.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your boat tour sounds very interesting . I think I would like something like that I'm going to take a look at your link
> I hope the rain stays away so you can enjoy your tour
> Sonja


I forgot to take the "s" off the http: for the Navy Pier Link before I couldn't update/edit it - but you'll get the link if you do it when you copy it into your browser.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi June, sorry to worry you, no roller skating ..... yet! Just been rather busy. Am having fun experimenting with crochet.
> Buddha photo for you xxxx


Thank you for another picture of Buddha. Your garden is lovelier than ever. Congrats to Mr. P. His hard work shows!
I really was kidding about the roller skating. But not about missing you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes -- we also have Salvation Army and many others. Some are connected to charities such as Senior Citizen Centers, but some are "thrift" stores which I think make some profit for the owners/operators.


Your goodwill shop sounds a lot more organised than the charity shops here 
With deliveries coming in on certain days . Here you just see people coming in with donations or a small van wil go and pick up items 
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny. Sorry I've not been around, but things have been kinda busy.
> 
> Sonja, I just love your little sandals, they are really cute.
> 
> ...


Nice yarn. What an unusual colour!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your goodwill shop sounds a lot more organised than the charity shops here
> With deliveries coming in on certain days . Here you just see people coming in with donations or a small van wil go and pick up items
> Sonja


There are the local donations and vans that circle the area, but I think there's a processing room where decisions are made on where to send things...summer things to the Southern States' stores in winter time, etc. I've never seen any of the things I've donated inside the shop.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Quick hello.
> Josephine, love the pics.
> Julie, when is your trip?


Next month! Still got a few weeks to go, am getting Ringo organised at the moment- it is rather expensive traveling with your pet!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Nice yarn. What an unusual colour!!


Had to go back and buy some more purple, but also got oatmeal and green. Must try and meet up sometime xxx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Had to go back and buy some more purple, but also got oatmeal and green. Must try and meet up sometime xxx


You mean that you didn't get purple in the first place ? Are you sure that you are feeling well?


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I check the main forum everyday and usually cincentrate on the pictures. Today, i checked out a topic about expensive yarn. It has really gotten nasty and awful-so many unkind comments.

It is a blessing to be here among friends who are kind and non- judgmental!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

purl2diva said:



> I check the main forum everyday and usually cincentrate on the pictures. Today, i checked out a topic about expensive yarn. It has really gotten nasty and awful-so many unkind comments.
> 
> It is a blessing to be here among friends who are kind and non- judgmental!


I entered that for a while, but have left it now as I had a very unkind couple of comments. Seems too controversial for me. This is a much kinder place.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I check the main forum everyday and usually cincentrate on the pictures. Today, i checked out a topic about expensive yarn. It has really gotten nasty and awful-so many unkind comments.
> 
> It is a blessing to be here among friends who are kind and non- judgmental!


It seems that certain people have become "lightning rods" and that no matter what they post, people come out of the wood work to blast them. It doesn't take long out on the main forum to see who take offense with certain people and must have an "alert" built in to have them become aware of every one of their postings. It's pretty sick.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm back trying to get caught up again. 
Sunday, Marla pulled into my driveway and I had to run with her to take my dads(he passed in 2010) Pomeranian, Hoppy to the vet for an emergency, the miniature bull terrier that she had rescued a couple years ago got off her tie out and decided to attack him in the couple minutes that Marlas back was turned, as soon as she heard him squeal, she went to see what was going on and managed to get her off of him and into her crate, Hoppy's little leg was broken, and his neck was bruised and swelling, also bruised ribs. The vet met us and put a splint on it and sedated him enough to keep him quiet and then kept him in order to do x-rays on Monday morning, we were able to pick him on on Tuesday afternoon. They put a cast on his leg and he's on heavy duty antibiotics for the infection, the bruising on his neck and ribs is fading. 
Hopefully the cast will do the job and he won't need plates put in. We don't know what her triggers are, every once in a while Doodle will just bounce him, she's never hurt him before, but that's why we have her on a tie out instead of loose in the yard with the others, she's fine with everyone else so far, but she'll no longer be out with him at all, on or off lead, and she'll be kept on her tie out (we are going to get a new one, just to make sure that this one doesn't fail again) when she's out with anyone else. Had she had her canines, she would have probably done much more damage, we had to have them pulled when Marla rescued her as they were broken so badly. 
But Hoppy seems to be taking it all in stride, his 6lb 4oz self is just a happy dog, and he drags that leg along with when he has to go potty or get a drink, he's getting tired of spending so much time in his Kennel though. Have to keep it relatively still so that it doesn't shift at all as it's a mushy break. 
Ryssa got her hair cut yesterday, I had the groomer take her short since she's going camping with us over the fourth and I don't want her getting too hot out on the boat. 
Okay, If I don't get this posted I'll never get caught up. 
Hoping that everyone is doing fine or well on the way to fine. 
HUGS!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> You mean that you didn't get purple in the first place ? Are you sure that you are feeling well?


Yes l did, but then got some more! :-o


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Another stormy night. Hope today is clear - I have lots of errands to run before getting DGS at camp and then heading over to Dr. office for BP check.
> 
> DD has tomorrow afternoon off which means she'll pick up DGS from camp and I have the day off. The other DD is downtown Chicago (about 30 miles from me) running a Braille camp so I'm going to head downtown to meet up with her and some of the other camp counselors to take an architectural boat tour on Lake Michigan describing all the skyline buildings -- we'll then have dinner somewhere on the Navy Pier. I've always wanted to do one of the tours and have done them via tape but not live -- DH isn't into that, but DD and I will enjoy it.
> http://shorelinesightseeing.com/
> ...


Hope that the weather holds off until you've had your boat tour and that you have a wonderful time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny. Sorry I've not been around, but things have been kinda busy.
> 
> Sonja, I just love your little sandals, they are really cute.
> 
> ...


Ooooh, pretty!!!! Can see why you went back to get more.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes I will be away in July- Ringo comes with me as my second checked bag, would you believe!!!!!!!! We are so lucky that he is welcome. No, chances are it will be even colder, as it is further south- although obviously on the coast.


It will be so exciting to hear about your vacation, and it is very nice that Ringo gets to go also, a grand adventure for him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've never seen anything like that at Goodwill.
> But I have seen a set of Denise. Saturday at Guild someone came up and showed me what she had been given recently- and it looked identical to what the lady got for 88cents.
> 
> And now for what the postman bought for me a couple of days ago. Was hoping to get access to a non Mac lap top to comment on the great looking socks CD. But David didn't quite manage to register that to put into his old laptop it needed to be here and not at the office. But Vicky has been fussy about baby blankets- until she saw this Baby afghan booklet and she picked out 3 she really liked! I'll let you guess where they came from- very hard for you all.
> ...


 Wonderful packet that the postman brought, gee, I wonder who sent that? lololol... 
I love the yarns too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ryssa's new hair cut and the sweater I was commissioned to make.

If my phone will ever add the photos. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was zooming along well with getting things done today and then I cut my middle finger between the nail and flesh - 0uch and bled like crazy. It's still hurts to type this. DGS and I just went to the library and signed up for the summer reading program and then read for the first 30 minutes of the program. He spotted the puppet theater and was having fun creating a story about a frog, a chicken and a dinosaur.


OUCH!!! 
It's so much fun to watch kids creating their own stories.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Sam. My SIL said it was time to change my avatar.


And a beautiful new avatar it is too. Ryssa is tryign to help type, not working well.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Had to go back and buy some more purple, but also got oatmeal and green. Must try and meet up sometime xxx


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of my sandals and the different toppings I have been working on
> The pictures aren't great but you get the picture 😄😄
> Couldn't resist
> Sonja


Oh those are adorable!!!!!!! Perfect for little baby feet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> To all of you attending KAP or you Mary going on vacation saw this and thought of you all
> Sonja


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't think I posted my last club socks either so here they come. These were Melissa's yarn but the pattern came form Solefull Socks- sonamed becuase the socks start from the sole up. No idea what they are like to wear as they are going into the 2nd Feats in Socks exhibition Friday (as are the baby sandals and Squircle). Some of you will have seen the one that Melissa from Stranded in Oz posted on Facebook as well.


Those all turned out great Margaret, the second pair are very unique looking aren't they?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just marking what I still have to get caught up on for when I get home tonight, pages 26-40 and we're on page 53 now. 
Okay, have a wonderful day everyone!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes l did, but then got some more! :-o


I meant to say that you didn't get enough purple in the first place. So glad it was only a momentary lapse. !


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It will be so exciting to hear about your vacation, and it is very nice that Ringo gets to go also, a grand adventure for him.


The first time that I know of that he will have been to the sea- not sure that he is much of a water dog!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ryssa's new hair cut and the sweater I was commissioned to make.
> 
> If my phone will ever add the photos. :roll:


The sweater is very pretty colours! Ryssa really does look like she is plotting the next mischief! 
Hoping Hoppy comes through ok.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The sweater is very pretty colours! Ryssa really does look like she is plotting the next mischief!
> Hoping Hoppy comes through ok.


I agree....Ryssa just has one of those faces that expresses mischief! So, Hoppy is definitely hopping? Hope he gets better soon...and no other trauma from the ordeal. We had neighbors in Iowa who had Pomeranians and everyone made fun of them since they were "foo foo" dogs -- but I loved going over to their house and became their sitter when the adults would go on vacation. They were regular size so were big puff balls.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back trying to get caught up again.
> Sunday, Marla pulled into my driveway and I had to run with her to take my dads(he passed in 2010) Pomeranian, Hoppy to the vet for an emergency, the miniature bull terrier that she had rescued a couple years ago got off her tie out and decided to attack him in the couple minutes that Marlas back was turned, as soon as she heard him squeal, she went to see what was going on and managed to get her off of him and into her crate, Hoppy's little leg was broken, and his neck was bruised and swelling, also bruised ribs. The vet met us and put a splint on it and sedated him enough to keep him quiet and then kept him in order to do x-rays on Monday morning, we were able to pick him on on Tuesday afternoon. They put a cast on his leg and he's on heavy duty antibiotics for the infection, the bruising on his neck and ribs is fading.
> Hopefully the cast will do the job and he won't need plates put in. We don't know what her triggers are, every once in a while Doodle will just bounce him, she's never hurt him before, but that's why we have her on a tie out instead of loose in the yard with the others, she's fine with everyone else so far, but she'll no longer be out with him at all, on or off lead, and she'll be kept on her tie out (we are going to get a new one, just to make sure that this one doesn't fail again) when she's out with anyone else. Had she had her canines, she would have probably done much more damage, we had to have them pulled when Marla rescued her as they were broken so badly.
> But Hoppy seems to be taking it all in stride, his 6lb 4oz self is just a happy dog, and he drags that leg along with when he has to go potty or get a drink, he's getting tired of spending so much time in his Kennel though. Have to keep it relatively still so that it doesn't shift at all as it's a mushy break.
> ...


Hope that dear little Hoppy will be all right. Such a shame the bull terrier decided to attack her. Praying he will be all right.
I know Ryssa will be cooler but I imagine she doesn't look the same with the haircut!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> I meant to say that you didn't get enough purple in the first place. So glad it was only a momentary lapse. !


Only got a few valls to start with as l wasn't sure jf it would be ok for what I want. I'm making baskets, but now I am reinforcing them with jutd twine and it seems to be working well. Will pst some photos fhen I've done s bit more :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ryssa's new hair cut and the sweater I was commissioned to make.
> 
> If my phone will ever add the photos. :roll:


Ryssa looks even smaller than ever with her hair cut. The sweater looks to be very pretty.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Did anyone see this on the digest today? http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-345259-1.html#7527418 David got a great laugh from it- well we both did actually.


Hahaha


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how can one be nasty about expensive yarn - you either buy it or you don't. now if someone was bragging about how much they paid for thier yarn - that's a horse of a different color but still nothing to get nasty about. some people need to get a life. --- sam



martina said:


> I entered that for a while, but have left it now as I had a very unkind couple of comments. Seems too controversial for me. This is a much kinder place.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy surrounding hoppy and get her totally well real quick. i think that bull terrier needs one of my "come to Jesus talks. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back trying to get caught up again.
> Sunday, Marla pulled into my driveway and I had to run with her to take my dads(he passed in 2010) Pomeranian, Hoppy to the vet for an emergency, the miniature bull terrier that she had rescued a couple years ago got off her tie out and decided to attack him in the couple minutes that Marlas back was turned, as soon as she heard him squeal, she went to see what was going on and managed to get her off of him and into her crate, Hoppy's little leg was broken, and his neck was bruised and swelling, also bruised ribs. The vet met us and put a splint on it and sedated him enough to keep him quiet and then kept him in order to do x-rays on Monday morning, we were able to pick him on on Tuesday afternoon. They put a cast on his leg and he's on heavy duty antibiotics for the infection, the bruising on his neck and ribs is fading.
> Hopefully the cast will do the job and he won't need plates put in. We don't know what her triggers are, every once in a while Doodle will just bounce him, she's never hurt him before, but that's why we have her on a tie out instead of loose in the yard with the others, she's fine with everyone else so far, but she'll no longer be out with him at all, on or off lead, and she'll be kept on her tie out (we are going to get a new one, just to make sure that this one doesn't fail again) when she's out with anyone else. Had she had her canines, she would have probably done much more damage, we had to have them pulled when Marla rescued her as they were broken so badly.
> But Hoppy seems to be taking it all in stride, his 6lb 4oz self is just a happy dog, and he drags that leg along with when he has to go potty or get a drink, he's getting tired of spending so much time in his Kennel though. Have to keep it relatively still so that it doesn't shift at all as it's a mushy break.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she is one very cute dog - not spoiled of course. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Ryssa's new hair cut and the sweater I was commissioned to make.
> 
> If my phone will ever add the photos. :roll:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> how can one be nasty about expensive yarn - you either buy it or you don't. now if someone was bragging about how much they paid for thier yarn - that's a horse of a different color but still nothing to get nasty about. some people need to get a life. --- sam


Yes Sam. They do. There are many reasons why, what ,how, about knitting, but surely the most important thing is that we enjoy it. I have twice treated myself to expensive yarn, Quiviut and some silk with crystals on it, but I use mostly acrylic as my hands itch and go red even if there is a small amount of wool in it. 
I am currently crocheting some cotton doilies for a local restaurant in bright colours. Quite fun now we know exactly what is wanted.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam & Kaye Jo - I want a photo of the Sam vs. bull terrier "come to Jesus" talk!! I hope it's as cute and funny as the picture I have in my head.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> how can one be nasty about expensive yarn - you either buy it or you don't. now if someone was bragging about how much they paid for thier yarn - that's a horse of a different color but still nothing to get nasty about. some people need to get a life. --- sam


Exactly, why bother to be nasty? Didn't their mom teach them if you can't say something nice, say nothing at all :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great pictures.
Margaret, lovely yarn.
Purple, I'm looking forward to seeing your basket.

Just got home from North Battleford, they fixed my tooth but told me it won't last & I need a crown, since today's filling was over$200, I was afraid to ask what a crown costs now.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam & Kaye Jo - I want a photo of the Sam vs. bull terrier "come to Jesus" talk!! I hope it's as cute and funny as the picture I have in my head.


Me too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes Sam. They do. There are many reasons why, what ,how, about knitting, but surely the most important thing is that we enjoy it. I have twice treated myself to expensive yarn, Quiviut and some silk with crystals on it, but I use mostly acrylic as my hands itch and go red even if there is a small amount of wool in it.
> I am currently crocheting some cotton doilies for a local restaurant in bright colours. Quite fun now we know exactly what is wanted.


I also use mostly acrylic, Martina! I think I might have a slight allergy to wool, too, as it tends to make me feel a little itchy. And I'm too lazy to make anything I have to hand wash. My acrylic items go in the wash and come out looking brand new.
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - first i have to get him to sit down and listen to me. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam & Kaye Jo - I want a photo of the Sam vs. bull terrier "come to Jesus" talk!! I hope it's as cute and funny as the picture I have in my head.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Did anyone see this on the digest today? http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-345259-1.html#7527418 David got a great laugh from it- well we both did actually.


I did. Thought it was hilarious.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jknappva said:


> RE: Budasha's new avatar...It's quite lovely. Now we can see how beautiful you are.
> Junek


You are so sweet. Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi June, sorry to worry you, no roller skating ..... yet! Just been rather busy. Am having fun experimenting with crochet.
> Buddha photo for you xxxx


Such serenity. What a wonderful place to knit and meditate.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I check the main forum everyday and usually cincentrate on the pictures. Today, i checked out a topic about expensive yarn. It has really gotten nasty and awful-so many unkind comments.
> 
> It is a blessing to be here among friends who are kind and non- judgmental!


Why on earth would they get nasty about expensive yarn!!!! I think if I had expensive yarn, it would be heavenly :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rainy cool day with lots of humidity - the kind of day where everything feels sticky. hopefully it will warm up tomorrow and the weekend.

evidently i am going to live at least two weeks more - i have another doctor visit coming up then. today we discussed what they found with all the blood work - everything looks fine as far as the blood work. my psa (something to do with the prostate) was high - i also have a urinary tract infection - not sure where that came from (i thought only women got them - shows what i know) so a round of antibiotics should take care of them both. lungs were clear - cholesterol was high - i mentioned while i was in seattle my cholesterol was over 1000 as were my trigliserides (?) - my doctor said i was a stroke waiting to happen - didn't have time to worry about it - now i think i am maybe 20 points beyond what it should be. i'm good to go. he wants to check my psa again in two weeks.

the boys were to have a game tonight - wonder if they are playing in the rain - there is no thunder so that is probably what they are doing. they will be a muddy mess when they come home. heid is working the concession stand tonight - lots of hot dogs and pop corn. lol

going to watch mystery on pbs at nine - forget the name - but i love the way the brits do mysteries. -- sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> HUGS!!!!


So sorry to hear that Hoppy was attacked. Hope she'll get over her injuries quickly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a new idea for a cake. --- sam

Yogurt-Frosted Watermelon Cake with Fresh Berries

Ingredients

7 to 10 lb seedless watermelon 
3/4 cup heavy whipping cream 
1 tablespoon powdered sugar 
1 container (5.3 oz) Yoplait® Greek coconut yogurt 
2 cups fresh berries 
2 tablespoons toasted coconut, if desired 
1 lime, sliced 
Fresh mint sprigs, if desired

Directions

Using large sharp knife, cut top and bottom off watermelon so it can stand upright and flat. Save the ends for snacking!

Turn watermelon upright, and carve away the rind in downward strips until all of the green and white membrane is removed and you're left with a pinkish, ripe center.

Carve away small pieces from sides and top until center is roughly cake-shaped. You can leave the "cake" bumpy and rustic, or smooth it out as much as you would like.

In large bowl, beat cream with electric mixer on high speed until it begins to thicken. Add powdered sugar, and beat about 5 minutes or until thick and spreadable. Fold in yogurt until combined. 
Transfer watermelon to a cake stand or serving plate, and pat the outside with paper towels to remove excess water.

Spread yogurt mixture over entire surface of watermelon.

Place berries and toasted coconut on top center of cake.

Store in refrigerator until ready to serve.

Drizzle with lime juice; garnish with mint sprigs.

Expert Tips: To toast coconut, sprinkle in ungreased heavy skillet. Cook over medium-low heat 6 to 14 minutes, stirring frequently until browning begins, then stirring constantly until golden brown. Use the freshest berries of the season in as many varieties as you like.

www.bettycrocker.com


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ryssa's new hair cut and the sweater I was commissioned to make.
> 
> If my phone will ever add the photos. :roll:


I'm not sure Ryssa is pleased about her hair cut but she does look nice. Sweater is very pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> r
> evidently i am going to live at least two weeks more - i have another doctor visit coming up then. today we discussed what they found with all the blood work - everything looks fine as far as the blood work. my psa (something to do with the prostate) was high - i also have a urinary tract infection - not sure where that came from (i thought only women got them - shows what i know) so a round of antibiotics should take care of them both. lungs were clear - cholesterol was high - i mentioned while i was in seattle my cholesterol was over 1000 as were my trigliserides (?) - my doctor said i was a stroke waiting to happen - didn't have time to worry about it - now i think i am maybe 20 points beyond what it should be. i'm good to go. he wants to check my psa again in two weeks.
> 
> the boys were to have a game tonight - wonder if they are playing in the rain - there is no thunder so that is probably what they are doing. they will be a muddy mess when they come home. heid is working the concession stand tonight - lots of hot dogs and pop corn. lol
> ...


Glad to hear that you're going to continue to be with us. What on earth would we do if you didn't supply us with those recipes. We'd starve.

On a serious note, it is important to have your PSA checked constantly. It is definitely to do with your prostate. Sam, you'd better start watching your diet and get your cholesterol under control. Nothing to fool with. I'm sure your doctor will want to keep an eye on you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't doubt you are tired by the end of the day, you sure pack a lot into a day!
> 
> If Bella gets palliative care, does that mean her condition is terminal? I thought it was something she would eventually outgrow or have surgically corrected after she was a little older. Poor child! So hard on the parents with all the sickness.


Bella and Faith are both considered terminal and receive services from hospice. Right now they receive services in the memory making section. They look like normal, healthy children but they are not. The family cannot do the Make a Wish trip without a nurse for Bella. Bella will be in the hospital for surgery in the middle of August. She will have a port put in and a valve to let the family flush her colon on a routine basis as well as having the feeding tube. Trips to children's hospital on done several times a month and it is quite a drive to get there. The family knows that I will do meals if needed. I am doing a fruit and vegetable trays for them this weekend.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella and Faith are both considered terminal and receive services from hospice. Right now they receive services in the memory making section. They look like normal, healthy children but they are not. The family cannot do the Make a Wish trip without a nurse for Bella. Bella will be in the hospital for surgery in the middle of August. She will have a port put in and a valve to let the family flush her colon on a routine basis as well as having the feeding tube. Trips to children's hospital on done several times a month and it is quite a drive to get there. The family knows that I will do meals if needed. I am doing a fruit and vegetable trays for them this weekend.


That is so sad. I hope the kids are well enough for the trip.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just a quick pop in tonight as it is yet another late night for me. I need to get some sleep so I won't comment on individual posts. Just know I am thinking of you and wishing everyone well. I will attempt to read the summary to catch up with what has gone on this week. My body is sore and tired. That vacation will be a wonderful treat and the boys are looking forward to me knitting for them during my vacation.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, I hope the poor little dog recovers. I'm surprised Marla was able to get them apart, intervening in a dog fight can be dangerous.

Sam, PSA= prostate specific antigen, it can be an indicator of prostate cancer so must be watched but if you have a urinary tract infection that can also cause a slight rise. Do you have to take med's for the high cholesterol?sometimes they have nasty side effects


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is so sad. I hope the kids are well enough for the trip.


It does break my heart to see these beautiful children facing such challenges and the rest of the family who love them so much. The oldest four children are all helping or attending vacation Bible school and having a great time. Bella is staying home with mom which is nice for mom and Bella. I will see them on Saturday and Sunday this week. I look forward to that precious time together with them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto! Wonderful to see you!


jknappva said:


> RE: Budasha's new avatar...It's quite lovely. Now we can see how beautiful you are.
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so sorry about Hoppy. Will keep this fur baby in my prayers for a swifty recovery.


Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back trying to get caught up again.
> Sunday, Marla pulled into my driveway and I had to run with her to take my dads(he passed in 2010) Pomeranian, Hoppy to the vet for an emergency, the miniature bull terrier that she had rescued a couple years ago got off her tie out and decided to attack him in the couple minutes that Marlas back was turned, as soon as she heard him squeal, she went to see what was going on and managed to get her off of him and into her crate, Hoppy's little leg was broken, and his neck was bruised and swelling, also bruised ribs. The vet met us and put a splint on it and sedated him enough to keep him quiet and then kept him in order to do x-rays on Monday morning, we were able to pick him on on Tuesday afternoon. They put a cast on his leg and he's on heavy duty antibiotics for the infection, the bruising on his neck and ribs is fading.
> Hopefully the cast will do the job and he won't need plates put in. We don't know what her triggers are, every once in a while Doodle will just bounce him, she's never hurt him before, but that's why we have her on a tie out instead of loose in the yard with the others, she's fine with everyone else so far, but she'll no longer be out with him at all, on or off lead, and she'll be kept on her tie out (we are going to get a new one, just to make sure that this one doesn't fail again) when she's out with anyone else. Had she had her canines, she would have probably done much more damage, we had to have them pulled when Marla rescued her as they were broken so badly.
> But Hoppy seems to be taking it all in stride, his 6lb 4oz self is just a happy dog, and he drags that leg along with when he has to go potty or get a drink, he's getting tired of spending so much time in his Kennel though. Have to keep it relatively still so that it doesn't shift at all as it's a mushy break.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ryssa looks a little unsure about being photographed but she does look lovely. The sweater is beautiful.


Poledra65 said:


> Ryssa's new hair cut and the sweater I was commissioned to make.
> 
> If my phone will ever add the photos. :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Around hear it is about $1200 sorry to say.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Great pictures.
> Margaret, lovely yarn.
> Purple, I'm looking forward to seeing your basket.
> 
> Just got home from North Battleford, they fixed my tooth but told me it won't last & I need a crown, since today's filling was over$200, I was afraid to ask what a crown costs now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Heading to bed. Haven't felt well yesterday and today; guess I spoke too soon about the new meds and changing when I took them. Contacted doctor and was told to go ogg them for a week and let them know how I feel. Today I've about decided I'd rather deal with the RA pain then the constnt naucea and stomach pain. Will check in tomorrow; should feel better. 

Sam PLEASE take care of yourself and do what the doc says. You are very important to us. 

TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella and Faith are both considered terminal and receive services from hospice. Right now they receive services in the memory making section. They look like normal, healthy children but they are not. The family cannot do the Make a Wish trip without a nurse for Bella. Bella will be in the hospital for surgery in the middle of August. She will have a port put in and a valve to let the family flush her colon on a routine basis as well as having the feeding tube. Trips to children's hospital on done several times a month and it is quite a drive to get there. The family knows that I will do meals if needed. I am doing a fruit and vegetable trays for them this weekend.


I knew that Bella and Faith were ill but didn't realize it was so serious. How sad for them and their family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just a quick pop in tonight as it is yet another late night for me. I need to get some sleep so I won't comment on individual posts. Just know I am thinking of you and wishing everyone well. I will attempt to read the summary to catch up with what has gone on this week. My body is sore and tired. That vacation will be a wonderful treat and the boys are looking forward to me knitting for them during my vacation.


Prayers continuing for those special girls and for their family. What an ordeal. You are an angel to help them out as much as you do especially with so much on your plate. I always heard that to get anything done, look to a busy person since they know how to juggle things and always find ways to take on new things. I think you fit that description.

I hope you get some real downtime while you are on vacation.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heading to bed. Haven't felt well yesterday and today; guess I spoke too soon about the new meds and changing when I took them. Contacted doctor and was told to go ogg them for a week and let them know how I feel. Today I've about decided I'd rather deal with the RA pain then the constnt naucea and stomach pain. Will check in tomorrow; should feel better.
> 
> Sam PLEASE take care of yourself and do what the doc says. You are very important to us.
> 
> TTYL


And so are you! Please take care of yourself and keep following up with the Dr. until you can get the results you need from the meds - it may take some trial and error and upset, but hopefully once figured out, it will be effective treatment for you. Hang in there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The sweater is very pretty colours! Ryssa really does look like she is plotting the next mischief!
> Hoping Hoppy comes through ok.


Thank you, it's a bernat yarn that she picked out and the pattern just happened to work wonderfully well with it. 
Ryssa is always up to mischief, except when she's sleeping. lol The poor cats...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree....Ryssa just has one of those faces that expresses mischief! So, Hoppy is definitely hopping? Hope he gets better soon...and no other trauma from the ordeal. We had neighbors in Iowa who had Pomeranians and everyone made fun of them since they were "foo foo" dogs -- but I loved going over to their house and became their sitter when the adults would go on vacation. They were regular size so were big puff balls.


She does the "poor me" face very well too. lol
Hoppy just drags that poor leg along, he wants to play so badly, but we can't let him. He's only 11 years old.  He's a little puff ball for sure, we had to start clipping him though, last summer, as he has ocassional seizures, due to being in the wrong place at the right time when he was a pup and got bumped on the head by a 2x4. He was starting to have them too often when we kept his hair long, so now we are keeping him clipped shorter. They are happy little dogs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Hope that dear little Hoppy will be all right. Such a shame the bull terrier decided to attack her. Praying he will be all right.
> I know Ryssa will be cooler but I imagine she doesn't look the same with the haircut!
> Junek


He's seeming to be doing pretty good, so far nothing has shifted so so far so good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> how can one be nasty about expensive yarn - you either buy it or you don't. now if someone was bragging about how much they paid for thier yarn - that's a horse of a different color but still nothing to get nasty about. some people need to get a life. --- sam


I agree!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy surrounding hoppy and get her totally well real quick. i think that bull terrier needs one of my "come to Jesus talks. --- sam


Thank you. She's actually a really sweet dog, and rather shy, we think she was severely mistreated at some point but was also at some point someone's beloved pet. Maybe belonged to someone who passed and then the family passed her on to someone who abused her? She just triggers every so often and we don't know why, unless, when Hoppy squeaks, he sounds like a squeak toy, and she LOVES squeak toys, but she shreds them quickly.
I'll try to get a picture of her tomorrow and post, you just have to love her little face, it gets such a sad look on it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> she is one very cute dog - not spoiled of course. --- sam


Oh, of course she's not spoiled, who could possibly think that?  :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam & Kaye Jo - I want a photo of the Sam vs. bull terrier "come to Jesus" talk!! I hope it's as cute and funny as the picture I have in my head.


LOLOL!!!!!! She'd look at him so earnestly the whole time, then do what she wanted anyway, probably. lolol :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great pictures.
> Margaret, lovely yarn.
> Purple, I'm looking forward to seeing your basket.
> 
> Just got home from North Battleford, they fixed my tooth but told me it won't last & I need a crown, since today's filling was over$200, I was afraid to ask what a crown costs now.


They are very expensive everywhere I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> rainy cool day with lots of humidity - the kind of day where everything feels sticky. hopefully it will warm up tomorrow and the weekend.
> 
> evidently i am going to live at least two weeks more - i have another doctor visit coming up then. today we discussed what they found with all the blood work - everything looks fine as far as the blood work. my psa (something to do with the prostate) was high - i also have a urinary tract infection - not sure where that came from (i thought only women got them - shows what i know) so a round of antibiotics should take care of them both. lungs were clear - cholesterol was high - i mentioned while i was in seattle my cholesterol was over 1000 as were my trigliserides (?) - my doctor said i was a stroke waiting to happen - didn't have time to worry about it - now i think i am maybe 20 points beyond what it should be. i'm good to go. he wants to check my psa again in two weeks.
> 
> ...


Glad you are going to still be with us, but take care of yourself, we want you with us a lot longer than a couple years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> So sorry to hear that Hoppy was attacked. Hope she'll get over her injuries quickly.


Thank you, he seems to be doing pretty well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm not sure Ryssa is pleased about her hair cut but she does look nice. Sweater is very pretty.


LOL, She was mad at me, I put her down out of my chair. She definitely has attitude to spare, and the kitty wouldn't play with her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella and Faith are both considered terminal and receive services from hospice. Right now they receive services in the memory making section. They look like normal, healthy children but they are not. The family cannot do the Make a Wish trip without a nurse for Bella. Bella will be in the hospital for surgery in the middle of August. She will have a port put in and a valve to let the family flush her colon on a routine basis as well as having the feeding tube. Trips to children's hospital on done several times a month and it is quite a drive to get there. The family knows that I will do meals if needed. I am doing a fruit and vegetable trays for them this weekend.


Oh no, I didn't realize that, it is awful that they and the family are having to deal with all this, so sad. I do hope that the trip is a wonderful time for them all and that all the children can really enjoy the experience.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, I hope the poor little dog recovers. I'm surprised Marla was able to get them apart, intervening in a dog fight can be dangerous.
> 
> Sam, PSA= prostate specific antigen, it can be an indicator of prostate cancer so must be watched but if you have a urinary tract infection that can also cause a slight rise. Do you have to take med's for the high cholesterol?sometimes they have nasty side effects


Marla had to hit her on the head a couple times with the side of her hand. Thankfully, Marla, being a vet tech (not practicing at this time though), has plenty of experience.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so sorry about Hoppy. Will keep this fur baby in my prayers for a swifty recovery.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ryssa looks a little unsure about being photographed but she does look lovely. The sweater is beautiful.


LOL, she wasn't happy with momma. 
Thank you, I am very happily surprised with the way that the pattern and yarn came together.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heading to bed. Haven't felt well yesterday and today; guess I spoke too soon about the new meds and changing when I took them. Contacted doctor and was told to go ogg them for a week and let them know how I feel. Today I've about decided I'd rather deal with the RA pain then the constnt naucea and stomach pain. Will check in tomorrow; should feel better.
> 
> Sam PLEASE take care of yourself and do what the doc says. You are very important to us.
> 
> TTYL


Ooh, I sure hope that stopping it, makes the nausea and pain go away.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hoppy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm here alone, so I think I'll go to bed. lol
Night all, sweet dreams. Ryssa needs to go to bed, she's starting to get her second wind. lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ryssa looks a little unsure about being photographed but she does look lovely. The sweater is beautiful.


I think Ryssa looks lovely such a cutie.and your sweater looks lovely too 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heading to bed. Haven't felt well yesterday and today; guess I spoke too soon about the new meds and changing when I took them. Contacted doctor and was told to go ogg them for a week and let them know how I feel. Today I've about decided I'd rather deal with the RA pain then the constnt naucea and stomach pain. Will check in tomorrow; should feel better.
> 
> Sam PLEASE take care of yourself and do what the doc says. You are very important to us.
> 
> TTYL


 You too Gwen . I hope you have had a real good nights sleep no waking up feeling nauseous and wake up this morning feeling well rested and lots better 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Hoppy.


Aww the poor thing he's only little I hope his leg gets all better soon . Doesn't sound as if it's stopping him get about 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think at one time or another i have been on them all - all with disastrous effects - they are all hard on the liver - the last one i was on really did a number on me - i was waiting for the side effects to stop and they kept getting worse - aching joints - i walked bent over - could hardly move - doc was out on maternity leave - after three months i just quit taking it - an it took another three months for all the aches to go away and for me to feel half decent again. it isn't that high so i am not gong to worry about it. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, I hope the poor little dog recovers. I'm surprised Marla was able to get them apart, intervening in a dog fight can be dangerous.
> 
> Sam, PSA= prostate specific antigen, it can be an indicator of prostate cancer so must be watched but if you have a urinary tract infection that can also cause a slight rise. Do you have to take med's for the high cholesterol?sometimes they have nasty side effects


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think it is time to go to bed. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh darowil - sonja - anybody having a new baby in the family - this is for you. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/knitted-bell-flower-cocoons?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=11dbd93890-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-11dbd93890-60616885

oh gwen - and anyone gardening in limited room - if you like strawberries - you are going to love this.

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/knitted-bell-flower-cocoons?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=11dbd93890-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-11dbd93890-60616885


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it's a bernat yarn that she picked out and the pattern just happened to work wonderfully well with it.
> Ryssa is always up to mischief, except when she's sleeping. lol The poor cats...


 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> Glad to hear that you're going to continue to be with us. What on earth would we do if you didn't supply us with those recipes. We'd starve.
> 
> On a serious note, it is important to have your PSA checked constantly. It is definitely to do with your prostate. Sam, you'd better start watching your diet and get your cholesterol under control. Nothing to fool with. I'm sure your doctor will want to keep an eye on you.


I agree with all of that Liz. Sam - do as your Dr tells you or he may be having a "come to Jesus talk with you".


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, hope your PSA comes down after UTI healed. Take care, yo0u area definitely a VIP to us.
Liz, love your new avatar.
Kaye, Ryssa looks adorable and your sweater is lovely.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Having a lazyish day today as tomorrow I am merting Londy and another KP friend by the river for a pub lunch,

healing vibes, especially to Bella and her family and to Sam.

Hugs to allx


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope you get it sorted quickly!
> I am sitting here with my mohair throw round my shoulders. Can run only the drier OR the heater, and chose to dry the washing I had done. My hot water bottle must have slid somewhere because I have been unable to locate it. It is definitely cold again - which I am not grumbling about if the weather holds and it is another sunny day- I need the grass to be cut again, especially as I now have the motor mower back, and my young friends will not be forced to use the rather blunt electric one. The temperatures have been warm enough to allow the grass still to grow, but I need to look around again and find someone that will cut it on a regular basis.


Julie, I know over here that there are community organisations that have rostered volunteers who come in on a regular basis for jobs like lawn cutting or heavy cleaning. There are even some that are government funded. It is a small cost to the pensioner of a few dollars, nothing like the $50 ave over here for a yard to be cut. I would think that there would be something over there as well.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella and Faith are both considered terminal and receive services from hospice. Right now they receive services in the memory making section. They look like normal, healthy children but they are not. The family cannot do the Make a Wish trip without a nurse for Bella. Bella will be in the hospital for surgery in the middle of August. She will have a port put in and a valve to let the family flush her colon on a routine basis as well as having the feeding tube. Trips to children's hospital on done several times a month and it is quite a drive to get there. The family knows that I will do meals if needed. I am doing a fruit and vegetable trays for them this weekend.


It must be so difficult for their parents to know that medical science can only do so much for them. And it's not just one child but two. I don't know how they manage to function but I guess we do what we have to do.
You're definitely their angel!!
Junek


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Popping on quickly, slowly getting shed organised so I can get in there, my side has only a little in comparison to the other side. DSF hung some portable pergola sides in the middle of the shed to give me some privacy. Have found some interesting stuff as I an emptying cupboards on my side. Found 2 portable outdoor power boars which I am planning to use one near the roller door. Have put an old cupboard facing out next to what will become a combination kitchen shelves and bookcases that I am storing fumy things in like vehicle oil, mower fuels and so on. Not as much space as I was hoping to have but I will perservere and get organised.

Tomorrow will begin early but be fairly easy until after 2pm (market morning). After I get home, will be finishing clearing the craft room and setting up a bed in there for one niece. After that, back into the shed. Not sure what is happening for dinner tomorrow night, might be a good night for scratch it as DSF, DS, 3 DNs, along with maybe nephew, No2 DN boyfriend and a friend of his will not be home until after 8pm. DSF has a really long day starting with getting himself and DN no 3 to a school by 6am to load cattle for a one day show. The cattle will finished by 3pm so then he comes home, attatches a vehicle trailer and heads down to the barge to pick up the van which is having engine issues.

Hope that these can be fixed, as this van will be getting set up for camping to make it easier on the adult who accompanies DN no 3 to cattle shows.

I then have early start Sunday, I am taking DN no 2 to airport so she can go to a cadet camp in Darwin (lucky girl, they are so warm up there) and she has to be at airport by 7am. Get back from that and finish my section of shed and start moving me in. Monday, should have most of me moved in and, no doubt, will be helping DSF and DM move belongings to their new place as well. Monday will be first night in shed for me, and furbaby. Maggie will be sleeping with me from Saturday night on as DS is bringing back her big girl who mine has never met. This one is a large curly coated dog called Xena Bear. Hopefully she is not too huge.

I am not keeping up this week, and somehow not next week either. I suspect I will be on mobile internet for a while, still have to talk to DS about rent and utilities. Now I am off to bed a little early but am up at 5 in the morning.

Everyone stay safe.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hoppy.


Oh, what a sweet fur-baby. I do hope he'll be all right!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Having a lazyish day today as tomorrow I am merting Londy and another KP friend by the river for a pub lunch,
> 
> healing vibes, especially to Bella and her family and to Sam.
> 
> Hugs to allx


You always have such lovely times planned!! 
Thank you for another glimpse of your beautiful garden.
junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

A couple of sunset photos from my sister.
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> How is your mom? You haven't mentioned her in a day or so. Just wanted to know I'm keeping her in my daily prayers. I hope she's doing well.
> Junek


Hi June thanks for thinking of her. I havent said anything the last couple of days coz it keeps changing how she is. She can be really good... not confused and nice and settled, then wham confused, agitated etc.  
She had physio on Thurs morning, managed to do a couple of tiny steps on the spot but got very weak and exhausted after just a couple of minutes.
Wednesday I ended up staying all day until 6pm coz she was very agitated and mixed up. Then Thurs up till around 3pm was very good, then when I called in the evening they old me she was all over the place again and had pulled out her catheter. :shock: Good grief. Today she was in between. I just dont know what to think. Speech therapist has apparently seen her and put her on thick (and I mean thick) fluids. So I guess we are one step foreward and 2 back.  
She is still eating really well., so thats a good thing. They did test urine and it lit up like a Christmas tree so that has been sent off for a cutlture. Doc wont give antibiotics till results come back though. I have asked for a blood test but he doesnt want to do that yet either. Frustrating.
On another note.... I have a head cold. Just what I need NOT.
Anyway still one day at a time or I will send myself silly thinking about all the "what ifs". The Transition people have said that they will give it another 4 weeks to see how she goes.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> I check the main forum everyday and usually cincentrate on the pictures. Today, i checked out a topic about expensive yarn. It has really gotten nasty and awful-so many unkind comments.
> 
> It is a blessing to be here among friends who are kind and non- judgmental!


Absolutely agree! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I check the main forum everyday and usually cincentrate on the pictures. Today, i checked out a topic about expensive yarn. It has really gotten nasty and awful-so many unkind comments.
> 
> It is a blessing to be here among friends who are kind and non- judgmental!


Glad I didn't finish reading it then. There really are some terrible yarn snobs around (by this I don't mean those who use good yarn but who think the rest is rubbish and should never be used-and that no-one else should use them either).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And a beautiful new avatar it is too. Ryssa is tryign to help type, not working well.


I suspect she is not the best speller around.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> rainy cool day with lots of humidity - the kind of day where everything feels sticky. hopefully it will warm up tomorrow and the weekend.
> 
> evidently i am going to live at least two weeks more - i have another doctor visit coming up then. today we discussed what they found with all the blood work - everything looks fine as far as the blood work. my psa (something to do with the prostate) was high - i also have a urinary tract infection - not sure where that came from (i thought only women got them - shows what i know) so a round of antibiotics should take care of them both. lungs were clear - cholesterol was high - i mentioned while i was in seattle my cholesterol was over 1000 as were my trigliserides (?) - my doctor said i was a stroke waiting to happen - didn't have time to worry about it - now i think i am maybe 20 points beyond what it should be. i'm good to go. he wants to check my psa again in two weeks.
> 
> ...


Sam, I'm glad your doctor is keeping an eye on the PSA numbers - that's how Bob's doctor discovered his prostate cancer - his numbers went up from the low number he had for a long time. He had surgery, and has been cancer-free for for over 9 years. It's a very important test, please have it as often as your doctor wants.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I saw this on Fb and thought I would share it here.... funny dog. And what a great owner he has.

http://www.pawmygosh.com/sampson-english-mastiff/


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Hope that dear little Hoppy will be all right. Such a shame the bull terrier decided to attack her. Praying he will be all right.
> I know Ryssa will be cooler but I imagine she doesn't look the same with the haircut!
> Junek


 Ditto....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Exactly, why bother to be nasty? Didn't their mom teach them if you can't say something nice, say nothing at all :lol:


I just love that saying. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Julie, I know over here that there are community organisations that have rostered volunteers who come in on a regular basis for jobs like lawn cutting or heavy cleaning. There are even some that are government funded. It is a small cost to the pensioner of a few dollars, nothing like the $50 ave over here for a yard to be cut. I would think that there would be something over there as well.


Through our charity organizations and Township, we have volunteer rosters of people who will cook, drive, do laundry, housecleaning, lawn mowing, etc. for people who aren't able to do for themselves anymore or just to give them a break once in awhile. The people who want the services sign up and people at the agencies do background checks, etc. and match up volunteers with people. It's quite a large operation and there are at least 400 people at the annual Volunteer appreciation luncheon. Great service to keep people as independent and in their own homes as long as possible.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great pictures.
> Margaret, lovely yarn.
> Purple, I'm looking forward to seeing your basket.
> 
> Just got home from North Battleford, they fixed my tooth but told me it won't last & I need a crown, since today's filling was over$200, I was afraid to ask what a crown costs now.


Sounds like a lot of money tonpay out soon.- do you have any insurance that covers any of the dental costs?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> A couple of sunset photos from my sister.
> Junek


Such beauty in nature...hope the bride and groom swan show up soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi June thanks for thinking of her. I havent said anything the last couple of days coz it keeps changing how she is. She can be really good... not confused and nice and settled, then wham confused, agitated etc.
> She had physio on Thurs morning, managed to do a couple of tiny steps on the spot but got very weak and exhausted after just a couple of minutes.
> Wednesday I ended up staying all day until 6pm coz she was very agitated and mixed up. Then Thurs up till around 3pm was very good, then when I called in the evening they old me she was all over the place again and had pulled out her catheter. :shock: Good grief. Today she was in between. I just dont know what to think. Speech therapist has apparently seen her and put her on thick (and I mean thick) fluids. So I guess we are one step foreward and 2 back.
> She is still eating really well., so thats a good thing. They did test urine and it lit up like a Christmas tree so that has been sent off for a cutlture. Doc wont give antibiotics till results come back though. I have asked for a blood test but he doesnt want to do that yet either. Frustrating.
> ...


I hope things come around in the next 4 weeks. Sounds like there may be something else going on the is preventing recovery...hopefully, the Drs. will figure this out.

I'm sure you're exhausted and having a cold on top of that...hugs and continuing prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Julie, I know over here that there are community organisations that have rostered volunteers who come in on a regular basis for jobs like lawn cutting or heavy cleaning. There are even some that are government funded. It is a small cost to the pensioner of a few dollars, nothing like the $50 ave over here for a yard to be cut. I would think that there would be something over there as well.


Social Welfare pays me the full amount I need each fortnight- so no problems! I get it for $40.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

A gray day here today with low visibility. Probably not a good day for an architectural tour for the Chicago skyline, but I'll head to the city anyway to meet up with DD#1 and we'll figure out a plan -- maybe just some shopping (window) walking around and having dinner. It will be good to catch up with her with a one on one.

I slept very good last night - really have plans to get a lot done today before heading to the city. Love to all and gentle hugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh darowil - sonja - anybody having a new baby in the family - this is for you. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/knitted-bell-flower-cocoons?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=11dbd93890-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-11dbd93890-60616885
> 
> ...


They are so cute.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*sugarsugar/Cathy* sorry to hear of Mum's tooing and froing condition, although I guess it is not very surprising given her age and all she has been through. I agree a head cold is really what you do NOT need. You need those lemons you harvested yourself! I am contemplating making a lemon marmalade- must get around to typing up the curd recipes I promised- it is just a bit cold and bleak here- and I have been trying to keep warm- which means being in bed. Hope you are managing to keep a bright outlook, despite all going on. Not always easy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Popping on quickly, slowly getting shed organised so I can get in there, my side has only a little in comparison to the other side. DSF hung some portable pergola sides in the middle of the shed to give me some privacy. Have found some interesting stuff as I an emptying cupboards on my side. Found 2 portable outdoor power boars which I am planning to use one near the roller door. Have put an old cupboard facing out next to what will become a combination kitchen shelves and bookcases that I am storing fumy things in like vehicle oil, mower fuels and so on. Not as much space as I was hoping to have but I will perservere and get organised.
> 
> Tomorrow will begin early but be fairly easy until after 2pm (market morning). After I get home, will be finishing clearing the craft room and setting up a bed in there for one niece. After that, back into the shed. Not sure what is happening for dinner tomorrow night, might be a good night for scratch it as DSF, DS, 3 DNs, along with maybe nephew, No2 DN boyfriend and a friend of his will not be home until after 8pm. DSF has a really long day starting with getting himself and DN no 3 to a school by 6am to load cattle for a one day show. The cattle will finished by 3pm so then he comes home, attatches a vehicle trailer and heads down to the barge to pick up the van which is having engine issues.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you will be very busy for a while. Do hope you can get the shed set up well and be comfortable out there as well as havin gyour own space.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> A couple of sunset photos from my sister.
> Junek


Beautiful pictures as usual June . Bit sad to see a swan on its own wonder if it's only Young 
Hope the couple turn up soon 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> *sugarsugar/Cathy* sorry to hear of Mum's tooing and froing condition, although I guess it is not very surprising given her age and all she has been through. I agree a head cold is really what you do NOT need. You need those lemons you harvested yourself! I am contemplating making a lemon marmalade- must get around to typing up the curd recipes I promised- it is just a bit cold and bleak here- and I have been trying to keep warm- which means being in bed. Hope you are managing to keep a bright outlook, despite all going on. Not always easy.


Thanks Julie. I am trying to be ok with everything.... I cant change anything so what will be will be. I had totally forgotton about LEMONS for a hot drink.! Too many things whizzing around in my head. LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi June thanks for thinking of her. I havent said anything the last couple of days coz it keeps changing how she is. She can be really good... not confused and nice and settled, then wham confused, agitated etc.
> She had physio on Thurs morning, managed to do a couple of tiny steps on the spot but got very weak and exhausted after just a couple of minutes.
> Wednesday I ended up staying all day until 6pm coz she was very agitated and mixed up. Then Thurs up till around 3pm was very good, then when I called in the evening they old me she was all over the place again and had pulled out her catheter. :shock: Good grief. Today she was in between. I just dont know what to think. Speech therapist has apparently seen her and put her on thick (and I mean thick) fluids. So I guess we are one step foreward and 2 back.
> She is still eating really well., so thats a good thing. They did test urine and it lit up like a Christmas tree so that has been sent off for a cutlture. Doc wont give antibiotics till results come back though. I have asked for a blood test but he doesnt want to do that yet either. Frustrating.
> ...


It doesn't sound good though Cathy. Falls can have such devasting long term effects (never sure how much is ht efall and ho wmuch is that the issues caused the fall. Whihc came first the chicken or the egg.)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Through our charity organizations and Township, we have volunteer rosters of people who will cook, drive, do laundry, housecleaning, lawn mowing, etc. for people who aren't able to do for themselves anymore or just to give them a break once in awhile. The people who want the services sign up and people at the agencies do background checks, etc. and match up volunteers with people. It's quite a large operation and there are at least 400 people at the annual Volunteer appreciation luncheon. Great service to keep people as independent and in their own homes as long as possible.


That is such a great service . I don't know if they have anything like that here . But if they don't they should maybe get the young people involved 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Sounds like a lot of money tonpay out soon.- do you have any insurance that covers any of the dental costs?


That's what I was thinking . Everything costs such a lot of money now . I have magic money it disappears quicker than I like 😀
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> A gray day here today with low visibility. Probably not a good day for an architectural tour for the Chicago skyline, but I'll head to the city anyway to meet up with DD#1 and we'll figure out a plan -- maybe just some shopping (window) walking around and having dinner. It will be good to catch up with her with a one on one.
> 
> I slept very good last night - really have plans to get a lot done today before heading to the city. Love to all and gentle hugs.


I'm glad you slept well and hope you get a lot done before you go although being on here won't help you get lots done 😀
Hope you have a nice day with your daughter whatever you decide to do 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> It doesn't sound good though Cathy. Falls can have such devasting long term effects (never sure how much is ht efall and ho wmuch is that the issues caused the fall. Whihc came first the chicken or the egg.)


Yep, I know. I am afraid that this could be permanent. In which case mum will need to be in permanent care. 

JULIE..... I am now sipping a hot lemon and honey drink. I just hope I dont pass my bug on to mum. But I cant stay away.... there is only me....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is such a great service . I don't know if they have anything like that here . But if they don't they should maybe get the young people involved
> Sonja


I love my community - so many people looking out for other people.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Julie. I am trying to be ok with everything.... I cant change anything so what will be will be. I had totally forgotton about LEMONS for a hot drink.! Too many things whizzing around in my head. LOL


I hope both you and your mum start to feel better soon Cathy . It must be a big worry seeing your mum this way . Hopefully the tests will show what the problem is and they can finally get your mum back on her feet and on the road to recovery 
Take care Cathy 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad you slept well and hope you get a lot done before you go although being on here won't help you get lots done 😀
> Hope you have a nice day with your daughter whatever you decide to do
> Sonja


Isn't that the truth -- still early for me, but need to get going...see you all later (much later).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Aww Hoppy is so cute and little! Give Hoppy a snuggle for me.


Poledra65 said:


> Hoppy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sonja. Unfortunately I tossed and turned all night. Just couldn't get comfortable and nauceaous. I've had some toast and sipping on coffee right now. Don't feel too bad; still have slight headache and all. I'm sure I'll take a nap sometime today.


Swedenme said:


> You too Gwen . I hope you have had a real good nights sleep no waking up feeling nauseous and wake up this morning feeling well rested and lots better
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love my community - so many people looking out for other people.


It sounds lovely Rookie . Here where I live some people will still lookout for each other but the younger ones just seem too busy to even say hello but I suppose that's how life is for some people now 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam the link for the strawberries is the same one for the cocoon.


thewren said:


> oh darowil - sonja - anybody having a new baby in the family - this is for you. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/knitted-bell-flower-cocoons?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=11dbd93890-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-11dbd93890-60616885
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm heading off to bed.
Spent the day preparing for and setting up the Feats in Socks newest exhibition- and being videod about it and a grant we received earleir as well. The had to rush my niece to Volleball- she was a bit late but we had no choice as the timing of the set up was not negotiable. Anyway most of it is up. Still need to add lables saying what they are but can do thaon Monday. And write a small info sheet as well.
And a few photos that may look OK but haven't lookeda t them yet- mainly took them just so I knew what was up for the labels and info sheet.. 
Have a look at the sock I knitted for it http://www.facebook.com/pages/Feats-in-socks/1555504524691817


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, I know. I am afraid that this could be permanent. In which case mum will need to be in permanent care.
> 
> JULIE..... I am now sipping a hot lemon and honey drink. I just hope I dont pass my bug on to mum. But I cant stay away.... there is only me....


As hard as it is, staying away while you have this bug could be the best thing for you and your dear Mum.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sonja. Unfortunately I tossed and turned all night. Just couldn't get comfortable and nauceaous. I've had some toast and sipping on coffee right now. Don't feel too bad; still have slight headache and all. I'm sure I'll take a nap sometime today.


Sorry to hear that Gwen no fun feeling ill all the time . So have you stopped taking the Meds 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well I'm heading off to bed.
> Spent the day preparing for and setting up the Feats in Socks newest exhibition- and being videod about it and a grant we received earleir as well. The had to rush my niece to Volleball- she was a bit late but we had no choice as the timing of the set up was not negotiable. Anyway most of it is up. Still need to add lables saying what they are but can do thaon Monday. And write a small info sheet as well.
> And a few photos that may look OK but haven't lookeda t them yet- mainly took them just so I knew what was up for the labels and info sheet..
> Have a look at the sock I knitted for it http://www.facebook.com/pages/Feats-in-socks/1555504524691817


 Saw pictures on FB earlier on and wondered how it was going even saw the little sandals in the middle on the floor 
I hope it goes as well as the last one . I know I would go if I lived nearby 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi June thanks for thinking of her. I havent said anything the last couple of days coz it keeps changing how she is. She can be really good... not confused and nice and settled, then wham confused, agitated etc.
> She had physio on Thurs morning, managed to do a couple of tiny steps on the spot but got very weak and exhausted after just a couple of minutes.
> Wednesday I ended up staying all day until 6pm coz she was very agitated and mixed up. Then Thurs up till around 3pm was very good, then when I called in the evening they old me she was all over the place again and had pulled out her catheter. :shock: Good grief. Today she was in between. I just dont know what to think. Speech therapist has apparently seen her and put her on thick (and I mean thick) fluids. So I guess we are one step foreward and 2 back.
> She is still eating really well., so thats a good thing. They did test urine and it lit up like a Christmas tree so that has been sent off for a cutlture. Doc wont give antibiotics till results come back though. I have asked for a blood test but he doesnt want to do that yet either. Frustrating.
> ...


I've heard of older people who are starting with dementia have "sundown syndrome". There was an older resident here that seemed perfectly all right during the day for years but when it got to be early evening, she was very confused. I wonder if that possibly might be what's going on. And, of course, medication can cause confusion. That happened with my mom.
I know you're completely exhausted physically and emotionally and now to have a cold to contend with.
You are definitely in my prayers,too. Please take care of yourself.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I saw this on Fb and thought I would share it here.... funny dog. And what a great owner he has.
> 
> http://www.pawmygosh.com/sampson-english-mastiff/


Every dog should have such a caring owner!
junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *sugarsugar/Cathy* sorry to hear of Mum's tooing and froing condition, although I guess it is not very surprising given her age and all she has been through. I agree a head cold is really what you do NOT need. You need those lemons you harvested yourself! I am contemplating making a lemon marmalade- must get around to typing up the curd recipes I promised- it is just a bit cold and bleak here- and I have been trying to keep warm- which means being in bed. Hope you are managing to keep a bright outlook, despite all going on. Not always easy.


Oh, Julie. I do hope it warms up a little so you won't get sick from being cold.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sonja. Unfortunately I tossed and turned all night. Just couldn't get comfortable and nauceaous. I've had some toast and sipping on coffee right now. Don't feel too bad; still have slight headache and all. I'm sure I'll take a nap sometime today.


I sure hope you feel better soon. Having nausea is so bad. When any pain medication made me feel that way, I just decided I'd rather be in pain. At least I could eat. But your RA pain is probably worse than mine for osteoarthritis!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think at one time or another i have been on them all - all with disastrous effects - they are all hard on the liver - the last one i was on really did a number on me - i was waiting for the side effects to stop and they kept getting worse - aching joints - i walked bent over - could hardly move - doc was out on maternity leave - after three months i just quit taking it - an it took another three months for all the aches to go away and for me to feel half decent again. it isn't that high so i am not gong to worry about it. --- sam


Someone told me odourless garlic capsules are to help keep it down. My levels were borderline a few years ago so I started taking it. I have to go after vacation & get it tested again so we will see.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like a lot of money tonpay out soon.- do you have any insurance that covers any of the dental costs?


Yes, I have insurance that's really good, pays 100% for preventative & 80% for fillings, ( yesterday I paid only $54) but I'm not sure how much I get for crowns, it had to be sent in for approval, I'm thinking maybe 50% but not sure. My BIL who is a financial consultant says dentists have a licence to print money :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sugar, sorry you've got a cold on top of everything else just now. Are you an only child? Makes it hard when you are the only caregiver.
Gwen, hope you get feeling better soon.
Rookie, I hope you have a great day out.
Well, must get moving, need to do a bunch of water & maybe organize some stuff for our vacation as we have a 50th anniversary to go to tomorrow evening & then have the GKs until Tues. We pan to leave We'd or Thurs. fortunately DS will be home to keep things watered as it seems we are getting a heat wave. 27-33C/ 79-91F for the next week & no rain in sight.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sugar, sorry you've got a cold on top of everything else just now. Are you an only child? Makes it hard when you are the only caregiver.
> Gwen, hope you get feeling better soon.
> Rookie, I hope you have a great day out.
> Well, must get moving, need to do a bunch of water & maybe organize some stuff for our vacation as we have a 50th anniversary to go to tomorrow evening & then have the GKs until Tues. We pan to leave We'd or Thurs. fortunately DS will be home to keep things watered as it seems we are getting a heat wave. 27-33C/ 79-91F for the next week & no rain in sight.


Where are you going on vacation Bonnie somewhere warm ? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Oh oh I'm at it again . Just realised I've got about a metre of yarn left and about 70ish stitches to do so as Josephine would say I'm knitting faster &#128561;
Sonja
Edit made it just


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, healing energy sent your way. Hugs. Hate nausea. Like you, rather have pain.
Sugar, hugs. I hope things settle down soon for you with your mom.
Bonnie, have fun on vacation.
Julie, stay warm.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Another busy day. After work, I visited the grocery store to pick up a cake for a baby shower tomorrow and then I took it to work to put in the coolers there. I came home and met up with DS#1 so I could get my car. I convinced the boys to get a bite to eat and then I took Matthew with me to the church to get things ready for vacation Bible school tomorrow. At dinner, I saw Bella's family eating at the same place so I got to visit with them for a bit. In a few weeks they will travel on a vacation (accompanied by a nurse). They are going to Disney for a week as a Make A Wish for Faith. Faith and Bella receive services from hospice and Bella also gets services from palliative care.
> 
> We finished at church by 8 PM tonight. I am a bit tired as I have been up until 10 PM these past few nights and I am usually asleep before 8 PM. I am thinking of you and hoping all is well with everyone.


What good news for Bella and Faith's family


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So I believe, I have hopefully uninstalled McAfee.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, hope you are feeling better, you have been sick for too long.
> 
> Sam, possibly all the stormy weather with the changes in air pressure are causing your sinus troubles. Hope it's better soon.
> 
> ...


I hope by now your headache is gone. Your owners are beautiful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was zooming along well with getting things done today and then I cut my middle finger between the nail and flesh - 0uch and bled like crazy. It's still hurts to type this. DGS and I just went to the library and signed up for the summer reading program and then read for the first 30 minutes of the program. He spotted the puppet theater and was having fun creating a story about a frog, a chicken and a dinosaur.


Ouch! I hope it heals quickly. Enjoy the reading program. Kids are fun to watch with puppets and imagination.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Sam. My SIL said it was time to change my avatar.


And a beautiful photo it is of you!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hoppy.


She is a sweetheart. I so miss my pomeranians.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, love your new avatar.
> quote]
> 
> Thanks


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And a beautiful photo it is of you!


Thank you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh oh I'm at it again . Just realised I've got about a metre of yarn left and about 70ish stitches to do so as Josephine would say I'm knitting faster 😱
> Sonja
> Edit made it just


See it works :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> See it works :thumbup:


It definitly did I think I had about 1cm of yarn left . It's finished now . Going to try to make my own dress now 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, I know. I am afraid that this could be permanent. In which case mum will need to be in permanent care.
> 
> JULIE..... I am now sipping a hot lemon and honey drink. I just hope I dont pass my bug on to mum. But I cant stay away.... there is only me....


Would the staff let you have a face mask? that might help- glad you are drinking the lemon! Mum would have a very lonely time without you- hoping the lemon drink worked well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, Julie. I do hope it warms up a little so you won't get sick from being cold.
> Junek


I am using my Olbas oil- June- works wonders! Thanks for your concern!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, healing energy sent your way. Hugs. Hate nausea. Like you, rather have pain.
> Sugar, hugs. I hope things settle down soon for you with your mom.
> Bonnie, have fun on vacation.
> Julie, stay warm.


I am trying to toughen up- it is just adjusting after such a long hot summer!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am using my Olbas oil- June- works wonders! Thanks for your concern!


I just hate the idea of you being so cold you can't get comfortable.
Of course, we're all concerned about each other....I think we're closer than some families!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I just hate the idea of you being so cold you can't get comfortable.
> Of course, we're all concerned about each other....I think we're closer than some families!
> Hugs,
> Junek


Definitely closer than some families. I have my two wonderful sons, two wonderful sons in law, my sister but no contact with my two brothers, their families at all. Here is a definitely a family. 
My friend Val wrote today. She is a bit despondent about her slow progress with walking and is not sleeping well nor is she able to get enough energy to do anything other than a little knitting and reading. I am sure that she just needs time.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It definitly did I think I had about 1cm of yarn left . It's finished now . Going to try to make my own dress now
> Sonja


You must have knitted really fast x


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Has anyone any news of Melody? Talking of fast knitting always reminds me of her.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Definitely closer than some families. I have my two wonderful sons, two wonderful sons in law, my sister but no contact with my two brothers, their families at all. Here is a definitely a family.
> My friend Val wrote today. She is a bit despondent about her slow progress with walking and is not sleeping well nor is she able to get enough energy to do anything other than a little knitting and reading. I am sure that she just needs time.


But knitting and reading are both great things she *can* do--I will keep her in my thoughts. I so relate to not sleeping well, though. That's really frustrating.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Just seen apost from Melody under the heading What I have been knitting since my first stroke. She is still knitting like crazy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

surprise surprise surprise awaits those who meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-345659-1.html#7535235


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Has anyone any news of Melody? Talking of fast knitting always reminds me of her.


Just got a note from her and hope to see her posting soon.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

She has posted under What I have been knitting since my frat stroke on the Newest Topics.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, stopped on Wed. night. Will let doc know how I feel in a week.


Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear that Gwen no fun feeling ill all the time . So have you stopped taking the Meds
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I dont know that it would be worse. I'm just NOT going to continue feeling nauceous. 


jknappva said:


> I sure hope you feel better soon. Having nausea is so bad. When any pain medication made me feel that way, I just decided I'd rather be in pain. At least I could eat. But your RA pain is probably worse than mine for osteoarthritis!
> Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, stopped on Wed. night. Will let doc know how I feel in a week.


More than likely give you something to stop the nausea more tablets


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I saw she had posted on facebook. Didn't really mention how she was doing but was a picture of her and a comment about hoping soon to have land phone line and internet. In the photo she was in a wheechair.



martina said:


> Has anyone any news of Melody? Talking of fast knitting always reminds me of her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Where are you going on vacation Bonnie somewhere warm ?
> Sonja


We are not sure depends on the weather, we are going on the harry with DHs cousins. Possibly Peace River area in Alberta & north central BC, we tried to go to Kitimat last year so may do that. IF the weather isn't good there we ay go to Idaho & Washington states.
I'm sure it will be warm wherever we go


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Saw pictures on FB earlier on and wondered how it was going even saw the little sandals in the middle on the floor
> I hope it goes as well as the last one . I know I would go if I lived nearby
> Sonja


This community centre isn't as well used as the other one- and the hours are a lot less so it won't be seen by nearly as many people but we will see. And yes the sandals are hanging up on the wall now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's Doodlebug.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Gwen is good you are off the med. Not everyone can handle it. Hope the nausea stops. Thinking of you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I just hate the idea of you being so cold you can't get comfortable.
> Of course, we're all concerned about each other....I think we're closer than some families!
> Hugs,
> Junek


Another thank you!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sugar, sorry you've got a cold on top of everything else just now. Are you an only child? Makes it hard when you are the only caregiver.
> Gwen, hope you get feeling better soon.
> Rookie, I hope you have a great day out.
> Well, must get moving, need to do a bunch of water & maybe organize some stuff for our vacation as we have a 50th anniversary to go to tomorrow evening & then have the GKs until Tues. We pan to leave We'd or Thurs. fortunately DS will be home to keep things watered as it seems we are getting a heat wave. 27-33C/ 79-91F for the next week & no rain in sight.


Yes I am an only child now. My brother died 15 years ago at age 30.

I wish it was that warm here. Enjoy your time away.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Luker 2 how do I find the recipe for apricot and peach curd?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Luker 2 how do I find the recipe for apricot and peach curd?


Each week at the beginning of the Tea Party KateB posts a summary fo the last week- and this includes a list of all the recipes and the page they were on. So check the first page of each Tea Party since and you will find it.


----------

